# Generation Legacy: Issue #6



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

*Mudaba Adin Institute*

_July 12th, 2014 1140 local time_

Another Saturday morning for the students, many are recovering from a hangover, from Yoshi’s party, while others have other reasons to be sleeping in.  But things are not totally back to normal, Kelly’s bodyguard is on the way from Thailand to help out with the search for Mark’s assailant, the news is still having a field day with the events from the previous evening, although the PR for the UNJE has put their spin on things and thankfully painted Mark out of a corner, and blamed the deaths and the destruction at the club on Pantheon.

*Ryan*

Ryan was greeted in the morning with a message from Mr. McCallister, a personal invite to the Legacy team for his performance and actions over the last few days.   The contract was standard just like the rest of the team, for the most part. 

*Mark* 

Mark also had a video message from Tommy, “Hey buddy sorry I couldn’t make out to see you last night, I had to take care of Star, sorry about that though, but I got a little surprise for you!”  A file downloads to Mark’s desktop, and then opens showing video footage from a fir-person view of an Asian assailant beating the crap out of whoever is behind the camera.  The video freezes and the video enhances giving him a good look at the man’s face.

Tommy continues, “You can thank Star for that, I figured you could use that for when Charles comes in, and all that.   I figured from that footage Charles should be able to get something right?  Anything else you need from me, just send me a call okay good buddy?” the image goes dead.

Mark’s door opens at that moment, and there is Star standing their, “Hey Mark, sorry I couldn’t help more then I could.  That assassin was better then me, and he as Tommy put it, beat the living crap out of me.  I apologize for failing you.  Protecting Tommy’s friends is one of my Prime Directives.”

*Kelly*

Although daddy was rather upset about the transfer, once he got the full story he saw the light, though that didn’t make him any happier.  Not in the slightest.  But then again at least Charles was on his way to help out, even if it did cost Kelly, he was good at what he did, and he did know tons of people, on both sides of the law.

*Karen*

Karen gets an early wake-up from Claire, as she slips into her room, and plops on her bed, and goes, “So!?  You two were gone for like forever, what happened?”

*Charlotte*

After an enchanting evening with Victor, and a night of fresh recuperation, she finds the only thing waking her up is the bright sunlight filtering through the window onto her bed.  There is a message on her monitor as well blinking waiting for acceptance.

*Anika*

Anika has a strange dream while she sleeps.  She is walking through a glade, and the sky is brilliant blue, and the ground and surrounding lands are covered in ice and snow.  She can hear whispers on the breeze, and although she wears only a soft gown, she is not cold.  She finds herself walking for what seems like forever, until she is standing the midst of great standing stones, and the runes of the ancient gods of the Norse etched on each one.

Beings of light greet her, their bodies glowing with such power that she could not fully make them out.  One reached out to her, but before she could touch them, something reached out wrenched her from that place, and a massive ebon hand held her in a crushing grip, that chilled her to the bone.  She watched as the world turned black then the great hand let her go and she was falling… falling into the yawning ebon abyss.

She fell until she slammed into the ground, and found a broken littered landscape of scorched earth, and shattered buildings.  Anika sees corpses blasted in fire, and a war raging all around.  Two purple angels clash in the sky, and powerful beings clash on opposite sides, but for some reason there seems to be something hidden in the shadows… just outside of her vision.  A presence manipulating these events, a hand well tendered, and moving things along to nothing short of Ragnarok.  But even with all the death when the fighting dies, and there seems to be nothing left, those that survive see that it was all for naught, and that force moves en masse, and valkyries descend from the heavens on black steeds for their master… for none live that could stop it…

Anika wakes up in a cold sweat… and the glimpses the image of a tall ebon woman, as her eyes adjust to the sunlight filtering into the room.  As her vision clears she finds she is alone.  

*Cassie*

Cassie gets several replies from other elites around the world that agrees with her stance.  Many just use online pseudonyms but they seem to empathize with her, and her plight.  

While she checks through the messages, Yoshi slips in through the door and gives Cassie a kiss on the cheek and collapses on her bed.  He glances over, “So what is up this morning, get any good messages, babe?  Oh and guess what, Monday morning my Osprey II GT Custom edition should be delivered.  I figure we can take it down to the track and blow some locals away… hey you listening to me?”

*James*

James wakes up, with the light filtering over his bed, and he realizes he isn’t alone, laying next to him is Kiyana.  He finally remembers that she had slipped in late in the night because she was worried and scared with everything happening.  And had fallen asleep in his arms, although nothing major happened.  But it was a pleasant sight nonetheless.  She was still sleeping softly, her blonde hair spilling over the pillow, and she wore a long chemise.  She felt warm against James, which probably brought many other problems…


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2003)

Ryan had spent the night watching Bruce Lee movies, studying th techniques for martial arts. Although he had no experience or skill in such areas, Ryan was learning how to attack in a variety of ways, instead of the simple punches and rams he used before. A super fast, super strong flying elite possessed many different forms of attacks. He then notices the message, and his face breaks into a wide grin. _My life just couldn't be going better. Sure, I may be the number one suspect in a murder investigation, but who cares? The spy that had been plaguing my life is now gone, I've just been put on Legacy, I mean...this is great! Hmmm. Better read this carefully, make sure I'm not selling my soul or anything._

Ryan carefully scans the document, trying to untangle the legalese and find any irregularities. _I have what I want now,_ he thinks after finishing perusing it. _Should I sign it? I don't really agree with the UN's actions, but they're kind of understandable. Besides, I want to go out and fight Pantheon and such, right? And they're my friends, and might need my help. And it's only for a couple of years. And the money! Heck yes I'll sign it._

Ryan signs the form, doing whatever needs to be done to finalize it while humming merrily. He then mentally deletes many of his plans he had stored in his brain. _Don't need to worry about those no more. I still need to talk to Jimmy; everyone has a right to know what's going on around here. Of course, it's up to Kal and Aris, but I'm sure they'll probably agree as long as it's kept within the school._

_Let's go talk to Mr. McCallister about his, make sure it's legit and stuff._ Ryan then flies down the hall towards his office.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

*Ryan*

Ryan makes a quick trip down to Mr. McCallister’s office, and finds the door open and the detective from the prior evening, Detective  Williams and another gentleman a slim Japanese man with close cropped hair and angular features are standing in his office.  Once Ryan gets a good look at him, realizes it is the elite named *Kensei*.  Kensei gives Ryan a polite bow, “Morning Ryan, we were just talking about you.”

The detective turned, “Oh morning, I was hoping I would get a chance to talk to you about last night, and that card.  I just want to say that I heard what you did for Mark, that is a wonderful power you have.”

Mr. McCallister nodded, “It is what he does, he helps people, and he cares about his friends and teammates.  I am pleased to see that he got my message, I knew the committee would see the light eventually.”  He gave Ryan a stern pat on the shoulder, and then spoke to the detective, “You have everything you need, and if you don’t mind I would like to be on hand for any questioning.”

The detective smiled, “Of course you would, well we can get started now if you like,” she gestured to the leather chairs in the large office, “Shall we?”

The man known as Kensei smiled, “Bryant, I will be touring the grounds, I will talk to you later, might as well and see what this whole Legacy thing is all about right?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2003)

"Uh...hi. Nice to meet you," Ryan greets Kensei in turn. _Yes! I finally got to meet my favorite JE! Well, don't act like some kind of fan; you're probably going to working with JE pretty often now that you're on the team._

Ryan smiles appreciatively at Mr. McCallister then sits down in one of the chairs. _Don't act like a punk or say anything stupid. Just get this farce over with._ "So, I assume this is about Mark's attempted murder? I had nothing to do with it, I wouldn't hire an assassin to kill Mark. Further, I wouldn't have the money for it, and you can check my phone and email records to verify that I've made no contact with anyone suspicious." _You shouldn't even see me as a suspect; I'm the one who got Mark out of that hospital. _ Ryan then looks to Mr. McCallister out of the corner of his eye, seeing how he reacts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Uh...hi. Nice to meet you," Ryan greets Kensei in turn. _Yes! I finally got to meet my favorite JE! Well, don't act like some kind of fan; you're probably going to working with JE pretty often now that you're on the team._
> 
> Ryan smiles appreciatively at Mr. McCallister then sits down in one of the chairs. _Don't act like a punk or say anything stupid. Just get this farce over with._ "So, I assume this is about Mark's attempted murder? I had nothing to do with it, I wouldn't hire an assassin to kill Mark. Further, I wouldn't have the money for it, and you can check my phone and email records to verify that I've made no contact with anyone suspicious." _You shouldn't even see me as a suspect; I'm the one who got Mark out of that hospital. _ Ryan then looks to Mr. McCallister out of the corner of his eye, seeing how he reacts.



 Kensei nodded, "Nice to meet you too, Ryan welcome aboard the UNJE. Sayonara," he bows and exits closing the door behind him.

The Detective takes a seat and listens, and takes notes while Ryan speaks on her PDA.  "I don't think that will be needed, it does seem like you don't really have a motive, and I have to admit from what I heard from the rest of the faculty they seem to back you up that you would not be behind such an act.  I wanted to talk to you, because I wanted to know who you think would set you up like this, it was pretty obvious, so obvious that I can't help but think that there may have been some other ulterior motive to do so..."

Mr. McCallister does not show an emotion one way or the other and simply listens to see what is said.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly
> 
> *Although daddy was rather upset about the transfer, once he got the full story he saw the light, though that didn’t make him any happier. Not in the slightest. But then again at least Charles was on his way to help out, even if it did cost Kelly, he was good at what he did, and he did know tons of people, on both sides of the law.



Kelly awoke only a few hours after she had fallen upon the bed, despite the passage of a bare few hours, the exhaustion she had felt only 3 or was it 4 hours ago was totally gone. "Talk about a power nap." she jokes to herself, stretching out, shaking out the cramps that she always seemed to have in her legs when she slept on her back, she had been too tired to roll over onto her stomach the night before after turning off her bed-side lamp. It was still dark out when she emerged from her bath feeling well and truly clean, having used gusts of wind to really get out the smell of smoke, and the one or to spots on her face and legs where ash had made it through her shield of wind.

Today, the clothes she wore out into the world were rather conservative, at least for her, looking less like Barbie does bondage, and more like business girl chic. White leggings, with a pair of black velvet boots that came to mid-calf, and an oriental style red top, with a pair of what appeared to be ornately carved chopsticks holding her hair in place was what she dressed in to wander the pre-dawn grounds of the institue. She floated herself through the hallways until she reached the beautiful gardens in time to watch the sunrise, and a more beautiful sunrise over the grounds there never was, the clouds that her sadness the previous night had called contrasted brilliantely with the first soft rays of the sun, putting on a glowing show of pinks and purples. Watching the display, she couldn't help but feel energized by it, hopefully this day would be better then the last.

She was actually a might curious about what was on the news about the incidents of the previous night, normally, the press made up all kinds of things about her, but what they would actually do with something as newsworthy as her being in a club that burned down, and taking on Pantheon, and saving peoples lives, well careers were made a stories that had 1/100th of the sensationalism. She idly wondered if she should call her agent to give him a statement when people started asking. Shrugging, she decided to try something she had done the night before, moving things around with the wind, she hadn't known she could do that in any way shape or form short of creating a tornado, and that would have been very bad.

At first, she strained herself trying to lift a boulder that she was sunning heself upon, but suddenly, her thinking shifted to something Charles had said to her once when he was telling her one of his war stories, she coul almost hear him: "We were outnumbered very badly, but we were very precise in everything we did, while they expended their energy needlessly over a larger area. All the fire-power in the world won't do you any good princess if you can't work with it precisely." he had said.

Hesitantly, she tried to push with the air molecules under the rock, instead of around it, on top of it, and beside it, and wonder of wonders, it worked. Raggedly, and ungracefully at first, but as she grew more precise, the rock stilled its movement, hovering a few feet off the ground as her concentration and pecision increased. _This is like soo cool, its almost like I have a whole new power just because I sat and thought about things that people said to me, what would I truly be able to do if I took this traiing that Mr. MacCallister is putting me through seriously?_ she wonders.

The popstar spent the rest of the morning playing with her new power, seeing what she could do with it, growing more and more excited as the morning wore on. Using her powers was refreshing, more so then it had been, it was like jumping into a cold mountain stream, not that she really actually new what cold was, other then an abstract, she could prance naked through a blizzard and be totally comfortable. She wondered if it was part of using her powers so heavily the night before.

"When the others wake up and get ready, thats when I'll go get Charles, I mean I have the time, so they might as well be there when I meet him." she murmured to herself, thinking about her preperations for the meeting. She had dictated the contract in direct terms with no wriggling room, not that it was needed, or that he would try to wiggle, but because she was a rather direct girl and she trusted him implicitly, and liked him a lot regardless of being a merc. She had also transfered money from her petty cash fund back to her fathers emergency fund including a nice 30% percent interest now that she actually could see what money was where.

Mentally reveiwing the text of her orders for Charles she felt it was as complete as she could make it without a lawyer: Investigate the assassination attempt on Mark, determine the person behind it, and notify me when you have that information, I will pass it on to those I feel need it, and we will proceed from there, full combat pay as a fight can't be ruled out. She would give him the orders, as well as the account number and verification code when he arrived.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2003)

_Oh, they're asking for my advice or whatever. That's good. Still, I had better be careful._ "Okay, well, I'm not going to lie about this. After Mark made team leader, and I didn't make the team at all, I was angry. I mean, wouldn't anyone be?" _Good move there. Still, I have a point. What did he do that I didn't?_

Ryan crosses his legs, then continues. "Rei was a former student here. However, according Kelly Mitchell, he joined up with Pantheon last night, prior to the incident at the Matrix nightclub." Ryan coughs something unintelligble after that. "So my theory is that Rei probably hired some assassin to frame me, and get Mark out of the way as well. It's like killing two birds with one stone." Ryan folds his hands, concluding. _A nice, simple, easy explanation. Uh oh. I hate those._

"I mean, an elite assassin, hired to take out another elite, isn't going to be cheap. Just take a peak at Rei's bank account, see how much he payed to have Mark killed. I mean, it's probably a student trying to set me up, just follow the money." _Does Rei have that kind of money? I'm not sure. Who does? All of the Legacy members would, including me now, from their contract. Jimmy's dad is supposed to be important, he might have some cash or pull. Tommy, of course. Kelly._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

_Just keep going down... nothing here _


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

_Bleh and more bleh _


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

*Kelly*

The early morning air is cool to the skin, and she basks in the glow of her newfound powers, as she notices that she is not alone in the Yard.  She turns to see a slim Japanese male with short-cropped hair, and a pulse of energy criss-crosses his body, the elite known as Kensei, member of Justice Elite.

He seems to contemplate the scene around her, “Morning Miss Mitchell, you look especially chipper this morning, especially after the events of the previous evening,” he bows slightly.

*Ryan*

“Rei Ortega had about 652 dollars to his name when he left the Institute last night.  He was a runaway, and had no family, as far as the school records go, and from eyewitness reports the choice to join Pantheon, was one most likely made out of survival then actual choice.  But I am curious why do you think he is a spy, or that there is a spy to begin with?” the detective asks.

“I mean do you have reason to believe that someone is keeping tabs on the school for their own ulterior motives, or more precisely on you?” she finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> The early morning air is cool to the skin, and she basks in the glow of her newfound powers, as she notices that she is not alone in the Yard. She turns to see a slim Japanese male with short-cropped hair, and a pulse of energy criss-crosses his body, the elite known as Kensei, member of Justice Elite.
> 
> He seems to contemplate the scene around her, “Morning Miss Mitchell, you look especially chipper this morning, especially after the events of the previous evening,” he bows slightly.



Kelly flashes Kensei an energetic smile as she notices him.  She allows the boulder to float back down to the ground, and her with it.  "Yea, I guess I am," she says with a shrug, "Its just I figured out a new way to use my powers, and its really cool.  I mean, I can like do Telekinesis now, I couldn't until I thought about it in just the right way, but now that I have, its just like, soo, exhilirating.  I sort of did it last night, but this is like loads better." she said, lifting a group of pebbles from the ground, and spinning them in faster and faster circles just with the wind.  The stones strike each other and go out of control, and Kelly's smile fades slightly.

"I don't like that people died last night, I mean I think its Paragons fault for starting a fight in the middle of a crowded place, but I was able to help protect a lot of people from the flames and from the collapsing roof, so I have nothing to be ashamed of.  I went beyond my personal best, doing things I couldn't have imagined till I was forced to do them, and I didn't fail.  I guess thats its just a matter of perspective."  she says with a shrug, this time only a self conscious smile reurned after the shrug.

"Oh great, now I sound like a fortune cookie."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 4, 2003)

_His last name was Ortega?_ Ryan rolls his eyes in exasperation. "Yeah, I say I have reason to believe there's a spy here. I mean, we go to the mall, and BAM!" Ryan claps his hands together for effect. "A bunch of armored goons pop out trying to kidnap me. I go to this wildlife preserve, and BAM! More goons. Now Mark goes on a car ride, who knew where him and Sakura were going, and he gets attacked too. In addition, knowledge of my jealousy of Mark could only be known by someone in the school. I think that's all pretty good evidence of a Pantheon spy in the building." _But there's no way Rei could have afforded hiring a top class assassin like the one that beat Mark into the pavement. Therefore..._

"Rei wasn't the spy," Ryan says, taken aback.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

"What, who...?" Anika says, her eyes adjusting to the light as she looked about her room.  She jumps as she wakes up enough to realize what had just happened.  "Gods, a vision!" she says to herself.  

She looks around for something to write it all down on before she forgot it, but she stops, realizing it's as vivid as a memory.  She settles down and comtemplates what she saw.  It makes her shudder, given what she already knew and what had already come to pass.  _"No, a war between the elites would be devastating, the world would all but be destroyed...but something is encouraging it, the shadow...Overseer?  But I thought he wanted to take over the world, not destroy it..."_ she thinks.  _"I dunno, maybe I could tell someone about it...but why do I get the funny feeling I'd be laughed at, or at least not taken seriously?  Well, I could tell Ryan.  He seemed to have an open mind last night, at least."_  She smiles.  _"That was fun last night, well until the crap started hitting the fan, anyway.  I haven't been able to talk like that with someone since I left Sweden."_   She sighs.  _"I miss Sami.  I haven't even talked to him since I got picked to be in Legacy, maybe I can get around to that today.  But first..."_

Anika gets out of bed, stretching and yawning before taking a quick shower and putting on some comfortable clothes.  She looks down at her stained, burned, ripped gown lying on the chair.  _"That's going to have to be burned.  Oh well, it served it's purpose I guess."_, she thinks with a wry smile.  "SARAH, where is Ryan?" she asks.  SARAH responds and she says, "Thanks, no, I'll go see him."  As she leaves she thinks, _"McCallister's office?  What's he doing there?"_

She gets to the office, knocks and lets herself in.  "Hi, I'm not interupting anything important, am I?"  She sees the detective from last night and frowns.  _"Why does Ryan always seemed to get jabbed at with the short end of the stick?"_

_OOC: New issue and new color for Anni.  Hope it's not too easy to confuse with Mark's, but blue is her color _


----------



## Samnell (Oct 4, 2003)

Mark came home from the hospital and went straight to the pool, where he spent a good four hours fighting down nerves and incessant cravings. He'd been so close. If only he hadn't wussed out... Finally exhaustion won out over anxiety and he slept soundly through the remainder of the night.

With morning he confronted the ruin of his first ever legally acquired shirt and with some help from SARAH ordered a replacement, and got the same thing in dark blue and green while he was there. Mark decided he could get used to shopping online if he kept checking out without somebody trying to kill him. 

Mark dressed for a long, therapeutic run in his black running shorts and one of the two zip up jerseys he'd bought but never had a chance to wear yet before he remembered one of the things that had been bugging him last night. He zipped his jersey all the way up the neck and did a few quick stretches while SARAH talked him through a tutorial on how to send video mail. The jersey material seemed a little floppy and Mark considered changing into the tank top as the tutorial finished.

A few false starts later, Mark looked at a live image of himself on the screen and decided to stick with the jersey. He thought he looked neat in it, clean. Nothing like a burned out stoner that dined in dumpsters. Mark tagged the button to start recording.

"Kelly, hi! I'm not sure when we'll see each other today, so I thought I'd better send something before I forgot again. You know that guy you're calling in to find the one that beat me up last night? I-I don't feel right about you paying for that. I'm pretty sure I can cover it and if I can't, I want to pay you back for it. Uh...thanks!" Mark signed off awkwardly.

Mark saw he had a message and at the same time remembered the other thing he forgot last night. His long-legged swimsuit needed a good soaking. He picked up the damp black mound from the floor where he dropped and sniffed the growing smell with disgust. _Going to be the briefs for a while._ Mark didn't mind having to wear the briefer suit, but he felt bad about treating the other so poorly. He always took better care of his stuff than that. 

By the time the spedy elite satisfied himself he'd done all he could for the swimsuit and left it to soak in his sink it was nearly noon and he had water all over his jersey. Mark rolled his eyes and changed into his other jersey, this one black on white. Leaving it unzipped for the moment he went to view the new message, from Tommy.



> “Hey buddy sorry I couldn’t make out to see you last night, I had to take care of Star, sorry about that though, but I got a little surprise for you!” A file downloads to Mark’s desktop, and then opens showing video footage from a fir-person view of an Asian assailant beating the crap out of whoever is behind the camera. The video freezes and the video enhances giving him a good look at the man’s face.




_Good, Tommy took care of Star and...THAT'S HIM!_ Mark made a nasty gesture at the image that would have gotten him shot not too long ago. "Me and my friends are going to take you apart!" he hissed becoming angrier as he realized he was watching Star being taken apart, cut off by his door bursting open. Mark was on his feet in a blur before he recognized Star.



> “Hey Mark, sorry I couldn’t help more then I could. That assassin was better then me, and he as Tommy put it, beat the living crap out of me. I apologize for failing you. Protecting Tommy’s friends is one of my Prime Directives.”




"STAR! You're ok! I just heard from Tommy," without a thought Mark rushed Star and hugged her tightly. "I just saw that guy beating you up. Why were you still there? You should have been gone." Mark suddenly realized what he was doing, pressed up against Star with his chest half bare and wearing shorts that didn't make it halfway down to his knees and let go abruptly, turning red.

"Oh geez, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to-" Mark babbled helplessly, thankful for the moment he'd dressed out for running instead of swimming, even if the nylon in his shorts wasn't any thicker than his swimsuits. At least he was a little further from being completely naked while rubbing all over her like some kind of hornball.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2003)

*Mark*

Star smiles, “I stayed behind because I wanted to help you, and that assassin was about to kill you.  I can’t allow that to happen, my Prime Directive demands it, and I felt that it was the right thing to do.  I wanted to do it, not just because I had to but because I think of you as a _friend_.”

“Tommy said he sent you the data from the attack last night, I hope it is helpful.  Don’t worry about it, it does not bother me, it shows you off well.  I just wanted to stop by to say that, I hope I wasn’t interrupting you,” she replied.

*Ryan and Anika*

Mr. McCallister speaks to Anika, “Morning Anika, I hope you don’t mind but this is-”

The detective looked up, “Don’t worry about it Bryant, I would like to speak with Anika as well.”

Mr. McCallister nodded, “Alright, then please have a seat,” he gestured to Anika.

The detective replied to Ryan, “So you believe that Pantheon is keeping tabs on you then?  What evidence do you have that leads you to believe that it is Pantheon?  I am curious from what I know about them, they are a pro-elite terrorist organization, and their modus operandi seems to be intent on attacking targets that seem to impede what they believe is elite exploitation or something to that effect?  Have you had prior contact with them before, or is this all conjecture?”

She then turned to Anika, “Not sure how much of this you know of the situation but I gather you two seem to know each other, do you know anyone that you think would want to frame Ryan, and perhaps what they could gain?”

*Kelly*

Kensei listens before replying, “I heard about the events and have gone over what footage is available on it, not our best work by far, but things have changed in recent days.  The power that be, want results, and they need someone to blame.  Capturing known and popular Pantheon agents is one of the ways of going about that end.”

“I can’t pass judgment or put blame anywhere, I know me and Paragon don’t see eye to eye sometimes, but he does get the job done, and keeps his priorities in check when he isn’t stroking his own ego.  Doing the right thing all the time, is never easy,” he replies.

“But I would like to think that we do it better then most,” he adds, as a wave of energy crackles over his body briefly, as it is barely contained by his body.  He shrugs, “


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2003)

"Well, I wouldn't know what the UNJE wants or is ordering, since I am not a member.  I just hope that Paragon remembers that before he starts barking orders at me next time, as Mr. McCallister so nicely pointed out, I am just a student." she says with a sigh.

"I put everything else on hold to come here at Paragons *suggestion*.  He implied very strongly that he could get me on Legacy if I did, although I guess that was just him ego stroking himself.  Hopefully, I'll get an invitation soon anyway.  You know, if he keeps stroking his ego, he's going to make a mess somewhere, like he did last night."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, I wouldn't know what the UNJE wants or is ordering, since I am not a member.  I just hope that Paragon remembers that before he starts barking orders at me next time, as Mr. McCallister so nicely pointed out, I am just a student." she says with a sigh.
> 
> "I put everything else on hold to come here at Paragons *suggestion*.  He implied very strongly that he could get me on Legacy if I did, although I guess that was just him ego stroking himself.  Hopefully, I'll get an invitation soon anyway.  You know, if he keeps stroking his ego, he's going to make a mess somewhere, like he did last night."



 “And here I thought you had an honest reason for helping,” Kensei sighed, “you think the UNJE owes you something, and that they should make you a member of the team?”

Kensei paused and folded his arms across his chest, “From what I saw your not lacking in potential but you are lacking if you think that just because you are here you are going to be the center of attention.  Besides whatever implication he gave you, means nothing.”

“Not trying to be harsh, but I just get disgusted with the attitude, many of my peers have.  You keep slamming Paragon, but from what I see you are about as bad as he is.  So maybe you should stop stroking your own ego, and grow up,” he says flatly.

Kensei turned, looking disgusted, his body crackling with energy once more.  He paused, “Oh and next time if Paragon tells you to make yourself scarce, and you stay, don’t complain if he barks out orders.  That is his job after all.”

Kensei leaves.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 4, 2003)

_Hmmm, this police officer is smart. I wonder if she is manipulating me for some ulterior motive, or is concerned about investigating the other students? I want to help with the case, but I don't want to incriminate myself. _

Ryan smiles at Anika. "Good morning."

Ryan then answers the detective's questions. "Well, I'm not sure it is Pantheon, but if you were in charge of an international terrorist organization, wouldn't you want to put a student or two in the training school for elites? Further, during an attack at the wildlife preserve, the Pantheon agent known as Phase was present. I'm not sure why Pantheon wants me, or even if they are behind the kidnapping attempts. I can make a guess that I have powers similar to Cardinal's, but that's about it. However, I have had no contact with Pantheon members with the exception of our battle with Phase." _The detective wouldn't believe me if I told her what the other kidnapping was, and where he's from. This is so confusing! I really need some time to sort things out in my head, maybe talk to Kal and Aris again. _

"So you think it's a student at the Institute too? Well, let's see, who isn't exactly a fan of me here? Jimmy, Zero, Yoshi, and Tommy are probably the students who like me least. Jimmy's a bully and thug, but he's honorable, in his own sense. He wouldn't have hired anyone to kill Mark. Zero, he's just kind of quiet, and we had some clashes the first few days here. Yoshi's arrogant, and we kind of got in an argument last night. Still, he was pretty concerned about Mark after he was shot, assuming he's not a good liar. Tommy seems to adore Mark, he doesn't like me because I'm not the biggest fan of Justice Elite."

"However, if a spy was on the campus, wouldn't he strive not to present a reason?" _So isn't this line of questioning pointless? My life was so simple fifteen minutes ago too. _


----------



## Aenion (Oct 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mudaba Adin Institute*
> 
> _July 12th, 2014 1140 local time_
> *Karen*
> ...




Karen was still fast asleep when Claire snuck in. The only visible sign of life was when she turned towards the door as she subconsiously reacted to the sound.
"Mmmm...," she mutters after a few seconds as she opens her eyes, "Morning Claire ... What time is it? First time I slept in weeks."

She sits up with a yawn and rubs her eyes, pulling in her legs to give Claire some room to sit. A dreamy smile forming on her lips as she thinks back at the night before, "It was great ... Kal was so nice. We like flew across the lake and talked about stuff and on the beach he kissed me. It was so great."
She seems to positively glow with happiness as she talks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2003)

"No." Kelly says as Kensei turns away and starts to leave.  She calls the winds instinctively and they bring her forward into a front-flip to land just in front of the door, facing Kensei.  "I am going to help people no matter what, thats not what I am angry about, and being the center of attention, yea, I like it, but I don't need it." she sighs out some of her anger at want he had said, most of it was propbably true.

"I'm angry at Paragon because if he hadn't implied it, I wouldn't have come here, and my Aerodyne wouldn't have been shot down killing my pilot.  I know its not entirely his fault since he didn't intend for it to happen, but the guy is still not going to be coming back.  I just want to know one way or the other is all." the popstar informs the JE member before walking back to where she was to collect her purse and vid phone to figure out how much longer she had before she needed to go pick up Charles.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

"Hey, Ryan," she says to him as she sits down.

"As strange as it sounds, at least I thought it was when Ryan first told me his theory, there has to be some sort of spy.  Like he said, no one here dislikes him so much as to try and frame him by killing Mark," she says to the detective.  "But someone is trying to capture him, someone who seems to know when he leaves the school, where he's more vulnerable.  And if he were to be arrested, he'd be premantantly away from the school with no one but baseline cops to defend him...uh, no offence," she adds apologetically.  "Not to mention that this set-up job was pretty amatuer, seeing as everyone saw through it right away.  So it's probably one of the kids here.  But whoever it is is doing a good job hiding the fact."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2003)

*Ryan and Anika*

“I have to agree the job was pretty shoddy considering the effort put into it.  I don’t have any answers at the moment, Ryan as far as who would want to frame you.  And as far as Phase doing what she did, she has done freelance wet works in the past, according to her record, and before she joined Pantheon worked as a professional assassin,” she replied.

Mr. McCallister nodded, “You have done your homework.”

“I have to, it isn’t easy being a baseline assigned to elite level crimes.  But like you said you didn’t even know that Rei was aligned with Pantheon, chances are you may not even know this individual that is _spying_ on you.  We have to look at it from that angle as well,” she replies.

Mr. McCallister spoke, “Well at this point we have not really narrowed anything down.  If anything our list of suspects has grown larger, I am not quite sure what  good if any we are doing.”

“Exactly,” the detective replied, “I think that is part of the point of this ruse.  I think someone intentionally tried to frame Ryan with a rather amateur method to either send a message to Ryan, or throw us off the trail.  I know this sounds confusing, but I think part of this was for you,” she gestures to Ryan, “to grow more suspicious and deeper into paranoia.  The paranoia is valid, but well I don’t know.  Do you understand what I am getting at?”

*Karen*

Claire grins, giggling, “Oh my god, you kissed, him, he is such a hottie.  How did you manage that, he seems like a nice guy, not as dense as Aris made him out to be.  Or maybe she was just trying to keep him all to herself,” she winks.

Claire sighs, “I kissed some guy too, but I really don’t remember who, I think I drank a little too much.  I do remember seeing that guy Ryan come up, and then Yoshi and him and got into it for a second.  I can’t believe Anika is dating that Ryan, he seems so mean.”

*Kelly*

Kensei nods, “Alright now that I can agree with,” he says as she gathers her things.  He turns and sighs, “I am not the one that makes those kind of decisions about who makes it and when, and I am sure whoever is, is taking into consideration your performance from last night, but you have to be patient.  If that is what you really want.”

“Being a pop star and trying to save the world, are two very different lines of business, it isn’t easy, and it isn’t always fun,” he replies.  “Now I sound like Bryant, anyways, you take it easy.  I apologize for my harsh words, but I think everyone needs a reality check every now and then.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire grins, giggling, “Oh my god, you kissed, him, he is such a hottie.  How did you manage that, he seems like a nice guy, not as dense as Aris made him out to be.  Or maybe she was just trying to keep him all to herself,” she winks.
> 
> Claire sighs, “I kissed some guy too, but I really don’t remember who, I think I drank a little too much.  I do remember seeing that guy Ryan come up, and then Yoshi and him and got into it for a second.  I can’t believe Anika is dating that Ryan, he seems so mean.”




"I-I don't know. It ... it just happened. It was so romantic just the two of us under the moon..." Karen says with a sigh, resting her head on her knees still looking very drowsy, "No... definitely not dense."

"No way... you're kidding!" she says, giving Claire a gentle push, "Yeah, Ryan is kinda weird. He's always so angry and stuff."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> Star smiles, “I stayed behind because I wanted to help you, and that assassin was about to kill you.  I can’t allow that to happen, my Prime Directive demands it, and I felt that it was the right thing to do.  I wanted to do it, not just because I had to but because I think of you as a _friend_.”




Mark blinked, "You're my friend too. That's why I wanted to send you away."



> “Tommy said he sent you the data from the attack last night, I hope it is helpful.  Don’t worry about it, it does not bother me, it shows you off well.  I just wanted to stop by to say that, I hope I wasn’t interrupting you,” she replied.




"Um, yeah I got his mail. I was going to send it Kelly's way so her bodyguard could take a look. Uh...what shows me off well?" Mark quickly zipped his jersey up.

Edit because Mark's a boy and thus his things aren't "her" things without some surgery.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mudaba Adin Institute*
> 
> _July 12th, 2014 1140 local time_
> 
> ...




Cassie looks up from her screen and at Yoshi. "A custom Osprey should put you back a bit, aren't you spending your funds a bit fast." smiles as she discretely closes out her messages leaving a blank screen showing. "I'm still stumped as to how we're going to get the boat here.. or whereever I wind up after school." Her wrist watch beeps. "Hmm.. time for my practice, I booked a couple hours in the gym, since it's a weekend I get more time to spare alone, not many students focus as hard on physical training.. Care to watch?" She gets up from the terminal and tries not to comment on the growing gap in opinion between her and Yoshi. (figure she's very against the whole turn that the Elitie issue is going)


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2003)

"Neither are exactly easy, but your right, just from last night, I do know how much harder things can get.  But, that won't stop me from doing what I can to help.  To that end, I am already starting an investigation into the assassin that attacked Mark,  I should have that info to pass on to Legacy soon I just want to be useful enough that I make it." she says earnestly trying to charm the older man into liking her enough to put in a good word.

"Your right, I am just going to have to wait for a decision, but that doesn't mean I have to stop doing anything in the mean time."  she smiles brightly at him once she checks the time, and politely excuses herself when she receives Mark's message on the vid-phone.  She heads to Marks room to talk to him, knocking on the door when she arrives.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 5, 2003)

"Dammit, I wish I had heavier curtains." Charlotte groans as she wakes up groggily, _Still, was it all just a dream?_  She looked underneath her bed and felt for her diary to make sure it was there before turning to the blinking monitor.

_Probably not, I'm still woozy a bit-I didn't drink that much last night, did I?_

She got up lazily and went to the screen, prodding it with a finger, "Um, how am I supposed to use this thing?"  She asks no one in particular, and tries to understand what the message is asking/telling her to do and does it if she can.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2003)

*Charlotte*

Once Charlotte figures it out, it is pretty easy to do so, she sees a video image of Arafina and her crew, all at once they go, “Morning?” and then giggle.

Arafina speaks, “Hey what do you got planned for today, we were thinking of grabbing some lunch here on campus and then maybe going downtown if they will let us.  If not we can figure something else out, send me a message when you wake up okay!”

*Kelly & Mark*

Kensei simply nods, as he disappears back inside the building.  Leaving Kelly alone for the moment, as she makes her way back inside.  She finds Mark’s door is open and he is talking to Star at the moment.

Star glances over her shoulder, “Morning Miss Mitchell, you look especially pleasant this morning.”  She turns back to Mark, and smiles with a blush, “Well you are physically attractive, your clothing shows you off well.  Don’t you agree Miss Mitchell?”

*Cassie*

“Yeah, I am going to be rolling in the cash, I figure I splurge some now, and save later.  I already got a few deals in the works, nothing like Mark, but the ride I am getting, not even paying for it.  The company wants me to advertise it, and they hooked me up with it, once they found out who I was.  Don’t worry about the boat, I can get it to wherever you want, you just let me know,” Yoshi replies hopping off the bed with a stretch.

“Hey workout time is always a good thing, have to stay in tip-top condition,” he wraps an arm around Cassie, “Man and especially if what happened to Mark might happen to me, I have to train harder, and faster.  And get stronger, because damn, I don’t want to end up in the hospital, that could be bad for my image…”

*Karen*

Claire smiles, “Oh that sounds wonderful, that is so sweet.  So are you going to see him again, or was it just one of those things that happened?  Oh and I heard something really juicy, I hear one of the girls at the school may be pregnant!”


----------



## Samnell (Oct 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly & Mark*
> Star glances over her shoulder, “Morning Miss Mitchell, you look especially pleasant this morning.”  She turns back to Mark, and smiles with a blush, “Well you are physically attractive, your clothing shows you off well.  Don’t you agree Miss Mitchell?”




Mark shuffles uncomfortably at Star's compliment, "If you say so... uh, hi Kelly." Mark eagerly changes the subject.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2003)

Ryan sighs, holding his head in his hands while staring at the floor. _Okay, now I'm confused._

"No offense, but that theory's stupid. Why the hell would someone want me to distrust them more? I already know who I'll trust no matter what. I mean, by that logic, the spy might want me to think that he's trying to get me to grow more and more paranoid. Then, I decide not to do what I think the spy wants me to do and grow less paranoid and more trusting. Then the spy makes his move. Do you understand what I'm saying? You can only analyze something so far until it becomes ridiculous. Lookbank transfers, phone or internet records, or other forms of actual evidence, not wacko theories." _Way to go, dummy. I should apologize._

"Uh, sorry. I understand you're trying to do your job here and stuff, and I didn't mean it like that. Don't you think that the note could have just been a smear campaign? It doesn't have to be believed by everybody, but if students here ever found out about that card, people would think I did it, despite all of the evidence to the contrary."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2003)

Anika grits her teeth and grimaces as she listens to Ryan basically tell the detective that she's not very smart.  _"Wow, and everyone says I'm tactless..."_ she thinks.

"Maybe we should let it be known that we think there's a spy here in the school, you know, make it common knowledge.  That way either he'll leave so that he doesn't get caught, and he'll no longer be effective.  Or even better, he'll panic and make a dumb mistake so that we can catch him, or least find some proof of his existance," she says.  "Once we find a suspect, then maybe we can figure out a motive, right?"

_"Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't have followed up Ryan's comment by telling her how to do her job..."_ she thinks, half-smiling sheepishly.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2003)

> Mark shuffles uncomfortably at Star's compliment, "If you say so... uh, hi Kelly." Mark eagerly changes the subject.



"Thank you Star, how are you er...um, feeling, you can feel right?" she asks the robot curiously, smiling, she looks Mark over nodding in definite agreement with Star's opinion.  "You look good enough to eat, Mr. I'm the leader of Legacy."  She turns to look at Star strangely, "Hey, you noticed he was a boy and that he actually looks really hot, but like, exactly how welll, um, complete are you?  Tommy didn't build you for like sex or anything did he?" she asked, thinking that would be kind of creepy if he had.

"Well anyway, Mark, you really don't have to worry, I mean it is just money, I do have enough of it.  Besides, I really do want to be on Legacy, and I want you to know that you can count on me when you need to.  Thats what teammates are for, helping each other out when they need it.  Besides, I think I am going to like you owing me a favor."  she says sweetly, giving him her most seductive smile.  "Money really isn't important to me, and certainly not as important to me as my friends are, I want you safe and with your body parts all in place."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2003)

*Ryan & Anika*

“Oh no offense, my job is to explore every possibility, and I know my methods are unorthodox but my suspects tend to be equally unorthodox as well.  I had considered the idea of a smear campaign and believe that would be quite effective, given the circumstances.  I do agree we need more information but by talking to you, I feel satisfied that you are a victim here, but outside of that I can’t make any other decisions without proof,” she stood, “I will be in touch if you come across any other data that may help in the investigation please be sure and contact me at your earliest convenience.”

She turned to Anika, “I can make a suggestion about admitting there is a spy, I will leave that your faculty and staff, but I would suggest you go about that lightly.  Starting a witch hunt however benign could have detrimental effects to the investigation and the school.”

Mr. McCallister nodded, “I agree, I think I will put Legacy on this case as well.   SARAH contact the rest of the Legacy team, and have them meet in my office ASAP.”

SARAH replied, “Affirmative sir.”

Mr. McCallister turned to  the detective, “I will see you out, and you two wait here for the rest of the team.”  He leaves with the detective, taking his customary cane.

*Mark & Kelly*

Star smiles, “I feel just fine Kelly, and my systems can mimic a great range of human emotion, I am built anatomically correct.  As far as sex is concerned, I am capable of such, but have not actually experienced it, and my databanks have no actual data on what could occur if it were to take place.”

Right after Star speaks, SARAH chimes in, “Mark, Mr. McCallister has called a meeting for the Legacy team in his office.  Your presence as the leader of the team is requested.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire smiles, “Oh that sounds wonderful, that is so sweet.  So are you going to see him again, or was it just one of those things that happened?  Oh and I heard something really juicy, I hear one of the girls at the school may be pregnant!”




"He kinda asked me out again," Karen says, her eyes go wide open at the mention of the pregnant girl, "No way! You know who?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "He kinda asked me out again," Karen says, her eyes go wide open at the mention of the pregnant girl, "No way! You know who?"



 "He did that is awesome, so are you going to go?" Claire shrugged, "I don't know who, I overheard some other girls talking about it, but when I found out I will be sure to let you know.  I wonder what they will do with the girl, will they kick her out of school, or what?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "He did that is awesome, so are you going to go?" Claire shrugged, "I don't know who, I overheard some other girls talking about it, but when I found out I will be sure to let you know.  I wonder what they will do with the girl, will they kick her out of school, or what?"




"Uh huh," Karen says, nodding her head quite vigorously. Surprised by the strength of her feelings, she starts to blush.

"I hope they don't kick her out," she says, "That would so suck. This school is here to help Elites, right? I guess she could use some help."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Yeah, I am going to be rolling in the cash, I figure I splurge some now, and save later. I already got a few deals in the works, nothing like Mark, but the ride I am getting, not even paying for it. The company wants me to advertise it, and they hooked me up with it, once they found out who I was. Don’t worry about the boat, I can get it to wherever you want, you just let me know,” Yoshi replies hopping off the bed with a stretch.
> 
> “Hey workout time is always a good thing, have to stay in tip-top condition,” he wraps an arm around Cassie, “Man and especially if what happened to Mark might happen to me, I have to train harder, and faster. And get stronger, because damn, I don’t want to end up in the hospital, that could be bad for my image…”



Cassie nods and leads the way to the gym. "I doubt just working out will prevent that from happening Yoshi. Even I'm not that Niave. It takes some amount of luck also." smiles as she steps into the gym and puts her bag down and steps onto the matt to start her warm ups. Her thoughts and misgivings about what say and do around Yoshi, slip away as starts into a series of dance-like streches and kata.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2003)

Nothing here.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2003)

"Thats kind of creepy, no offense, but I'm glad Tommy hasn't used you like that, that would just be really weird.  What do you think Mark?" she asks the leader of Legacy jokingly.

"I am actually going to be going to pickup Charles soon, and I wa wondering if you wanted to go with me when I did, I mean, yea, he'll be under contract to me, but that contract will be to stop your assassin, so it might be good to get to know him, I bet he'll want to ask you questions and details about stuff that happened, if you remember anything, well, both you and Star I guess."  she breaks off at the announcement.  "Well, uh, goodluck at your meeting I guess, I wish I could go, but I'm not a member and all that."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2003)

"Thanks for your advice, but I've suspected the possibility of a spy for a long time, and no one's been burnt at the stake yet," Ryan jokes. _I guess she might know more than I do, she being a police officer and all. It might be a good idea to defer to her advice._

_This is going to be a fun surprise,_ Ryan thinks, as he fights the smile trying to creep onto his face.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2003)

Anika watches as the two leave and then looks over to Ryan with a smile that turns into a confused look before she lets out a giggle.  "Oh boy, Kelly'd be mad if she knew McCallister was letting you work with us.  He made it quite clear to her last night that Legacy business is none of hers.  I suppose you are in the middle of all this though."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2003)

*Cassie*

Yoshi shrugs, “Babe I like to depend on more tangible things then luck, I mean I have to-”

SARAH’s voice filters from speakers using sound positional technology that makes it sound like the voice is coming from right next to Yoshi, “Yoshi your present is requested at Mr. McCallister’s office for a Legacy team meeting.”

Yoshi smirked, “Damn looks like Legacy gets to kick into high gear, have to cut it a little short babe,” he gives  her a quick kiss, and then poof is gone in a rush of wind, ad he heads straight for the office.

*Karen*

Claire smiles, “Oh my gosh really, that is great!”  She gives Karen a big hug, “That is awesome, he is such a catch, I almost jealous,” she teases.

“Yeah I hope they don’t kick her out either, that would be really bad.  I think they should let her stay I mean if a student got pregnant here, and it was like by another elite, I mean that would be cool right?” she replies.

Claire glances as a video message is blinking on Karen’s monitor awaiting her acceptance.

*Kelly & Mark*

“No, Tommy would not do that, and I think you shouldn’t imply that he would.  Tommy is a good friend of myself, and Mark, I mean in a way he is like my father,” she frowns.

*Ryan & Anika*

Yoshi blurs into the room with a smirk, then furrows his brow in confusion, “Hey Ryan, take a hike, this is a Legacy meeting dude, I guess you didn’t get the memo.  Oh and hey Anika, my two favorite people, how are the Gods hanging?”

Yoshi leans in the doorway, smiling with absolute arrogance.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, “Babe I like to depend on more tangible things then luck, I mean I have to-”
> 
> ...



Cassie smiles and returns to her workout going from her slow and artistic kata and moving up to full out acrobatics and shodowboxing as works though her comprehinsive workout routine. Within 10 minutes she's replaying her battle in the park, trying to analyse her mistakes and how she made them. As she moves, and replays the battle out in her head, she tunes out reality. Lost in her 'replay' she leaps from spot to spot with in the gym, her focus on seeing what tactical errors she made


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire smiles, “Oh my gosh really, that is great!”  She gives Karen a big hug, “That is awesome, he is such a catch, I almost jealous,” she teases.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, he is, isn't he. I feel so lucky. Nothing but good things have happened to me since I got here," Karen says smiling.

"That would be so cool. It kinda makes me wonder if I could still like ... you know ... get pregnant and stuff." she says looking rather embarrassed.

Karen looks at her monitor, "Huh...What could that be?" she says as she finally gets out of bed, wearing a simple nightgown, to see what the message is about.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2003)

Ryan looks up at Yoshi briefly, rolls his eyes, and then starts ignoring him. _I bet he'll sing a different tune once he finds out I'm on the team. I can see it now; Yoshi lies wounded, and for some strange reason, I just can't seem to heal him right. How sad,_ Ryan fantasizes.

Ryan looks towards Anika, asking "So, what did you want to tell me? I'd imagine it'd have to be pretty important for you to burst into Mr. McCallister's office to see me." _It's really not fair for Anika not to know. But I will enjoy the surprise of seeing Yoshi's face and showing that little punk up._

Ryan leans over to whisper in Anika's ear "I'm on Legacy." He quickly retreats. _Now let's watch the fun._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi blurs into the room with a smirk, then furrows his brow in confusion, “Hey Ryan, take a hike, this is a Legacy meeting dude, I guess you didn’t get the memo.  Oh and hey Anika, my two favorite people, how are the Gods hanging?”




"Hey, Yoshi.  Wow, I'm surprised you got here so fast, what with all the mirrors you must have passed," she replies sardonically.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan looks towards Anika, asking "So, what did you want to tell me? I'd imagine it'd have to be pretty important for you to burst into Mr. McCallister's office to see me."




"Oh...yeah, well," she looks briefly over to Yoshi, "It's not that important.  'spose it could wait."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan leans over to whisper in Anika's ear "I'm on Legacy." He quickly retreats.




"Wha..?"  It takes a couple seconds for that to register.  Then her face lights up.  "No way, really?!  That's so awesome!"  she squeals, jumping from her chair and launching herself at Ryan to hug him.  Unfortunately, she does so a bit too enthusiastically, tipping Ryan's chair backwards and rolling over the other side herself. "Ow.  Sorry, you okay?" she says to Ryan, getting up. "Grace is not my middle name," she says, a bit embarrassed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2003)

Ryan lays sprawled out on the ground after Anika's display of clumsiness. "Ow," he says flatly. "Don't you think you're overreacting a tad, Captain Coordination?" he asks, joking. Ryan gets up, embarrassed, and picks up his chair. _Let's hope Yoshi hasn't caught on. Not that there's much chance of that. Anika had a good insult, but I think it would have worked better with Kelly._

Ryan sits back down, shaking his head. _That flying tackle of hers immobilized me for a few seconds. Interesting._ "So I guess it's that important, right?" he asks, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan lays sprawled out on the ground after Anika's display of clumsiness. "Ow," he says flatly. "Don't you think you're overreacting a tad, Captain Coordination?" he asks, joking. Ryan gets up, embarrassed, and picks up his chair. _Let's hope Yoshi hasn't caught on. Not that there's much chance of that. Anika had a good insult, but I think it would have worked better with Kelly._
> 
> Ryan sits back down, shaking his head. _That flying tackle of hers immobilized me for a few seconds. Interesting._ "So I guess it's that important, right?" he asks, raising an eyebrow.




"Captain Coordination.  Yeah, what was I think of with Valkyrie, that's a much better name," Anika says with a laugh.  "And, no, I'm not overreacting.  It's about time you got what you deserved."

"Well, it depends.  It could be something, it could be nothing.  I had a dream last night.  Only it wasn't really a dream, at least it isn't like any dream I've ever had.  Maybe I should wait for the others to show up, first," she says, sitting back down in her chair.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly & Mark*
> 
> “No, Tommy would not do that, and I think you shouldn’t imply that he would. Tommy is a good friend of myself, and Mark, I mean in a way he is like my father,” she frowns.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2003)

*Karen*

Claire smiles, “I am so happy for you!”

She watches as Karen answers her message, a young boy’s face pops up, “Rise and shine Karen,” the boy known as Tommy, “I got some fun planned today, okay well not me but the faculty, but since I put together the software, and this time there is no bugs, it is sure to work!”

Claire looks at Karen, “What is he talking about?”

Tommy continues, “Get dressed and meet at the Gym at 1:00, alright, dress for a workout, Jun Min will be the one in charge, see you there!”

*Ryan & Anika*

Yoshi sighs, “Well from the way your girlfriend mauled you there I figure one of two things happened, either your cosmic power got her all hot and bothered, fat chance of that, or you made Legacy.  If it is the latter you’re a goon, but it is about damn time.”

“I mean I can see why others didn’t make it but you got all kinds of cool powers, I figure it must have been an oversight, but whatever, right?  Well now that you’re Legacy I guess you’re somewhat cool in my book,” he shrugged.

“A dream huh,” Yoshi replies out loud, “I can’t wait to hear this, _Valkyrie_,” he adds with a shake of his head.

*Mark & Kelly*

Star nods, “Bye Mark, talk to you later, good luck with your meeting.  Bye Kelly, be safe.”

When Kelly arrives at the garage, the only person she sees is Mr. Kincaid, working on a vehicle, he does not notice Kelly as he continues to do some maintenance on the vehicles.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Since you have this meeting, and I don't know when your going to get done, I'll just go and get Charles then.  I'll see you and everyone when I get back Mark.  Bye Star, it was nice talking to you."  She told the automaton as she turned to leave, making her way to the door.




"Uh, ok. _Saved by SARAH._ Mark tried not to think about what Kelly might decide on as a favor. "Well I better get going. I'll take to you later, Star." Mark makes as graceful an exit as possible. To make up a few seconds of lost time, he experiments with a few quick speed bursts on the way, but abandons the project after narrowly missing going right through a wall when the hallway turned.

Mark arrives to find Yoshi, Ryan, and Anika already present. _Ryan's here. What happened? Do they really think he hired that guy?_ Mark looked a bit apprehensively at his glowing friend and wondered what Anika looked so happy about. _Well if this is about Ryan, let's have it out._

Mark slipped past Yoshi and walked directly up to McCallister, "If this is about last night..." he began warily.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire smiles, “I am so happy for you!”
> 
> ...




Karen frowns as she watches the message, "I have no idea," she shrugs, "but I better get dressed if I want to find out." _Maybe Kal'll be there too._

She smirks, "There goes my lazy saturday afternoon," as she gets up to look for her gym clothes and gets dressed.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

"Yoshi," Anika says, exasperated, "Really, if we're going to be teammates, can we at least try to be a bit respectful?  I have enough problems with that big dufus buddy of yours, I really don't want to get into it with you, too.  You think I'm weird for what I believe, fine, let's move on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2003)

*Karen*

Claire smiles, “Well talk to you later, have fun, we can do dinner later unless you have other plans,” she winks, and leaves closing the door behind her.

A second message pops up on Karen’s screen, this one is text only, and reads, _“We are either wolves or shepherds, but which one are you?”_ there is a button the reads reply, but nothing else.

*Cassie*

As Cassie goes through her exercises, she hears someone calling her name, finally after about a minute she realizes it is Jun Min, she sighs, “Earth to Cassie, hey glad I found you hear, I was going to contact you for an impromptu training session.  Mr. McCallister’s orders and all,” she says with a smile, “just waiting on the rest of the students.”

*Mark, Ryan, & Anika*

_*OOC:* Mr. McCallister is not present at the moment, Mark_

“Hey chill babe, just teasing you, man you and Ryan are a perfect match, all touchy and crap.  Hey what is going on Mark,” he gives him a nod, “the man, the myth, and the legend,” he jokes.

Yoshi blurs to a seat, reclining, “So the question on everyone’s mind, is dude did you hit that Sakura Red, show her the speed demon, slip her the Little Mark, come on man, that girl was so into you!”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2003)

"Great. Now Yoshi thinks I'm somewhat cool, watch me slit my wrists in happiness," Ryan comments sarcastically. "I love the change in tune."

_Are Anika and I a good match? Does she even want to keep dating me? Obviously, we're friends and stuff, but..._ "So, weird dream. I assume you're thinking some kind of divine message. Can't they just send a fax?," he jokes weakly. "I guess it's time for another talk with fortune-cookie boy."

"Hey Mark, how goes it?" Ryan asks as the he speeds into the office. "I'm on the team, by the way," he remarks offhandedly. "And Yoshi, I think that question is only on your mind." _What a lout. Everyone knows Mark wouldn't take advantage of some stupid popstar like that. I could make a joke about Yoshi being faster than a speeding bullet, but that would put me on his level. _

"What does Cassandra see in you?" Ryan asks, confused.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire smiles, “Well talk to you later, have fun, we can do dinner later unless you have other plans,” she winks, and leaves closing the door behind her.
> 
> A second message pops up on Karen’s screen, this one is text only, and reads, _“We are either wolves or shepherds, but which one are you?”_ there is a button the reads reply, but nothing else.




"I'll see you then, I'll send a message if my plans change," Karen says as Claire leaves.

_Huh, what's that? Bishop! Are they spying on me too now?_ She sits down to type a reply:



> Hello William, Bishop or whatever you're real name is,
> 
> As I have told you on my flight here, I am a shepherd and I will do everything I can to help and protect innocents.
> 
> ...




She clicks send and leaves for the gym, looking a bit worried but she tries to hide it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2003)

*Ryan, Mark, & Anika*

Yoshi grins, “Dude, Cassie and I are just fine, you saw her new boat right?  We have been through some cool stuff, and I wouldn’t trade her for the world, more then I can say for some folks.”

Yoshi pauses, “What you jealous, Ryan?  Anika not doing it for you?”

The door opens and Billy walks in, “Morning guys,” he looks a little worried, and takes a seat, but masks it with a smile, “Looks like I missed all the excitement last night.  The school finally let me off the restriction, glad you are back on your feet Mark, I promise you, we will get that guy… hey Ryan what are you doing here?”

*Karen*

Karen arrives at the Gym to find Jun Min talking with Cassie, although there is no sign of Kal, anywhere.  Stretching on the far side of the mat, is the youth known as Shao-Lin, pumping out steady pushups is Jimmy Li.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2003)

"Merely curious, Yoshi. Still though, you have to be worrying. I just made it on the team. Currently, Legacy is composed of members of Class 5, or Team 1, or whatever, with a few losers like you added on for backup. Cassandra will make it on the team soon. What then?" _Let's see if my guesses are right about Yoshi._

"Oh, and for your benefit, don't insult Anika again. I won't help you when she puts you in the hospital."

_Oh look, my second favorite person just entered. Now I just need Tommy and Jimmy and we have the whole group. Maybe they should form a band._

"Hello, Billy," Ryan replies curtly. "I'm here to serve you guys coffee, what do you think? I'm on the team. Nice to see you too."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen arrives at the Gym to find Jun Min talking with Cassie, although there is no sign of Kal, anywhere.  Stretching on the far side of the mat, is the youth known as Shao-Lin, pumping out steady pushups is Jimmy Li.




_Bummer, no Kal._ Karen enters, looking slightly disappointed but very curious, "Hi all. Uhm... Miss Kim, what's going on? Tommy wasn't very specific..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2003)

When Kelly enters the garage, she looks about for anyone capable of driving her to the air port to pick up Charles. "Hi, is anyone in here?" she calls out before seeing Mr. Kincaid. "Oh, there you are, hi Mr. Kincaid, can I ask you for a big favor? Someone is coming in from outside the country to help investigate the Attack on Mark, the assassin, and who was behind the attempt, and well, I don't excatly have a license so I was wondering if you would drive me to pick him up?" she asks the older man sweetly, trying to charm him into taking her.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark, Ryan, & Anika*
> 
> _*OOC:* Mr. McCallister is not present at the moment, Mark_




OOC: Whoops. 



> "Hey Mark, how goes it?" Ryan asks as the he speeds into the office. "I'm on the team, by the way," he remarks offhandedly.




"About time," Mark smiles. "Now when you beat the crap out of me in training, I can tell you to heal me," he smirked.



> Yoshi blurs to a seat, reclining, “So the question on everyone’s mind, is dude did you hit that Sakura Red, show her the speed demon, slip her the Little Mark, come on man, that girl was so into you!”




"I wasn't into her, coked out or not," he answers. "Besides you know I've only got eyes for you, Yoshi." Mark bats his eyelashes and rolls his eyes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> As Cassie goes through her exercises, she hears someone calling her name, finally after about a minute she realizes it is Jun Min, she sighs, “Earth to Cassie, hey glad I found you hear, I was going to contact you for an impromptu training session. Mr. McCallister’s orders and all,” she says with a smile, “just waiting on the rest of the students.”



Cassie drops from the rafters with cat like grace and picks up a towel. "What is they need me fore Jun Mi? I htought that only the 'real' teams trained together on weekends?" she asks as she wipes her face off and starts trying to dry off her hair.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2003)

Duplicate Post, boy I miss the delete message option.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2003)

"Umm, okay."  Charlotte looks confused a little, and then slowly begins to type a reply...'Sure thing, be right down in a moment'

She looks over the the bottles of water with roses in them, _They're still fresh._  She thinks as she takes a wiff of them.  She brushes her teeth and then puts on a black t-shirt and some jeans before attempting to straighten with a comb.  After a few minutes, some tangles remain, but she just shrugs.

"Don't get to used to this",  She says to herself in the mirror, "Or you might just be assimilated into the popular kids."  She takes a moment to contemplate what that would be like, and a slight shiver runs up her spine as she shudders at the thought.

Being sure to get her money card, she tidies up a bit before heading out the door to meet the rest.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 7, 2003)

"Uh, divine message, yeah..." Anika says to Ryan, smiling.  _"I think I know now why I like this guy..."_

"I'm sorry, Yoshi, I'm still tired from last night's fiasco."  She smirks at Yoshi's comment.  _"You like jokes?"_ she thinks and jumps out of her chair and onto his lap.  "Who's jealous?  You've got clueless girl when you could have me..." she says, running her finger teasingly down the side of his face, though she can't help but eventually break out into a laugh before getting up and sitting back down in her chair.

"Hey, Mark.  Hey, Billy.  Ready to do some Legacy-ing?" she says with a grin.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2003)

*Charlotte*

Just as Charlotte is going out the door, she gets another voice message, from Tommy, “Hey slow down spider-girl, Jun Min needs to see you in the gym like ASAP, hopefully you didn’t have any big plans!”

*Karen and Cassie*

“This is purely for you students, I would like to call it Jun Min Basic Training once everyone is here, then we can get started!  This should be fun, really, at least I hope so, but we shall see,” she replies sweetly to both girls.

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

Yoshi grins, “Love you too Mark,” he blows him a kiss before turning to Ryan, “Dude if Cassie made the team, then that would rock!  I don’t care what team or class you are in, just pay me.  Besides if you want to get serious Cassie has been one of the best things to come along for awhile.”

Yoshi smiles at Anika, “Your cute babe, but a little to strange for me, Ryan I think is just your speed.”

Billy furrows his brow, “Hey congratulations Ryan, that is good news, welcome to the team!  This is great man, it does not get much better then that!”  Billy turns to Anika, “Of course I am, been ready for this since I got here.”

Bjoba enters the room quietly and takes a seat, giving a curt nod to the rest of the students.  He takes a seat but stays silent, not trying to get involved in the scene. 

*Kelly*

Mr. Kincaid rolls out from underneath the truck, “Damn, you students with no licenses kill me.  Let me get cleaned up, and then I can take you down there.  Wait here,” he goes to a basin and washes his face, removing his coveralls, and cleaning his hands.  He walks back over with the jeans and t-shirt he had on underneath.

“You said the airport right?” as he gets behind the wheel of the truck.  Opening the door for Kelly.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 7, 2003)

> "Hey, Mark.  Hey, Billy.  Ready to do some Legacy-ing?" she says with a grin.



[/QUOTE]

"Depends what they want us for," Mark shrugs. "But I did my yearly allowance for getting beat up by big elites already. Think if they want me to do it again I can ask for more money?" Mark asks jokingly as he finds himself a seat.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi smiles at Anika, “Your cute babe, but a little to strange for me, Ryan I think is just your speed.”




"No kidding, from what Sarah told me, you move pretty fast, figuratively and literally," Anika responds, dotting it with a raspberry.

She looks around.  "John's not here yet.  I bet he's with Sarah again.  Damn, the more I think of that, the more I want to stick that Chaos kid's head in a thresher," she says, furling her brow.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> Mr. Kincaid rolls out from underneath the truck, “Damn, you students with no licenses kill me. Let me get cleaned up, and then I can take you down there. Wait here,” he goes to a basin and washes his face, removing his coveralls, and cleaning his hands. He walks back over with the jeans and t-shirt he had on underneath.
> 
> “You said the airport right?” as he gets behind the wheel of the truck. Opening the door for Kelly.



"Thank you." Kelly says, floating herself up and into the seat, not feeling like expending the effort to climb in. "Yea, the air port. We have to pick up my old bodyguard, he is going to be investigating whats going on. Thanks again for doing this, I just turned 16 2 months ago, and since I've always had a driver, and then there was that thing with Pantheon, so I've been too busy, you really are a life saver." she says, smiling at him brightly.

"I might have been able to fly there and carry him back with Telekinesis, but I don't know the way, and I'm not sure I could actually do it, so getting stranded seemed like a bad idea." She buckles the seat belt and starts to hum one of her songs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> “This is purely for you students, I would like to call it Jun Min Basic Training once everyone is here, then we can get started! This should be fun, really, at least I hope so, but we shall see,” she replies sweetly to both girls.



Cassie looks over a Karen with a curious look on her face. "I might be niave but suddenly the hair on the back of my head is tingling... this doesn't sound like it will be entirely as casual or 'fun' as you say.. but team coordination is a skill I lack so, it will most likely be for the best."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 7, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks over a Karen with a curious look on her face. "I might be niave but suddenly the hair on the back of my head is tingling... this doesn't sound like it will be entirely as casual or 'fun' as you say.. but team coordination is a skill I lack so, it will most likely be for the best."




Karen shares Cassie's look and shrugs. "What did Tommy mean by: there should be no bugs this time? What happened last time?" she asks looking a little worried.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2003)

"Yeah, however much you want to hurt Chaos, I'm sure the moment he opens his mouth we'll all feel really sorry for him again." _I can't believe that I believed the little brat. Sadly, I have a feeling I'll believe him again when he hits me with that mind-control effect of his._

"So, what exactly do we do here, other than sit around and talk? You have to remember, I'm new at this." _I hope this doesn't take long. I have a busy day, talking to Kal and Aris, talking to Jimmy, calling my family, training, seeing Charles after Her Majesty picks him up at the airport, blah, blah, blah. Maybe we'll get to fight someone._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2003)

*Karen & Cassie*

“Of don’t worry Cassie, it will be fun, not so much team tactics as it is survival, I figure with all the crazy stuff going on, that will be a good skill for the future!  Oh and the bugs Tommy was referring to is the Black Room that will be the second stop on today’s little journey.  But it should be okay, this time, I hope,” she adds with a mischievous smile.

*Kelly*

“Okay,” he says noncommittally, “not a big deal this is my job when I am not doing security so think nothing of it,” as he turns the radio on to some sports news and listens to the outcome of recent football matches.

The ride over the airport is not long, although it isn’t all that much for conversation, as Mr. Kincaid listens to the updates, speaking to the radio when he is upset but not much to Kelly.  

He pulls up into the loading area, “I will wait here, so we don’t get towed,” he replies as he goes back to listening.

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

“Yeah Sarah is a good girl,” he says fondly, “nothing like a natural red head to get the blood flowing if you know what I mean,” Yoshi grins.  He turns to Mark, “Hey I hear you there pal, no more getting the beat down it may be bad for your health, Ryan can’t be everywhere right?”

Billy nods, “I have to agree that Chaos was a convincing little brat, but he has been helpful this far right?”

Yoshi shrugs, “You have an interesting definition of helpful then because Sarah is still in a coma…”

Billy sighs, “Just saying, we don’t really know what side he is on.  But I would like to think he is helpful.”

Yoshi turns back to Ryan, “Dude your guess is as good as ours this is the first time we really had any kind of planning, all teaching, tactics training, PR, blah, blah, blah.”

John walks in, his clothes the same from last night.  He glances around takes a seat, “Sorry I am late.  Just had to check on Sarah, one last time.”  He takes a seat and says nothing else, looking quite ragged, with bags under his eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2003)

Kelly slides out of the van and enters the terminal, double checking that she does indeed have the account number and the typed up contract in her bag.  She looks at the arriving flights board, and heads off to the gate where Charles will be arriving, doing her best to avoid being noticed, by wearing a pair of sunglasses to cover her golden glowing eyes.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 7, 2003)

"Hi, John.  Don't take this the wrong way, but you look horrible," Anika says before realizing he wasn't in the mood for jokes.  _"Poor guy, he's taking this Sarah thing pretty hard.  I didn't think they even knew each other that well.  I guess that's what happens when you can read each others' minds..."_ she thinks, frowning.  "Hey, Sarah has a strong mind.  Trust me, I've felt it.  If anyone can battle back from this, she can." she adds, smiling.

"So that just leaves the two doddling lovebirds and Professor M, himself.  You know, I hope James and Kiyana can focus on the task at hand rather than each other," she says with a grin and a roll of her eyes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> “This is purely for you students, I would like to call it Jun Min Basic Training once everyone is here, then we can get started! This should be fun, really, at least I hope so, but we shall see,” she replies sweetly to both girls.



"Is this something you wish to try out with us as test subjects or something that the school wishes to try out? I .. well.. I'm curious as to what sort of routine this will be?" smiles.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2003)

"Chaos isn't helpful. We'll just use him, and he'll try to use us." _That sounded awfully cold-blooded. I think right now Chaos is doing a better job using us than vice-versa though. _

"So, Yoshi, you think this is legit? That we're going to be doing something real, not just training?" _What a day to join the team._ Ryan looks up when John enters, staring at him. "John, you really need to get some sleep. Trust me." Ryan sighs. _Another thing to take care of today. I think I'm getting swamped._


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mudaba Adin Institute*
> _July 12th, 2014 1140 local time_
> *James*
> James wakes up, with the light filtering over his bed, and he realizes he isn’t alone, laying next to him is Kiyana.  He finally remembers that she had slipped in late in the night because she was worried and scared with everything happening.  And had fallen asleep in his arms, although nothing major happened.  But it was a pleasant sight nonetheless.  She was still sleeping softly, her blonde hair spilling over the pillow, and she wore a long chemise.  She felt warm against James, which probably brought many other problems…




_Sen Udo-Mal here, sorry for the REALLY long delay once again... evil cookies... anyway hope this works for longer then a day... also going to be a bit back in time as this is a VERY important moment for James _

James smiles and stares are Kiyana for as long as she remains asleep... to afraid to ruin the moment. His mind is of course racing and his heart rate is up, but for the most part he is really amazed at how very luck he is...


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 7, 2003)

When James hears SAHAR's voice he jumps about 2ft into the air *YIKES! Kiyana... we got to go, big meeting and all that stuff... man we are superheroes now. Wow you look great by the way and... well thanks for staying with me last night and all... it was great...*" Jame then throws on some cloths and says "*I'd better teleport us to Mr. McCallister’s office... but oh first lets stop by your room and maybe get you some extra cloths or something... not that you don't look wonderful or anything...*"

James teleports Kiyana and himself to Kiyana's room and then he waits outside for her to get dressed. Then taking her hand again he teleports them to just outside Mr. McCallister's front door and they poop in "*Hey all... sorry we sort of forgot to set our alarm clocks this morning... cause we were swimming ...and stuff last night... really late and well we were tired... yea really tired... YAWN... hmm so what's up?*"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2003)

Charlotte rolls her eyes, _Spider-girl?_ "As a matter of fact, I did, would you mind catching Arafina and telling her I'll be a little late?  Thanks."  She says in a slightly agitated tone.

_What could Jun Min possibly want with me?_  Charlotte ponders as she heads down to the gym.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2003)

Green Karl said:
			
		

> James teleports Kiyana and himself to Kiyana's room and then he waits outside for her to get dressed. Then taking her hand again he teleports them to just outside Mr. McCallister's front door and they poop in "*Hey all... sorry we sort of forgot to set our alarm clocks this morning... cause we were swimming ...and stuff last night... really late and well we were tired... yea really tired... YAWN... hmm so what's up?*"




"No one knows yet," Mark says.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "No one knows yet," Mark says.




"Well, me and Ryan kind of know," Anika says, adding with a smirk, "While I don't know exactly what we're doing, it should hopefully end with your fist in your would-be-assassin's face, Mark."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2003)

*Kelly*

Kelly waits outside the security checkpoint, and spots Charles walking through the terminal, he gives her a nod, and makes sure that the account info is good, before grabbing his duffel bag.  He walks towards the door, “Well Princess, this job seems simple enough but if there is fighting involved we will have to negotiate pay, and it goes up if we are talking about tackling elites.”

Mr. Kincaid gets out of the truck, and he stares at Charles, "What the hell are you doing back here?” he says with a glare.

“Trying to save your worthless ass, David,” he replies with a sneer.

Mr. Kincaid shakes his head, “With you back in town things are only going to get worse,” he laughs, “I wasn’t even aware you were doing work for Kelly, last I saw you we were in the Amazon hunting down cartels.  Been a long time, buddy,” they shake hands.

“Too bad I was out here a week ago, now I am glad I did,” Charles tosses his bag in the back replying, “That was good honest work, until we got caught in that crossfire.”

“That was your fault by the way,” as Mr. Kincaid got behind the wheel, “if I recall I had to drag your carcass from the scene.”

“Hey but who saved your ass during the ops in Iran?” Charles replied.

Mr. Kincaid laughed and pulled out onto the road, “Fine, so we can call it even then.”

*Charlotte*

Tommy grins, “No problem, see you at the gym in a bit!”

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

John just sighs not really responding, trying to concentrate, and not lose focus, “My head hurts,” he murmurs.

Yoshi nods, “Dude we are going to be doing some hardcore stuff I bet, moving all over the globe, hunting down the assassin, the Pantheon terrorists, kicking ass taking names!”

Billy raises a brow, “I think we need to stick to finding out who did this to Mark and why, and bring them to justice.”  He turns to James, “Hey James, welcome to the party, you too Kiyana.”

Kiyana cracks a smile, “Hey everyone,” she says sweetly her hand still entwined with James.  She smiles to Ryan, “Morning Ryan, are you here to help too?”

Yoshi sighs, “before he snaps your head off, Ryan is one of us now, he is also Legacy.”

“Oh, congratulations,” she says sweetly.

The door opens and Mr. McCallister returns, “Welcome glad everyone could make it,” he takes a seat, “Ryan is on Legacy now.  Congratulations are in order but we can hold that till later.  Time for the business at hand, last night Mark was attacked by an unknown assailant, who left a card to try and implicate Ryan as the suspect.  I should note that we are not 100% sure on that point but it fits the most likely course of action.”

He pauses before continuing, “With much though I have decided to activate the Legacy team, and charge you with finding out who did this to Mark, who hired the assassin, and bring those individuals to justice.  Mark you are the team leader, my part in this is done, you will have the resources of the UNJE to back you within reason.  But this is now your show,” he leans back waiting for the questions to fly.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2003)

Kelly puts on a hurt expression when Charles checks the account, "What, you don't trust me? You've just like been my bodygaurd for like ever.  I think you know me best of anyone, of course you can trust me."  Kelly says cheerfully before giving him a hug.  "It is really good to see you again."  She simply nods when he tells her that if there is fighting a renegotiation would be requried.

"The guy who attacked Mark was an Elite, so if there is fighting, it will probably be against an elite, but all I want is information, so hopefully it wont be too dangerous.  Once we have the info, well, I'll go from there, but that'll be it, for you anyway.  If you need more than the $500,000 in the account for that, just let me know ok?" the popstar says brightly.  She slows as they approach the Truck and she sees Mr.Kincaid getting out.  She watches the exchange between the two old mercenaries wide eyed, just never having actually thought about what Charles had done when he wasn't guarding her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly puts on a hurt expression when Charles checks the account, "What, you don't trust me? You've just like been my bodygaurd for like ever.  I think you know me best of anyone, of course you can trust me."  Kelly says cheerfully before giving him a hug.  "It is really good to see you again."  She simply nods when he tells her that if there is fighting a renegotiation would be requried.
> 
> "The guy who attacked Mark was an Elite, so if there is fighting, it will probably be against an elite, but all I want is information, so hopefully it wont be too dangerous.  Once we have the info, well, I'll go from there, but that'll be it, for you anyway.  If you need more than the $500,000 in the account for that, just let me know ok?" the popstar says brightly.  She slows as they approach the Truck and she sees Mr.Kincaid getting out.  She watches the exchange between the two old mercenaries wide eyed, just never having actually thought about what Charles had done when he wasn't guarding her.



 Charles listens, “Of course I trust you princess, but business is business, and old habits die hard.  I make it a point to let you know up front what I need, and what I will and will not do.  I am not Justice Elite or American Freedom, pay me and then we talk shop.”

Mr. Kincaid, just shrugs, “Still haven’t changed, still working freelance I take it?”

“Always, the money is good, and I love to travel,” Charles replied.  He turned to Kelly, “Information huh?  I just need to know who I am looking for, and then I can go from there, I may have to call in a few favors, but I will take the hit for that, consider it a freebie, princess.”

“Your getting soft Charles, a freebie,” he laughs, “but seriously it is good to have you out here, Kelly and the Legacy guys are in good hands.  You ever worked with Bryant McCallister?”

“Raptor right, dude, we kind of crossed paths a few times,” he said with a hard look, “it wasn’t fun, but business was business.”

Mr. Kincaid nodded, “I hear you, he is in charge of the team, as their consultant.”

Charles smirks, “I knew that much, tried to steer clear of him, we are not exactly friends.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2003)

"Well, if you need more money than that, then you need it, and you'll get it.  Hopefully Mark or Star can give you a good enough descrition of the guy for you to go off of.  I mean, Stars a Robot, aren't Robots suppoused to like be able to remember anything and everything?" Kelly asks with a shrug.  She brings her knees to her chest and locks her arms around them, resting her chin on her right knee.

_I hope Mr. McCallister and everyone appreciate all of this, maybe with last night it'll bbe enough to make them actually give me a chance, I mean, I know a lot of them think I'm spoiled and everything._ She thinks to herself, waiting for the ride to end and Charles to start doing his magic.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2003)

*Kelly*

“What do you mean Star is a robot,” Mr. Kincaid says to Kelly with a curious tone, “your not talking an AI, kind of android, thing are you?”

Charles checks his holster, and then looks to Kelly, “Crack job on the security there, David.  Got a rogue AI system right under the radar.”

David furrows his brow, “Not if I have anything to do with it, that is like way illegal if it is what I think it is.  How in the hell did we miss a fully functioning robot here on campus,” he groans, as he swerves onto the road leading to the Institute.

Charles closes his eyes, “The authorities are always the last to know isn’t that the way?”

David pulls the car to a stop in the large garage, “Shut up Charles, you’re not helping; time to nip this in the bud.  Better tell Mr. McCallister and alert Dr. Hudabo this could be really bad press, at a time when the UNJE is trying to dodge bad publicity.”

Charles gets out and grabs his bag, “Well princess, lets get to work.” 

David gets out, “Kelly who else knows that Star is a robot?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2003)

"Okay, it doesn't seem like there's much we can do to find Mr. Assassin. I mean, routine investigation is kind of the job of the police, and they have a lot more people than we do. Kelly's getting Charles, maybe he'll be able to find some leads, but until then..." Ryan looks around, at his teammate's faces. _I guess I have to trust someone._

"Whoever set me up, it had to be an inside job. I mean, no one else would have known. And I know what we're all thinking, but it's not Rei. He wasn't that smart, and he barely had a penny to his name."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2003)

"What, you didn't know? I thought everyone knew, she's posing as a student, trying to learn how to be a human, its so cute, really.  Don't be mad at her because I told you, please?  She hasn't done anything wrng, in fact, she was the one who saved Marks life, so don't get all judgemental, I mean, I think making a female android that can do everything a real girl can is creepy, but its not her fault she was made, she is just trying to act like a human, or learn to do it."  Kelly explains passionately, trying to charm Kincaid into leaving Star alone.  "Can't you like just tell Tommy not to make anymore?  He said he made her to be his bodyguard since he didn't have any real powers to protect him from people."

"Only a few people know she's an android, but a lot of people know she's a student, so please don't do anything to her.  I think only Me, and Tommy, and like Mark and Anika, and some of the others on Legacy know about it, I mean, Mark took her out to the dance and everything.  Can't you just like keep it a secret, please?" she asks the security man hopefully.  She sighs when Charles tells her its time to get to work, and she leads him into the institute.  "SARAH, where is Star?"  she asks the computer system, and then follows its directions to take Charles to her.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Whoever set me up, it had to be an inside job. I mean, no one else would have known. And I know what we're all thinking, but it's not Rei. He wasn't that smart, and he barely had a penny to his name."




"Sure. Who on the outside would know what was going on when Legacy was chosen?" Mark agrees. He pauses for a long moment. _And Tommy got video of the guy who took me out that might help, but McCallister doesn't know Star's a robot and it's not my job to tell him. I'll just have to get it to Kelly for her guy to look at._

"So we still have a lot of students and staff to choose from, though. Maybe the note wasn't a deliberate framing of Ryan. Maybe there's someone who didn't make Legacy and thought they deserved it who would have the money to get the hitman and trying to get us to think Ryan was behind it was just a bonus?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2003)

*Kelly*

Mr. Kincaid sighs, “It sounds noble it really does, but it is illegal, that is the bottom line.  I wish there was another way, but I have to at least consult Dr. Hudabo, maybe he will find a better solution.  I hate to do it to, because she is such a good student, and never causes any trouble, and seems like a sweet… girl.”

He turns and leaves, obviously looking upset, and seemingly upset that he has to do what he has to do, but seems to understand Kelly’s argument.  SARAH replies to Kelly, and leads her and Charles to Star’s location.

Star is seated in her room, reading a book, well several books on her bed, neatly stacked in two piles.  She places the book down and stands as you two enter, “Hello Kelly, welcome Charles, I have heard much about you,” she hands him a data chip, “this has all the information I gained from my encounter with the assassin, that is what you are here for right?”

Charles raises a brow, “Smart girl, and Tommy has taste,” he says appreciatively.

“Thank you,” Star replies.

Charles pops in the chip into his PDA and watches the footage, and grimaces, “Damn that is one massive beating.  But I know this guy, he works for the Brass Orchid Triad as an enforcer, his twin brother is an elite as well.  He goes by the name of Honor, and his brother is Strength.  The Brass Orchid routinely uses elites for all kinds of things, execution among them.  Someone is throwing around some cash, these services don’t come cheap.”

Star nods, “The Brass Orchid have a small foothold, here in town, from what I have gleaned from a cursory scan of Tommy’s databanks.  Perhaps that should be a start?”

Charles nodded, “Maybe, it isn’t like they are going to talk to just anyone, but maybe they may talk to someone on the inside.  That kid, you were talking to last time I was here, Kelly, that Chinese guy, if I heard right his name was Jimmy Li.  And if it is the Li I am thinking of, then we may need to talk to him.”

Star smiles, “You are very knowledgeable Charles, Jimmy Li is the son of Chan Xing Li, Biotech Corp. CEO, and also linked to the Brass Orchid Triad leadership by significant blood ties.  It is indeed a small world yes?”

Charles nods, “Sometimes too small.  Any chance I can talk to Mark?” he says to Kelly.

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

Yoshi nods, “An inside job suggests a spy, right?  So are we talking a faculty member or student, or should we just suspect everyone, even the rest of the Legacy team?  I mean who here wants to see Ryan dead?” he raises his hand, and then laughs, “Just kidding, seriously, how do you want to go about trying to see who did this?”

Billy groans, “Thanks Yoshi,” he turns back to the rest of the students, “Maybe we can split up, and put some of our powers to use tracking down this assassin after we get in contact with Kelly’s bodyguard.  I just get the feeling we can get more done then the baseline authorities.”

Kiyana looks shocked, “You think someone here at the Institute did this!  Oh no…” she looks to James for reassurance, “who would do that?”

Yoshi sighs, “That is what we are trying to find out, keep up Kiyana.”

“Oh… sorry,” she says somewhat hurt.

John says nothing, and Bjoba just folds his arms.

*The Gym*

Charlotte approaches the rest of the students around Jun Min as she smiles sweetly, “Okay well this looks like everyone for now, I wanted to start small with mostly new students but since Cassie has had some experience in this area, I figured I could include her too.  Today we get to over basic self-defense, elite style.  How many of you have ever faced an elite opponent in combat either real or spar?” she asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Sure. Who on the outside would know what was going on when Legacy was chosen?" Mark agrees. He pauses for a long moment. _And Tommy got video of the guy who took me out that might help, but McCallister doesn't know Star's a robot and it's not my job to tell him. I'll just have to get it to Kelly for her guy to look at._
> 
> "So we still have a lot of students and staff to choose from, though. Maybe the note wasn't a deliberate framing of Ryan. Maybe there's someone who didn't make Legacy and thought they deserved it who would have the money to get the hitman and trying to get us to think Ryan was behind it was just a bonus?"



 Yoshi nods, "Rich kids with too much money pissed at not making Legacy.  That could be a start, maybe Kelly set Ryan up" he jokes, "I am still wondering why even leave a note isn't that cliche, supervillainy stuff?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2003)

Kelly watched wide-eyed, she hadn't seen any portion of the attack, or even heard it described, she winced at the blows raining down on Mark.  She looks quite thoughtful when Jimmy's name comes up, _maybe he was like Jealous or something of Mark, maybe he wanted to be in charge or something, I wonder, no, he probably didn't, I mean, I don't know him really well at all, but I think he would want to do something like that in person, _she thinks dismissively.

"Yea, sure, I bet Mark and everyone would love to talk to you. SARAH, do you know where Mark is?  Hey, Star, do you know any actual locations on buildings that they own, or their hangouts or anything like that?  I'm sure it would be helpful to know where they are for when Legacy goes in to put a stop to their assassination attempts."  Kelly asks of the robot girl.  "Maybe you can come with us, and we can all talk to Mark, and the rest of Legacy at once, if they are still in that meeting."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2003)

"Very funny Yoshi," Ryan comments and rolls his eyes. "Look, Billy, what can our powers do? I mean, if you want to start beating confessions out of people, great, we're good at that. But our powers generally fall into two categories: movement based ones, like Mark's super speed or Jame's teleportation, and beatdown ones, like super strength and force fields. None of those is really going to come in handy for investigation. We're eighteen years old. The police have years of experience tracking people down, contacts, resources, you get the idea. We got none of that."

"And going by Mark's theory, I mean, that's pretty unlikely. Who here has that kind of money other than Kelly Mitchell?" _Maybe I should go for my first impression on all things. I seem to right a lot. Except for that dance thing. And I was kind of right about that. I blame Shao-Lin._

"Okay, I'm not trying to start a witch hunt here. Feel free to suggest any name who you think might have done it. This is just a theory, but it could be Tommy. He has tons of money, and enough smarts to know how to make it untraceable. With his talent, he might be angry at not making Legacy. And he witnessed the argument Mark and I had at the mall, and we all know he's not a fan of me. And that cliche supervillainly stuff would be what Tommy adores. He's a real nerd, worships Justice Elite, etc. Maybe he wants to be a supervillain like in the comics or something."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Charlotte approaches the rest of the students around Jun Min as she smiles sweetly, “Okay well this looks like everyone for now, I wanted to start small with mostly new students but since Cassie has had some experience in this area, I figured I could include her too.  Today we get to over basic self-defense, elite style.  How many of you have ever faced an elite opponent in combat either real or spar?” she asks.




Karen shakes her head, "I've never fought with an Elite before."
She looks a bit alarmed, _Oh no, self-defense, what if I go all sharp again? What if I hurt someone? Or worse... _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 8, 2003)

"I have been in fight with Elites," Cassie says, "Both in sparring and real combat, though I confess my performance has been subpar." nods to Jun Min calmly. "I am willing to practice, improvement will always be welcome."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2003)

"Almost, but not quite."  Charlotte said, still slightly ticked off she glances over to Cassie, remembering the last time she was in the gym with her.

_Brown-noser._  She thinks.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2003)

Anika gets a bit of a worried look on her face.  "Do we really need to play the blame game?" she says, responding to some of the ideas.  "That's not really fair to the people whose names we're throwing around.  Especially since all we know is it must be someone at the school, so that includes all of us, too.  Well, except Ryan, of course.

"I'm not saying we shouldn't try to find out who's doing this, but maybe we should try and get more facts before we start pointing fingers.  Because, personally, I don't think it was Kelly or Tommy, and I have no idea who it might be."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 9, 2003)

"It's not Tommy. He doesn't like you Ryan, but he likes me and I don't think he's crazy enough to send an assassin after me to show affection, especially since running our simulations he knows what I can do and could probably figure out I couldn't take his hired gun on my own. So unless we can find some good reason why he'd really want to kill me I think he's off our list."

"And while we're at it, Kelly's paying I don't know how much money to her old bodyguard to have him check around on it and she has to know if we find the assassin we're going to trace him back to whoever hired him. Why would she be cooperating and putting so much money up if it's her?"

"I think we have three issues here. Someone wants to blame Ryan. I think that's more to cover their own tracks, though. If they really wanted Ryan out of the picture I wouldn't have gotten the visit of a lifetime last night. So that's not the big thing. Then we have someone that wants me dead. Then there's someone who wants the leader of Legacy dead. Is it about me or is it about Legacy?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

Ryan thinks for a moment or two, mulling over what was said by Anika and Mark. "Well, logically, it could be any of us, including me. However, I think it would be best if we ruled out everyone in this room, for convenience's sake. Anika, we're not pointing fingers; we're considering suspects. The police do it all the time on Law and Order."

"Is it possible that someone didn't want Mark killed? I mean, you were there Mark. Are you one-hundred percent certain that Mr. Assassin was going to kill you? I mean, obviously he was no welcoming committee, but maybe he was only supposed to make you think that he was out for blood."

"Anyway, how did Mr. Assassin know where your limousine would be? It's not like he could have planned the route beforehand of the limo. He wouldn't even have known where you guys were going unless he got a very urgent phone call from the spy. Star probably has some kind of tracking device, since she likes high-tech gadgets and is friends with Tommy and stuff, so maybe that's how Tommy could have known where you were going." _I wish Mr. McCallister would leave so we could talk about Star's nature freely._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2003)

"But if we're talking about a spy," Anika adds, "then it is someone that's after Ryan.  Unless it's a different spy, or not a spy at all that sent the assassin after you, Mark.  Someone's been trying to capture Ryan, and this might not be related to that, but it's sure a coinsidance that Ryan seems to be the one that's being framed.  I think the person or people that wanted Ryan captured also sent assassin, it just makes sense."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 9, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Is it possible that someone didn't want Mark killed? I mean, you were there Mark. Are you one-hundred percent certain that Mr. Assassin was going to kill you? I mean, obviously he was no welcoming committee, but maybe he was only supposed to make you think that he was out for blood."




"I don't think he was joking when he tried to stake my heart with my ribs," Mark says. "I mean ok maybe but he's a damn good actor or he didn't care if he finished me anyway. He wasn't in it for personal stake, though. He said someone paid him for the job."



> "Anyway, how did Mr. Assassin know where your limousine would be? It's not like he could have planned the route beforehand of the limo. He wouldn't even have known where you guys were going unless he got a very urgent phone call from the spy. Star probably has some kind of tracking device, since she likes high-tech gadgets and is friends with Tommy and stuff, so maybe that's how Tommy could have known where you were going." _I wish Mr. McCallister would leave so we could talk about Star's nature freely._




"Well that's true," Mark agreed. "Star and I didn't tell anyone we were going and he was ready to let Sakura go, so it's not like he was after her and just got me for bonus pay or something. If he just knew the schedule for the night, he would have ended up at the lake. His goons took shots at Sakura too, so I think we can rule her out as the on that let him know.

Mark paused for a long moment in thought, "So it's down to whoever could have found out in the five or ten minutes between Sakura inviting me and Star to her party and us getting stopped. I guess it could have been Sakura's driver and he got shot so he couldn't give up who's behind it. But somebody could have overheard at the dance too."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2003)

*The Gym*

Jun Min listens, “Well that is great, some of you have and some have not, okay, well Cassie why don’t you start with your experience and what you learned from your encounter?  Charlotte you too, once she is done, and then we can move to the first phase of training,” she replies sweetly.

“Great I made it,” a Japanese man says wearing casual clothes, as an occasional sparkle of energy races over his frame.  The elite known as Kensei folds his arms, “Bryant said that there would be some more training going on.”

Jun Min nods, “Well it may not be all that exciting, actually, at least until we get to the Black Room portion.”

*Kelly*

Star nods, “I will accompany you.  As to your other question, Kelly, there are a few establishments downtown that would suffice as hangouts, if you wanted to call them that.  I will ask Tommy when I see him,” she says with a practiced smile.

Charles replies, “Sounds good,” he says thinking.

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

Yoshi grumbles, “Why is my head starting to hurt at all this conjecture, why can’t the bad guys just be bad, so we can kick their ass.  Making me do all this work is almost not worth it.”

Billy sighs, “Well what do we do then, just wait for Kelly’s bodyguard and hope he has some kind of a clue?”

At that moment, Mr. McCallister’s phone rings.  He picks it up and says, “Dr. Hudabo… yes sir, right now?  Alright be right there,” he says with a sigh.  “Excuse me, continue on, and get a plan of action.  Mark your in charge, you’re the leader after all, you don’t need to wait on me to get the ball rolling, just keep me informed, I should be back shortly though.”

Mr. McCallister exits.  

Yoshi blinks, “Whoa, I wonder what that is all about?  So what is the _plan_ Mark?”

John just mentions aloud, leaning back in his chair exhausted, “Dr. Hudabo knows about Star.  That is why Mr. McCallister left, I picked up his thoughts, this could be bad for Star.”

Billy sighs, “Damn, you sure?”

Yoshi blinks, “Dude, no way man, what do you think they will do?”

John shrugs, “I don’t know?”

At that moment, Kelly, Charles, and Star walk in the door.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi grumbles, “Why is my head starting to hurt at all this conjecture, why can’t the bad guys just be bad, so we can kick their ass.  Making me do all this work is almost not worth it.”




"You don't want to meet bad guys that are just all bad all the way down," Mark says half-hauntedly.



> Yoshi blinks, “Whoa, I wonder what that is all about?  So what is the _plan_ Mark?”
> 
> John just mentions aloud, leaning back in his chair exhausted, “Dr. Hudabo knows about Star.  That is why Mr. McCallister left, I picked up his thoughts, this could be bad for Star.”
> 
> ...




"Talk about timing," Mark sighs and stands, walking over to Star. "Uh Star, we've got bad news. John says the teachers just found out about you. If there's anything you and Tommy need to do, I wouldn't wait too long on it."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2003)

Kelly smiles at catching everyone still in the meeting, "Hey everyone, I hope we didn't interrupt the secret decoder-ring portion of your meeting, but I figured you wouldn't mind a liittle information to go off of." the popstar says grinning happily at the fact that she, or more correctly, Charles had already built up some information, and was therefore making her useful to Legacy.

"Everyone, this is Charles, Charles, this is Mark, Anika, Yoshi, Billy, John, Kiyana, Zero, and you already know Ryan.  This is pretty much, Legacy."  she says by way of ntroduction, although she looks at Ryan curiously, wondering why he is present at the meeting.  She shrugs and takes a seat, "So like, Spill what you and Star were already able to tell me." she instructs Charles pleasantly.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Jun Min listens, “Well that is great, some of you have and some have not, okay, well Cassie why don’t you start with your experience and what you learned from your encounter?  Charlotte you too, once she is done, and then we can move to the first phase of training,” she replies sweetly.
> 
> ...




Karen finds herself a place to sit on the floor as she listens to the others.

_Who is that man? Didn't Ben have a poster of him in his room? He was Ben's favorite JE. But what's his name again? ... Wait, I think it started with a K, Ke-Ken..._"Kensei!" she suddenly shouts. When she sees everyone looking at her, a deep blush appears on her cheeks and she quickly apoligizes, feeling very self-conscious, "I-I'm sorry. I didn't mean to ...uhm... yell like that." _Oh rats, great first impression you're making, Karen, first with Kelly, now him._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2003)

*The Gym*

Kensei smiles and crouches down next to Karen, “My friends call me, Kanaka, so you can call me that.  I am glad to be recognized, most of the time.  Some of the time, or something, anyways nice to meet you…” he says trying to draw out her name.

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

Star nods to Mark, “I was afraid this would happen eventually…” she sighs, “Tommy is not very good at keeping secrets obviously.  Kelly’s bodyguard has all the pertinent information…” she sighs.

She leans forward and gives Mark a kiss on the lips, “Thanks Mark, thanks everyone, I have to go now,” she blushes, “I always wanted to do that.  I just hope I can find Tommy in time,” she turns with a wave, and walks quickly down the hall.

Charles furrows his brow, glances to Kelly, but shrugs and lays out everything he has learned to Legacy.  He finishes with playing the footage on his PDA through a wireless connection on the monitor.  He folds his arms, “I hope that gives us a start.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

Ryan watches Star leave. "That sucks, she was okay. I wonder how they figured it out, that, you know."

"Okay, so Jimmy's dad has connections with the Brass Orchid Triad. I heard they're pretty tough, from the news and all. Didn't JEB get their butts kicked, again, by them? So who's up for a talk with Jimmy? That seems like the first place to start looking, right?"

_Uh oh. Anika and Jimmy together, especially if we're trying to get him to help us...it won't be pretty. Maybe we can split up._

"Uh...Anika and James, why don't you guys talk to Tommy?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Kensei smiles and crouches down next to Karen, “My friends call me, Kanaka, so you can call me that.  I am glad to be recognized, most of the time.  Some of the time, or something, anyways nice to meet you…” he says trying to draw out her name.




"Uhm...yes, nice to, uhm, meet you too, Kanaka. My name is Karen, my brother Ben is a really big fan of you ... I think ... I recognized you from one of his posters," she says still blushing, "Maybe you could like sign an autograph for him ... after the training I mean."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2003)

"Come with if you want, but knowing who to ask isn't as important as knowing what to ask." she says nodding to Charles, "Besides, telepath boy can like tell if people are lying right? Well, then he should be in on any questioning to pick any bits that are turned loose by a question but not said." Kelly says smugly, pleased that she had thought of.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2003)

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

John looks at Kelly, “Telepath boy?  My name is John, and I didn’t ask for this gift,” he rubs his head, “Ryan, to answer your question, it was Kelly.  Not sure on the specifics, but somehow Mr. Kincaid found out from her.  Maybe I can help with Tommy, I don’t feel like talking to Jimmy right at the moment.”

Yoshi whistles, “Score one for John, damn that kind of sucks.”

Billy groans, “Calm down John, I don’t think she meant it in a bad way.”

John says nothing, leaning back closing his eyes, but still listening.

*The Gym*

Kanaka smiles, “Sure an autograph would be fine Karen, so how long have you been a  student here?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2003)

Cassie nods and gives quick, but fairly clear appraisal of her performance in battle. She seems to have spent a lot of time thinking over the conflicts in question as she has every error and action she took thought out, plotted and tells them blow for blow what happened as she recalls.


(IE.. she's very hard on her mistakes in an analytical way)


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

Ryan growled with the way Kelly was treating his friend. "Look, weather girl, why the heck did you tell Mr. Kincaid that Star was a robot?! Do the the words 'secret identity' mean anything to you?" _What a moron! If I cared more about Star, I would probably we really, really angry._

"So, Mark, you, me, and Billy want to talk to Jimmy or what?" Ryan asks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

Double Post. I seem to have this problem a lot.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2003)

"I'm sorry John, I didn't mean to be rude or anything, I just don't trust people that can play around in my mind, I already had 1 person... well if you read my mind enough to know what happened with Kincaid, you'd have to have be able to tell the rest of it, so you know why.  I was told what he did really made me open to people like you, so it shouldn't be hard to find everything you want, so keep looking in there." she says bitterly, thinking about what happened with her and Neuro, and flashing on what had actually happened with Mr. Kincaid, how she had thought he had already known or she wouldn't have said anything, on how sorry she was.  Kelly let out a sgh, and sagged back into her chair.

"I thought he already knew, I mean, well, I knew she was trying to pass and be more Human, but I thought all the staff actually knew, I wouldn't have said anything if I thought they didn't."  she said softly.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Kanaka smiles, “Sure an autograph would be fine Karen, so how long have you been a  student here?”




"Thanks Ben'd love that." she replies smiling, "Only for a week or so, but I really like it here." she says turning to listen to Cassie, her expression changing to one of shock as she tells what happened at the preserve.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 9, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I thought he already knew, I mean, well, I knew she was trying to pass and be more Human, but I thought all the staff actually knew, I wouldn't have said anything if I thought they didn't."  she said softly.




_Yeah. Whatever._

"Ok. Let's go talk to Jimmy."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 10, 2003)

Anika's eyes grow wide when James says Star has been found out.  She listens with a worried expression as Star disappointedly tells everyone she's going to see Tommy.

When Ryan suggests that she and James should go talk to Tommy, Anika nods and looks to Mark to verify that that's alright, even though she's already out of her chair and on her way out.  Without waiting for James, she runs after Star.  "Star, wait, I'll come with you," she says.  Once she catches up she worriedly asks, "What's going to happen?  Can Tommy fix this?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2003)

Ryan sighs, watching Anika run after Star. _Things aren't going all right at all. I thought this would make everything much better, making Legacy, but it's all the same, yet different._

"Kelly," he says softly, not taking his eyes from the hallway, "Star is very, very illegal. Tommy's probably in much more trouble for making her than if they found a bag of cocaine in his room." _With luck, we can turn that to our advantage._

Ryan looks away, tapping Mark's shoulder. "Hey, Mark, fearless leader. What's our game plan? James, John, and Anika talk with Tommy, me, you, and Billy ask Jimmy some questions, and maybe Yoshi, Zero, and Kiyana ask around, talk to some of Rei's friends or something. This is your job, remember? You get more than just a fatter paycheck," he kids gently.


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 10, 2003)

James stares at Yoshi rather harshly, thinking _Man this guy is a big a jerk as Jimmy..._ and then listens to the rest of the theories going around as to who is the spy and who can be trusted. He also thinks _Who the heck is this Kelly girl? She sure seems to think she is on the team...man Ryan sures likes to be in charge... why didn't leadership go to Billy anyway? Not that Mark can't do the job..._ Finally, after watching Anika run off he says "*Hmm I always thought Tommy like Mark more then me... I mean he would want to talk with his friends more freely and all. Did any of us really know Rie? I don't think I even said hi to the guy more then once...*" 

James hold Kiyana's hand tightly and smiles at her to make her feel better, and whisphers to her (when no one is looking) "*You look great babe*"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 11, 2003)

Mark sighs again when Ryan taps him and irritably shrugs off Ryan's comments.



			
				Green Karl said:
			
		

> James stares at Yoshi rather harshly, thinking _Man this guy is a big a jerk as Jimmy..._ and then listens to the rest of the theories going around as to who is the spy and who can be trusted. He also thinks _Who the heck is this Kelly girl? She sure seems to think she is on the team...man Ryan sures likes to be in charge... why didn't leadership go to Billy anyway? Not that Mark can't do the job..._ Finally, after watching Anika run off he says "*Hmm I always thought Tommy like Mark more then me... I mean he would want to talk with his friends more freely and all. Did any of us really know Rie? I don't think I even said hi to the guy more then once...*"




"You're right, and it keeps me from having to talk to Jimmy too. You guys go talk to him, especially you, Yoshi. He knows you better than he knows us. I'll go after Tommy and Star while you do that. We can start asking around after we get some leads if Jimmy has anything to say."

Mark heads hastily off after the others that went after Tommy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 11, 2003)

*The Gym*

Kanaka smiled, “No problem,” he stands up, “this is a good place for young elites, I visited the one in Barcelona, and I believe the stage is set for a Institute in Seoul.  A good place to learn about your powers in a safe environment, and learn how to use them responsibly.”

Jun Min listened to Cassie, and spoke after she was finished, “Well don’t be sop hard on yourself, we are not here top make you killing machines, I just want you to know how to defend yourself if need be, and be able to handle yourself if things get tough…”

Kanaka replied, “Hopefully those days come, but with all things considered,” he sighs.

*Anika and Mark*

Star turns with a smile, “There is not much Tommy can do now, he is in big trouble, he doctored official records, and built an android.  Most likely the event will be hushed up but the offending evidence will have to disappear.  I suppose I would be shut down, permanently.  Although I do not want to, it is the only right thing to do right?”

She questions Anika before the rest of the team catches up with her.

* Mr. McCallister’s Office*

Yoshi nods, “Got it, fearless leader,” he says out loud, “Zero and Kiyana can handle the rest of the stuff, lets roll Ryan.  Knowing Jimmy he is working out in the Gym, not like he would do anything else,” he says in a blur moving towards the Gym.

Kiyana smiles to James, “Thanks,” she blushes, placing a hand on his shoulder before following Zero out the door to look around and question Rei’s friends.  John on the other hand stands, and walks out after Anika, not saying anything to Kelly.

Charles glances to Ryan, “Lets go talk to Jimmy, you coming princess?” he says to Kelly.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star turns with a smile, “There is not much Tommy can do now, he is in big trouble, he doctored official records, and built an android.  Most likely the event will be hushed up but the offending evidence will have to disappear.  I suppose I would be shut down, permanently.  Although I do not want to, it is the only right thing to do right?”
> 
> She questions Anika before the rest of the team catches up with her.




Anika frowns.  "No, I don't see anything 'right' about that,"  she says, trying to keep the tears from welling up in her eyes.  "I didn't think much of you either before I found out that your more than just some robot.  Obviously the rest of the students that know about you didn't think of you as something illegal, either...well, some idiot must have tipped the instuctors off, I don't know.* The point is...I think you and Tommy need to leave, fast,"  she says, sniffling as Mark runs up to them.

_*OOC: just noting that though my post was a bit late, Anika did leave before Kelly was pointed out_


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2003)

Kelly nods, angry at herself for letting slip that Star was a robot.  "Sure, I'll be along shortly, I'm going to work out since I'm not welcome here.  Just do whatever it is you are going to do, and give me the info you get.  No, just pass on everything you get straight to Mark and Mr. McCallister,forget that clause in your contract." she says sadly, her hopes of being invaluable enough to Legacy, that the Legacy members themselves would want to add her were dashed.  They seemed like they might all want to add her as a punching bag, verbal or otherwise.

She gets up and leaves the office, changing her top for a sports bra that wouldn't be ruined by a work out. She entered the gym and went straight for a punching bag on which to work out her anger at herelf, at John, at Legacy for having something she wanted for herself, and also at the panel for not having already selected her.  She kept up a hail of punches and kicks on the poor mishapen bag until her hands started to ache, while not the best style, she did satisfy her anger, leaving her panting.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2003)

"Well that sucks," Ryan comments as Kelly storms out. "I actually feel kind of bad for her. Nice to see you again though Charles." _I wonder if I should ask him if wants to go into a sparring match. It's been a while since I've been in a real fight, and I might be getting kind of rusty. Kelly was bragging how tough he was, and I'm looking to try out some of my new moves._

"So what else do you know about these Strength and Honor guys, Charles?" Ryan asks as he, Billy, and Charles walk towards the gym.


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 12, 2003)

James sighs and follows Ryan, Billy and Charles... _god I ready do not want to talk with Jimmy... but then he is not that bad a guy, he did come through us all at the "dino park" and he has pretty cool powers... and why does there have to be a spy? Maybe someone with ESP or something is looking in on us? Man this super hero stuff is not as fun as I hoped, but I got to get over that kid comic book stuff and grow up if I want to be on Legacy. And I'm glad Ryan is on the team, even if he complains a lot... glowing all the and not getting to enjoy food much suck, but be in a bad mood also. What's up with that Kelly girl though? She's a good singer and all but I don't get her? Rich people are just funny that way... man I sure how now that Kiyana's rich she don't act that way, or me eitehr for that matter..._

When James gets the chance (when Charles is not talking with Ryan or Billy about stuff) he will ask Charles "*So of way to you call Kelly 'Princess' and stuff? You work for her dad or something don't you? She seems kinds of... well I don't know... mean at times when she doesn't get her way...*"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 12, 2003)

"Eh, I perfer actions over words, if you don't mind, I'd just like to actually prove what I'm able to do instead of reaccounting what might turn out to be a bit of a..._biased_ story."  Charlotte says in an honest tone filled with hidden venom directed at Cassie, then recovers with a slight smile to everyone else.

_I'll show her not to mess with me._  She thinks as she cracks her knuckles slightly.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 12, 2003)

Karen nods to Kaneka, "And where people don't look at you all funny and stuff."

_Things seem to get tough around here a lot,_ Karen thinks, not at all comfortable with that notion.

She listens to Charlotte when it's her turn to talk, thinking, _What's that all about, she seems so tense?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Kanaka smiled, “No problem,” he stands up, “this is a good place for young elites, I visited the one in Barcelona, and I believe the stage is set for a Institute in Seoul. A good place to learn about your powers in a safe environment, and learn how to use them responsibly.”
> 
> ...



"I meant to point that my role hasn't been too effiencent in the past. Due to bad luck or unsound thinking, I have wound up wounded and unable to conctribute to the fight in one way or another. I think perhaps that was why I wasn't selected for the Legacy." shrugs. "Not that I really mind now, I am looking over my options now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2003)

*The Gym*

Just as Cassie finishes, she feels a blur go right by her, and someone goosing her.  When she turns there is no one, but she sees Yoshi standing on the other side of the gym talking to Jimmy Li, in an animated kind of way.

Jun Min shakes her head, “Well from what it looks like, Charlotte you seem pretty ready to go,” she turns, and shouts, “Shao-Lin,” and turns back to Charlotte, “we are going to start with a simple spar, Shao-Lin is one of our second year students, lets see what you can do.  Don’t try and kill each other, just have fun, and experiment.”

Shao-Lin approaches the mat, and bows to Charlotte, “Many greetings the wind brings me knowledge of you, and the webs you spin dare not keep the wind from your secrets.  Shall we?” he gestures to the mat.

Kanaka just smirked, “Now this should be interesting.”

*James and Ryan*

Charles replies to James, “Oh princess, she is just used to getting things her way, having lots of money and fame can do that.  Now she isn’t the biggest fish anymore, and I am sure it pisses her off.  Give her time she isn’t a bad apple, just a spoiled one,” he adds.

Billy nods, “She does not seem that bad to me, she tries really hard I guess.”

Charles just smirked knowingly, “You have no idea.  Anyways about Strength and Honor, we are talking Charlie class elites here.  Honor is a martial artist trained in several forms of unarmed combat, and his elite mutations only make him more dangerous.  While Strength is a mountain of a man, virtually indestructible, what I hear about him, I really don’t want to cross paths.  Things will only get worse if some of their other elites on their payroll are in town.  The Brass Orchid has money to burn, and they have several enforcers and specialists on their bankroll.”

Billy shrugs, “We can take them.”

“the JEB had the same thought, and they got their ass kicked by the Brass Orchid.  Don’t be too much in a hurry to die,” Charles finishes.

*Anika and Mark*

Star paused seemingly struck by Anika’s words, “I don’t know where we could go?  I don’t think Tommy wants to leave here, he really likes it here.  I don’t what we can do though, the law is very strict, if I stay activated, then…”

John arrives just after Mark does, “Well where is Tommy?” he says softly.

“Tommy should be in the gym with Jun Min, there was a training session planned for today, I guess he would be there, or with Dr. Hudabo?” she said questioningly.  Star wipes a tear from Anika’s face, “Tommy will know what to do, but I don’t want to be deactivated, I like the experiences I have had.  If you see Tommy before I do, tell him thank you,” she hugs Anika.

She smiles weakly for a moment, “I hope we meet again, Anika, you were my first and truest friend,” she turned to Mark, “and you were my first date,  and I want to thank you both very much.”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star paused seemingly struck by Anika’s words, “I don’t know where we could go?  I don’t think Tommy wants to leave here, he really likes it here.  I don’t what we can do though, the law is very strict, if I stay activated, then…”




"Well, in this case, the law blows," Anika says angrily.  "You're a sentient being, you have rights, you haven't done anything wrong, this isn't fair.  You do what you have to do, okay?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> John arrives just after Mark does, “Well where is Tommy?” he says softly.
> 
> “Tommy should be in the gym with Jun Min, there was a training session planned for today, I guess he would be there, or with Dr. Hudabo?” she said questioningly.  Star wipes a tear from Anika’s face, “Tommy will know what to do, but I don’t want to be deactivated, I like the experiences I have had.  If you see Tommy before I do, tell him thank you,” she hugs Anika.
> 
> She smiles weakly for a moment, “I hope we meet again, Anika, you were my first and truest friend,” she turned to Mark, “and you were my first date,  and I want to thank you both very much.”




Anika hugs Star.  "I wish it didn't have to go like this.  Darn straight we'll meet again.  Take care, okay?" she says sadly, still sniffling.

She turns to Mark.  "You should check the gym, see if he's there.  If not, maybe come back here and we'll go to Dr. Hudabo's office together.  There's not much we can do at at that point, but maybe what we have to say can help,"  she says, completely forgetting about the spy business.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2003)

Kelly turns to face Jun Min and the others as they get ready to begin sparring, but she doesn't stop beating up the punching bag.  Thunder and lightning can be heard coming from outside, in a sudden storm that seemed to come up out of nowhere.  After a few minutes of beating the bag, her anger abated as did the storm, leaving her calmer and resigned to helping the others out, even if it didn't get her on the team.

She decides to watch the sparring, and moves to stand over by Jun Min.  "Is this like power training or somethng?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2003)

Ryan laughs. "No offense, but the fact that the JEB got their asses kicked doesn't say much. They always get beaten into a bloody pulp, it's like their job, to make the regular JE look good. We've taken down enemies where JEB lost."

Ryan shrugs, trying to sound nonchalant. "I think I might be able to take out Honor one on one, if my information is correct. He's just like a Roundhouse clone, right?" _With luck, John or Anika could try and nail Strength with something nasty that bypasses his physical defenses while others distract him._

When the group enters the gym, Ryan glances at the sparring match. "Heh. Fortune cookie boy against goth girl. I wonder what her powers are."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 12, 2003)

_Limited to the mat...that's not good, that means I can't use the walls to my advantage..._  Charlotte thinks as she steps on the mat, _And I he knows what I can do...I'm not that lucky_.

She mantains her distance and glares at the boy, as if trying to predict what he's going to do.  Her guard appears to be down for the most part, but she seems ready still, "Show me what you've got."

(OOC-Total defense-She's using her acrobatics to get a +6 bonus to AC which is where the description comes from, Dodge on Shao Lin for a total of 29 AC.  Edit-Is the mat adjacent to one or more walls by chance?)


----------



## Aenion (Oct 12, 2003)

Karen sits up as Shao-Lin and Charlotte get on the mat, curious to see what's going to happen.


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 12, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> When the group enters the gym, Ryan glances at the sparring match. "Heh. Fortune cookie boy against goth girl. I wonder what her powers are."




James nods his head and smiles a bit "*Anyone know what her powers are anyway? I don't get the whole goth thing... wasn't it like over 10 years ago? Boy we had a lot of new girls going lately... the only one I have ever talked with is Kelly and she's got weather control or something. What about the others? Been to busy I guess to really meet any of them. Hey I thought Yoshi was going to ask around about Rei, what's he doing talking with Jimmy?*"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Just as Cassie finishes, she feels a blur go right by her, and someone goosing her. When she turns there is no one, but she sees Yoshi standing on the other side of the gym talking to Jimmy Li, in an animated kind of way.
> 
> ...



Cassie frowns at the goose, and turns to scan the area, her eyes coming to rest on the 'innocent' Yoshi and frowns. The as Jun Min starts to speak, turns back to pay attention to Shoa-lin and Charlotte's match with interest, her senses on the alert for another 'goose' attack.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Mark*
> She smiles weakly for a moment, “I hope we meet again, Anika, you were my first and truest friend,” she turned to Mark, “and you were my first date,  and I want to thank you both very much.”




Not knowing what to say, Mark stays quiet and awkward.



> She turns to Mark. "You should check the gym, see if he's there. If not, maybe come back here and we'll go to Dr. Hudabo's office together. There's not much we can do at at that point, but maybe what we have to say can help," she says, completely forgetting about the spy business.




"Yeah. I'll do that." Mark darts off for Tommy, not wasting any time getting to the gym.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2003)

*The Gym*

_*Initiative:* Charlotte 16 and 16 Shao-Lin, but with Charlotte acting first she does her action, going into defense._

Shao-Lin simply smiles, and begins a flowing kata standing about 20 feet from Charlotte.  His form fades from sight as he finishes, turning himself completely invisible.

_First round finished, he turns himself Invisible, and also goes on the defensive, but is now, unseen.  The ceiling is about forty feet up, and the nearest wall, stands about eighty feet on the right side, the mat itself is about 100 feet across in a perfect square._

Yoshi says a few more words, and glances seeing the rest of the boys and just points towards them before becoming a blur once more and standing next to Cassie.  He wraps an arm around her shoulder, “So babe you going to show these new students a thing or three?  Oh man guess what Legacy just got our first big mission, and it is pretty slick too, tell you about it later, I promise…” he says waiting for a response.

Mark bursts into the Gym as well, and even with a cursory scan can see that Tommy is not present, but see the others, Jimmy, and several students crowding around the mat.

Jun Min glances to Kelly, “There you are!  I had Tommy message you, and here I thought we had missed you, Miss Mitchell, I know you are busy, so I won’t press the issue.  This isn’t _power_ training, just a basic course of self-defense and training.  Jun Min Basic Training!”

Charles chuckles at Ryan’s statement, “I have to agree they get their ass handed to them on many different occasions.  Hey there is that kid, Jimmy, you guys talk to him, and I will listen.  You know him better then I do.”

Billy smiles, “Hey is that Kensei!” he points.

*In the Hall*

Star replies to Anika, “Maybe I could go with you, if it is about me, I should be present to defend myself, or is that a bad idea?”

John shrugs, “It sounds good to me.”

Star smiles weakly, “Thanks, what do you think Anika?”

*Dr. Hudabo’s Office*

Tommy sat in the chair, lounging back on the plush black leather.  He adjusted his hat, and cracked a wry smile.  His feet kicking slight as he waited for Dr. Hudabo to speak, furrowing his brow in consternation.  

Mr. McCallister finally broke the silence, “I don’t think this is a time to be, smiling, Mr. McKain.”

“I think so, I mean honestly, you met Star, is she really dangerous?  Not in the slightest, not anymore so then Jimmy, Ryan, or any of the other students here on campus.  Relatively, she is most likely weaker then they are, so what if she has artificial intellect?  Do you really think she is dangerous?”

“That isn’t the point,” Mr. McCallister replied.

“Of course not, you forget I am a world-class genius, I know it isn’t.  This is an issue of control plain and simple, or maybe various projects within the UN have been scrubbed, that pursue the feasibility and exploitation of AI tech.  Of course that would be illegal, but under the UNSAC the UN has purview over such ventures, to pave the way for future integration into modern society,” he replied.

Dr Hudabo continued to furrow his brow, as he spoke, “Mr. McCallister, thank you for your assistance please excuse us, I can handle this from here.”  Although his first instinct was to say no, the instructor adjusted his glasses and walked outside closing the door behind him.

Tommy smirked, “Did I touch a sore subject, Dr. Hudabo?”

Dr. Hudabo spoke calmly, “Mr. McKain I am surprised at your ability to build an advanced AI machine so quickly, and then deploy it with little regard to secrecy to the point that I have to wonder, if you did not intend for this after all?”

“Ulterior motives are the lifeblood of scientific advancement.  Star frankly has rights, she isn’t just a machine, and she is an individual.  The UN already gave rights to elites, declaring them the equal of anyone else in the world, Star is not an anomaly, but an eventuality, one that the UN will not be able to control,” he added with a grin.

“You do know you can, and most likely will go to jail, right Mr. McKain?” Dr. Hudabo added.

“I don’t think so, the UN does not want the bad press.  How bad would that look that Star has been operating for nearly a month on the grounds of a UN controlled Institution.  They would hang you out to dry, but there is an alternative.  Allow Star to _live_, and I can license her technology to the UN, under the caveat, that the UNSAC makes an allowance for my AI technology.  It works, and unlike Star certain directives can be hard-coded.  You could replace the hard-suits with fully developed machines, and save baseline lives,” Tommy finished with a serious look.

“And why should I listen to you,” Dr. Hudabo added.

“Dr. Hudabo, your intellect is killing me.  Do I have to spell it out for you, sure some one might take me seriously, but I need real clout.  I can work you into the scheme at a slim thirty percent of the royalties, you would never have to work again; I assure you.  You have seen Star, never before has an AI been as lifelike or sophisticated, she has an infinite propensity to learn, and her algorithms are malleable, she can rebuild, and reshape her code on the fly.  SARAH in relation is like comparing her to an abacus.  She gives the illusion of life, but that is about it.  Star is both alive and disposable.  Where cold logic resides, it can also give way to innovation, and chance.  You are a scientist at heart, I am sure you can see the new avenues of research we can open,” Tommy finished.

Dr. Hudabo leaned back, “I still don’t see-”

“No Return,” Tommy replied back simply with a mirthful smile.

Dr. Hudabo furrowed his brow again, “Your not giving credence to such an obvious urban legend, are you?”

“Don’t play coy with me Dr. Hudabo, what do you think would happen if it got out, who do you think they would blame.  You really should do a better job at keeping it a secret, it is almost like you wanted me to find out.  But I digress, the UN is going to need an extensive task force, if it were be brought to light.  Star is actually built to about 26% of her battle effectiveness, I would need UNSAC clearance to get to where I want to be.  I could have a working prototype in two months without UN intervention.  But I want it to be a McKain Tech venture.  Where your projects are at now, they are about five to six years behind where I was before I built Star.  I just need UNSAC clearance,” Tommy finished.

Dr. Hudabo nodded, “I will need to make some calls,” he says just before the Legacy students arrive.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2003)

"Wow, fortune cookie boy can turn invisible!" Ryan exclaims in astonishment. "How the heck are you supposed to be able to fight that? I mean, you can't hit what you can't see, right? Unless you use like a grenade or something." _No more stalling Ryan, time to talk to Jimmy._

As the group walks towards Jimmy, Ryan feels a growing surge of panic. _Gee, all of us coming towards him like some kind of inquisition squad. He won't react well to this._ "Hey, Jimmy. What's up. I know what this looks like, but it isn't a witch hunt, we're all just supposed to be investigating Mark's attack and we're bored."

"Uh, Charles here," Ryan says, gesturing towards the older man, "is a consultant, and he recognized Mark's attacker as an Elite punk called Honor who works for the Brass Orchid. We know that your dad has connections to them, and we're asking for your help here. Any idea where we can find this loser?"

_Simple, honest and direct, no tricks or games, right to the point. I like this style._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star replies to Anika, “Maybe I could go with you, if it is about me, I should be present to defend myself, or is that a bad idea?”
> 
> John shrugs, “It sounds good to me.”
> 
> Star smiles weakly, “Thanks, what do you think Anika?”




Anika smiles, "Yeah, well I was hoping you'd say that.  You kinda sounded like you didn't want to.  Let's head to Dr. Hudabo's office, Mark can let us know if he's in the gym and we can change course."

As they make their way to the office, Anika knocks on the door.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2003)

"Sure, I'm up for it, apparently, I'm not as busy as I thought, or rather hoped I would be."  Kelly says, sighing.  "Are there like any limit or anything? as far as what you can do, I mean, Lightning bolts only come with 1 setting, major ouch, although I am positive that I coul make them weaker, like they're tasers, hey, that would be pretty cool actually.  I wonder if I could do what the Genocide guy did, maybe if I... oh, I think I know what I am going to do.  I'm ready to go when they're done, or now even."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2003)

*Kelly*

Jun Min smiled, “Lightning bolts are fine, Kelly but relax for a moment, and you’re just a little too excited, although I like that.  That is a good start, you will have fun, I promise!”

*Anika*

Star smiled, “Well let’s go,” John follows as well, trying to straighten out his shirt, and not look so disheveled.  He sighs though seeing it is futile, “Maybe I should have fixed myself up first,” he says outloud.

The Students reach the door of Dr. Hudabo’s office.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> _*Initiative:* Charlotte 16 and 16 Shao-Lin, but with Charlotte acting first she does her action, going into defense._
> 
> ...



Cassie jumps at Yoshi's touch but doesn't look away from the matt. "Behave, I'm trying to watch the fight." her eyes sweeping back and forth over the matt, trying to spot indications of where the invivible martial artist is by seeing where the matt shows someone walking. -He never did that in our boughts-


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2003)

"I guess I'm kind of excited, I haven't really fought an Elite before, wellI fought Paragon, but that was when someone else was inside my mind telling it what to do, so that doesn't count, and I really wasn't trying to fight Rei, just protect the people in the club that were getting hurt by the fight.  So I have never done it, its a new experience, sort of." she says, hoping to show herself off and further convince the mysterious panel that she is worthy of Legacy.  She takes the time while she is waiting for her turn to raise her shields of air.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 13, 2003)

"Where did he go?" Karen asks suprised, looking around to see where Shao-Lin went. _Wow, what's going on? It's so busy in here. Are they all here for the training?_ she thinks as she looks behind her. Not allowing herself to be distracted for too long she turns back to see what Charlotte will do.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> Mark bursts into the Gym as well, and even with a cursory scan can see that Tommy is not present, but see the others, Jimmy, and several students crowding around the mat.




Mark turns around and heads for Dr. Hudabo's office as planned.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 14, 2003)

_He won't escape me..._  Charlotte thinks as she feels the area around her, her extraordinary senses filling in what her eyes can't see.

"Huh, where'd he go?"  Charlotte says, looking confused.  She turns back and forth for a moment, beginning to grow frustrated.

_The plays the thing, come on, take it._  She thinks.

(OOC-Using Blindsight and Blindfight, Charlotte will ready her action to attack Shao-Lin as soon as he gets in range, still mantaining the use of her Dodge feat.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2003)

*The Gym*

_Charlotte rolls a 13 total for her readied attack, as he moves into range to attack, what is Charlotte’s Blindsight based off of anyways?  Waiting to see if a Hero Point will or will not be spent._

Yoshi blinks, “Whoa pretty slick, he can turn invisible, must be learning more about his powers or something!  So what do you say after we get this all settled, later you and me hook up, been awhile since we just hung out you know?  Without the rest of the gang…”

Jun Min nods to Kelly, “Yeah I saw that in your profile, not a great start to a career as a super heroine,” she muses, “interesting, Shao-Lin has adapted new powers, very interesting,” she tabs a note in her PDA.

Jimmy folds his arms as he listens to Ryan, “Yeah Yoshi told me, before you even ask or think about it, I didn’t order the hit on you.  I won’t ever work for the Brass Orchid, they are not my style.”

Billy listens, “Chill Jimmy, you know me, I would never think that, just help us out alright?”

Jimmy sighs, “There is a gentleman’s club downtown, Yellow Lotus Parlor.  My dad mentioned it a few times when I was at home over the summer, the big deals go on downstairs, from what I know.  You need a membership though to get in,” he adds.  He looks to Ryan, “If you want a start that would be a good place.”

*Dr. Hudabo’s Office*

Mark, Anika, Star, and John enter the office to find Tommy, and Dr. Hudabo sitting across from each other in the large Victorian styled office.  Tommy hops out of the chair and smiles at Star, “Hey Star good news, I just talked to Dr. Hudabo, we are going to work out a solution for everything, you’re not going to have to go anywhere, although I might have to.”

Star looks confused, “What do you mean?”

“Business Star, I do run a company after all, and I need to look over some affairs, easier to do on the scene then via the virtual web, as much as I enjoy that.  Besides I kind of did break the law, somewhat, but hopefully in a few days that won’t really matter,” he said with a slight smile, and then a sigh.

“So what is up did you all come down here for that?” Tommy finishes.

John wrinkles his nose, “We were actually looking for you, right Anika?”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2003)

"I suppouse it isn't, but you wouldn't joke about it if you had had someonelse in your mind controlling evrything you did, making you do things you didn't want to do." the popstar says defensively, watching the fight, _hey, what would I do if he just disappeared on me? _she wondered_,_ _well I would just fly up out of reach, and then I would bring in the fog so he can't see me, making it even, well then... I guess I would freeze the fog and trap him in it.  I think that should work here, maybe._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I suppouse it isn't, but you wouldn't joke about it if you had had someonelse in your mind controlling evrything you did, making you do things you didn't want to do." the popstar says defensively, watching the fight, _hey, what would I do if he just disappeared on me? _she wondered_,_ _well I would just fly up out of reach, and then I would bring in the fog so he can't see me, making it even, well then... I guess I would freeze the fog and trap him in it.  I think that should work here, maybe._



 Jun Min smiled, "Of course, I am aware of that as well.  But we are here to look towards the future Kelly, not dwell on your past, what you do today makes the difference, not what you have done."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min smiled, "Of course, I am aware of that as well. But we are here to look towards the future Kelly, not dwell on your past, what you do today makes the difference, not what you have done."



_Today in the literal sense, or today in the metaphorical sense, _Kelly wondered.  _If she was being literal, then this practice could be really important, maybe I can do well enough to get picked, _she thought excitedly before telling herself to calm down again. _Besides, these people are traitors to all elites, why should you care whether or not they pick you for some stupid team?  They support the registration of their own kind, they'll probablly hunt each other down,Do you want to be part of that? _the thoughts rise unbidden in Kelly's mind, from the remnants of Neuros presence.

"I guess I'm just anxious to start, who will I be sparring with Ms. Min?" she asks the older woman curiously, confident that she could beat everyone here, well maybe not Kensei or the teacher, but anyone her own age.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2003)

"I know it's not your style Jimmy," Ryan snaps. "That's why I was going to you for information, not to kick your butt. Thanks though, didn't think you'd be this helpful."

_You know, I'm really tempted to tell Mark this, pressure him to gather up the team and just go in there to beat some people down and chew some bubblegum. Still, doesn't seem very smart. Or very legal. Maybe I can get Tommy to check stuff out on the web, or try and get an invite.

You know, this whole thing would be a lot easier if I wasn't on Legacy. I wouldn't need to worry about breaking the law so much._

"Well, Jimmy, you seem to know the place, got any ideas? Right now the only thing I can think of breaking down the doors, and that's a pretty bad idea. How 'bout you, Charles?"

_On the other hand, I know that anything subtle or complicated or based on stealth will undoubtedly fail. Heh, goth girl doesn't seem too disturbed by the invsibility. Maybe she can see him or something. But I know that Shaolin's main power is being annoying, and it won't help him much here. Charlotte's going to win._

"Five bucks on goth girl against fortune cookie boy. Any takers?" he asks the rest of the group.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark, Anika, Star, and John enter the office to find Tommy, and Dr. Hudabo sitting across from each other in the large Victorian styled office.  Tommy hops out of the chair and smiles at Star, “Hey Star good news, I just talked to Dr. Hudabo, we are going to work out a solution for everything, you’re not going to have to go anywhere, although I might have to.”
> 
> Star looks confused, “What do you mean?”
> 
> ...




"Uh, yeah," Anika says, caught off guard by the news.  _"He's leaving?"_ she thinks.

"Actually, we just came to help plead your case, but I guess you've got it all under control.  Cool," she says, smiling at Star.  "I guess we can go back to our official Legacy business of finding out who wanted to take out fearless leader, here," she says casually, jerking her head at Mark, and watching Tommy's response closely.

_OOC: Anika will try to Sense Motive on Tommy on any response Tommy has to that_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC-No hero point spent.  Also, I really don't know much about spiders but I thought it would fit in a sort of sensing the changes in the air type of extra sense.  If its unappropriate, however, should I shift it to alt form only or take it away?


----------



## Samnell (Oct 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Actually, we just came to help plead your case, but I guess you've got it all under control.  Cool," she says, smiling at Star.  "I guess we can go back to our official Legacy business of finding out who wanted to take out fearless leader, here," she says casually, jerking her head at Mark, and watching Tommy's response closely




"Yeah. We wanted to make sure everything worked out ok for you and Star." Mark paused for a moment as he realized what Anika was trying. "So uh, yeah. Let's get back to figuring out who wants me dead..." _I need to make a list of things I never thought I'd be saying..._ "Maybe Ryan and Yoshi turned something up."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Yoshi blinks, “Whoa pretty slick, he can turn invisible, must be learning more about his powers or something! So what do you say after we get this all settled, later you and me hook up, been awhile since we just hung out you know? Without the rest of the gang…”




"I quess so, what do yo uwant to do? Dinner and a movie? I recall you saying something about that once or twice? Maybe some dancing in the clubs you mentioned?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 17, 2003)

*The Gym*


Charlotte lashes out with a lighting fast attack, but it seems it is all for not, as she quickly retreats from an unseen attack, staying on the defensive, against her unseen opponent.  Kensei nods appreciatively, “Somehow I think she can at least sense where the student is, that is intriguing,” he says to Karen.

_Charlotte does not use a Hero point, and Shao-Lin rolls a 26 total for his strike not enough to hit Charlotte it is now her turn._

Jimmy sighed, “I haven’t actually been inside,” he says to Ryan, “and no dice on how I would get in your idea sounds good to me, if you feel like beating everyone up, but that is your style after all.”

Billy sighs, “So we got a lead, but I don’t think the kick down the doors route is a good one, maybe a more stealthy approach is in order, if we even have that option?”

Charles watches the fight for  moment , listening, “I got my money on the invisible kid,” he says to Ryan.

Jun Min replies to Kelly, “That will be a surprise, Kelly, I was hoping Tommy would be here, but maybe he got held up.  He is so busy, working both as a student, and on-staff consultant, man I don’t know how he does it.”

Arafina and her two friends, stand at the edge of the mat, dressed in casual attire, they don’t say anything, but Arafina has a generous smile on her face.

Yoshi turns his attention to Cassie, “You guess so?  Man, I guess I better try harder to persuade you?  How about dinner and a movie, and then we can finish up with some dancing,. Although, considering our track record as an Institute, the night is bound to end in disaster, but at least we can have fun?”

*Dr. Hudabo’s Office*

Tommy nods, “Yeah I know, that is why I am leaving Star here also, she can help, she has access to all my files as far as the incident goes, and being an eye-witness knows a whole lot more then me.  Besides if you really need me, then send me a message and I will get back to you as soon as possible, I am always connected,” he smirks.

“Well,” Star seems slightly confused but nods, “will you be back soon?”

“In no time, I hope, investors, board meetings, the whole nine yards really, the not so glamorous parts of being in charge of stuff.  But don’t worry about it, Star I will be back soon,” Tommy replies before turning to Mark, “I think with Legacy on the case, you will figure it out in no time, I mean your like the coolest guy on the team!”

_Anika can gauge that he seems honestly concerned, but that he also has other business, which is pulling him away from helping you guys.  Hidden GM roll, so I will leave it to Anika if she wishes to reroll or not._

John rubs his head, and leans against the wall, “Ahhh my head hurts,” he gets his bearings, “I can’t read your mind, Tommy?”

“Yeah I know, one of the facets of my mutation, my mind is a tough thing to crack, even Jun Min is impressed.  You going to be okay, John?” Tommy replies.

John nods, “Yeah I am.”

Tommy sighed, “Well I got to get going, Star you be good, the rest of you guys get that guy that got Mark, and get him good!”  He turns and starts to walk towards his room.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2003)

Charlotte smirks, dodging the blow gracefully.  It looks like she did it with ease, but in truth that blow was too close for comfort.  She spots Arafina in the crowd and winks for a moment before turning back to the fight.

Crouching for a split second she flips backward, aiming a kick upwards in her elite opponent's direction before she follows through, tumbling back and kipping up quickly-her technique seems to be more composed of flair than an actual manuever.  

_He'll screw up sooner or later._  She thinks, trying to concentrate on Shao-Lin's position.

(Perform check using Acrobatics of +15 for the crowd, following up with a normal unarmed strike while fighting defensively, with a 5 ft. step back towards the wall-if it's legal, that is, I'll use a Hero Point to reroll the perform check if less than a 5 is rolled, otherwise I'll save it.  Charlotte will take a hit if Shao Lin successfully connects as well.)


----------



## Agamon (Oct 17, 2003)

"Yeah, okay, take care, Tommy," Anika says, relieved that the ordeal wasn't much of an ordeal.  She smiles at him until he turns to leave, at which point her face skews into a bit of a frown. _ "John can't read his mind, hey?  Now, that's sure convenient.  But I really don't think he had anything to do with this..." _ she thinks.

"Well, that's certainly good news," she says as they leave the office.  "I have to admit, I was having a problem with keeping your secret Star, I'm glad it isn't a secret anymore.  I wonder how Tommy pulled that off, not that it matters.  Anyways, I guess we should go see how the others are coming along."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> 
> Charlotte lashes out with a lighting fast attack, but it seems it is all for not, as she quickly retreats from an unseen attack, staying on the defensive, against her unseen opponent.  Kensei nods appreciatively, “Somehow I think she can at least sense where the student is, that is intriguing,” he says to Karen.




"Wow, that's so cool." Karen says to Kensei, still keeping her eyes on the fight. _Where did she learn how to fight like that?_ "I think I really could use this training if I see what she's doing."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “In no time, I hope, investors, board meetings, the whole nine yards really, the not so glamorous parts of being in charge of stuff.  But don’t worry about it, Star I will be back soon,” Tommy replies before turning to Mark, “I think with Legacy on the case, you will figure it out in no time, I mean your like the coolest guy on the team!”




Mark smiled just a bit at that.



> Tommy sighed, “Well I got to get going, Star you be good, the rest of you guys get that guy that got Mark, and get him good!”  He turns and starts to walk towards his room.




"No one wants him more than me," Mark agreed as Tommy left.



> "Well, that's certainly good news," she says as they leave the office. "I have to admit, I was having a problem with keeping your secret Star, I'm glad it isn't a secret anymore. I wonder how Tommy pulled that off, not that it matters. Anyways, I guess we should go see how the others are coming along."




Mark nodded, "I saw Ryan and Yoshi with Jimmy in the gym." He leads the way.

OOC: ...and it was Dr. Hudabo with the elite hired gun on the roadside.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> 
> Charlotte lashes out with a lighting fast attack, but it seems it is all for not, as she quickly retreats from an unseen attack, staying on the defensive, against her unseen opponent. Kensei nods appreciatively, “Somehow I think she can at least sense where the student is, that is intriguing,” he says to Karen.
> ...



Cassie smiles. "I thought that I was the one that was  pragmatic. A dinner and a movie sounds nice Yoshi." holds his hand, "Now, you going to watch when it comes my turn? And what time do you want me ready to go on this date?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2003)

"Nope, look at the way goth girl kicked. There wasn't a single bit of hesitation or uncertainty in her eyes. She knew exactly where Shao-Lin was coming from," Ryan replies, disputing with Charles. "We're on." _Still, what else can she do? She's fast, that's for sure._

"I'm just not sure what exactly we'll be able to accomplish by having one or two people sneak inside. What if Strength and Honor are there, kicking back, they see the stealthy guys, and just pound them flat? If we go in as a team, they'll be toast. Besides, we're eighteen years old. We're going to stick out there, unless you have some plan for wearing black in skulking in the shadows." _Is beating people my usual method? It's the only option I have usually. It's not like it's that much of a preference. Besides, Jimmy's one to talk._

"I guess we just wait for Mark." Ryan then turns his eyes back on the fight. "Go Charlotte! Hit him with everything you got!" he cheers.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 17, 2003)

As John, Mark, Star and Anika enter the gym, Anika notices the others watching the sparing match.  "Hard at work?" she says with a smirk to Ryan.  Lowering her voice so that only those standing near her can hear, she says, "Tommy talked Dr. Hudabo into letting Star stay.  I don't think he had anything to with the attack on Mark, but get this: John can't read his mind.  Great ability for a spy, no?  Anyway, he's leaving for a while to conduct some business or something.  That also sounds kinda suspicious, but not much we can do if he's leaving.  You guys find out anything useful?"

She turns to the fight and smiles.  "See, Ryan, you're not the only one that glows around here," she says pointing to, what looks to her like a ghostly blue glowing Shao-Lin.

_OOC: Anika's never seen anything invisble before._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 17, 2003)

*The Gym*

_Charlotte spends a hero point, first roll is a 17, the next is a 21, and the total roll is 25 for the Acrobatics check.  Shao-Lin used Rapid Strike and got a 12, and then a 13.  Charlotte rolled a 15 for her strike.._

Charlotte puts a on a display of acrobatics as she evades Shao-Lin once more, as he makes a quick punch followed by  a spinning kick as she stays on the defensive.    Charlotte’s attack easily evaded by the nimble elite, as he does not miss a step.  Arafina just smiles at Charlotte’s wink, and glances around the gym, seeing many of the other students she turns her attention to Mark lingering on him for a moment, giving him a wink before turning back to the match.

Billy watches the match, “I think she is just showing off now,” he says with a gentle smile.

Charles replies, “She is holding back or staying defensive, you can’t hit what you can’t touch, but you can’t beat what you don’t truly fight.  One can’t run forever,” he adds, “still got my money on the invisible kid.”

Jun Min grins, “Okay keep going, she seems pretty good,” she glances to Cassie, “I want you to join in, and press the attack on Charlotte see how she reacts to that.”

Yoshi grins, “You bet I am staying for this, kick her ass Cassie.”

Kensei nods to Karen, “I have to agree with you there if I had this kind of training for my abilities, when I was your age, it would make my job now a whole lot easier.”

Kal and Aris drop in next to Karen, “Whoa so this is where the party is at,” Kal says with a smile.  Aris just rolls her eyes, and gives a smile to Karen.  Kal continues, “Now this is more like it, smashing time, why is the girl fighting by herself?”

Aris rolls her eyes, “The other guy is invisible, you imbecile.  Sometimes I wonder how you actually make it through the day using only one of the two brain cells still in your head.”

Kal chuckles, “I must be getting smarter, you said two brain cells.”

Star replies to Anika, “I don’t think Tommy is the spy, he wouldn’t do that.  He really likes you guys, I don’t think, I mean you don’t think he tried to hurt Mark, that is crazy, right?”

John rubs his head, “Crazy maybe, but whatever.  Any of you heard of something called no return?  I picked it up from Dr. Hudabo, and I really don’t know what it means.  Something about a leak, and just, ouch my head hurts… he seemed worried, and elated at the same time, it was weird.”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 17, 2003)

Anika looks apologetically to Star, saying, "Sorry, Star.  Like I said, I don't think he tried to hurt Mark either.  But, well...I'm not sure it's so crazy that he might want to hurt Ryan."

Overhearing Charles and Aris, she looks back at the fight. _"Invisible?"_ she thinks, cocking an eyebrow in confusion.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> _Charlotte spends a hero point, first roll is a 17, the next is a 21, and the total roll is 25 for the Acrobatics check. Shao-Lin used Rapid Strike and got a 12, and then a 13. Charlotte rolled a 15 for her strike.._
> 
> ...



Cassie nods and waits till her back is open then leaps in to blindside her, trying to keep as on the ground as little as possible. If the attck misses her tactics it to try and keep on the other side of her from Shoa-lin.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC-Is Cassie going before or after Charlotte, so I know how to react.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2003)

"2 on 1 doesn't seem very fair to me," Kelly comments on Jun Min's directive to Cassie, aching to be able to start sparing and take part in the fight, wanting to prove herself to everyone else, to show how good she was.  She wondered if she could shield people from her lightning if she blasted an entire area at once


----------



## Samnell (Oct 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks apologetically to Star, saying, "Sorry, Star.  Like I said, I don't think he tried to hurt Mark either.  But, well...I'm not sure it's so crazy that he might want to hurt Ryan."




"I am. Tommy's not like that," Mark says adamantly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> OOC-Is Cassie going before or after Charlotte, so I know how to react.



OOC: After of course.. to maximze her ability to suprise


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 18, 2003)

Charlotte sends a roundhouse kick towards Shao Lin's way before falling back, closer to the wall.  _This kid is a bit hard to hit, I think I should change my strategy._  She thinks, before feeling another presence next to her.

Her eyes wide with surprise as she sees Cassie, "What are _you_ doing here?!" she exclaims before realizing that she's still in a fight, and puts up her defensive once again.

_Not quite the way I wanted it...but, it'l do._

(Fighting defensively, normal unarmed strike at Shao Lin and then moving back 30 ft. closer to the wall)


----------



## Aenion (Oct 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> Kensei nods to Karen, “I have to agree with you there if I had this kind of training for my abilities, when I was your age, it would make my job now a whole lot easier.”
> 
> Kal and Aris drop in next to Karen, “Whoa so this is where the party is at,” Kal says with a smile.  Aris just rolls her eyes, and gives a smile to Karen.  Kal continues, “Now this is more like it, smashing time, why is the girl fighting by herself?”
> ...




"Hey Kal, hi Aris," Karen greets with a smile, "They're teaching us self-defense, but Charlotte seems to have done this before," she says ignoring Aris' comment.
"You want to like do something tonight?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2003)

Ryan curses as Cassandra enters the fight. _Great, just great. I guess I lost that bet, since apparently all Charlotte can do is dodge._ "Come on Charlotte, don't be afraid of hurting them!" he yells, trying to encourage her. 

"I guess that's five bucks down the drain. Still," he says, turning back towards Mark, Anika, and the rest, "Jimmy told us a lot. Some really private club in town has connections to the Brass Orchid, they have these rooms where the make deals or something. Strength and Honor might be in there, or someone who knows where to find them."

"Thing is, they're not going to let us in. Any ideas how to get around that problem?" _If someone says stealth, I'm going to scream._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Charlotte sends a roundhouse kick towards Shao Lin's way before falling back, closer to the wall. _This kid is a bit hard to hit, I think I should change my strategy._ She thinks, before feeling another presence next to her.
> 
> Her eyes wide with surprise as she sees Cassie, "What are _you_ doing here?!" she exclaims before realizing that she's still in a fight, and puts up her defensive once again.
> 
> ...



Cassie drops in with her kick. "I'm just sent in as I was told. Most likely Jun MIn wanted to see how you can handle multible oppenents. (After her attack hits or misses of course GM-sama)


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I am. Tommy's not like that," Mark says adamantly.




"Yeah, I dunno, I don't really think Tommy's like that either," Anika replies sounding unsure.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I guess that's five bucks down the drain. Still," he says, turning back towards Mark, Anika, and the rest, "Jimmy told us a lot. Some really private club in town has connections to the Brass Orchid, they have these rooms where the make deals or something. Strength and Honor might be in there, or someone who knows where to find them."
> 
> "Thing is, they're not going to let us in. Any ideas how to get around that problem?" If someone says stealth, I'm going to scream.




"They won't let _us_ in, but they'd let in someone that's supposed to be there, right?" Anika replies with mischevious smile.  "Are we going to go and kick their butts, or are we just trying to find out who hired them?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "They won't let _us_ in, but they'd let in someone that's supposed to be there, right?" Anika replies with mischevious smile.  "Are we going to go and kick their butts, or are we just trying to find out who hired them?"




"Yeah, well who do we know who's supposed to be in there?" Mark looks at Jimmy and shakes his head. "Maybe a couple of us could talk our way in..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2003)

Ryan shakes his head. "Don't think so, Mark. The place is exclusive, like I said. Invitation only. Anika, I'd love to do both. We can *make* Strength and Honor talk after we beat them down. What exactly do you have in mind? Arafina's not exactly on Legacy, and she's the only one I could think of who could pull off some deception like that." Ryan sighs, running his hand through his hair.

_Although the way she said that, I'm guessing she has some spell that allows her to change shape. Handy skill, that._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 19, 2003)

"Well, I know a spell that can change my shape.  I don't usually change to human forms, more often animals, but I could do human.  And I've never tried it before but I could maybe even change others as well," Anika replies to Ryan and Mark.  "The problem is whether we can fool the poeple in the club into thinking we are who we say we are.  That would be bad if we couldn't.

"And I'm all for the 'eye for an eye' brand of justice, but we should think about how attacking members of a brotherhood of assassins in their own club might lead to more unexpected attacks on us, and they would be personal this time.  Subtlety might be the way to handle these guys best.  Maybe stake the place out and wait for this Honor guy to leave and then corner and question him, or even better, just get John to read his mind," she adds, thoughtfully.  "Attacking him would be like shooting the messenger...well, a death messenger, I guess, but he's also trained at killing people without them even knowing how they died.  Maybe not the best person to upset.  The point is, the ass we need to kick belongs to the guy that hired him."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, I know a spell that can change my shape.  I don't usually change to human forms, more often animals, but I could do human.  And I've never tried it before but I could maybe even change others as well," Anika replies to Ryan and Mark.  "The problem is whether we can fool the poeple in the club into thinking we are who we say we are.  That would be bad if we couldn't.




"You can do that? Cool. I'm in."



> "And I'm all for the 'eye for an eye' brand of justice, but we should think about how attacking members of a brotherhood of assassins in their own club might lead to more unexpected attacks on us, and they would be personal this time.  Subtlety might be the way to handle these guys best.  Maybe stake the place out and wait for this Honor guy to leave and then corner and question him, or even better, just get John to read his mind," she adds, thoughtfully.  "Attacking him would be like shooting the messenger...well, a death messenger, I guess, but he's also trained at killing people without them even knowing how they died.  Maybe not the best person to upset.  The point is, the ass we need to kick belongs to the guy that hired him."




That's what Mark was...ok no he wasn't. It made sense, though. "Yeah ok."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 20, 2003)

*The Sparring Match*

_*Initiative Order:* Charlotte 16, Cassandra 16, Shao-Lin 16_

Charlotte lashes out with a lighting fast attack, but Shao-Lin easily evades, moving like water over the pebbles of a brook, making the extreme effort seem effortless, for those that could sense or even see him at all.  Charlotte then continues to retreat towards the closest wall, moving back 30 feet.

_Charlotte rolled  a strike of 20, and misses._

Cassandra leaps into the fray, with a lightning fast attack, trying to take Charlotte off-guard.  But Charlotte is able to keep up the defense, and evade the strike as Shao-Lin presses the attack, cover the difference in a charge! Flanking Charlotte with Cassie.  The powerful blow strikes home, as lands a vicious flying kick right into her stomach…

_Charlotte misses with an 18, not sure if she wishes to reroll with a hero point.  Shao-Lin got a 32 total strike with his charge and flank.  Villain point was used.  His defense is now down by –2.  Charlotte rolled a damage save of 14.  I will wait to see if she wishes to use a Hero point._

*On the sidelines*

Jun Min smiles, “Life was never meant to be fair, Kelly.  Sometimes you will be at a disadvantage.  This is just to see how one handles that change.  Charlotte is doing very well so far,” she tabs more notes in her PDA.

Kal nods, “Yeah we can do something tonight, I mean yeah, if your free and all,” he says with goofy grin, “whoa yeah check out those moves.  She could give Danger Girl a run for her money.”

Aris rolled her eyes, and floated up and over towards the Legacy students.  She lands next to Anika, “Hey, so any news yet on who tried to kill Mark?  I have been aching to sort of get started, and resolve this whole Genocide issue before it gets out of hand.”

John shrugs, “We know a few things,” he says flatly, “hey you guys talk tactics, I am going to get a shower,  be back in a bit.”  He turns and starts to walk for the door.

Billy sighs, “Yeah a shower would do you some good buddy,” he says with a smile.  Billy turns back to Anika, “So you can do that with your _spells_?  That is pretty nifty, with the gods one our side we can’t lose.”

Jimmy rolls his eyes, “Whatever, if you guys don’t need me, I am going to hit the showers too, or am I still a suspect?” he says bitterly.  

Charles continues to listen, letting the scene play out.  While Star tries her best to not get in the way, standing next to Mark, and smiling when he says that he believes that Tommy had nothing to with it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 20, 2003)

OOC-I'll use a hero point for that damage save.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris rolled her eyes, and floated up and over towards the Legacy students.  She lands next to Anika, “Hey, so any news yet on who tried to kill Mark?  I have been aching to sort of get started, and resolve this whole Genocide issue before it gets out of hand.”




"Yeah, we think we have part of it figured out, we just need to figure out what to do about it," Anika replies.  "But what does that have to do with Genocide?  You heard McCallister, he's not our problem, well, not our immediate problem, anyway.  I know you guys are here to take care of him, but we've been assigned to deal with the attempt on Mark."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> John shrugs, “We know a few things,” he says flatly, “hey you guys talk tactics, I am going to get a shower,  be back in a bit.”  He turns and starts to walk for the door.
> 
> Billy sighs, “Yeah a shower would do you some good buddy,” he says with a smile.




"Yeah, get some rest, John," Anika says as John leaves.  She turns to Yoshi.  "Wow, how much did he have to drink last night, he sure looks awful this morning."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Billy turns back to Anika, “So you can do that with your _spells_?  That is pretty nifty, with the gods one our side we can’t lose.”




"Yeah, ain't I handy," she replies with smirk, not sure if Billy was being sarcastic or not, but just rolling with it, anyway.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy rolls his eyes, “Whatever, if you guys don’t need me, I am going to hit the showers too, or am I still a suspect?” he says bitterly.




"Hey, Jimmy, wait a sec," Anika says as he begins to leave.  She walks up to him, a bit of reluctance showing on her face.  "Um, I just wanted to apologise for last night.  The things I said were pretty much uncalled for.  And, for what it's worth, I never thought you had anything to do with this.  Especially not when you were going to leave last night and then decided not to, to stay and help us out.  We may not see eye to eye, but I think that was pretty cool of you to do when you didn't have to."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 20, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> OOC-I'll use a hero point for that damage save.



_Charlotte takes the better of the two rolls, which is a 14.  The second roll ended up with a 2.  Charlotte is now unconscious.  She takes one stun hit._

Shao-Lin connects with a vicious blow to Charlotte’s mid-section, doubling her over and sending the young elite flying back nearly fifty feet landing flat on her back, off the mat.  Shao-Lin appears, looking at Cassie quizzically, “I did not expect to see you there.”

He turned to Jun Min and bowed, and she returned it politely.  She turned to Cassie, “Good work, I wasn’t sure if she could handle that or not.  I wonder why she didn’t use the full extent of her abilities.  Perhaps she is scared?”

*Anika*

Jimmy pauses for a minute not sure what to say, his face grows angry for a moment, expecting a sarcastic comment, and then he just nods with a relaxed poise.  Jimmy finally replies after a long awkward pause, “Yeah, thanks.  Sorry about making light of your religion.  If you guys need my help, just give me a holler, you know where I am at.”

Jimmy continues on his way then.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *On the sidelines*
> Kal nods, “Yeah we can do something tonight, I mean yeah, if your free and all,” he says with goofy grin, “whoa yeah check out those moves.  She could give Danger Girl a run for her money.”




"First I'm I'm gonna have dinner with Claire, ... well she's gonna have dinner and I'm there for company." she says with an awkward smile, "After dinner I'm free... unless you want to go somewhere for dinner."

When she sees Charlotte flying across the mat, she rushes towards her to help her, "Are you alright?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2003)

Ryan was busy watching the match, too busy to respond to Anika and Mark's coments. After Cassandra's finishing kick, he rejoins the conversation. _That sucks. She did nothing at all. Stupid goths._

"I hate to continually debate this, but aren't we forgetting Strength and Honor are mass murderers? Aren't we forgetting their other victims? Yeah, if we take them out it's going to be dangerous and the Brass Orchid Triad will want us dead. Well too bad for them, they'll have to move to the back of line." Ryan smiles. 

"Look, the reason scum like the Brass Orchid are still around is because people are afraid to stand up them, for good reason. But are we going to let them get away with their murders? Don't forget there were more victims than Mark last night."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 20, 2003)

Anika, rejoining the group, crinkles her brow.  "Hey, I never said I was afraid.  Just going over our options.  You guys want to kick the doors in, guns blazing, then that's what we'll do.  But taking these two guys out isn't going to destroy the organization, they'll keep on killing, we're not going to stop it in a single fight.  Plus, a fight at the club will probably end up like that fiasco last night.  We need to show JE how this is done without killing a bunch of people on the side," she says with a scowl, thinking once more of the events the night before.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2003)

Keely runs over to Charlotte when t appears that she wont be getting up.  She bends down next to the other girl, checking to see if the other girl was still breathing.  "You hit her awfully hard, she isn't conscious anymore Ms. Kim."  she says looking up at the teacher, _I knew that taking on two at once was unfair, and because she got hurt I wont be able to spar, well, unless Ryan heals her. _"Ryan, could you like heal her or something?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 20, 2003)

Aris listens and nods to Anika, "I agree with you Anika, just want to point out that we need to get back to our world, finding Genocide may be the easiest way for us to do that.  Before Kal gets all goo-goo eyed over Karen over there.  But if you need to kick some butt, then lets go, you Know Kal will want to be in on that."

Billy nods grimly, "They need to be stopped though somehow..."

Star glances from face to face, "I want to help if I can, they hurt Mark, and I want to help.  Just let me know how, and I will try."

*Karen*

Kal listens, and before he can reply he flies after Karen and lands next to her.  Kal lands, "Wow that was one hell of a kick, nice moves though up to that point."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2003)

"I'm not suggesting we torch the place or anything, but those guys need to arrested. They're assassins, and we have evidence. It's not like I want to go in and beat down everyone in there." _To be perfectly honest with myself, I wouldn't say no to that plan. Although Anika is right, we can't have a repeat of last night's fiasco. Of course, since it's their club and their friends they'll be less anxious to burn the place down like Rei did._

"Well, Mark, your call. Your the team leader, you get final say. Aris, glad to have you. You too, Star."

Hearing Kelly's call, Ryan sighs as he walks over to Charlotte's unconscious body. "I'm not some miracle worker, Kelly." _Nice that she actually cares about someone other than herself. Should I heal her? Would it take away from the learning experience of being smacked around by two opponents? Heck, all you need to learn is that it sucks, and I think that if Charlotte's a smart girl, she'll have got that already._

Ryan kneels down, placing his hand, now glowing purple, on her chest, healing her injuries. "You okay?"


----------



## Agamon (Oct 20, 2003)

"Okay, well, here's what I suggest.  I can try and get a few of us, including James, inside.  Once we locate the targets, James can 'port to a place outside where the rest of the squad is waiting and 'port back with them to give the rest of us a hand," Anika says.  "We'll need some luck, though.  Hopefully, both of them are at the club when we get there, and in the same spot.  It would also be good if we got to them before we're found out.  Could be tricky."  She looks to Mark.  "What do you think?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2003)

_Laying on the ground like this feels good.  I wish I could just rest here...but,_

Charlotte opens her eyes with Ryan's hand on her chest, her vision distorted temporarily.  "Excuse me?"  She says quizzically, before taking in what just happened, "I mean, yeah, I'm fine, just fine...thanks."  She says, kipping up again.

"It's all her fault."  She says, motioning towards Cassie, "That's just fine though, if it's okay," she says, this time to Jun Min, "I would like to go at them both again."  Charlotte says, a determined on her face.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

"I'd like to help her, if I can.  If thats all right with you I mean." Kelly says brightly, renewing her shields of air in case Jun Min actually said yes.  She shifted from foot to foot while waiting for an answer from the young instructor.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 21, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> _Laying on the ground like this feels good. I wish I could just rest here...but,_
> 
> Charlotte opens her eyes with Ryan's hand on her chest, her vision distorted temporarily. "Excuse me?" She says quizzically, before taking in what just happened, "I mean, yeah, I'm fine, just fine...thanks." She says, kipping up again.
> 
> "It's all her fault." She says, motioning towards Cassie, "That's just fine though, if it's okay," she says, this time to Jun Min, "I would like to go at them both again." Charlotte says, a determined on her face.





Cassie looks embarrased. "I apologize, but I believe the intent of Jun's order to attack was to test and see how you handle suprise. If it's any consolation, I did just as bad in combat."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 21, 2003)

"Dr. Praloski to the rescue," Anika teases as Ryan makes his way to Charlotte.  "She lasted longer than I would have in a spar against our two Karate Kids," she adds with a shrug.

"Oh, yeah, I almost forgot..." Anika mutters.  Noting that everyone is spread out amongst the gymnasium, she thinks, _"Maybe I should just wait until everyone is gathered again.  I don't want to have to explain...hmmm, I don't have to explain it.  Maybe I should warn everyone.  No, Loki prefers that I at least trick someone when I ask him for help..."_  She sighs.

Anika closes her eyes and focuses hard.  She traces a glowing rune that looks like a C with straight edges in the air, chanting, "Oh, great Loki, heed my call.  Grant me the power to show the others the fate that awaits us."

The rune dissolves and gym grows dark before transforming into a broken, littered landscape of scorched earth, shattered buildings, and corpses blasted in fire.  A war is raging all around.  Two purple angels clash in the sky, and powerful beings clash all about, but for some reason there seems to be something hidden in the shadows… just outside of everyone's vision.  A presence, manipulating these events.  A hand, well tendered, and moving things along to nothing short of Ragnarok.  But even with all the death when the fighting dies, and there seems to be nothing left, those that survive see that it was all for naught, and that force moves en masse, and valkyries descend from the heavens on black steeds for their master… for none live that could stop it…

Suddenly, the gymnasium returns as it was before.  "Wow, I could charge admission," she jokes, hoping no one is too terribly upset at the sudden display.

_OOC: Illusion +8, extra effort to make it an area effect, 80' radius, spend a HP to counter fatigue, hate to be worn out in the morning.   Anika doesn't show what she saw before this, considering it more personal._


----------



## Aenion (Oct 21, 2003)

Karen smiles when Ryan heals Charlotte and she comes to again, "I'm glad you're alright, maybe you should rest a little. That was pretty cool though, where did you learn to fight like that?" _What's between her and Cassie? Cassie was told to join in, so it's not her fault..._

"What the...?" she mutters as the gym around her turns to an apocalyptic scene and back to normal again, "What was that?" she asks looking startled.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2003)

Ryan rolls his eyes at Anika's movie. _She's worse than Kelly sometimes. Oh well, at least she didn't broadcast it to the entire region, or make it snow in July. I guess that was her prophetic dream. Figures...as I said before, if these Norse gods want Anika to know something, why not just a stupid email?_ "Can you rewind it some," he jokes. "Wait, let me get some popcorn."

_A bunch of powerful guys fighting each other...sounds like the good guys verses Pantheon. I guess one of those purple guys was me. Who was I fighting? Oh well, I'm sure he got the beating he had coming. And I'm guessing the black hand of doom is the Overseer or something. How melodramatic._

"That was some prophetic dream Anika had last night, portelling what was to come, Karen."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2003)

Kelly gave a startled gasp as the light faded and the the post-apocalyptic future played out before her.  "Wow Anika, that was really freaky.  As a personal favor, can you please warn me first next time? That startled the hell out of me."  the popstar said, pointing to an ionized bit of the wall that had electrictal currents running over it from where she had let out a startled lightning bolt.  She runs her hands over her bare arms to calm her shivering, but it wasn't that she was cold, it was at the fact that Anika had messed around in her ead, made her see and hear things that weren't there.  Her fear of Telepaths apparently extended at least to illusion.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: I couldn't get this to post last night.

"Ok, I like it. But don't we need some people to pose as to get in? I mean I don't think just showing up looking Asian is going to cut it. And we don't want to run into ourselves inside either. It'll take some planning. We don't want to come in looking like the heads of the gang either. We need some goons to replace so we can just act dumb and not have anyone care."

_And then when we find that guy I can put my fist through his face._ Mark loses the thought as Anika turns on the special effects.

"What was that?" he asks confusedly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

*The Vision*

Most of the people in the room, outside of Charles watch the illusion in awe, while the consultant bodyguard just scans around, somewhat confused, as it comes to an end all to quickly.  Jun Min shivers, and tries to gather her composure, “Nice trick,” she says aloud trying to lighten the mood, “uh anyways, Karen, Kelly, Cassie, Charlotte I want you to report to the yard in fifteen minutes.  Kanaka could I talk to you, for a moment?”

Kanaka nods after watching the illusion, “Interesting these students are more powerful then I had originally thought.

Kal blinks, “Whoa that was cool, who did that?”

Aris wrinkles her brow frowning at the display, “Interesting vision, Anika.  I have a feeling that is what would happen if Overseer had his way.  He has to be stopped,” she says grimly.

Star cocked her head at the vision, “None of that information is in my databanks, I am at a loss at what that could be.”

Billy blinks, “Oh man, that was great Anika, so that was your vision, eh?  I wonder what it means?”

Shao-Lin walks towards Anika, and bows, “Your vision humbles me, priestess.  The wind speaks to me, and says that what you have seen is true, but the truth is lie, and what we see is only layer of what can be seen, and there is no return to the blissful ignorance of the past.”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 22, 2003)

"Sorry if that was confusing," Anika says to everyone in general.  "It might not have worked otherwise, though.  I didn't mean for it to be a trick, I'm just not very descriptive, I thought I'd show instead of tell everyone what my vision from this morning entailed to make a more lasting impression," she adds with a shrug.

Replying to Shao-lin, she says, "So you think this is some sort of warning of what might happen?  That's kinda what I thought, anyway.  The two sides were fighting each other and then that shadowy thing, Overseer, if that's what it represents, came in and cleaned up.  I think the warning is that we need to focus less on fighting against other factions here on Earth and focus on the real threat, or it'll end up destroying us.  Maybe Aris is right, we need to deal with Genocide, and soon..."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 22, 2003)

_Th-that was horrible._, visibly trembling Karen replies to Jun-Min, "Y-yes Ms. Kim we'll be there."

She offers Kal a weak smile, "I-it was pretty cool, wasn't it. A-are they right, could Overseer be behind this?"
Turning to Ryan she says, "Does she always do things like that without warning?"

To Anika she says, "It's not something I'll forget any time soon."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Vision*
> 
> Most of the people in the room, outside of Charles watch the illusion in awe, while the consultant bodyguard just scans around, somewhat confused, as it comes to an end all to quickly. Jun Min shivers, and tries to gather her composure, “Nice trick,” she says aloud trying to lighten the mood, “uh anyways, Karen, Kelly, Cassie, Charlotte I want you to report to the yard in fifteen minutes. Kanaka could I talk to you, for a moment?”
> 
> ...



"Yes Ma'am." Cassie says, clearly disturbed by the visions, but more like she's sad at the confirmation of something she already knows is coming than upset by it. She picks up a towel and heads out to wait where she was told to.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2003)

Ryan rolls his eyes at the extreme reactions of almost everyone else. _It was just an illusion, and I see no reason why Anika's dream couldn't be just an ordinary dream, reflecting her fears on our situation than actually predicting the future._ He sadly watches the sparring students leave the gymnasium. "Well, so much for Jun Min's special training where you knock each other fifty feet across the room, leaving everyone broken, bleeding, and unconscious. Still, I feel strangely deprived that we never got to beat each other senseless. All we ever did was get into fights outside of school and then play soccer afterwards." Ambling over to Charles, he withdraws a wrinkled five out of his wallet and hands it over. "Well, you were right," he concedes.

"Instead of this whole planning thing, why not get a search warrant if we even need one, bust in the club, find Honor and Strength, beat them down as wanted killers, and read their minds? The longer we spend gathering information and planning is more time they might have to move, or Overseer and Pantheon to do something nasty." _Uh oh, we're going into endless debate mode again. Best just to retract my idea._ 

"Nevermind. Let's do some recon, get some info, sneak in, find out what he can, then have a huge fight."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 23, 2003)

"Sorry, Ruby, I really didn't mean to scare anyone," Anika apologizes.  _"Man, way to make friends with the new kids; scare 'em half to death,"_ she thinks, now upset at herself for being rash.

She nods at Ryan's final assessment.  "Yeah, we need to take them by surprise if we want to make sure we catch them.  The thing is, we need to be able to look like some regular patrons or employees that aren't going to be there when we try to get in.  Not too sure on how we're going to do that..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

*The Gym*

Charles shrugs, and hands the money back to Ryan, “The girl has talent, and besides it was two on one, not one on one.  Keep your money bub,” he says turning to see the other students retreating outside.

Kal shrugs, listening to Ryan, “I am all about kicking some evil guy butt, I like the kick down the door idea.  Just give me a place.”  He turns to Karen, “Overseer is way bad news, he almost destroyed the Universe once, and yeah he could be behind this…”

Aris nods, “He didn’t almost destroy the universe, he almost took over the universe, big difference, Kal.”

Yoshi rolls his eyes at the display, “What the hell was that a bad trip, déjà vu even.  Damn that was just like what I saw…” he glances to Cassie, “that was very much next level, hey Anika did your gods show you that vision?”

Billy listens, “Hey we are Legacy right, we should be able to get a warrant and clear the place out, right?”

Shao-Lin replies to Anika, after a lengthy pause, “The menace that hides in plain sight is the hardest to see.  We walk among shadows, and we linger like dust.  Only the winds knows which way it will blow.  I wish I could speak more plainly, but this is beyond my knowledge.  But the knowledge is there, and there are those that know, and those that know which keep it hidden.”

*The Yard*

The Yard is wide open, with large clear playing fields.  The sun hangs high in the air, and the temperature is just cresting 97 degrees, with about sixty percent humidity on the books.  Drifting hazy clouds linger above, as the students converge on the Yard…


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2003)

Now that it appears that Charlotte is fine, Kelly relaxes a bit.  "I know your not a medic or whatever Ryan, I just thought you might want to help out a fellow student, I'm sorry if I offended you, I'm just feeling a little tense after last night.  I just wish that there had been some way to help those other people."  she says looking up at Ryan.  With a quick gust of wind she is carried backward out of the gym, and out into the yard.

Kelly takes note of the heatand sighs, it wouldn't affect here either way, but she really did want to be friends with everyone, and the best way to do that was to help people out, do things for them.  She willed the temperature to cool off, lowering the heat by a good 10 degrees.  She decided that it would be nice to have a breeze, and so a breeze formed.  "Is that better everyone?" she asks when the others arrive.  "I know it was awful hot and that some people don't like that, so I did something about it."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi rolls his eyes at the display, “What the hell was that a bad trip, déjà vu even.  Damn that was just like what I saw…” he glances to Cassie, “that was very much next level, hey Anika did your gods show you that vision?”




"No, Columbia House sent me the DVD, now I'm obliged to buy 4 more," she says sarcastically with a smirk.  "It didn't come with a certificate of authenticity, but seeing as how I'm the one that received it as opposed to, say, anyone else, that's probably a good guess, Yoshi."  She thinks a moment back to when she thought she saw someone when she woke up, but just shakes her head.  _"My eyes playing tricks,"_ she assures herself.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Billy listens, “Hey we are Legacy right, we should be able to get a warrant and clear the place out, right?”




"Yeah, we'll clear the place out all right," she responds to Billy, shaking her head.  "You think these two guys, no matter how cool they think they are, are going to stand and fight all of us?  And I doubt they'll just surrender.  One way or another, we need to catch them by surprise."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Shao-Lin replies to Anika, after a lengthy pause, “The menace that hides in plain sight is the hardest to see.  We walk among shadows, and we linger like dust.  Only the winds knows which way it will blow.  I wish I could speak more plainly, but this is beyond my knowledge.  But the knowledge is there, and there are those that know, and those that know which keep it hidden.”




"Yeah, I guess if it was that easy, you'd be able to pick the Super Bowl winner every year, hey?" she says with a smile.  "Then I guess we'll just have to find out who does know..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, Columbia House sent me the DVD, now I'm obliged to buy 4 more," she says sarcastically with a smirk.  "It didn't come with a certificate of authenticity, but seeing as how I'm the one that received it as opposed to, say, anyone else, that's probably a good guess, Yoshi."  She thinks a moment back to when she thought she saw someone when she woke up, but just shakes her head.  _"My eyes playing tricks,"_ she assures herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yoshi smirks, “I hear you loud and clear just saying, one time, Cassie and I had a crazy experience once where we went to the future, and this crazy black skinned woman was like leading us around.  We ran into Star in the future, and she almost killed us, it was weird, the whole place seemed jacked up!  It was crazy, we should compare notes next time,” he adds with a smile.

Star glances quizzically, “You ran into me in the future?”

Yoshi nodded, “Yeah and you look just as hot then, as you do now.  Even if you are like a robo-babe…” he grins, “it was weird, I can say that much.  Just really weird, some messed up stuff going on.”

Star nods, “I would like to hear the entirety of the story.”

Yoshi smirks, “Maybe another time, we got more important stuff to worry about like kicking Brass Orchid ass!”

Billy shrugs, “Well I am with Ryan, we need to do something, and soon.  Waiting around is not an option anymore,” he says.

Shao-Lin bows, “I am glad you understand, I must report outside, and tend to my garden.  I need peace, and must find my center.”  He turns and heads outside.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 23, 2003)

"It's fine, I guess I should try to get used to this stuff around here," Karen says to Anika, shrugging.

"Guess I'd better go to the yard too. See you tonight, Kal?" Karen asks as she starts to walk outside, after a few paces she stops, "Be careful, if you're going to go to that club."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It's fine, I guess I should try to get used to this stuff around here," Karen says to Anika, shrugging.
> 
> "Guess I'd better go to the yard too. See you tonight, Kal?" Karen asks as she starts to walk outside, after a few paces she stops, "Be careful, if you're going to go to that club."



 Kal winks, "Don't worry Karen, I am a lot tougher then I look.  But I will becareful, don't want to make you worry."

Aris rolled her eyes, "And a lot stupider, don't worry Karen, I will protect him from himself."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal winks, "Don't worry Karen, I am a lot tougher then I look.  But I will becareful, don't want to make you worry."
> 
> Aris rolled her eyes, "And a lot stupider, don't worry Karen, I will protect him from himself."




Karen smirks, "Thanks Aris." She gives Kal a smile before she walks off to join the others in the Yard.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 23, 2003)

Charlotte staggers at the illusion, almost losing her cool, but she remained ready as it went and passed.  "And I thought I was depressing."  She comments about Anika, though for the most part just to cover her fear.

Trying not to take everything in at once just yet, Charlotte pushes the images and reactions to the back of her mind for the time being, nodding to Jun Min's request, and then exiting the gym quickly.

She stops by the bathroom on the way to the yard and looks at herself in the mirror, "I guess it had to come sooner or later...I just wish it was later.  I have to do it now though, I have to show that Cassie I'm not one to be messed with."  She says to herself, turning away from her image and then going outside to the yard.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star glances quizzically, “You ran into me in the future?”
> 
> Yoshi nodded, “Yeah and you look just as hot then, as you do now.  Even if you are like a robo-babe…” he grins, “it was weird, I can say that much.  Just really weird, some messed up stuff going on.”




_Am I completely sure I'm not stoned? Am I completely sure I shouldn't be?_ Mark noticed his hands starting to tremble and made them stop.



> Star nods, “I would like to hear the entirety of the story.”
> Yoshi smirks, “Maybe another time, we got more important stuff to worry about like kicking Brass Orchid ass!”
> 
> Billy shrugs, “Well I am with Ryan, we need to do something, and soon.  Waiting around is not an option anymore,” he says.




"No one wants ass kicked more than me," Mark agreed. "We need to find some Triad goons to imitate."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2003)

Ryan shrugs again. "Well, we can stand around here shooting the breeze or we can at least drive by this club, maybe try some kind of stakeout. We really only need one main player, the rest of us can be thugs or something. Let's go check out a car, shall we?"

Ryan then jogs down to the Garage, checking out a Jeep for the day.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi smirks, “I hear you loud and clear just saying, one time, Cassie and I had a crazy experience once where we went to the future, and this crazy black skinned woman was like leading us around.  We ran into Star in the future, and she almost killed us, it was weird, the whole place seemed jacked up!  It was crazy, we should compare notes next time,” he adds with a smile.




_"Crazy black woman?"_ Anika thinks.  "Oh..." she says, adding with a grin, "yeah, right, I remember, you and Cassie were 'seeing things' in her room."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs again. "Well, we can stand around here shooting the breeze or we can at least drive by this club, maybe try some kind of stakeout. We really only need one main player, the rest of us can be thugs or something. Let's go check out a car, shall we?"
> 
> Ryan then jogs down to the Garage, checking out a Jeep for the day.




"Sounds good to me.  Let's do it," she says, following Ryan to the garage.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Sounds good to me.  Let's do it," she says, following Ryan to the garage.




Mark follows.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 25, 2003)

As they reach the garage, Anika says, "SARAH, can you please let James, John and Kiyana know that the rest of us are heading out to get more information.  We'll be back to get them tonight before we make any moves.

"Think we'll find anyone at this time in the morning?" she asks.  _"Good thing it's daylight, Ryan's not the most inconspicuous person at night..."_ she thinks as she climbs into the Jeep.

"So, I was kinda hoping we could try finishing what we had started last night, tonight." she says to Ryan, with a smile.  "Not really what I had in mind, though.  But not to worry, Mark," she adds, looking to the speedy elite, "finding out who's gunning for you is priority one."


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 25, 2003)

_Again sorry I have not posted as much as I want 

Having wander off from the others, James teleports to the roof of the Facility. He sits down and thinks about everything that has happened the last couple of days... then he wanders around up there mostly just to be alone and think about who the spie might be._


----------



## Samnell (Oct 25, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "So, I was kinda hoping we could try finishing what we had started last night, tonight." she says to Ryan, with a smile.  "Not really what I had in mind, though.  But not to worry, Mark," she adds, looking to the speedy elite, "finding out who's gunning for you is priority one."




Mark catches the drift, "If you guys want to take off on your own, I can get back to here faster than you can. You can drop me off..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2003)

Ryan looks at Mark and Anika, then climbs into the driver's seat. _Ahh, how I love the thrill of illegal driving. I really need to make that international driver's license a priority._

Ryan then gives Anika a puzzled look after her comment. _What did we start last night? However much I might not enjoy Cassandra's stupid little girl honesty, why does everyone have to be so cryptic all the time? You'd think it comes from the ability to tell the future or something!_

"No, we're going to do this together. If things get nasty, we'll want someone who can zip back to the Institute in three seconds to get everyone else together." _What is she hinting at?_ he thinks again, bewildered.[/i]


----------



## Agamon (Oct 26, 2003)

Ryan's look puzzles Anika in return. _"What was that look?  Was it something I said?  Maybe he doesn't want to go out again..." _ she thinks, the look on her face souring somewhat.  She just drops the thought from her mind and answers Mark.

"No, he's right, Mark.  We'd better stick together.  We may currently be hunting, but for all we know, we're still being hunted, too."  She looks back at him.  "So, that slut was doing coke last night?  Unbelievable.  Well, not really, but you know what I mean.  Good decision on not joining her.  The team sure doesn't need the negative publicity before we even do anything.  And trust me, nothing good comes from that crap."  She laughs.  "Sorry, I'm getting all preachy, aren't I?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

*Cassie*

Outside, she paces back and forth outside while trying to think of a better way to apologize to Charlotte, since in her own code it was a 'bad' thing she had done.

OOC: A suggestion, well a two actually. We might need to create a Cast forum and a new OOC section.. the OOC section is HUGE now.. and I was curious about how bad a beating I was going to get one on one with Cassie and Charlotte since I get the feeling that Charlotte is miffed at her. LOL


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 26, 2003)

*The Yard*

The students feel some relief from the heat, thanks to Kelly, as she lessens the heat.  Some students mill about relaxing but there is still no sign of Jun Min.  But the students do spot Dr. McTaggert, and she waves to them.

Dr. McTaggert smiles, her curly red hair pulled back in a bun, and a simple outfit of dark sweat pants and a tank top is worn, “Hey Miss Kim said for me to tell you she would be along shortly, in the meanwhile, you want to stretch and get limbered up for some more training.  Just think of yourselves as guinea pigs!”

*On the roof of the Institute*

James sits for a long while thinking, when hears someone else coming up next to him.  He glances up to see Kiyana taking a seat next to him, “I have been looking all over for you, what are you doing up here?” she questions.

She smiles weakly, “We didn’t really find much about Rei, and he skipped class all the time, and had few if any friends.  He wasn’t a good student, but he never really got into any big trouble.  The Institute says they will give us access to his records and files, so maybe there will be something in there, right?”

After she finishes speaking, James hears a faint voice in his head, _“Hello… can anyone hear me?”_ it sounds like Sarah…

*The Garage*

Billy grins, “Whoa I didn’t know this was a pleasure trip guys,” he ribs Ryan slightly before getting in the back, “Go easy on the pedal Ryan, and no punching out the gas tank this time, we may actually need to get this puppy home.”

Yoshi hops in the back, “No sex in the jeep is all I ask,” he chides.  He glances to Mark, “Yeah I know, should be helping with something else, but you guys seem to attract fun, so I am sticking with the bad luck crew!”

Star smiles, “I think there is enough already, perhaps I can look through Tommy’s files and find something good for us.”  She says, “Be careful Mark, don’t get hurt again.”

Yoshi smirks, “Dude, we don’t make the same mistake twice, Legacy is the real deal, we even have our official pimped out ride,” he pats the jeep with a smile, “and besides this time Mark has his crew to back him up.”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 27, 2003)

Anika glances back.  "Oh grow up, you guys," she says as she rolls her eyes, blushing slightly.

"See ya, Star.  We'll be back soon.  Don't worry, Mark is in good hands."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yard*
> 
> The students feel some relief from the heat, thanks to Kelly, as she lessens the heat.  Some students mill about relaxing but there is still no sign of Jun Min.  But the students do spot Dr. McTaggert, and she waves to them.
> 
> Dr. McTaggert smiles, her curly red hair pulled back in a bun, and a simple outfit of dark sweat pants and a tank top is worn, “Hey Miss Kim said for me to tell you she would be along shortly, in the meanwhile, you want to stretch and get limbered up for some more training.  Just think of yourselves as guinea pigs!”




_Guinea pigs? Since when is that a good thing?_ Karen thinks as she starts to go through some stretching exercises.
"Are you alright, Cassie?" she asks as she sees the other girl pacing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 27, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Guinea pigs? Since when is that a good thing?_ Karen thinks as she starts to go through some stretching exercises.
> "Are you alright, Cassie?" she asks as she sees the other girl pacing.



Cassie stops and nods to Karen. "I am fine I quess, just a bit curious as to what is to come that's all." Clearly that isn't all, the girl is not quite mastered the art of lying easily yet. As she starts doing her excercises, performing streches that are only possible for the extremely gifted acrobat, controtionist, or gymnist.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 27, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie stops and nods to Karen. "I am fine I quess, just a bit curious as to what is to come that's all." Clearly that isn't all, the girl is not quite mastered the art of lying easily yet. As she starts doing her excercises, performing streches that are only possible for the extremely gifted acrobat, controtionist, or gymnist.




"Is it about what happened in the Gym?" Karen smiles encouragingly, honestly wanting to help out. She continuous the exercises but starts to wonder what the use of stretching is when you don't have muscles to stretch.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2003)

"Guinea pigs huh?" Kelly asks with a sigh. "Why don't I think we'll enjoy being the test rodents?" the popstar asks with a grin, although it fades as she thinks about what the others are doing. Even if she wasn't a member of Legacy, she still wanted to help out Mark, Anika, and Ryan with Brass Orchid.

"Cassie, how do you handle it? I mean, you must want to go with Legacy as much as I do, I mean Yoshi's going, so of course you want to go, if only to make sure he's alright."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 27, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, he's right, Mark.  We'd better stick together.  We may currently be hunting, but for all we know, we're still being hunted, too."  She looks back at him.  "So, that slut was doing coke last night?  Unbelievable.  Well, not really, but you know what I mean.  Good decision on not joining her.  The team sure doesn't need the negative publicity before we even do anything.  And trust me, nothing good comes from that crap."  She laughs.  "Sorry, I'm getting all preachy, aren't I?"




"It's ok," Mark says quietly. "It was more than coke, though. She said it was laced with some extra stuff." _And damn could I ever use some of it right now._



> Star smiles, “I think there is enough already, perhaps I can look through Tommy’s files and find something good for us.” She says, “Be careful Mark, don’t get hurt again.”




"That'd be great, Star. I'll be ok with these guys. I mean even if we get banged up, Dr. Ryan's with us to fix it." _So long as nothing happens to him,_ Mark thought grimly. That guy didn't have any problems taking down Star and made Mark look like he needed training wheels on his powers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 27, 2003)

*The Yard*

As the girls chat, Arafina approaches with her friends, she smiles warmly, “So is this going to be part of the standard curriculum now, beating each other senseless?” she asks with a wry smile.

Lisa giggles, “Oh the way Charlotte got pounded that was so unfair.”

Yoko shrugs, “Yeah but it wiped that smug smile off her face,” she adds with a wicked smile.

Arafina sighs, “She got jumped by Cassie, if it was not for her, and the walking fortune cookie would have been done for.  Charlotte was just about to make her move, right Charlotte?”

*The Garage*

Yoshi just winked to Anika, “Sure, I will keep my mind out of the gutter, I promise.”

Billy sighed, “Believe it when I see it.”

Yoshi shrugged, “Yeah Star,” he turned to look at her, “we got the man with the magic hands to patch us up.  We can call him Dr. Feelgood, as his codename.  Speaking of which I have been trying to figure out a good codename for myself, I mean we got what Comet, Valkyrie, and Paladin right?  What about you Mark got anything cool, still toying with ideas.  Though I may just roll with Yoshi, I don’t need no stinking codename.  Right?”

Billy sighs, “You sure like to hear yourself talk, buddy.”

Star just giggles, and waves as she turns to leave.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Garage*
> Yoshi shrugged, “Yeah Star,” he turned to look at her, “we got the man with the magic hands to patch us up.  We can call him Dr. Feelgood, as his codename.  Speaking of which I have been trying to figure out a good codename for myself, I mean we got what Comet, Valkyrie, and Paladin right?  What about you Mark got anything cool, still toying with ideas.  Though I may just roll with Yoshi, I don’t need no stinking codename.  Right?”




"I never really thought about it," Mark says. "Are we expected to have one?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 27, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Guinea pigs huh?" Kelly asks with a sigh. "Why don't I think we'll enjoy being the test rodents?" the popstar asks with a grin, although it fades as she thinks about what the others are doing. Even if she wasn't a member of Legacy, she still wanted to help out Mark, Anika, and Ryan with Brass Orchid.
> 
> "Cassie, how do you handle it? I mean, you must want to go with Legacy as much as I do, I mean Yoshi's going, so of course you want to go, if only to make sure he's alright."



Cassie shrugs. "I'm not sure that my prior actions in the field qualifies me as a suitable canidate for the Legacy, and to be honest, after the actions that followed Mexico City, I am not sure that it would be in the best interest of an Elite to actually join an UN team." shrugs. "Not to metion my comments on line and with others in the US aren't in line wiht the current outlook by the UN on the Elites." looks around. "I think that registration is a mistake.. so, I'm sure that my chances of making the Legacy team about nil at this point. I haven't said much to Yoshi about this becaus he thinks it's a phase." smiles gently. "I might be going overboard.. it's kind of hard to stay grounded when you have no past actions or history to act on for what is proper. So, for now I am just looking for training in my talents, and an education. " looks to her. "I am not even sure that I would accept a postion at this point." Looks around for the others, and seems eager to get on with the 'exercise.'


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2003)

Ryan was quickly growing annoyed with other passengers in the car. _I am not a doctor. I do not have 'magic hands.' I don't know how my powers work, but they do, and that's all I care about._ "Quite frankly, Yoshi, I think you might need a new name. After all, Nintendo's copyrighted it since it's a video game character. Maybe Ace, or Tornado, Whirlwind, Cyclone, something like that, given your powers."

Ryan then drives the Jeep away from the school, driving carefully and obeying the traffic laws. "I hate the idea of stupid little codenames in the first place. My name's Ryan, not Comet or some other comic book name."

_How the heck did Billy know about the gas tank? He wasn't there...Jimmy must have told him._ "So is just Legacy going to be handling this, or are we going to recruit some of our more experienced schoolmates, like Kal, Jimmy, and Aris?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 27, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan was quickly growing annoyed with other passengers in the car. _I am not a doctor. I do not have 'magic hands.' I don't know how my powers work, but they do, and that's all I care about._ "Quite frankly, Yoshi, I think you might need a new name. After all, Nintendo's copyrighted it since it's a video game character. Maybe Ace, or Tornado, Whirlwind, Cyclone, something like that, given your powers."
> 
> Ryan then drives the Jeep away from the school, driving carefully and obeying the traffic laws. "I hate the idea of stupid little codenames in the first place. My name's Ryan, not Comet or some other comic book name."
> 
> _How the heck did Billy know about the gas tank? He wasn't there...Jimmy must have told him._ "So is just Legacy going to be handling this, or are we going to recruit some of our more experienced schoolmates, like Kal, Jimmy, and Aris?"



 Yoshi cracks a smile, "Damn that may suck, but screw codenames, your right Ryan, Yoshi is all I need.  Hey Jimmy may want to help, but he can be a jackass, at times.  Aris is pretty hot for a blue-skinned elite, and kal seems pretty cool, he can play some football too.  No reason to not bring them into the mix, right?"

Billy nods, "Jimmy is cool, I am surprised he is still here, he was all set to leave, glad he stuck around.  He isn't too bad once you get to know him."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 27, 2003)

"Thanks, I'm still not so sure how things would have turned out-honestly."  Charlotte says to Arafina, sullenly, "But what's done is done...I lost, that's all there is to it.  I'm just hoping there will be a round two."

_And next time I thin I'll care less about appearance and flare._  She thinks.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 28, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan then drives the Jeep away from the school, driving carefully and obeying the traffic laws. "I hate the idea of stupid little codenames in the first place. My name's Ryan, not Comet or some other comic book name."




"So...uh, don't be afraid to tell us how you really feel, Ryan," Mark jokes feebly. _Guess I'm not the only one who could use something._



> _How the heck did Billy know about the gas tank? He wasn't there...Jimmy must have told him._ "So is just Legacy going to be handling this, or are we going to recruit some of our more experienced schoolmates, like Kal, Jimmy, and Aris?"




"I'll take any help we can get," Mark answers. "I mean we already have Star working on Tommy's files and Kelly involved."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2003)

"What? I'm serious. I hate to go all Cassie on everyone, but why use codenames at all? To protect our privacy, like in Batman? Yeah, right. For radio transmissions? Who cares! The real reason the UN is such a stickler about these stupid things is that it dehumanizes us. I'm not Ryan Praloski, the eighteen year old kid who discovered that he could do amazing things like two months ago during a precalc exam, I'm this invincible superhero Comet." Ryan tries to sound as reasonable as possible, despite the far-out conspiracy he's suggesting.

"Although I am in favor of bringing along some others, at least to secure a perimeter. Kal and Jimmy are pretty tough, but I could take them," Ryan asserts, smiling confidently, but half-joking. _And I can take this Honor guy too, solo._


----------



## Samnell (Oct 28, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What? I'm serious. I hate to go all Cassie on everyone, but why use codenames at all? To protect our privacy, like in Batman? Yeah, right. For radio transmissions? Who cares! The real reason the UN is such a stickler about these stupid things is that it dehumanizes us. I'm not Ryan Praloski, the eighteen year old kid who discovered that he could do amazing things like two months ago during a precalc exam, I'm this invincible superhero Comet." Ryan tries to sound as reasonable as possible, despite the far-out conspiracy he's suggesting.




Mark looks askance at Ryan. _Am I sure I'm the only one here with a drug history?_ "Aren't you taking this a little too seriously? I mean it's not like they're branding us with numbers... I mean it could be cool..." Realizing he wasn't being very convincing, Mark gave up.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 28, 2003)

"I doubt it, Ryan," Anika replies.  "Really, people that don't know you will see you as a super-powered elite, not matter what you call yourself.  Joining Legacy assured you of that."  She shrugs.  "I only picked a name because I thought that's what you do.  Must be a marketing thing, or maybe because that's just what's expected, from comic book heroes.  But who cares?  If you're not comfortable with it, don't do it.  No biggie."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 28, 2003)

*The Yard*

Arafina grinned, “Oh me too, maybe next time if they jump you, I might have to help,” she whispered with a sly smile, “besides, I think that Cassandra girl is much to uppity as it is.  And she is a little weird.”

Lisa walks over to Kelly, “Oh my god, I like got all your albums, and you are so cool!”

Yoko smiles, “Wow I just love all your outfits are they Ivana Renoir originals?”

*The Jeep*

Yoshi shrugs, “Hey if the man feels strongly about something let him say his piece.  I mean I have to agree, codenames are kind of gay, was only going to do one cause I thought we had to, why be gay like everyone else, when we can be Legacy and do our own thing.”

Billy just sighs, but says nothing.

“And you taking Jimmy, well if you flew around and blasted him, yeah, but he is pretty tough.  Now Kal, I think could whoop you pretty good, dude is like a stud.  Course he wouldn’t even touch me,” Yoshi bragged.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “And you taking Jimmy, well if you flew around and blasted him, yeah, but he is pretty tough.  Now Kal, I think could whoop you pretty good, dude is like a stud.  Course he wouldn’t even touch me,” Yoshi bragged.




"Being fast has its benefits," Mark agrees. "When you can run, anyway."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 28, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Being fast has its benefits," Mark agrees. "When you can run, anyway."




Looking back once again, Anika laughs, "Yep, no one can beat Legacy when it comes to running away!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looking back once again, Anika laughs, "Yep, no one can beat Legacy when it comes to running away!"



 "Whoa babe, speak for yourself, I don't ever run away!  Legacy is not getting the beat down ever again, we got the speed, the power, and the skills!" Yoshi smirks.  He then leans back and smiles, "Oh yeah and guess who is getting an Osprey II GT Custom on Monday, man, my portfolio is going to be fat!  Just for doing some advertising, 17 million, for a year of advertising, and a  sweet ride.  This Legacy stuff is sweeeeeet!"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yard*
> Lisa walks over to Kelly, “Oh my god, I like got all your albums, and you are so cool!”
> 
> Yoko smiles, “Wow I just love all your outfits are they Ivana Renoir originals?”



Kelly smiles at Lisa's exubarance, and complements. "Thanks, I always like to meet my fans. But I do only have 2 albums so far." Kelly says pleasantly, knowing from years of practice, what to say, and how to say it to leave the best impression.  "I'm just another student here, just like you guys.  Well hopefully I'll be on Legacy soon, but until then, just another student."  she says smiling.

"Yea, all of them are originals, most from Renoir,  but some from other designers.  I do wear custom-made dresses and outfits for the Awards shows and special occassions, but I do have all of her Fall and Summer lines."  the popstar answers smiling at Yoko.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly smiles at Lisa's exubarance, and complements. "Thanks, I always like to meet my fans. But I do only have 2 albums so far." Kelly says pleasantly, knowing from years of practice, what to say, and how to say it to leave the best impression.  "I'm just another student here, just like you guys.  Well hopefully I'll be on Legacy soon, but until then, just another student."  she says smiling.
> 
> "Yea, all of them are originals, most from Renoir,  but some from other designers.  I do wear custom-made dresses and outfits for the Awards shows and special occassions, but I do have all of her Fall and Summer lines."  the popstar answers smiling at Yoko.



 Yoko smiles, "Yeah I have a few of her works, although you should talk to Arafina her family gets her whatever she wants, she can be so spoiled," she say with a sigh.

Lisa shrugs, "Well that is so cool, maybe we could hang out, I mean you have to be better then that Charlotte girl, Arafina is hanging around, so wierd, such a misery chick."

Yoko sighs, "She just does not fit in, but she is nice."

Lisa rolls her eyes, "Oh like you are her best friend."

Yoko raised a brow, "Anyways, you want to be on Legacy, that is so cool, I am thinking about it myself, didn't try out the first time, but it could be fun right?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2003)

"Just because you can buy whatever you want doesn't make you spoiled.  At least I don't think so, I could buy whatever I want, but daddy cut me off after I got my first million, so everything I have is really mine now, no getting daddy to buy me things anymore, well except for my birthday and stuff like that.  You'll have to introduce me to her."  Kelly says encouragingly.

"Introduce me to both of them, I'd like to get to know everyone, since it looks like I'll be living here with all of you for a while.  Yea, I really want to be on Legacy, its like so cool, I mean they are super-heros, how cool is that.  I already helped out Paragon and Redline in the Matrix club last night, I just like helping people like that, well not like that, but I like helping people in general so... hopefully these exercises will make those committee people get smart to how good I am at this stuff."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2003)

"You seriously think that Kal or Jimmy could beat me in a straight fight?," Ryan asks, surprised. "Yoshi, let's be serious here. Mark and I have been in more fights and crisis situations than anyone else here. The only time I came back with the slightest injury, a bruise, was when my own duplicate hit me with enough force to shatter a concrete beam. When I have all of my powers running, I'm super fast, tough, and strong, protected by an energy field that blocks bullets and can kill you if you touch it, flying, and capable of blasting people with cosmic energy or healing someone from the brink of death." _Of course, I can also be taken down by Sarah's mental attacks or Anika's trickiness, and if I lose concentration I'm in for a world of hurting, but I know I could take Jimmy or Kal. Or Honor. Or Yoshi._

"Congrats on the money, Yoshi. But why do you need a car when you can break the sound barrier?" _Could I get any sweet advertising deals like that? What could I advertise? Socks? A soft drink that I can't drink? I don't exactly radiate cool like Mark either. Why am I doing this anyway? Just to prove that I can? For the thrills? To make a difference in the world, by abandoning my country and working for China and the European Union?_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 29, 2003)

Anika grimaces somewhat, looking out the window.  _"Smells too much like testosterone in here..."_ she thinks.  _"I'm suddenly wishing Star or Kiyana came with, I'm feeling outnumbered."_

"Yeah, yeah, and his dad can beat up your dad, and yours is bigger than his.  That about covers that then, right?  Sheesh, guy talk is sooo intellectually stimulating."  she says, drolly.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Karen rolls her eyes when the "Fashion squad" approaches, totally missing it's effect as she has no pupils. _Oh no, I guess every school has some of them. I hope Jun-Min gets back soon._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen rolls her eyes when the "Fashion squad" approaches, totally missing it's effect as she has no pupils. _Oh no, I guess every school has some of them. I hope Jun-Min gets back soon._




Arafina notices Karen’s motion, and glances to her, “Karen right?  Arafina, my friends call me Ara, so they got you into this little training thing too?  So you trying to be on Legacy like Kelly Mitchell, or were you just lucky enough to get an invite to Jun Min’s Basic Training?”

Yoko glances to Charlotte, “You really don’t want to know her, she is so depressing, always in black, I can’t even believe that Arafina invited her with us last time we went shopping.  But I guess she is nice right?” she says to Lisa.

Lisa sighed, “Nice? Now you are just being polite Yoko, but she seems cool so far.”

Yoko smiled, “So you want to be on Legacy, that would be so awesome, you could hang out with Mark and Billy, two of the hottest guys here!  Yoshi isn’t bad either, not sure why he is dating the ditz, Cassandra, but she is sweet in a weird way.”

Lisa sighed, “You can be so mean, Yoko, she is nice.”

*The Jeep*

Ryan maneuvers the jeep, driving easily through the traffic on the freeway, a commercial aerodyne gliding high overhead towards the aerodyne port.  Yoshi just laughs as Ryan responds, “It is a sweet ride that is why I want one, it shows close,” before hearing his last comment, “Dude you are so full of yourself, you think you can take everyone?  I bet you, Jun Min could take you out, like that,” he snaps his fingers.

Billy glances to Anika, “I have to agree with Anika, the testosterone is almost too much for me guys.”

Yoshi smirks, “Hush you,” he says teasingly to Anika before rolling his eyes at Billy.

Ryan sees the exit he should take to get into China Town, or more commonly called the Dragon District.  Yoshi points, “Hey dude don’t miss our exit!”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Arafina notices Karen’s motion, and glances to her, “Karen right?  Arafina, my friends call me Ara, so they got you into this little training thing too?  So you trying to be on Legacy like Kelly Mitchell, or were you just lucky enough to get an invite to Jun Min’s Basic Training?”
> 
> Yoko glances to Charlotte, “You really don’t want to know her, she is so depressing, always in black, I can’t even believe that Arafina invited her with us last time we went shopping.  But I guess she is nice right?” she says to Lisa.
> 
> ...




"Nice to meet you, Ara. I'd love to join Legacy ... if they would have me that is . But a little training never hurt anybody ... well at least I thought so 'till today," Karen smirks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you, Ara. I'd love to join Legacy ... if they would have me that is . But a little training never hurt anybody ... well at least I thought so 'till today," Karen smirks.



 Ara nodded, "Yeah people get hurt here all the time, it is the nature of the beast.  Not my thing, but it is fun to watch, speaking of which where is our illustrious instructor?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ara nodded, "Yeah people get hurt here all the time, it is the nature of the beast.  Not my thing, but it is fun to watch, speaking of which where is our illustrious instructor?"




Karen shrugs, "Beats me. I think she had something to discuss with Kanaka, probably has something to do with what Anika did in the Gym."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2003)

Ryan chooses to ignore Anika and Billy for the moment, having not enough time to think of a witty comeback. "With luck, we'll never have to find out, but I'd give myself pretty good odds against her. And I mean...I got it," he snaps as he interrupts himself, turning into Dragon District. _What a stupid, stupid name._

_Okay, now I got a response._ "Yeah Anika, talking about shopping or arguing which celebrity is more attractive is a lot more intellectually stimulating," he says sarcastically. "And don't be fooled by Billy's act, he's just mad that everyone else in the car could take him."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2003)

Kelly sighed at the comment about Charlotte, she thought the girl looked depressed too, but that didn't mean that they had to say mean things about her, _well, at least Lisa is nice, and she knows how not nice Yoko is_, the popstar thought to herself as she listened to the conversation.  _These girls want me to be seen in their clique or something from me,_  she thought, not used to people wanting to hang out with her without ulterior motives.

"I do think Billy is scrumptious, but he's dating that Isabelle girl, and I don't want to poach, but your right, Mark is quite a hottie, I may have to do something about that, but I don't need to be on Legacy to hang out around them.  I want to be on Legacy just for me." Kelly says with a sigh.  "I think Cassie is pretty nice, well she hasn't been mean to me, so its almost the same thing, I just haven't really seen her a lot."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 29, 2003)

Cassie watches the 'in crowd' talk and chatter as she strides off to one side to resume her warm ups, sure that whatever Jun Min has in mind should be a sufficent physical challenge for her.​


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 30, 2003)

Charlotte just nods at Arafina's response, letting the group of girls detatch themselves from her over time.  _They don't get it._  She thinks, _They really dont._  Things were going pretty fast for her since the dance, but still she grew impatient from waiting they were doing now.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 30, 2003)

"Oh, yeah, you know me.  Can't talk enough about...shopping...stuff.  Shopping for stuff.  Or something like that," Anika says with a grin.

"You know, I really don't care about cars, but now with all this money, I wonder if I could get my horses shipped down here from Sweden.  I miss them.  Think there are any stables around here?

"I've also been thinking about setting up a charitable foundation for Legacy.  Get that money working and give what's made from it to charity.  It's nice to be able to live comfortably, but do we really need to make in a year more than what most people make in 40?"  She smiles.  "I know, you guys think I'm nuts.  I knew that already."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I've also been thinking about setting up a charitable foundation for Legacy.  Get that money working and give what's made from it to charity.  It's nice to be able to live comfortably, but do we really need to make in a year more than what most people make in 40?"  She smiles.  "I know, you guys think I'm nuts.  I knew that already."




"I can get behind that charity thing," Mark says, glad for the change of topic. "I got a guy coming to talk money and stuff sometime next week. Maybe we could get him on it?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2003)

_Well, really it's only right we get paid as much as we do. Only a few people have the talents we have, we provide a very valuable service at great risk to ourselves. If anything, we're underpaid when compared to rich brats like Kelly Mitchell._

"Yeah, I'd be willing to go in for the charity thing. The Legacy Foundation or something like that? We can also see about making it tax-deductible." _Great, looks like we'll have to talk to a lawyer. I hate lawyers._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 1, 2003)

*The Dragon District*

Once Ryan pulls into the Dragon District, although a colloquial term, it is easy to see that this district is very much influenced by several East-Asian cultures, and the streets are packed with tourists, and natives of the area.  Bikes and mopeds crowd the streets as do pedestrians, and a festival of some type seems to be in swing, or maybe it just a street market, but driving through this area will be an exercise in frustration.

Yoshi just gives everyone a look at the charity thing, “Yeah we can discuss this charity crap later, lets see if we can find this _gentleman’s club_ do you know what the name of it was again?”

Billy looks around, “Wow there sure are tons of people here, Isabelle would like this place,” he says offhandedly.

*The Yard*

Arafina just glances to Charlotte and places a hand on her should,, “You alright?” she says with some concern, “you look all wound up?”

Lisa smiles, “Billy is cute, and Mark is great too, he really just looks so, so pretty I guess, like the ultimate pretty boy, or something,” the young girl replies to Kelly.

Yoko shrugs, “If you like that kind of thing,” she says with a shrug.

Jun Min then lands on the field, wearing a black tight jumpsuit, with a thin white shirt over the upper body.  She smiles generously, and brushes her hair back from her face.  She finally smiles, “Okay, on to the next phase, I figured the first phase would be boring for some so this is a team exercise.  The task is easy, you get to fulfill every student’s dream.  You get a chance to put the hurt on your instructor’s, well instructor, mainly me, and a guest instructor, are you ready?”

*Meanwhile on a private Aerodyne leaving Mudaba Adin*

“Sir, you have a call on your private line G3-Alpha, secure from-” the slim faced man spoke softly to the young boy before him.  But he never finished as the young elite interrupted him.

“This is getting old, put him through,” Tommy spoke with a sigh, as video footage appeared on the monitor of the inner cabin.  Sitting before him was the elite terrorist known as Bishop.

Bishop scowled, “So you finally decide to start answering my calls, Ghost?”

“I have been busy, keeping you out of jail, by any means needed.  You don’t make that easy with needless public outings, and appointments, Bishop,” he replied with a calm smile, “but I do have my own affairs to deal with, and I am not exactly on your beck and call, Bishop, I know you called for a reason.”

“Straight and to the point, as always,” Bishop replied, “there has been a question burning in my mind for some time now, and I think you are the only one that can answer it.”

“Shoot,” Tommy replied.

“What is No Return, and just how did Valdez come to know about it?” Bishop replied.

“He knew cause I told him, albeit, I told him what I wanted him to know.  Because he has the greatest chance to create controversy, without wanton destruction.  Which has become a staple of the Pantheon creed,” the young elite replied without missing a beat.

“That does not answer the first part of my question,” Bishop replied irritated.

“Of course not, the probability of me actually telling you what I need you to know is far less likely then me actually telling you what you want to know.  Valdez, knows nothing about what No Return really is, only speculation funneled to him on my part.  Besides the controversy is growing around the ominous wording, even if there is little to back it up,” Tommy replied.

“I am not amused,” Bishop replied.

“That is the funny thing, Bishop, neither am I.  Frankly you don’t need to know.  My plans don’t entail being a pawn of Cardinal, I am all about revolution, but your brand of insanity is not my cup of tea.  Admittedly you were useful for several reasons, but that usefulness has become a frightening and escalating increase of reliability.  Thankfully, for all appearances, you’re the bad guys, and me I am just a kid trying to make his way in the world.  Oh is that anger creeping across your face, don’t worry it won’t last long, but since I am not a total heartless monster, like yourself, I have decided to make good on a few things.  I mean the UNJE will have an easier time rounding up Pantheon terrorists if they know where they are, and how they are being funded, and damn the luck if someone was to tip them off,” Tommy replied with a smile.

Bishop glared with hatred in his eyes, “You traitor…”

“Please, just doing my civic duty.  You might want to start praying to Cardinal for intervention, because Pantheon is about to get screwed,” Tommy ended the call, and turned to look out the window.

The thin man sitting across from him spoke, “Was that so wise to boast, Mr. McKain?  Pantheon is not a group to be trifled with.”

“It was a gamble, but it had to be done.  Pantheon wants a war, the United Nations want control, and the best thing I can do is to give them both what they want, in a way that suits my liking.  There are no eventualities though, we are treading on unmarked territory, but there are several wild cards that we can use to tip the scales in our favor.  Pantheon is only useful to me, if they are willing to fight for their very lives,” Tommy replied.

“I see, Mr. McKain, but hat if they seek to expose you?” the thin man replied.

“I thought about that, but they would have a hard time really getting anyone to see their side of the story, they are terrorists after all, responsible for countless deaths to baselines around the world.  They have no one to turn to but their peers,” he replied with a mirthful smile.  He focused fully on the thin man, “In the end, the only true card I have left to play, is No Return.”

“It still sounds risky,” the thin man replied.

“Brilliance is always risky,” he replied looking out the window over the landscape passing below, “get me in contact with Miss Mitchell’s agent, I feel like doing something nice.”


----------



## Aenion (Nov 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yard*
> Jun Min then lands on the field, wearing a black tight jumpsuit, with a thin white shirt over the upper body.  She smiles generously, and brushes her hair back from her face.  She finally smiles, “Okay, on to the next phase, I figured the first phase would be boring for some so this is a team exercise.  The task is easy, you get to fulfill every student’s dream.  You get a chance to put the hurt on your instructor’s, well instructor, mainly me, and a guest instructor, are you ready?”




_Fight miss Kim? Why would I want to attack her? I really don't want to hurt her or anyone else._ Karen looks very reluctant when she answers "I-I guess so. Who will be the other instructor?"


----------



## Green Karl (Nov 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *On the roof of the Institute*
> 
> James sits for a long while thinking, when hears someone else coming up next to him.  He glances up to see Kiyana taking a seat next to him, “I have been looking all over for you, what are you doing up here?” she questions.
> 
> She smiles weakly, “We didn’t really find much about Rei, and he skipped class all the time, and had few if any friends.  He wasn’t a good student, but he never really got into any big trouble.  The Institute says they will give us access to his records and files, so maybe there will be something in there, right?”




_a bit back in time_
James looks up and smiles "*Hey there Kiyana... oh yea I just wanted to get away from everyone for a bit. I mean I wasn't helping or anything and everyone else seems to be much more on the ball is all.*"



> After she finishes speaking, James hears a faint voice in his head, _“Hello… can anyone hear me?”_ it sounds like Sarah…




James jumps up "*Whoa did you hear that? I think it was Sarah in my head??? Sarah can you hear me? Hello... where are you?*" James looks at Kiyana with some worry on his face, and waits to see if there is an answer...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2003)

"He definitely is very pretty, its part of his charm, I think we would look very good together, if we date, maybe we could go to an awards ceremony together or something, would you guys like to come too?  They really are more fun then they look."  Kelly says smiling at a memory of the last Awards ceremony.

When Jun Minfly's out wearing a body suit, she made a guess that she knew what was coming, and Kelly couldn't help but be a little worried.  She knew her own mental defenses were non-existant, not even equal with a normal humans,_  this is soo going to hurt_, she thought with a slight sigh.  "The Guest instructor wouldn't be Kensei would it?" Kelly asked, feeling a touch pleased with her self that she reasoned it out.

"Can we like talk to each other and make some plans and stuff while we are waiting for the other instructor?"  Kelly asked, floating a few inches off the ground, she was glad she hadn't let her sheilds down, not that they would be much help against Jun Min.  She floats over to Karen and Cassie, and signals Charlotte over as well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2003)

Cassie nods as she hears the plan, having antipated a 'new level' of confrontation, and a pair of experienced Elites fitting the bill quite well. "Ma'am? What are the conditions, and ground rules on this? I am assuming purely physcial melee.. or are you wanting all out, using any and all powers just short of lasting injury?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 1, 2003)

Ryan will search around for a parking spot for a few minutes, then gets out. "It'll probably be faster if we go the rest of the way on foot. Do you think I should even come along, given how I stand out like a sore thumb? It's called the Yellow Lotus Parlor."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

*The Yard*

Jun Min smirked, "Well there goes my surprise, not that I hid it well, but yes, it will be myself and Kensei.  As far as rules go," she lifts off the ground her feet just dangling inches above the ground, "Cassie, anything and everything you got.  We won't be trying to kill, of course, but use what you have to your advantage.  Being your instructor, I know what you can and cannot do, which makes up for the greater number of students.  You have fourty-five seconds to plan..."

Kensei drops down opposite of Jun Min, floating as well, wearing his JE Uniform, he is about fifty across from Jun Min, floating behind the students.  Energy crackling over his body...


----------



## Samnell (Nov 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan will search around for a parking spot for a few minutes, then gets out. "It'll probably be faster if we go the rest of the way on foot. Do you think I should even come along, given how I stand out like a sore thumb? It's called the Yellow Lotus Parlor."




Mark sighed, "Yeah... I wish it weren't, but that's a good idea. Unless, Anika can you hide Ryan's glow?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Green Karl said:
			
		

> _a bit back in time_
> James looks up and smiles "*Hey there Kiyana... oh yea I just wanted to get away from everyone for a bit. I mean I wasn't helping or anything and everyone else seems to be much more on the ball is all.*"




Kiyana smiles, "Don't worry about," she moves behind him and massages his shoulders, "your doing fine, plus we are Legacy, we all got picked for a reason, right?" she says comfortingly...



> James jumps up "*Whoa did you hear that? I think it was Sarah in my head??? Sarah can you hear me? Hello... where are you?*" James looks at Kiyana with some worry on his face, and waits to see if there is an answer...




Kiyana stands as well, "I think so, and it sounded like Sarah..."

_"James, John... Kiyana... I can hear you, I am in the infirmary... I am so glad to hear your voice, it seems like I have been trapped for ever..."_ Sarah's voice replies.

Kiyana looks to James, "She is awake!  Lets go see her."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2003)

Kelly's  eyes widen at the very short time that they were given to prepare a plan, not to mention the fact that they were between the pair and not on one side of them.  "Cassie, Charlotte, you two go after Jun Min while me and Karen go after Kensei, if either of us manage to take down our opponent, they should help out the others with theirs, but I wont be very much good against Jun Min, against any mental power from anyone."  She whispers quickly to the others, her voice raises as she finishes, glad that she had been maintaining her air shield since before she came outside, and didn't have to waste time bringing it up, she refused to be caught without it like she had been with Genocide.

"The most important part of the plan, is to..." the popstar starts before suddenly throwing off a pair of lightning bolts that burst into incandescent spheres centered around Jun Min. "Hit them before they hit us first!" she says as she launches herself into the air toward Kensei, although she does keep an eye out on Jun Min, instinctively fearing the mentalist more.

OOC: Sustaining flight, and Air Shield.  2 +7(8S) Area effect Lightning bolts, with the area as large as it can be without risking one of her team mates.  Use Heroic Surge for the second lightning bolt attack.  Apply aerial combat to defense, and dodge to Jun Min.  Extra effort to boost her lightning by 2 ranks to +10.  Hero point spent to get over the effects of extra effort.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

"Everything we've got? I'm so going to need new gym clothes," she says as the first tears start to appear on the sleeves of her shirt.

_Kelly's really taking this seriously. Well Kensei should be though enough to survive me. So I guess I should do my best too._ At Kelly's rather obvious sign she launches herself at Kensei with a mighty leap trying to grab a hold of him. _If I can pin him or at least hang on to him, he won't be able to use his sword._

ooc: activating energy field (6L), charging Kensei +8 to hit and try to grapple him, +14 to hold on, defense 16.

EDITED: forgot to add dodge


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 2, 2003)

Cassie

As soon as the directions are given, Cassie jumps to get to one side of Jun Min (and more importantly out between the two of them) and moves to provide an opening for Charlotte to take Jun Min from the other side.


OOC: Dodge on Jun Min and looking to flank.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 2, 2003)

"Thanks Arafina, I'm okay, but there's something I should be telling you, I think-you deserve to know first.  Well, I have another power-it's kind of like yours, I guess.  I can transform my body into...well, spiders."  Charlotte waits to get Arafina's initial reaction, "It's gross, yeah, I don't like it either-but I think I'll have to use it in this next fight.  I wouldn't blame you if you don't want to be friends anymore..."  Charlotte continues, before Jun Min's declaration of 45 seconds to prep.

"Just because you're a pop star, Kelly, doesn't mean that means anything to me.  I'll do what I deem is appropriate against Jun Min for now, just don't expect me to take any orders from you.  She replies to the elite, then moves forward to engage Jun Min, without giving Arafina much time to respond to her last statements.

Charlotte focuses herself on her and her opponent as she moves, her skin melting away into her form and being replaced by glittering, red eyes across a pitch black surface with legs and pincers laced with paralyzing (OOC stunning) venom.  She mantians an overall shape similar to her normal one, but stops just running-her form instead slides across the ground, her legs leaving trails of spiders who stick slightly before bouncing back up to her form.  Despite all of this, she is able to move as swiftly and gracefully as she was in her battle with Shao-Lin and Cassie.

(OOC-Alternate form, Dodge on Jun Min, Charging, Attack +10 with +8 stun damage bonus, AC 21)


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

*The Battle in the Yard!*

Arafina watches Charlotte change with curiosity, and she sees no revulsion in the girl’s eyes, although her friends and several students watching, recoil in shock, and horror at the young elite’s change.

_*Initiative:* Kelly 23, Kensei 21, Karen 20, Cassandra 19, Charlotte 17, Jun Min 16_

Kelly is the quickest off the mark with, as she lashes out with two quick bolts of lightning power at Jun Min, the bolts flashing through the daylight causing sparking pyrotechnics!  The first blast goes wide, and shakes the earth with arcing blasts,  while the second strikes Jun Min head on, but fizzles into nothing, as her psychic powers keep the blunt of the blast from her body.  But the blast from the first bolt jostles the floating elite, in the electrical field that expands from where the bolt strikes!

_Kelly rolled a 16 and a 25, the first attack missed.  Jun Min made a Reflex save and got a 19.  She rolled damage save of 6, used a “Villain Point”, and rolled a 12 total.  She takes 1 point of Stun Damage, but is not stunned.  The second blast strikes head on.  But Jun Min makes her damage save with a 19 total roll. Next round Kelly can spend the Hero Point for removing the fatigue effect from Extra Effort._

Kensei seeing Karen turn on him, raises a hand his body arcing with energy, as a fierce energy field, and force field grow around the powerful elite.  He focuses his power, and a narrow beam of energy lances from his hands right into Karen, flashing with power, as he attempts to scrambles her vision!  The blast strikes home, singing her ruby skin, and could potentially blind the young elite in the same shot!

_Kensei rolled a 30 to strike after activating his Energy Field and Force Field, Karen rolled a Damage Save of 16, and her Reflex save versus the dazzle effect (sight) was a 13.  I will wait to see if Karen wishes to spend a Hero Point on either roll.

I am aware that other players have made their actions but I will wait to see if any change from these results before I press on._


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

ooc: I will spend a hero point to reroll the reflex save vs dazzle.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 2, 2003)

(As above action, except I'll use a hero point to boost Alternate Form up 2 points)


----------



## Agamon (Nov 2, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark sighed, "Yeah... I wish it weren't, but that's a good idea. Unless, Anika can you hide Ryan's glow?"




Anika thinks a moment.  "I think I could, in a roundabout way.  It'd make both of us less conspicuous, actually,"  she says.  She looks at Ryan, appearing hesitant.  "It might weird you out a bit, though, Ryan.  Do you trust me?"


----------



## Green Karl (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana smiles, "Don't worry about," she moves behind him and massages his shoulders, "your doing fine, plus we are Legacy, we all got picked for a reason, right?" she says comfortingly...
> 
> Kiyana stands as well, "I think so, and it sounded like Sarah..."
> 
> ...




James grabs Kiyana's hand and teleports them both to the infirmary... when they get there if John is not there he will ask SARAH where he is and call him...


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2003)

"Of course I trust you. What does that have to with a disguise though? Just tell me what you're going to do." _Why do I have a bad feeling about this? What is she going to do, transform me into a hamster or something?

Oh, wait, she probably could. That's bad._


----------



## Agamon (Nov 3, 2003)

Anika smiles at Ryan.  "Good.  Well...the only way I can think of is if I turn you invisible.  Changing your shape won't help, you'll still glow, most likely.  Thing is, I don't have much of a grasp on turning things invisible, I can only do it to myself.  So...I was thinking I could possess you, you know, take control of your body.  Then I could turn you, well us, invisible."  She winces somewhat at the proposal.  "Probably the only way I can get you into the building later on too, unless you stay behind with the group that James is going to get.  Your call."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2003)

Ryan laughs. "That's a great idea. Very creative. So can I sense stuff, or think, or whatever, while you are possessing me, or what?" _Heck, I can trust her. It is good thinking, and it would be a shame to let it go to waste._

"Sure, I'm in. Only one way to find out the answers to my previous questions. Release me when we're safe or in trouble. Be sure to use it on Strength when we fight him." Ryan then lowers his mental defenses, sighing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2003)

*The Battle in the Yard continues!*

Karen tries to shrug of the effects of the, dazzle effect but the bright blast, scrambles her vision, all she can see is bright searing light, and is effectively blinded by the blast!

_Karen takes 1 Stun hit and Karen got a total roll of 13 for the Reflex Save, the base roll, her reroll was a 5!  She has used one Hero Point thus far._

Karen leaps forward twenty feet, but is not close enough to strike, nor can she see her target anymore, with her vision shot for the moment.  She can hear the fighting going on around her, but  can see nothing.

Cassie leaps to one side of Jun Min trying to flank her with Charlotte and stays on the defensive but does not attack at this point.  Charlotte charges forward and slams Jun Min hard with her spidery fists, causing the mentalist to recoil some from the strike!

_Cassie moved and used Dodge, Charlotte rolled an 18 to strike, and Jun Min rolled an 11 to make her damage save and takes another Stun Hit, now 2 stun hits, but is not stunned.  Charlotte will be able to spend the Hero point next round for the Extra-Effort._

Jun Min seeing the danger she is in, flies upward twenty feet, “Nice moves!” as her body flares with power, and she unleashes an area mental assault on both Charlotte and Cassandra!

_Jun Min rolls a 10 to strike the area,  Charlotte rolled a 12 for her Reflex save while Cassandra got a 22.  Charlotte rolled a 12 on the Damage Save, and is Unconscious with 1 Stun Hit!  Cassandra rolled a 6 on the Damage Save assuming she wants to stay conscious a Hero Point was spent and she rolled a 24, she is not harmed by the attack in the least!_

Charlotte’s mind is blasted with overwhelming power from the secondary effects of the area mental assault, and the poor girl drops to the ground in a heap!  But Cassie is able to avoid the affects with crafty maneuvering sheer will!

_It is now *Kelly’s* turn!_

*The Infirmary*

James and Kiyana poof into the room, and find Sarah laying on the bed, she glances over to the two elites weakly, as John bursts through the door, wearing a damp shirt and sweat pants, “Sarah!” he says.

Sarah sits up, slowly, “John, James, Kiyana, oh my god, that was fast, what day is it?”

John shakes his head and sits on the edge of his bed, “Its Saturday, you have been asleep or out for a week now…”

Sarah looks around, “What happened, I don’t really…” she rubs her head, and lays back down, “my head is pounding, where is everyone, I feel like I missed so much.”


----------



## Agamon (Nov 3, 2003)

Anika grins in relief from Ryan's reply.  "Awesome.  Yeah, you'll just be in the passenger seat, I'll be driving."

_"All this for recon,"_ she thinks.  _"But it's a really important recon,"_ she rationalizes.  She glances at Ryan.  "This should work pretty good actually.  Freya will like this, after all, she goddess of l...er, magic, yeah, goddess of magic," Anika says, blushing a bit and looking away.

She quickly begins to draw a glowing 'X' in the air, closing her eyes and chanting  "Beautiful Freya, goddess of...um, magic, bond my spirit with the body of my...uh, Ryan." She looks up sheepishly.  "Wow, pretty smooth, hey?" she says, as her form begins to fade and merge with that of Ryan's.

Ryan shakes his head and his eyes now appear to glow a lighter, more blueish hue than the rest of him.  "Whoa.  Don't matter how often I do this, it's still freakin' weird...okay, now for part two."

Ryan draws a bowtie-shaped rune, an X with the sides closed off, and says, "Great Loki, I beseech you once more, allow us to deceive our enemies so that they cannot perceive that which stands before them."  As the rune disipates, Ryan's form fades away, as well.  "Cool," you can hear him say as he looks down and sees nothing.  "I'll stick close, but I'll try to keep quiet.  No sudden movements though, 'kay, guys?  You might run into me, and that would suck."

_"How you doing in there?"_ Anika thinks to Ryan. _ "Fits pretty nice, I might just keep it,"_ she adds jokingly.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2003)

"Not good, thats very very not good."  Kelly mutters as Charlotte falls unconscious, _I don't even know if either of them can actually fly, she thinks exasperatedly.  Can they even get to her anymore? _Kelly wonders.  She grimaces at the fact that the 'plan' had been hers.  One of the others could deal with Kensei since hes on the ground, but none of them could deal with Jun Min in the air.

_I have to at least get her down to them.  Need to keep Kensei from attacking the others too, God, is it always going to be like this?  _Nature responded to her urgings, the air around them grew chill, as hot as it was before she had chagd the weather, it became that cold and more.  The temperature dropped rapidly, and it begam to snow, dropping little flakes on all of the combatants.  The area around Kensei turns even more violently frigid, the air itself could sap a persons energy, and the snow was no little flakes, but hail the size of tennis balls. Simultaneously, the same phenomenon occured in the area around the floating teacher, though if it were possible, the cloud around Jun Min was even denser.

OOC:  Hero point to undo the extra effort effect of last turn.  Using Extra Effort to make the Hail on Jun Min rank 10.  Both attacks include Fatigue and Entangle, heroic surge for the second attack.  I'm not sure whether I can use my second half-action to use obscure, I don't believe its an attack, so it should be legal to use obscure, the SFX, being the swirling of the snow, if I can, use Obscure on Kensei.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 3, 2003)

"My eyes!" Karen staggers as she tries to locate Kensei, _I guess I shouldn't have told him I couldn't see Shao-Lin before._ When she hears a sound from the direction she was expecting him in, she leaps at it, again trying to grab Kensei, hoping it's not one of her own team mates.

ooc: same as before but this time blindly leaping at the nearest sound.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2003)

Ryan suddenly loses control of his own body. _This is not cool at all,_ he thinks, trying to calm himself.

_I'm fine,_ he assures Anika. _Talk about an out of body experience. Still, this is very strange and I'd prefer to get it over with as quickly as possible. Still, I bet it's even weirder for you, controlling someone else's body. Stop the spell if there's trouble._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2003)

*The Battle in the Yard continues!*

_*Round Two Initiative:* Kelly 23, Kensei 21, Karen 20, Cassandra 19, Charlotte 17, Jun Min 16_

Kelly unleashes her power, and encases Kensei is freezing ice, locking him down for a moment, drawing his attention from Karen; the cold sapping his strength away at his endurance.  The same effect befalls Jun Min as well, but she stays aloft, she just can’t move her limbs, still floating about twenty feet above the ground.  An obscuring mist grows around the elite powered by Kelly’s will…

_Kelly rolled a 26 and a 16, she hit Kensei head on and he failed his saving throws, but takes no damage.  Jun Min made her Damage save as well, but failed her other saving throws.  They are both fatigued and entangled._

Kensei flares with powers and shatters the ice surrounding him, and flies upward, shrugging off the attack.  He then moves straight up into the air seventy feet, and aims a blast between Karen and Kelly, and unleashed a powerful ball of light energy, which flares into a bright ball, 

_Kensei rolled a 19 to strike, missed but still incurred an area attack.  He used his Energy Field to break free of the Snare effect and used Heroic Surge for the attack after moving 70 feet straight up. Karen rolled a 13 Damage save versus the attack, and Kelly got a 5 and fails she is Unconscious from the force of the blast and drops to the ground. She failed the Dazzle effect as well, but that is a moot point.  Karen still has a chance to use a Hero Point to reroll the save this round, so I will wait to see if she does.  Both characters failed their reflex saves versus the Area Attack, rolling a 12 for Karen, and a 6 for Kelly. Kelly has taken 1 Stun hit so far._

Karen moves forward blindly in a leap, and is now both blind, and in the Obscure affected area, created by Kelly!

_*Karen* let me know if you wish to reroll or not, after you is *Cassandra*_


----------



## Aenion (Nov 3, 2003)

ooc: I'll spend a hero point to reroll the damage save, I doubt she'll get much blinder than she already is.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2003)

Cassandra's action: One of two options, either trying to find suitable things to throw at the now airborne targets (basically anything she can heft and throw) or more likely trying to leap (via trees, walls, telephone poles whatever) into a position to to a leap kick at Jun Min (more to keep the 'acrobatic distraction thing going that a chance to harm her with 'shields' up, but hey.. it's my job  )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 4, 2003)

The floating mass of spiders sprayed across the ground, their legs twitching upwards in the air, attempts to regain group consciousness.

If successful:

The spiders manage to crawl back quickly and mass together, but instead of forming a human-shaped creature they spring forward in the shape of a wave of black and red.  It shoots forth at Jun Min with the force of a geyser, and then remains in that awkward position even though it's attack is finished.

(Hero point to recover, if successful at the check, use Elasticity followed by a normal attack)


----------



## Agamon (Nov 4, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan suddenly loses control of his own body. _This is not cool at all,_ he thinks, trying to calm himself.
> 
> _I'm fine,_ he assures Anika. _Talk about an out of body experience. Still, this is very strange and I'd prefer to get it over with as quickly as possible. Still, I bet it's even weirder for you, controlling someone else's body. Stop the spell if there's trouble._




_"Yeah, tell me about it,"_ Anika thinks.  _"You're the boss.  Hopefully, there is no trouble.  Otherwise, this was pointless..."_

"Okay, guys, we ready for action?" she says aloud, but not too loud.  "What's the plan, Mark?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 4, 2003)

*Back in the Dragon District*

Anika’s use of powers draws the attention of several passerbies’ as both she and Ryan disappear, many people clap and surround the youths.  Billy glances to Mark, “This seems like a good time to make us scarce,” he says just loud enough for Mark to hear him.

Yoshi smirks, “Man, we have fans, and we can’t even enjoy it, hey break it up people nothing to see here, just,” he says to the growing crowd.  He glances to Mark, “I think we should hurry up, and Anika… Ryan whatever, can you fly?” he says to no one in particular.

Mark can see a group of street toughs lounging across the street, eating some food, and watching the crowd with some growing disdain.  When they see the teens they look even less pleased.

*Back in the Yard!*

Karen rushed dazed into the dissipating mist, and although somewhat hurt she is no worse for the wear from the explosive attack.  She is still blinded by the Dazzle effect from Kensei’s first attack.

_Karen rolled a 15 on the reroll and spends another Hero Point, she takes on Stun hit, totaling two stun hits now.  She rolled a 6 on the Fortitude Save to recover from Blindness, she gets a +1 to the roll for next round._

Cassandra uses her foot to kick a rock right to her hands with ease and throws it with speed…

_Cassandra rolled a 10 to strike, I will wait to see if she wishes to use a Hero Point or not.  The field is wide open for about 100 feet across in a rough circle, not really trees unless you take to the trees, and play to your advantage._

Charlotte lays on the ground in her normal shape, but she shakes off the effects of the attack, and is able to get her bearings.  She spends a moment trying to get her bearings, but is able to defend herself normally.

_Charlotte being Unconscious resorts to her normal form the power is sustained, and therefore she cannot not maintain without a free action.  Charlotte spends  Hero Point, and gets a 12 on the recovery check she is currently just *dazed*, a caveat for my own mistake, but able to act.  Going with page 139 for the description of a Dazed Character._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC: Holding the hero point (having used one already) and try to keep the acrobatic diversion thing going while picking up more rocks, ect, to keep up the throwing trick while trying to find a way to be effective despite the force field. (might considering switching her next attack to the other flyer depending on his range in comparison to her. Assuming they aren't low enough to actually attack him?)


----------



## Samnell (Nov 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back in the Dragon District*
> Mark can see a group of street toughs lounging across the street, eating some food, and watching the crowd with some growing disdain.  When they see the teens they look even less pleased.




"Let's move, guys." _There goes our cover._ Mark carefully avoids looking directly at the toughs across the street. "We just need to find a spot to hang out at for a few hours and we'll see what we want."

OOC: I'm not sure if the guys eating qualify or not. Does the place we're trying to sneak into have a sidewalk cafe or something where they're eating, or are these unrelated thugs?


----------



## Aenion (Nov 5, 2003)

Karen staggers about, not really sure where everyone is, she drops into a defensive stance waiting for her sight to return.

ooc: fighting defensively


----------



## Agamon (Nov 6, 2003)

_OCC: Durn, didn't think about the potential audience, should have been more subtle._

Anika instinctively nods Ryan's head, though no one can see him.  "Yeah, I can fly," she whispers.  "We should make like trees.  I'll be right behind you guys."

_"Wow,"_ Anika thinks to Ryan, _"I can feel the power pulsating through your body.  You can feel this 24/7, hey?"_


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2003)

OOC: Kelly will use a hero point the round after she gets knocked out to attempt to recover.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 6, 2003)

*The Dragon District*

_The thugs out front are not related to the Brass Orchid as far as you know, and the establishment you are looking for is deeper in the District it is a compound, an exclusive club, of sorts._

Yoshi nods and starts walking, “Lets find a place to duck into, or something, to get our bearings,” he says before walking down the street some ways before ducking into a large indoor market place crowded with people.

Billy follows with a groan, “This may not be a good idea.”

Mark can see the thugs have begun to follow the group after some conversation, about eight in total.  None looks older then eighteen, very hip, Asian teens, six males and two girls, the natives it seems tries to pay them no mind.  As they part for the teens.

*The Battle in the Yard Continues!*

Jun Min changes focus and focuses her will on Cassandra, throwing the full force of her power at the young elite!  She decides to target just the young elite, but between the Ice around her, and the fatigue her shot is way, and Cassandra voids injury.

_Jun Min rolled a strike and got an 11._

Kelly is able to shrug off the effects of the attack, as she rouses herself from unconsciousness.  She is able to defend herself normally but is dazed as the attack, did a number on her.

_Kelly rolled a 12 on her recovery check, she is now up but dazed._

Kensei, seeing Kelly get up, but also seeing Cassandra still active and moving decides to kill two birds with one stone, and fires a dazzle burst between the two young elites, to blind them, and keep them off-balance.  Amazingly enough both girls are able to keep their eyesight despite the blast from the attack!

_Kelly rolled a 24, and Cassandra got a 29 on their reflex saves!_

Karen tries to stay on the defensive, and is still not able to shrug off the effects of the blindness from the dazzle effect.

_Fortitude save was an 18, she is on the Defensive.

I will wait to see if *Cassandra* will continue with her attack._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 6, 2003)

OOC: Okay, going to attack the closest of the two. (That is if she is able to reach that one, otherwise manuevering so that she can attack the one who is open for it. (I'm betting the force field might be a problem))


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2003)

Kelly, looks about groggily as she regains consciousness, she remembers getting hit by something but not exactly what.  _The training, thats it, I'm training and something hit me and knocked me out, I think I'm suppoused to be trying to stop Jun Min or something, so I'd better help Cassie with that,_  she thinks somewhat blearily.  She raises her hand, intending to intensify the blizzard surrounding the mentalist.

OOC: dazed is a minus to all actions, but the way its writen imply actions, so I'll post them and if not, ignore them.  +5(+8S) with Fatigue and Entangle.  I will use her other half action to build up the swirling flakes around herself to provide a cover bonus, as think as it can get.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2003)

_Make like trees? I don't get it,_ he communicates to Anika, before noticing through her eyes the group of thugs. _What a bunch of loser posers. Haven't they figured out that we're elites yet? Do they seriously think they can take us? You think we should let them pass and flank them if they mean to cause trouble, Anika?_

Ryan then feels bored. This whole 'no physical sensation' thing was getting kind of lame.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 7, 2003)

_"And leave, silly,"_ Anika thinks, smiling.  _"I only spent 12 years in North America, and I know that one.  I don't know what they want, but they could blow our cover really fast, and that's a bad thing."_

Anika follows the guys, keeping quiet and out of everyone else's way.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika follows the guys, keeping quiet and out of everyone else's way.




Mark follows Yoshi, guessing he knows his way around the area.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 7, 2003)

Karen keeps her ears perked for any sound of movement that doesn't belong to her teammates, _This isn't going well. I really need to do something._ When she hears Jun-Min and Cassie fighting, she tries to leap at Jun-Min, trying to grab her and pull her down out of the air.

ooc: charge (using Leaping) Jun-Min for a grapple, +8 to hit (- penalties), +12 to hold on, defense


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 7, 2003)

"This is so not going to turn into last match."  Charlotte says as she picks herself up, her body melting away again and revealing a swarm of spiders.

OOC-Charlotte will change her form again and then press on her attack (as above action)-except instead of just attacking, she'll ram Jun Min (+16S I think...), not focusing her dodge bonus on anybody (+1 to all).


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 9, 2003)

*The Dragon District Indoor Flea Market*

Anika and Ryan are able to float above the throngs of people, on this multiple floor flea market, the ceiling is about thirty feet, and is a glass roof, but it isn’t transparent instead it displays various landscapes, commercials, and scenes in full moving color, mixed with music and the sounds of the crowds it is a bit chaotic, and tumultuous.

Yoshi glances over his shoulder, “Alright from what I recall of this area, we should be able to come out the other side, and we should be about down the street from this Parlor, not sure how to get in, the place is like a country club, gated, with security guards nothing big, but real exclusive or something,” he says with a shrug.

Billy nods, “I trust your sense of direction Yoshi, but this does not leave us with any room to maneuver if things get hairy,” he mutters.

Yoshi shrugs, “Yeah, but we can buy cool stuff.”

Anika and Ryan floating overhead, spots the gang of youths circling around through the crowd, as they move to intercept the young elites.  She sees them come about a corner of stalls selling electronics and computer parts at rock-bottom prices.

As Mark and the crew continues, the crowd breaks and they encounter the six youths.  Each is dressed in black and red, and they have studs in their ears, eyebrows, and lips.  One of them fashions a Mohawk, with a tattoo writhing dragon design on the bare scalp, he sneers, almost laughing.  His crew folds their arms, four males, and two women, dressed in similar designs with similar bodywork.

The leader of sorts cracks a wry grin, “Can I get your autograph?”

*The Battle in the Yard continues!*

Cassandra kicks up another rock to her hand with ease and tosses it at Jun Min trying to distract the teacher from completely demolishing the students.  But the stone bounces off her force field with nary an effect to the elite as she casually regards the field and the participants. 

_No Description yet but Charlotte rolled an attack of 16 will wait to see if she wishes to use a reroll..._

Jun Min presses the attack and pushes her power to widen the range of her area attack, to nearly double its normal range!  Centering the blast on poor Cassandra who is the only student has not been hurt grievously in the match.

_Cassandra struck with a 27, but the damage does not bypass Jun Min’s Force Field.  Jun Min made a strike against Cassandra and hits square on with a 1, beating her Mental Defense of 16.  Cassie made a Damage save of 21. Charlotte rolled a 19 for the Reflex Save.  Kelly got a Reflex save of 11.  Karen rolled a Reflex save of 13.

I will wait to see if any wish to use Hero Points to get a second chance at any rolls before I proceed with Damage saves._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 9, 2003)

OOC: I believe Kelly is able to use a hero point, so she will.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2003)

OOC: Shifting her focus to Kensai since I don't have an anti armor gun to take the force field down with. :-D


----------



## Aenion (Nov 9, 2003)

ooc: I'll count on my damage save


----------



## Agamon (Nov 10, 2003)

_"Dammit, you gotta be kidding me.  We obviously need some more recon training,"_ Anika thinks to Ryan.  _"Even if we somehow get past this without making a scene, it'll be known we were here.  No way were going to catch anyone by surprise tonight now.  I wonder if the straight forward approach might not be the way to go now...."_


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2003)

Ryan mentally curses as he watches the street toughs approach Mark. _You think that they're associated with the Brass Orchid Triad? I say that if we have to fight these losers, we immediately head for their club and try and find Strength and Honor._

_Another plan based on stealth and misdirection has failed. Just like it always happens in video games and in the movies..._


----------



## Agamon (Nov 10, 2003)

_"Just the four of us?  We'll be totally outnumbered.  And you saw what that Honor guy did to Mark, one-on-one."_


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2003)

Ryan mentally sighs again. _You forgot to count yourself Anika. There's you, me, Yoshi, Billy, and Mark. That makes five.

We can get Yoshi to run back to gather reinforcements while the rest of us prevent our criminal friends from leaving. We are NOT going to lose our only lead to anything worthwhile here. Besides, unlike Mark, I have a plan, and I'm sure that if it's just those two, we can take them down._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2003)

_Edited my combat post Sollir please take a look before we continue _


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 11, 2003)

OOC-If it's a natural roll of 16, then I won't reroll, but if its a 16 including my attack bonus, then I'll spend a hero point to reroll.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 11, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan mentally sighs again. _You forgot to count yourself Anika. There's you, me, Yoshi, Billy, and Mark. That makes five.
> 
> We can get Yoshi to run back to gather reinforcements while the rest of us prevent our criminal friends from leaving. We are NOT going to lose our only lead to anything worthwhile here. Besides, unlike Mark, I have a plan, and I'm sure that if it's just those two, we can take them down._




_"Er, right, five.  I told you, this is strange,"_ Anika thinks, a bit embarrassed.  _"And that's the only part I'm worried about: 'if it's just those two.'  But your right.  Let's just how this goes down first..."_


----------



## Samnell (Nov 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Dragon District Indoor Flea Market*The leader of sorts cracks a wry grin, “Can I get your autograph?”




As the tough speaks the world slows down around Mark, his words trailing off into a drone, only to snap back to normal speed as he finishes. _Ok, I think I slept through this class. We really need to get the hell out of here and think up some other way to do this. If we start a fight here I'm not going to be the only one going out on a stretcher._ Mark's eyes darted around the crowd. _And we're trapped in here._

"Yeah, sure. Got something to write with?" Mark said brightly in the vague hope that they actually wanted autographs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 12, 2003)

*The Battle in the Yard*

Charlotte slams Jun Min hard stunning the instructor for a moment, knocking the wind out of her!  Thankfully Charlotte’s defenses keep her from suffering harm, from her reckless action as well!

_Charlotte used a Hero Point, I always give you the total roll, and rolled a 23 a hit.  Jun Min made a damage Save and got a 15, she is stunned._

Jun Min falls to the ground, shaken from the attack, but regains her wits quick enough to initiate her attack as before.  Her force field reappears as she flies up and unleashes the attack.

_Jun Min used a Villain Point to recover from Stun.  She activates her defenses, and flies upward thirty feet.  I looked back Kelly used a Hero Point for her recovery check this round, and Charlotte used a Hero Point to reroll her attack.  I shall proceed normally.  Charlotte rolled a Damage Save of 12, she takes another stun hit and is stunned.  Karen rolled a 19 damage save and takes one stun hit.  Kelly rolled a 9 and takes another stun hit and is knocked out once again by the mental blast!   Cassandra rolled an 11 and is stunned, with a stun hit._

Jun Min breathes hard, “Okay… I think that is enough… wow… you guys really pushed me… that was awesome…”

*The Dragon District*

The Asian youth grins, “Yeah, your like the fast guy right?” he says to Mark, as a slim girl stands alongside the youth he is currently talking to.  She smiles, “I want an autograph too, and pulls her shirt down some, “right here, say it is to Kaiko, that would be great!”

One of the taller teens starts fumbling through his pockets for something to write with as well.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Dragon District*
> 
> The Asian youth grins, “Yeah, your like the fast guy right?” he says to Mark, as a slim girl stands alongside the youth he is currently talking to.  She smiles, “I want an autograph too, and pulls her shirt down some, “right here, say it is to Kaiko, that would be great!”




"Yeah, I'm the fast one," Mark answered happily. "I can do that if you have something that'll write on it!" _Ok, so I was paranoid and I didn't even have pot for an excuse. But some guy tried to kill me last night and I think that's good enough reason. A guy really could get to like this fame stuff._ 

Mark will sign anything, within reason, offered.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Battle in the Yard*
> 
> Charlotte slams Jun Min hard stunning the instructor for a moment, knocking the wind out of her!  Thankfully Charlotte’s defenses keep her from suffering harm, from her reckless action as well!
> 
> ...




Hearing Jun-Min call out from a position Karen didn't expect, she freezes in her tracks, "Is ... is it over? Di-did we win?"
Still blinded she sits down to make sure she doesn't make more of a fool out herself than she already did. The bright light she's seeing slowly turns to blurred images as her sight starts to return.
_This went all wrong,_ she thinks, being very angry at herself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2003)

Cassie shrugs. "Seems that some of us did at least." looks a little bit angry with herself as she tries to catcher breath -What is the use of powers if you can't even hurt your foes?- She thinks. -Perhaps the fact that I have no parahuman assets beyond agility and recovery is the reason I was passed over for the legacy?-


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2003)

*The Dragon District*

Mark, Yoshi and Billy get inundated with questions and requests for autographs as the crowd starts to focus more and more on the teens, marveling at the elites many questioning if they are even elites some recognizing Billy from the first attack, others recognize Mark from the attack last night.

The girl that had Mark sign the top of her breasts kisses him on the cheek and gets a picture with him, if allowed.  Yoshi just grins, “Dude I could get used to this…”

Billy smiles, “I think this is not going to help our cause.”

Meanwhile Anika and Ryan, can spot on the opposite edge of the bazaar a black sedan pull up, for a moment, followed by a black SUV.  The two vehicles pause, and the driver gets out of the black sedan and opens the rear door, allowing two large men to step out flanking a smaller thin old man, and a tall slim male that is bald, wearing a sharp black suit.  The top of his head is decorated with a dragon, and the party of people approaches the crowd.

*The Yard*

Jun Min lands breathing hard, catching her breath, “Whoa you guys are pretty good, I am not worried about your safety so much as that of others, really.  For a test run that went as well as could be expected.”

Kensei lands dropping his defenses, “I was a little worried we may have over done it, but you kids did great.”


----------



## Aenion (Nov 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yard*
> 
> Jun Min lands breathing hard, catching her breath, “Whoa you guys are pretty good, I am not worried about your safety so much as that of others, really.  For a test run that went as well as could be expected.”
> 
> Kensei lands dropping his defenses, “I was a little worried we may have over done it, but you kids did great.”




Still blinking her eyes, trying to get rid of the big ball of light still obscuring her vision, Karen turns her head towards Kensei, "We did great? I still can't see clearly. I really don't feel like I did great," she sounds angry and disappointed about her own performance, _Unless you call jumping in the vague direction of sounds a great performance._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2003)

Kelly lays where she has fallen from the mental blast, lying on her back in the 2 inches of snow, her face looks truly peaceful , without a care in the world, as it doesn't when she is awake.  

OOC: How long will it take for her to wake up?


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly lays where she has fallen from the mental blast, lying on her back in the 2 inches of snow, her face looks truly peaceful , without a care in the world, as it doesn't when she is awake.
> 
> OOC: How long will it take for her to wake up?



_Kelly will wake up in a few minutes... on her own._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly lays where she has fallen from the mental blast, lying on her back in the 2 inches of snow, her face looks truly peaceful , without a care in the world, as it doesn't when she is awake.
> 
> OOC: How long will it take for her to wake up?



_Kelly will wake up in a few minutes... on her own._


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2003)

_Anika, you see those guys? Try and memorize their faces or something, in case we can still go with the main plan. I think they're probably part of the Triad. Hey, who are those two guys?

We should probably let Mark know that the thug patrol is on its way or something._


----------



## Samnell (Nov 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Dragon District*
> The girl that had Mark sign the top of her breasts kisses him on the cheek and gets a picture with him, if allowed.  Yoshi just grins, “Dude I could get used to this…”




Mark allows the picture, but the kiss puts him off for a few moments. "It is nice," Mark agrees with Yoshi.



> Billy smiles, “I think this is not going to help our cause.”




"It'll keep for a while, Billy," Mark smiles.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 14, 2003)

Charlotte comes to her senses after being hit by that mental blast, and with the adrenaline fading, she feels her head throb.  The spiders surrounding her meld back into her body as if they were sinking through quicksand, and soon enough she's back to normal.  It takes her a second, but she, too, drops her defenses and then takes a look around.

_I really had to push myself there...I wish the other people didn't have to watch though._

"Thanks...but I have to agree with Karen."  Charlotte says, before moving on over to Kelly and trying to shake her awake, speaking as she does so with a sarcastic tone, "Hey, miss pop star, get up.  It's your turn for a rude awakening."


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2003)

Anika stares at the men, focusing on their faces, but trying to get an idea of height and body type, as well.  As soon as she thinks she has it down, she flies down to Mark, hovering horizontally in the air as close to his head as possible without getting in any fan's way.  She whispers as loud as she must for him to hear Ryan's voice, "We have company, twelve o'clock, better wrap this up."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Kelly will wake up in a few minutes... on her own._



OOC: Okie doke, I will let her wake up on her own, just tell me when she has woken up


----------



## Samnell (Nov 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We have company, twelve o'clock, better wrap this up."




Reluctantly, Mark pulls himself away from his fans, "Sorry guys, we have to get going." _Just when I was having fun._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 17, 2003)

*The Yard*

Jun Min sighs, “Well I don’t think we will get to the Black Room portion today,” she goes to help up Kelly, “Time to get up, Dr. McTaggaert, you may need to look over the students.”

Dr. McTaggert walks over and checks out Kelly, “She looks alright, just a little banged up, you need to take it easy Jun Min, these students are not exactly invulnerable, as much as they appear to be.”

Jun Min shrugs, “I did take it easy.”

Kensei helps the others to their feet, as Arafina approaches Charlotte, “Nice moves out there, Charlotte, I really liked the way you handled yourself,” she broke a soft smile, “cool power by the way.”

The other girls are not so friendly, well most of the other are disgusted by Charlotte’s display, and don’t come close just watching from the “sidelines”.

*The Dragon District Indoor Bazaar*

Mark’s words the people sigh in disappointment, as they try and break up but he already sees many people parting as the entourage approaches the teens.  The people seem to show the same kind of reverence, or perhaps fear, but they move just the same.

The bodyguards or enforcers, stop walking, and scan the area as the people try and move away from the elites giving them proper space.  The two men are both of Asian descent but are large in frame, and wear shades and have earpieces, and seem to keep their eyes on the scene around the Bazaar.

The elderly man is dressed in a quasi-Chinese style suit of blue with a red trim, and simple black shoes.  He has a gentle if curious smirk on his face, and seems to squint as he looks around.  The taller man is a chiseled Asian man, bald, and his dark eyes seem cold and hard, and very focused.

The old man smirks as the bald Asian male speaks.  He focuses on Mark, “Mr. McCallister our condolences are your brutal attack last night.  It seems that you have recovered quite well though.  My name is Li, and this is my uncle,” he gestured to the elder man who just smiled, “perhaps if we could get a moment of your time we could clear up any conflicts before they get out of hand.  If you accept I can assure you that the Yellow Lotus Parlor will be quite enjoyable…”


----------



## Aenion (Nov 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yard*
> 
> Jun Min sighs, “Well I don’t think we will get to the Black Room portion today,” she goes to help up Kelly, “Time to get up, Dr. McTaggaert, you may need to look over the students.”
> 
> ...




Karen thanks Kensei when he helps her up and seems to calm down a bit. Finally able to see clearly, she looks around at the others and the burn marks on her own skin. _Maybe I was lucky. Kelly and Charlotte look pretty beat up._
Seeing the reaction of Arafina and the girls, she wonders what Charlotte's powers are, having been blinded just before her change.
"What really happened? It's all just a jumble of sounds to me."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2003)

Kelly gives a short moan of pain as she rubs her head groggily, something resembling a hangover having lodged itself in her temple.  "Major ouches, my head is aching something fierce." says softly as Jun Min helps her up.  She looks around at the snow covering the field and the rest of the school and sighs.  Concentrating, she raises the heat, melting away the snow, and drying out the moisture.  After a few moments she drops the heat back down to 75 degrees, leaving it at what should be pleasant for everyone else.

"That didn't go so well I guess."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 18, 2003)

Ryan, shocked by Li's action, reminds Anika, _Don't move, stay very still. Do you think he sees us?

So you think is for real or what? You think that this guy is going to try and convince Mark that the Brass Orchid Triad had nothing to do with the attempted assassination? Do you think that they know we know? I mean, what are the odds we would have hired an international mercenary for a consultant? And that Mark or Star could remember a face well enough for a positive ID? Or even that Mark would be out of the hospital by now? 

My theory is that Li thinks we only have a general idea about the identity of the assassin, and uh... wants Mark to go to the Yellow Lotus Parlor so he can kill him or something. 

You know Anika, this whole turn of events has thrown me for a loop. Come on Mark, don't say something stupid..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 18, 2003)

Cassie

Cassie looks on the wreckage of their battle with the teachers, and thinks over the fight. _I fail to see how we could have done WELL. _She thinks to herself.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 18, 2003)

_"Not moving,"_ Anika thinks.  _"Huh, his name is Li.  Common Chinese name, but I'm betting that that's Jimmy's dad.  He sounds sincere, but I doubt this is going to end with small talk over tea and biscuits.  If these guys are assassins, their job is to kill and not be seen.  Not only did Mark not die, but now they know he's onto them.  We need to learn everything we can, though.  Hopefully the guys play along.  So much for our backup, though.  This could get nasty."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 19, 2003)

"Um,  Charlotte says, somewhat at a loss for words, Thanks, Arafina...to be honest I really didn't think you'd take it so easily.  I'm more used to reactions like that."  She says, indicating to the other girls.

_I just know I would have done a better job perhaps if I was paired up against Kensei in the beginning.  At least I would be able to fight him some what...it'd be more of an interesting combat then getting my brain blasted to bits, that's for sure._

Charlotte thinks for a bit, and then sighs, saying to Arafina, "Say, why don't you have some fun with Yoko and the rest for now, I've probably had enough excitement for one day and I would probably feel more than a bit uncomfortable in their shoes...I'll see you later, okay?"

If Arafina lets Charlotte go, she'll walk up slowly to Kensei, "Sir, if it's alright with you, some time I would like to try myself in combat against you, one on one.  I know that you must be a busy man though, so I'll understand if you say no..."  She drags off at the end, feeling embarassed for asking such a question.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 19, 2003)

> The old man smirks as the bald Asian male speaks. He focuses on Mark, “Mr. McCallister our condolences are your brutal attack last night. It seems that you have recovered quite well though. My name is Li, and this is my uncle,” he gestured to the elder man who just smiled, “perhaps if we could get a moment of your time we could clear up any conflicts before they get out of hand. If you accept I can assure you that the Yellow Lotus Parlor will be quite enjoyable…”




_Is this Jimmy's dad? Whatever. He's a player._ Mark knew the type, even if he didn't have much experience with the international kind. "Good day to you, gentlemen. I appreciate your condolences. Being assaulted isn't how I planned to spend my night," Mark breaks into a winning smile, as naive as he can make it. "I assure you I wish to see the matter resolved quickly and to both our satisfaction.  I'd be honored to accept your invitation for myself and my friends. I bet not many kids our age get to see the inside of your establishment." Mark says enthusiastically and with all the sincerity he can muster.

OOC: ...and those are some very fine pearls you have on today, Mrs. Cleaver.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2003)

_...like that,_ Ryan finishes mentally. _What on earth is he trying to do?_ he asks Anika, incredulous. _But still, why would it be Jimmy's dad? Isn't he some huge big shot? It's probably someone in the family, but I highly doubt that someone as high up as him would meet with Mark in a crowded street. The question is how much do they think we know?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2003)

*The Yard*

Jun Min stands and nods, “Well you should be alright, Kelly, just a little banged up,” she glances to Dr McTaggert.

The fiery head doctor thinks for a moment, “There is nothing serious as far as I can see, but I will take you to the infirmary just in case, that goes for everyone,” she says in a maternal tone.

Before Charlotte goes to speak with Kensei, Arafina places a hand on her shoulder, “You sure, I mean all they want to do is just shop, gets boring after awhile, you seem cooler then that.  To tell you the truth, they can be somewhat shallow,” she smirks.

She does not stop Charlotte from going to Kensei to speak with him, but does not leave either, the superstar elite seems taken aback by the question.  He cracks a smile, but sighs, “As much as they may sound like a good thing, I am not sure if that would be a good thing, I was holding back in that match, and I only did it as a favor to Jun Min, she can be pretty persuasive when she wants to be.  Besides-”

He pauses in mid-sentence as he places on some shades, and his face goes grim, “I got to jet, sayonara!” In a flash of light he explodes upward with power surging back towards the city proper in a rush of wind and light, leaving a sonic boom in his wake… that catches everyone at the yard off-guard.

Arafina runs up to Charlotte, “What was that all about?”

*The Dragon District*

Li nods, “Of course, well then this way,” he gestured to Mark and his friends, “I hope the accommodations are to your liking?  We have some experience with dealing with elites, and go to great lengths to make sure you feel comfortable,” he leads the team back to the vehicles, the elder man gets in followed by the “guards”.

Anika and Ryan from their vantage notice many of the people trying not to listen, and they give the group a wide swath, out of respect, and not so much fear.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 19, 2003)

"Do we really have to? I think I'm alright," Karen weakly protests, suddenly aware of how sore her body is where Kensei hit her.

"Where's he going?" she asks when Kensei takes off, _Bummer, there goes Ben's autograph._


----------



## Agamon (Nov 20, 2003)

_"You're probably right, he's way not rude enough.  Doesn't really matter, though, does it?"_  Anika thinks to Ryan.  _"I don't think anyone knows we're here, they'd have given that up already if they did, don't you think?" _  As the procession leaves, Anika wills Ryan's body to tag along in the air.  _"Hopefully we can get inside like this.  We need to be the ace in the hole in case this is a set up."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 20, 2003)

"No clue,  Charlotte admits, "But it's probably not good from the look of it."  She shrugs and then turns back to Arafina, smiling slightly, "So, what do you have in mind?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

*The Yard*

Dr. McTaggert frowns, “That wasn’t a request now, just need to make sure, your bodies are tougher then us, baselines, but we can’t have you suffering serious injuries now either,” she sighs running her hand through her red hair.

“Jun Min, that means you too,” she adds with a slight quip, as Jun Min frowns.

Arafina shrugged to Charlotte, “Well after you see the doctor,” she smirked, “we can head downtown or something and grab something to eat, maybe invite the rest of your new girlfriends, have a girl’s thing out?” she says gesturing to the other girls.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Dragon District*
> Li nods, “Of course, well then this way,” he gestured to Mark and his friends, “I hope the accommodations are to your liking?  We have some experience with dealing with elites, and go to great lengths to make sure you feel comfortable,” he leads the team back to the vehicles, the elder man gets in followed by the “guards”..




Mark follows along, "Yes, they're really nice."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2003)

"Oh very well, maybe you can give me something for this headache, it feels like an Aerodyne landed on my head."  Kelly says mournfully, rubbing at her temple's.  She wondered if it had something to do with her being pretty open to Telepaths.  she took a few wobbly steps toward the Doctor.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 21, 2003)

Cassie stretches as the group starts to break up, taking note of the girls as she works out the kinks in her body. _I wonder if I should ask to go along._


----------



## Aenion (Nov 21, 2003)

Karen gets ready to follow the doctor, not really looking forward to it. She wonders what she knows about healing stone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 7, 2003)

"Sounds like a plan."  Charlotte says before walking over to see the doctor with the rest.  

_I don't suppose the doc could subscribe some sort of mega-aspirin, cause I don't think much else would really help._  Secretly, she breathes a sigh of relief, Arafina and a few others took that much more easily than she thought they would.

When she has the moment, she'll ask Cassie, Karen, Kelly and Jun Min, "What do you guys say to a girl's night out on the town?"

_Uh oh, I'm not quite sure of Arafina wanted for Jun Min to go, and it is sort of weird to go out a night with the person you just fought in battle...but I guess it's the polite thing to do...Yeah, it's the right decision...I think._


----------



## Aenion (Dec 8, 2003)

"Sounds like fun ... but I kind of promised Kal we would go out tonight." she seems unsure, _I'd really like to go out with Kal ... but it would be great to get to know the other girls better too... and I promised Claire we'd have dinner together..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 9, 2003)

*The Yard*

Jun Min blinks somewhat surprised by the request, “Well of course, I know a great theme restaurant I have been dying to go to, with a Pacific Islander theme just opened up, they have entertainment, good food, and stuff, a real nice place, I hear!”  She is just beaming with a chance to be just one of the girls, “Bring Kal along,” she says to Karen, haring her remarks, “just cause he is out of this world,” she winks, “ does not mean he would not enjoy the food.”

Arafina seems somewhat surprised at Charlotte but smiles, “That sounds great,” gives Charlotte a kiss on the cheek, “talk to you in a bit, alright?” her form changes into a bird and she flies back to the dorms.

Dr. McTaggert sighs, “Well yes, have a good night out, but first lasses, lets get ye all checked up, makes sure none of you is mortally wounded,” she laughs, “or broke a fingernail or what have you, this way.”

The doctor does a thorough examination on each student and treats the minor injuries, before letting each of the students go with a clean bill of health.  Relatively so, some were far better off then others.

*Karen after the Checkup*

Another blinking message is sitting on her monitor when she returns to her room.  It is a simple message like before with the cryptic words:

*Perhaps I am a wolf, but you should not fear the wolf, but the wolf that hides behind the mask of the sheep.  But I would hope that you would see me differently then how the media paints up our actions, or do hold us responsible for all the world’s ills?*

There is a reply button at the bottom of the window.

*Kelly*

Kelly returns to her room with various messages from her agent about movie deals, messages from her label, and verifications of purchases made and shipped to her.  As she is getting changed, a video message pops up on her monitor…

“Hey… whoa… oops… umm, sorry, didn’t mean to override the system, usually you have to wait for some one to answer, I bypassed it, but oh, umm,” it is Tommy, “I had something really important to ask, well talk to you about, I mean you really want to get on Legacy right?”

*The Yellow Lotus Parlor*

Looks like a well furnished Eastern themed country club, with a lush exclusive atmosphere, and a staff made up of predominately beautiful young Asian women, wearing somewhat provocative outfits.  The vehicles pull into an underground garage, separate from other vehicles, and the elites are asked to follow Li and his uncle.

They are taken upstairs into a private backroom, with a sweet aroma in the air, a fully stocked bar, a large plasma screen monitor and plush accommodations, and various attractive if not gorgeous women attending to their every whim and need.  Thankfully Anika and Ryan have not been spotted as of yet, and are able to spy in secrecy.

Li takes a seat, “So please have a seat,” he says to Mark, Yoshi, and Billy, “as I mentioned before we are quite shocked at such an attack on your person, and would like to extend our condolences to you, Mr. McNamara.”

Yoshi nods, “Uhh yeah,” he gazes at the women, “yeah what you said man, damn this place is nice.”

“Yes it is, and we cater to every need and whim, both mundane and somewhat unorthodox,” Li replies with a straight face, “I must admit I have an ulterior motive for bringing you here, it has come to our attention that a center for mandatory registration is being established locally, and some of our staff, on hand are elites who would much rather prefer to lead quiet lives without outside interference, perhaps I would like to think that a man of your stature and power could perhaps broker a deal to reserve such a right with appropriate compensation of course.”

Billy bristles but says nothing, as Yoshi just blinks, looking to Mark.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 9, 2003)

After Ryan and Anika snuck invisibly into the Yellow Lotus Parlor, following Li and the other members of Legacy into the private backroom, Ryan takes a moment to survey his surroundings.

_Talk about decadent luxury, _he comments to Anika. _That TV is huge! I wonder how much one costs? It would be great for the football season, or watching movies.

Anyway, I wonder what their angle is, bringing Mark, Yoshi, and Billy here. They can't mean to murder them...

Oh. They want their enforcers not to be registered. Thank goodness Cassandra isn't here, she'd probably make a deal with the guy with her anti-registration feelings. Still, why turn to Mark? Unless teenage girls decide who's being registered, Mark probably isn't the best person to see. Why not Tommy? And do they really think they're going to bribe us?_


----------



## Agamon (Dec 10, 2003)

Anika does her best to be still, quiet and out of the way. _ "Football?"_ she thinks, _"I should take you to a hockey game this winter.  I know you're a football player, but I bet you'd like it, it's pretty physical, too."_

_"Oh, boy.  This is where the trouble begins, I think..."_ Anika thinks as Mark ponders his response.


----------



## Samnell (Dec 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yellow Lotus Parlor*
> Li takes a seat, “So please have a seat,” he says to Mark, Yoshi, and Billy, “as I mentioned before we are quite shocked at such an attack on your person, and would like to extend our condolences to you, Mr. McNamara.”




Mark nods politely in thanks.



> “Yes it is, and we cater to every need and whim, both mundane and somewhat unorthodox,” Li replies with a straight face, “I must admit I have an ulterior motive for bringing you here, it has come to our attention that a center for mandatory registration is being established locally, and some of our staff, on hand are elites who would much rather prefer to lead quiet lives without outside interference, perhaps I would like to think that a man of your stature and power could perhaps broker a deal to reserve such a right with appropriate compensation of course.”




_So the guy who probably gave my attacker his day job wants me to help him keep his elites unregistered? Riiight._ Mark quitely weighed Li's words for a few moments.

"That's quite a favor you're asking for," Mark says uncomfortably. "The UN is a big organization and they do a lot of good in the world. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with helping someone subvert their rules..." Mark says piously. "What kind of elites are we talking about?"


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2003)

> *Kelly
> 
> *Kelly returns to her room with various messages from her agent about movie deals, messages from her label, and verifications of purchases made and shipped to her. As she is getting changed, a video message pops up on her monitor…
> 
> “Hey… whoa… oops… umm, sorry, didn’t mean to override the system, usually you have to wait for some one to answer, I bypassed it, but oh, umm,” it is Tommy, “I had something really important to ask, well talk to you about, I mean you really want to get on Legacy right?”



Kelly had taken a few asprin before her shower, and that seemed to help a little bit, then there was the shower that was almost long enough to run her room out of hot water, and that seemed to help a lot, especially all of the different aromas from her hand made soaps and shampoos.  Yes, between all of the pampering and the medicine, she was starting to feel human again.  Humming one of her songs softly to herself, she towled herself dry, and was crossing her room to her walk-in clothes chest when her computer sounded off a tone, and a video chat of Tommy came up.  Her eyes widen as the thought of Tommy seing her naked dawns on her.  She gave a startled yelp, and did her best to cover herself with her hands.  The fact that Tommy was getting a peep show that a lot of her fans would pay a fortune to see was not lost on the young popstar, and she quickly side-stepped into her Wardrobe.

"Wha...What do you want?" Kelly asked sounding startled, angry, embarressed and out of breath, as she hurriedly pulled on a pair of cosabello silk panties that cost more then most people made in a week.  She continued dressing, pulling on a pair of faded jeans (professionally faded of course), and a mid-drift that seemed too tight until you realize that its the style, and that Kelly doesn't have enough fat on her body to grease a cookie sheet.  Taking a deep calming breath, Kelly steps out from inside her refuge, her cheeks going pink as she looks at the kid who had gotten an eye-full of her that only one other guy had seen.

"Like you have to promise that you wont ever do that again Tommy, I mean, that was so uncool, you have to promise me that you'll destroy the vid log of this call, I mean, I don't want anyone else to see that, not anyone." she tells the computer geek anxiously, knowing how quickly pictures and video that was even remotely interesting would get spread around.  She sighs as she throws herself backward on her bed, hugging her knees into her chest.

"Yes, I really do want to be on the Legacy, I want to save people and stuff." she says hesitantly, still not feeling comfortable talking to a 14 year old who had just seen her naked.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 10, 2003)

"Thanks Miss Kim. I'll need someone to tell me if the food is any good anyway," she jokes, smiling at her.

She patiently sits through the checkup and heads back to her room eager to get out of her gym clothes. In her room she tosses the torn shirt and shorts into a corner and takes a refreshing shower, scrubbing hard to get rid of the burn marks Kensei left her.
After her shower she puts on her trademark jeans and T-shirt, both having seen more washing machines than would be considered fashionable. It wasn’t until then that she noticed the message blinking on her screen.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen after the Checkup*
> 
> Another blinking message is sitting on her monitor when she returns to her room.  It is a simple message like before with the cryptic words:
> 
> ...




_Maybe I should ask Tommy how Bishop can send me messages,_ she thinks as she sits down to type a reply:

*Dear William

I don’t know what to think anymore. A friendly man talks to me on the plane and gives me hope. In less than an hour I find out he’s one of the worlds most wanted terrorists. Within the week you are involved in an incident in a bar endangering many innocents.
I know the media doesn’t always tell us what really happened, but you must admit that usually some truth can be found in there.

Regards

Ruby*

After she has send the message, she tries to find out how she can send a video message to someone, wanting to contact Claire to tell her that her plans have changed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

*Mark, Anika, and Ryan*

Anika although invisible, gets the feeling someone is watching her, as she scans the room, she makes out the blue outline of a figure standing behind the suave Chinese man.  The figure makes no motion but seems to be standing guard, and looks about the room, alert, sometimes focusing on the spot where Ryan/Anika should be.

Meanwhile Li just cracks a wide smile, “Oh they work for my uncle’s business as couriers and on-site security but the majority of them would like to keep their privacy, and I for one would not like to see their personal lives compromised in the slightest.  They work hard, honest work, and simply wish to be left alone in peace.  Perhaps if we could come to an understanding, that would be worthwhile for both sides of this issue, we can both walk away from this unpleasant business with a smile.”

He motions and the scantily clad young women pour drinks, “Please you must understand,” he continues, “the difficult position such a mandate places upon my business, we pride ourselves on being professional, and discrete.”

Yoshi shrugs, “I don’t know man, kind of like breaking the law dude, what do you think Mark?”

*Kelly*

Tommy raises a brow in slight offense, “You would do well to remember that I am here to help, not hurt you Kelly.  I am sure less scrupulous individuals would use that to their own gain, but not me, I could care less on a financial level. Now I didn’t mean to surprise you, but I had some good news to share with you.”

He paused for a moment to let the words sink in before continuing, “My contacts on the selection committee are looking to pick you up and add to the team, but there is some opposition from within the staff to add you to the roster, but,” he grins, “with some creative networking I could get you on the team as soon as tomorrow.  I mean you are both a mega-star and a mega-hero, and the team just wouldn’t be right without you added to the roster,” he sighed, “but I am not sure if I should do it, I wanted to leave the choice to you, the window is closing, the board meets tomorrow to make the final decision.”

*Girl’s Night Out (Charlotte, Karen, Cassie)*

Claire is amicable to the change and asks to go with Karen on the night out, since it sound much more enjoyable then staying in.  The check ups pass without incident, and the injuries were minor, although some more severe then others, they were not life threatening in the least.

Jun Min lets the girls know to be ready in about an hour, approximately 1700 local time, at the garage to go downtown for a wild night of fun, and mayhem.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2004)

"I'm sorry that I jumped all over you, I'm just used to dealing with very bad people who would do just about anaything to catch me in a scandal, they do it even when something hasn't happened, I am just worried about what happens when there actually is something for them to latch onto. "  Kelly explains as diplomatically as she can trying to take away his hurt at her reaction.  It wasn't like she was a virgin or anything and she actually cared, it was just that her label wanted her to give off that image of a sexy virgin, at least until she turned 18.

As Tommy continues explaining she nods and smiles brightly at him, "I really do want to be on the team, I'd do almost anything to get on it, I would owe you majorly if you did it for me, so will you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry that I jumped all over you, I'm just used to dealing with very bad people who would do just about anaything to catch me in a scandal, they do it even when something hasn't happened, I am just worried about what happens when there actually is something for them to latch onto. "  Kelly explains as diplomatically as she can trying to take away his hurt at her reaction.  It wasn't like she was a virgin or anything and she actually cared, it was just that her label wanted her to give off that image of a sexy virgin, at least until she turned 18.
> 
> As Tommy continues explaining she nods and smiles brightly at him, "I really do want to be on the team, I'd do almost anything to get on it, I would owe you majorly if you did it for me, so will you?"



 Tommy nodded and brightened, "Well if you put it that way, sure!  I mean this is what you deserve and all, just helping it along, as best as I can.  I will be in touch, if you need anything, just message me here, and I will try and get back to you as quickly as I can, sometimes being the CEO really sucks... always busy."

He broke a goofy smile, "When I get back we can go out and celebrate, well I have to go!" the line goes dead, and the message closes.

There is a knock at the door.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2004)

The young starlet couldn't help the smile that imposed itselfon her face when Tommy hung up, nor did she want to.  "Coming," she called out, going over to her door to open it.  Moving past her dresser she put on a locket that her mother had given her as a little girl, and on her wrist she slipped a credit card in the shape of an ID braclet, directly linked to her savings account it left her hands free of a purse.  she opened the door not bothering to see who it was as she moved back to her mirror to put on her lip gloss.


----------



## Aenion (Feb 10, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Girl’s Night Out (Charlotte, Karen, Cassie)*
> 
> Claire is amicable to the change and asks to go with Karen on the night out, since it sound much more enjoyable then staying in.  The check ups pass without incident, and the injuries were minor, although some more severe then others, they were not life threatening in the least.
> 
> Jun Min lets the girls know to be ready in about an hour, approximately 1700 local time, at the garage to go downtown for a wild night of fun, and mayhem.




_Cool, Claire's coming too. Let's see if I can reach Kal, hmmm better get changed again,_ she thinks as she tries to message Kal. Allowing her computer to contact Kal, she turns around to look through her closet searching for her good jeans and a decent top. _Tonight'll be fun, if people don't stare too much._


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2004)

_If his Elite employees are couriers and security guards, then I'm just a student at the local school,_ Ryan mutters to Anika. _Organized crime's understanding of honest work generally involves screaming...and bleeding. Even Capone didn't consider himself a criminal murderer, but an entrepreneur who gave people what they wanted._ Ryan reflected for a moment, then added. _Still, why Mark?

Anika, what's with the blue guy? Is he, like, invisible? Do you think he can...uh...see us?_ Ryan asks nervously.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

*Kelly*

The door slides open and Charles gruff voice enters, “Well while your buddies are out playing cops and robbers I did some fact checking on our suspect.  Interpol and the NSA both make it their business to keep tabs on these types of individuals, looks like he had a falling out with the Brass Orchid about six months ago, and founded his own group.  So much for blood being thicker then water, he calls his group the Water Margin, after an old Chinese story.”

Charles closes the door, “Going out?” he says with a paternal tone, “by yourself?”

*Karen*

Claire seems ecstatic, and does not spend much time talking as she tries to get ready to go out, and be with the girls.  She leaves a message for Kal, and as she checks through her clothes a message pops up on her screen from Kal’s room.  But it is Aris, the blue skinned otherworldly teen, which answers the message.  She wears a thin gauzy tank top with a black bra underneath, she cocks her head, “Oh hey Karen, Kal isn’t here, I have been like waiting for him all day, I think he went into town to for awhile,” she pauses, raising a brow, “what is going on?”


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2004)

> *Kelly
> 
> *The door slides open and Charles gruff voice enters, “Well while your buddies are out playing cops and robbers I did some fact checking on our suspect. Interpol and the NSA both make it their business to keep tabs on these types of individuals, looks like he had a falling out with the Brass Orchid about six months ago, and founded his own group. So much for blood being thicker then water, he calls his group the Water Margin, after an old Chinese story.”
> 
> Charles closes the door, “Going out?” he says with a paternal tone, “by yourself?”



"Thats great that you found all of that stuff out, but like, does that mean he is even more dangerous cause he is in charge of a whole organization, I mean, he pobably isn't the only Elite in Water Margin, right?" Kelly asks as she purses her lips to remove the excess lip gloss.  Next she splashes a little gold and silver glitter across her cheeks according to the latest fashion.

"I am going out, but not by myself, after a training session, a bunch of us decided we wanted to go out, so we are.  Jun Min is coming with us, if you were worried about an adult or something.  Don't worry, I promise I'll be good, well. for tonight anyway." She said winking at Charles.  "I doubt the rest of the girls would know how to act if we went to a _real_ party anyway."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thats great that you found all of that stuff out, but like, does that mean he is even more dangerous cause he is in charge of a whole organization, I mean, he pobably isn't the only Elite in Water Margin, right?" Kelly asks as she purses her lips to remove the excess lip gloss.  Next she splashes a little gold and silver glitter across her cheeks according to the latest fashion.
> 
> "I am going out, but not by myself, after a training session, a bunch of us decided we wanted to go out, so we are.  Jun Min is coming with us, if you were worried about an adult or something.  Don't worry, I promise I'll be good, well. for tonight anyway." She said winking at Charles.  "I doubt the rest of the girls would know how to act if we went to a _real_ party anyway."



 “Its my job princess, you hired me remember,” he says with a straight face, “just be safe then, you know how to contact me if things get hairy, I won’t even charge you.  You just be safe out there, and I will look into the Water Margin, and see what else I can dig up, I will say this, they have some tenuous ties with Pantheon, via an elite named Phase, an assassin turned terrorist. I believe she was in the Matrix the night of the incident.  Both her and Honor have worked together on occasion.  But from what I can see of this, it looks like a hit perpetuated by an as of yet unknown third entity.  Looks like your friends have made some serious enemies, any ideas?” he says questioningly.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Its my job princess, you hired me remember,” he says with a straight face, “just be safe then, you know how to contact me if things get hairy, I won’t even charge you. You just be safe out there, and I will look into the Water Margin, and see what else I can dig up, I will say this, they have some tenuous ties with Pantheon, via an elite named Phase, an assassin turned terrorist. I believe she was in the Matrix the night of the incident. Both her and Honor have worked together on occasion. But from what I can see of this, it looks like a hit perpetuated by an as of yet unknown third entity. Looks like your friends have made some serious enemies, any ideas?” he says questioningly.



"I'll be safe, I mean, we're only going to the mall, its not that big a deal, there will be tons of people around, and if I want to be a super-hero, I need to be worrying about protecting everyone else, not having everyone wanting to protect me."  she replied wanting to downplay any danger she would be in.  "Hey, did you know Tommy has like a lot of pull with with the Legacy selection commitee, he said he would get them to ask me onto Legacy, isn't that great?" she asks happily.  Her brow wrinkles for a moment at the mention of the Matrix club.

"I was there that night you know, I did talk to her, actually, she's pretty scary, she threatened to kill me on the spot, but Bishop told her not too, before they left, they told me to be safe.  They want me to join them.  Because of all of the messing around in my head Neuro did, they think I will.  I don't know if I could beat her in a fight."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _If his Elite employees are couriers and security guards, then I'm just a student at the local school,_ Ryan mutters to Anika. _Organized crime's understanding of honest work generally involves screaming...and bleeding. Even Capone didn't consider himself a criminal murderer, but an entrepreneur who gave people what they wanted._ Ryan reflected for a moment, then added. _Still, why Mark?
> 
> Anika, what's with the blue guy? Is he, like, invisible? Do you think he can...uh...see us?_ Ryan asks nervously.




Anika crumples her nose...Ryan's nose.  _"Yeah, he won't accept this, how can he?  It'd be more trouble than it's worth..."_, she thinks, hopefully.  She turns her attention from Mark to the blue form.  She looks down at her...Ryan's body (so confusing), and sees that it also glows a light blue.  _"Huh,"_  she thinks, adding.  _"Yeah, I think he knows we're here.  He's must be performing the same function we are...better keep an eye on him."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

*Kelly*

“Exactly my point, you tend to flock towards trouble, your not a superhero yet, princess.  Just be safe, and have some fun, lord knows if anyone deserves it, it would be you,” Charles finishes as the door opens, and he exits, leaving Kelly by her lonesome.

*Anika and Ryan*

Both can tell that the figure is not moving, but it is definitely watching them closely, but making no sudden movements, although that does not remove the tension in the air as the conversation continues.  The figure has a lean build, with long straight hair, and what looks to be loose clothes over the lean frame.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

_double post_


----------



## Samnell (Feb 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark, Anika, and Ryan*
> He motions and the scantily clad young women pour drinks, “Please you must understand,” he continues, “the difficult position such a mandate places upon my business, we pride ourselves on being professional, and discrete.”
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, “I don’t know man, kind of like breaking the law dude, what do you think Mark?”




Mark nods slowly, "I can understand why a person would want some privacy. I mean we sort of had this choice made for us when we signed up with the UN, but if we had it to do over would we all want to register on our own? I wouldn't want to break the law, but there's always exceptions, right?" Mark shrugged.

"I can see why you'd be concerned about your couriers, Mr. Li. I know from my own life sometimes you want to be sure a package arrives where you want it without anyone taking interest.  I could talk to some people about it, I suppose." Mark hedged carefully.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2004)

_No, don't keep an eye on him,_ Ryan quickly asserts. _We have the strategic advantage in that we know he sees us, and we can see him, but he doesn't know we can see him. Also, it looks like there's only one person here, but there's actually two. Another advantage for the good guys._ 

Ryan moved to crack his knuckles in anticipation of the coming fight when Mark told Li off, but then realized he no longer controlled his body. _This is getting too complicated. Why don't we just appear and start kicking butt? I'm tired of this possession thing, no matter how effective it is._

Ryan's eyes flare with amazement at Mark's response...or they would have, in any case. _What the heck is he doing? Has he cooked up some clever plan?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nods slowly, "I can understand why a person would want some privacy. I mean we sort of had this choice made for us when we signed up with the UN, but if we had it to do over would we all want to register on our own? I wouldn't want to break the law, but there's always exceptions, right?" Mark shrugged.
> 
> "I can see why you'd be concerned about your couriers, Mr. Li. I know from my own life sometimes you want to be sure a package arrives where you want it without anyone taking interest.  I could talk to some people about it, I suppose." Mark hedged carefully.



 Mr. Li relaxed at his words, “Your assistance is much appreciated Mr. McNamara, and my organization would be grateful to you.  Perhaps even assist in finding the culprit behind your attack.  It would be in both of our best interests to do so, don’t you think?”

He took a sip of his drink and continued to speak, “But that all depends on just how much assistance you can be to me in this matter.  If we can come to an amicable agreement then I am sure we will both have exactly what we want.”


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2004)

*E*

"Bye," she murmured to Charles as he left, still excited about Tommy's news, she started to hum her hit song "lucky chance".  With a touch of her fingers, she keyed in the fingerprint lock and went on her merry way, wondering if she should call ahead to the stores so she and the others could have them all to themselves.  _The others might not appreciate it, _she thought to herself as she made her way through the cafe` grabbing a bottled water on her way to The garage to wait for the others at the car.  To amuse herself, the popstar went through her voocal practice, making the garage echo with her singing.


----------



## Aenion (Feb 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire seems ecstatic, and does not spend much time talking as she tries to get ready to go out, and be with the girls.  She leaves a message for Kal, and as she checks through her clothes a message pops up on her screen from Kal’s room.  But it is Aris, the blue skinned otherworldly teen, which answers the message.  She wears a thin gauzy tank top with a black bra underneath, she cocks her head, “Oh hey Karen, Kal isn’t here, I have been like waiting for him all day, I think he went into town to for awhile,” she pauses, raising a brow, “what is going on?”




Having just changed into her good jeans and a black top, Karen turns around to answer, "Oh, we, euhm, Kelly, Charlotte, Claire, Jun Min, Cassie and I, are going out to town. Have dinner and stuff. And I promised Kal we would go out tonight so I wanted to ask him if he wanted to come," she looks a bit disappointed that Kal didn't answer himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Having just changed into her good jeans and a black top, Karen turns around to answer, "Oh, we, euhm, Kelly, Charlotte, Claire, Jun Min, Cassie and I, are going out to town. Have dinner and stuff. And I promised Kal we would go out tonight so I wanted to ask him if he wanted to come," she looks a bit disappointed that Kal didn't answer himself.



 Aris looks a little surprised by the reply, “Oh well he should be back soon I guess, I mean he is an idiot but he wouldn’t miss an appointment unless he got into a fight or something. So is this like a friend thing or are you two, sort of like, getting together, or is it none of my business,” she says trying to sound nonchalant, as she spoons some yogurt into her mouth.

“I actually wanted to talk to him too, about how we should go about getting home,” she says offhandedly.

*The Garage*

Kelly arrives at the Garage, and finds Jun Min there, speaking with Claire, she glances up to Kelly and smiles.  She waves, ”Hey Kelly, glad you could make it, hey you think you could check on Cassie, I have not heard from her, and just want to make sure she is still going.”


----------



## Samnell (Feb 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He took a sip of his drink and continued to speak, “But that all depends on just how much assistance you can be to me in this matter.  If we can come to an amicable agreement then I am sure we will both have exactly what we want.”




"Of course, Mr. Li," Mark nodded. "It's in everyone's interest for a dangerous elite like that to be found. I have a personal stake, but if he's ready to attack UN employees I bet he wouldn't mind attacking anybody else either."

"I must say," Mark continued. "I'm really glad we could meet and share your hospitality. Mark's eyes dart for a moment to the untouched drink poured for him and his mind wanders to other things Li could easily procure before he redirected it to doing extra laps in the pool tonight.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2004)

Kelly looked up startled at the greeting, she had thought she was early enough to get the Garage to herself.  "Er uh, sure, I'll go get her, I was wondering if you guys might want me to call ahead to the stores, normally when I go out, people tend to flock and I can never get any serious shopping done with people around.  Its a little much if you guys aren't used to it."  the popstar explains as she heads back the way she came, sipping on her water.  "Let me know before we leave, we can have the whole store to ourselves, if we want."  she tells the teacher before she leaves the garage.

Still happy about the prospect of being on Legacy, the rich girl did not complain about being sent to fetch Cassie, normally, she was usually the one sending, not the other way around.  She tapped the buzzer on Cassie's room, "Hey Cassie, its me Kelly, are you almost ready to go?"


----------



## Aenion (Feb 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris looks a little surprised by the reply, “Oh well he should be back soon I guess, I mean he is an idiot but he wouldn’t miss an appointment unless he got into a fight or something. So is this like a friend thing or are you two, sort of like, getting together, or is it none of my business,” she says trying to sound nonchalant, as she spoons some yogurt into her mouth.
> 
> “I actually wanted to talk to him too, about how we should go about getting home,” she says offhandedly.




Karen's ruby cheeks darken slightly at her question, "I-I guess we're getting together ... I hope so anyway," she says with a coy smile, "Could you tell him where I am when he gets back? Maybe he can catch up if he wants too... Or you could come with us and leave him a note, but you'll have to hurry, we leave at 5. she adds.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2004)

_Huh. So that's what Mark is planning. But aren't we pretty sure that the Brass Orchid hired this guy? Why the heck would they rat out one of their own people?_

_Can't say I agree with his decision in any case._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looked up startled at the greeting, she had thought she was early enough to get the Garage to herself. "Er uh, sure, I'll go get her, I was wondering if you guys might want me to call ahead to the stores, normally when I go out, people tend to flock and I can never get any serious shopping done with people around. Its a little much if you guys aren't used to it." the popstar explains as she heads back the way she came, sipping on her water. "Let me know before we leave, we can have the whole store to ourselves, if we want." she tells the teacher before she leaves the garage.
> 
> Still happy about the prospect of being on Legacy, the rich girl did not complain about being sent to fetch Cassie, normally, she was usually the one sending, not the other way around. She tapped the buzzer on Cassie's room, "Hey Cassie, its me Kelly, are you almost ready to go?"



"I'm trying to figure what would be suitable to wear. Any suggestions?" Cassie asks as she looks at her sparse collection of goods.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 13, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Huh. So that's what Mark is planning. But aren't we pretty sure that the Brass Orchid hired this guy? Why the heck would they rat out one of their own people?_
> 
> _Can't say I agree with his decision in any case._




_"All Li's done is say words, which is pretty meaningless to people like him.  I say he's either lying and just saying what he knows Mark wants to hear, or he doesn't mind trading in one lackey for another,"_ Anika thinks to Ryan.  _"Either way, I know I wouldn't accept an offer like that from someone like him.  But I think we're lucky that Mark would; this is our only lead, we probably need to dig a bit deeper."_

_"And be patient, Ryan, not everything can be solved by kicking butt.  Besides,"_ she adds with a bit of a grin, _"I was just getting comfy."_


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2004)

Kelly enters Cassie's room and looks over her wardrobe with the practiced eye of someone who's professional livliehood it was to dress well and look hot.  She picks her way slowly through the other girls clothes, looking up at her occassionally as if to see what something would look like on a girl with Cassie's coloration.  As the pile of discards got bigger, Kelly looked even more determined to find Cassie a good match.  Finally she had discarded all but a pair of black Jeans and a long sleeve t-shirt.

"Here you go.  This'll look sexy on you." the popstar tells Cassie holding up the out-fit for Cassie's inspection.  "We'll just have to get you some things that'll compliment you better is all.  It shouldn't be a problem."  she tells Cassie. "Just get dressed and we can go meet the others in the garage."  the blond said, seating herself on Cassie's bed, her attention on the discarded clothes while she waits for the other girl.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

*The Yellow Lotus Parlor*

Li smiles sharply, “Well as much as I would like to take you at your word, we should hammer out the details, for the most part, the elites in our organization have not been identified or registered but we have three that are on file that I would like to see wiped clean.  It should be easy enough for someone of your connections and status, you do that and I can practically hand over the culprit involved in your attack.  Of course that still means you will have to do some legwork, but I know the best location he would retreat to.”

Li’s grin slowly fades as he watches for Mark’s reaction.  Meanwhile the blue figure, hidden from sight except to Anika and Ryan, continues to stand a silent vigil overlooking the conversation.  The only motion it makes is folding its arms, across its chest.

*Karen*

“Oh,” Aris replies dryly, “well sure I would love to come along, and I will leave a note for Kal to catch up with us.  He shouldn’t be long as it…” she pauses as you hear the door open on the video feed.

Kal’s voice over the line, “Hey Aris, whatcha doing here?”

Aris turns to the door, “Oh talking to Karen…” she says awkwardly.

“Karen!” Kal replies, he walks over and his face appears on the screen as he leans in, “Hey Karen!  You ready to go out?”

Aris’ face visibly sours for a second, although Kal can’t see her, and then she stands, “I am going to get ready meet you in a sec.”

Kal grins into the screen, “Wow you look great, you already ready to go?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 13, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Here you go. This'll look sexy on you." the popstar tells Cassie holding up the out-fit for Cassie's inspection. "We'll just have to get you some things that'll compliment you better is all. It shouldn't be a problem." she tells Cassie. "Just get dressed and we can go meet the others in the garage." the blond said, seating herself on Cassie's bed, her attention on the discarded clothes while she waits for the other girl.



Cassie nods and smiles as she steps into the bathroom to prepare. While she does she talks through the door. "I must seem a bit odd to you.. having so little and all, but the institute has only been providing me with a small clothing stipend for now. Yoshi bought me a couple outfits for the party, but for the most part I don't really GET all the fashion things yet." steps out and looks to her. "So.. is this right?"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2004)

"You look great Cassie," Kelly says to the other girl as she steps out of the bathroom.  "Its ok, its not like its such a big deal, we just have to find the right clothes for you, and then I'll take care of the rest, whats the point of being so rich if you cannot help out your friends?"  Kelly asks with a smile and a shrug.  "Besides, I need a new wardrobe anyway, and going out shopping alone is way boring."

Kelly floats up off the bed to land lightly on her feet next to Cassie and exits the room, "Come on, lets head out to meet up with the others."  She says, waiting in the hallway for Cassie to join her.

"Can I ask you a question Cassie? It might seem kind of personal,so don't answer if you don't want to, but... you said that like you didn't have any clothes or anything from before you came here, so like, whats up with that?"


----------



## Aenion (Feb 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Oh,” Aris replies dryly, “well sure I would love to come along, and I will leave a note for Kal to catch up with us.  He shouldn’t be long as it…” she pauses as you hear the door open on the video feed.
> 
> ...




Karen's smile widens noticably when she hears Kal enter his room, "Hi Kal, we were just talking about you," she says with a mischievous smile, "I was trying to reach you, I got us a ride to town, if you don't mind sharing a car with a bunch of girls ... 'kay, Aris."_What's with her? Could she be jealous? I though she wasn't interested in Kal,_ she thinks as the blue girl leaves, "They leave at 5, so you'd better hurry."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 13, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You look great Cassie," Kelly says to the other girl as she steps out of the bathroom. "Its ok, its not like its such a big deal, we just have to find the right clothes for you, and then I'll take care of the rest, whats the point of being so rich if you cannot help out your friends?" Kelly asks with a smile and a shrug. "Besides, I need a new wardrobe anyway, and going out shopping alone is way boring."
> 
> Kelly floats up off the bed to land lightly on her feet next to Cassie and exits the room, "Come on, lets head out to meet up with the others." She says, waiting in the hallway for Cassie to join her.
> 
> "Can I ask you a question Cassie? It might seem kind of personal,so don't answer if you don't want to, but... you said that like you didn't have any clothes or anything from before you came here, so like, whats up with that?"



Cassie shrugs. "I don't have any memory beyond about 6 months ago. No one has been able to come up with an identification of me. My prints, retinal patterns and DNA didn't come up on any network. I'm a blank."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen's smile widens noticably when she hears Kal enter his room, "Hi Kal, we were just talking about you," she says with a mischievous smile, "I was trying to reach you, I got us a ride to town, if you don't mind sharing a car with a bunch of girls ... 'kay, Aris."_What's with her? Could she be jealous? I though she wasn't interested in Kal,_ she thinks as the blue girl leaves, "They leave at 5, so you'd better hurry."



 Kal nods, “Sure, sounds like a great idea, bunch of chicks,” he pauses with a sarcastic grin,” and me, not bad unless you all start talking about girly stuff.  Sounds like a great time, actually get out of this stuffy school and do some fun stuff.  Maybe we can run into Genocide or something and show him a thing or two,” he clenches his fist with a generous smile.

“Well I am ready, see yah in a bit alright?” he replies, with a coy smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie shrugs. "I don't have any memory beyond about 6 months ago. No one has been able to come up with an identification of me. My prints, retinal patterns and DNA didn't come up on any network. I'm a blank."



 Cassie notices in the reflection a strange emblem on her computer stream, on one of the various news feeds open on her screen.  It looks to be a commercial but the symbol itself stands out as one from a distant if lost memory, of a man holding out his hand to her, that very same emblem on his chest, as if it was a uniform.

*Advertisement*

The advertisement is for genetic treatment by a company by the name of Magog Industries, a subsidiary company of Vanguard Secure Computing, VSC for short, displaying some new genetic prenatal care, that can eliminate birth defects and disorders before they begin.  The emblem for the company is the same as the one in the vision.  The tag line reads,_ “Building a better future, one genome at a time.”_

The advertisement itself acts as a link to the Magog Ind. Site, and channel.  As it standard practice on the virtua web.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2004)

Kelly blinks in astonishment at the news.  "So like nobody knows who you are, or anything at all about you?  Thats really freaky, do you think soeone might have played around with your memory to make you forget everything?"  Kelly asks, her thoughts jumping immediately to the more familiar, at least for her, sensation of having her thoughts and memories altered.

"Well, it could have gone the other way, people putting stuff in to your head instead of taking it out, thats what happened to me, and now I have a little voice in my head telling me to be naughty, at least you get to re-invent yourself to be who and what you want to be."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2004)

_For all we know this guy is sheltering the assassin himself. Still, I don't think this guy is lying. He apparently is willing to trade one of his thugs for another. I bet that the guys he wants unregistered are all ruthless killers.

I wish Mark would have found a way to catch Mr. Assassin without making deals with a crimelord._


----------



## Aenion (Feb 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, “Sure, sounds like a great idea, bunch of chicks,” he pauses with a sarcastic grin,” and me, not bad unless you all start talking about girly stuff.  Sounds like a great time, actually get out of this stuffy school and do some fun stuff.  Maybe we can run into Genocide or something and show him a thing or two,” he clenches his fist with a generous smile.
> 
> “Well I am ready, see yah in a bit alright?” he replies, with a coy smile.




Karen frowns at the comment about showing Genocide a thing or two, thinking back at her own lousy performance at the training, "I don't think, I'd like to run into Genocide, I don't think I've got much to show him," she smiles weakly for a moment, but quickly brightens up, "See you at the garage?"


----------



## Samnell (Feb 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yellow Lotus Parlor*
> Li smiles sharply, “Well as much as I would like to take you at your word, we should hammer out the details, for the most part, the elites in our organization have not been identified or registered but we have three that are on file that I would like to see wiped clean.  It should be easy enough for someone of your connections and status, you do that and I can practically hand over the culprit involved in your attack.  Of course that still means you will have to do some legwork, but I know the best location he would retreat to.”




Mark considered it for a few moments, "Ok, there's three people on file right now? I can see about that, sure. I can't make any promises until I do it but I'll give it a try." Mark answers with his best try at sincerity. "You don't have to believe I'll help you, but believe I want this guy." he finishes darkly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blinks in astonishment at the news. "So like nobody knows who you are, or anything at all about you? Thats really freaky, do you think soeone might have played around with your memory to make you forget everything?" Kelly asks, her thoughts jumping immediately to the more familiar, at least for her, sensation of having her thoughts and memories altered.
> 
> "Well, it could have gone the other way, people putting stuff in to your head instead of taking it out, thats what happened to me, and now I have a little voice in my head telling me to be naughty, at least you get to re-invent yourself to be who and what you want to be."



"Evidence seems to indicate that I'm either an engineered clone or the baseline template for a series of clones." sighs. "It's kinda involved.. and there isn't a lot of evidence to present what Yoshi and I experienced. Some would say it was an hallucination but for the fact that we both expereinced the same events." smiles shyly. "so.. what 'naughty' things are we talking about.. like some of Yoshi's silly talk naughty or bad bad naughty?"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2004)

"Wow, a clone?  Thats like out of science fiction, thats really weird, which one would you actually rather be though? The person that got cloned, or one of the clones?"  Kelly asked surprised by Cassie's answer, "And what do you mean, 'what Yoshi and you experienced' did something happen to you two?"  Kelly asks with genuine curiosity.

"Well, I don't know what exactly Yoshi whispers in your ears, but unless he is a member of Pantheon, I'm guessing its different.  Its just like there is another person's feeling up here." Kelly says tapping her temple, "things that I didn't used to like doing, I like, its kind of weird, I know people and have impressions of them when I never met them."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Wow, a clone? Thats like out of science fiction, thats really weird, which one would you actually rather be though? The person that got cloned, or one of the clones?" Kelly asked surprised by Cassie's answer, "And what do you mean, 'what Yoshi and you experienced' did something happen to you two?" Kelly asks with genuine curiosity.
> 
> "Well, I don't know what exactly Yoshi whispers in your ears, but unless he is a member of Pantheon, I'm guessing its different. Its just like there is another person's feeling up here." Kelly says tapping her temple, "things that I didn't used to like doing, I like, its kind of weird, I know people and have impressions of them when I never met them."



Cassie gives another one of her shy smiles. "Strange, I'm the girl who doesn't know anything and you're the girl that has two people thinking on everything. We average out. As for clone or template." she shrugs. "Doesn't matter.. I'm me. One good thing Yoshi has taught me, though he doesn't quite approve of some of my outlooks on registration and the rest." shakes her hair around to the back. "So, you didn't answer the question.. what sort of club is this.. will there be .. dancing?" there is an undertone of eagerness in the curious question.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2004)

"I thought we were all going out to the mall to go shopping together, but if you want to go dancing I'm sure we can do that too, afterwords, I mean no good clubs open til late anyway, so we do have to do other stuff first.  Lets go meet up with the others and we can all decide then.  If we do both, we can get you some clubbing clothes and make you look extra good when we go out dancing."  Kelly says, heading back to the garage to meet with the others, taking for granted that Cassie would follow her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I thought we were all going out to the mall to go shopping together, but if you want to go dancing I'm sure we can do that too, afterwords, I mean no good clubs open til late anyway, so we do have to do other stuff first. Lets go meet up with the others and we can all decide then. If we do both, we can get you some clubbing clothes and make you look extra good when we go out dancing." Kelly says, heading back to the garage to meet with the others, taking for granted that Cassie would follow her.



"Alright, but only in fairness I should warn you that every time I've been to the mall it's involved property damage and mayhem." smiles politely. "Some folks dislike filling out the post event paperwork Yoshi says."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Alright, but only in fairness I should warn you that every time I've been to the mall it's involved property damage and mayhem." smiles politely. "Some folks dislike filling out the post event paperwork Yoshi says."



"Last time I went to a club Pantheon and the Justice Elite started a brawl, so I don't have a very good track record either."  Kelly says smiling as she strolls through the halls back to the garage.  "At least if there's trouble there is going to be 6 of us including Jun Min, so I think we'll be fine."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Last time I went to a club Pantheon and the Justice Elite started a brawl, so I don't have a very good track record either." Kelly says smiling as she strolls through the halls back to the garage. "At least if there's trouble there is going to be 6 of us including Jun Min, so I think we'll be fine."



"True.. and I suspect that some of what Yoshi says is an attempt at humor." sighs. "I don't think I'll get it. I checked all the classics, the 3 stooges, marx brothers, and so on. " shakes her head. "Anyway. What sort of shopping are we doing? I know that shopping is a vital female social element."

(and yes, she's that culturally blank.)


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2004)

> "True.. and I suspect that some of what Yoshi says is an attempt at humor." sighs. "I don't think I'll get it. I checked all the classics, the 3 stooges, marx brothers, and so on. " shakes her head. "Anyway. What sort of shopping are we doing? I know that shopping is a vital female social element."



"Funny isn't outside, you have to decide for yourself whats funny, a lot of people think of themselves as funny even if they aren't, if someone has to tell you something is funny, it probably isn't."  Kelly tells Cassie as she walks along beside her trying to think up a way to explain humor.

"Well, since were going to the mall, we can certainly do any type of shopping we want, but I like clothes shopping the most, and I think thats what Jun Min wanted to do as well.  I think we can go shopping and then have dinner at one of the Resturants there and then go clubbing, if you and the others want, I'm always up for music and dancing."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Funny isn't outside, you have to decide for yourself whats funny, a lot of people think of themselves as funny even if they aren't, if someone has to tell you something is funny, it probably isn't." Kelly tells Cassie as she walks along beside her trying to think up a way to explain humor.
> 
> "Well, since were going to the mall, we can certainly do any type of shopping we want, but I like clothes shopping the most, and I think thats what Jun Min wanted to do as well. I think we can go shopping and then have dinner at one of the Resturants there and then go clubbing, if you and the others want, I'm always up for music and dancing."



"I'd like that, it helps me adjust to society.. to get out and evyerthing. The net is.. too skewed to get a real feel for what 'real life' is like." smiles. "That and it seems aside from the history sectiosn I read though that most people who put anything on the net seem to be fixated on sex."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'd like that, it helps me adjust to society.. to get out and evyerthing. The net is.. too skewed to get a real feel for what 'real life' is like." smiles. "That and it seems aside from the history sectiosn I read though that most people who put anything on the net seem to be fixated on sex."



"Well, we will all just have to help you adjust until you burst, I definitely don't mind going out dancing with you or the others, I haven't met very many people I would be comfortable partying with here, or anywhere else for that matter." she says, smiling reassuringly at the other girl.  At the mention of the predisposition of the net towards sex and pornography, Kelly's smile darkens a touch.

"Tell me about it, guys can be real creeps about stuff like that, I mean, they all get so obsessed with sex, its kind of sad that with all that information and technology out there, that its wasted on getting guys to be horny instead of important stuff.  I mean, there have been perfectly normal pictures of me taken and then played around with until it looks like I'm naked or doing something with some guy, it makes me feel dirty that people do that stuff, especially with my face on it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, we will all just have to help you adjust until you burst, I definitely don't mind going out dancing with you or the others, I haven't met very many people I would be comfortable partying with here, or anywhere else for that matter." she says, smiling reassuringly at the other girl. At the mention of the predisposition of the net towards sex and pornography, Kelly's smile darkens a touch.
> 
> "Tell me about it, guys can be real creeps about stuff like that, I mean, they all get so obsessed with sex, its kind of sad that with all that information and technology out there, that its wasted on getting guys to be horny instead of important stuff. I mean, there have been perfectly normal pictures of me taken and then played around with until it looks like I'm naked or doing something with some guy, it makes me feel dirty that people do that stuff, especially with my face on it."



"I would say it could be looked on as a form of flattery. After all in some form it is a type of artwork." walks along with Kelly. "So what is it like to have so many folks know your face and identity? All I have in that regard is if Yoshi brings me along on some of the group's public appearences I'll be his 'girl' in the papers." looks around as the walk.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2004)

"I think its really creepy, I mean, most of these guys are soo much older and its just gross, but you are right, its what happens when everyone knows you and what you look like. The problem is some people might believe it." Kelly says with an unhappy shrug.

"If you want to be more then just Yoshi's girl, then you could practice until you actually do make it onto Legacy, or you could find something different, something that you like to do, and do that. Your like super gymnasty so you could like be a dancer in music videos, if you want to I could get you in one of mine."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I think its really creepy, I mean, most of these guys are soo much older and its just gross, but you are right, its what happens when everyone knows you and what you look like. The problem is some people might believe it." Kelly says with an unhappy shrug.
> 
> "If you want to be more then just Yoshi's girl, then you could practice until you actually do make it onto Legacy, or you could find something different, something that you like to do, and do that. Your like super gymnasty so you could like be a dancer in music videos, if you want to I could get you in one of mine."



"That would be nice, I would have fun with it." smiles as they walk. "It's kinda doubtful I'll make the Legacy. It is a combination of factors. My powers aren't exactly known, my outlook on Registration is very much anti-UN in outlook, and I think when I'm done here I'll be returning to the US. I feel that the US teams would respect my attitude about certain things better than the UN does."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

*The Yellow Lotus Parlor*

Li grins, “The Brass Orchid despite our reputation is honorable, Mr. McNamara, if you complete that small task, you will have your assailant.  You have my word, as spoken before the shrine of my ancestors,” he gestures to an elaborate shrine against the eastern wall, depicting various pictures, both mundane and holographic of his ancestors.

He stands walks towards Mark, and bows, “Send a message this to account,” he holds out a strip of paper, about the size of a fortune cookie strip, “when you have completed your half of the bargain, you will have what you want.”

“Do we have an accord?” Li finishes.

*The Garage*

The girls all arrive, after chatting and the like, and Kal swaggers in just after Aris, arrives wearing clothes that could at best be described as grunge, but she carries the look well.  While Kal has a more laid back, suave look, as he wraps an arm around Karen, “Lets roll.”

Jun Min pauses for a moment, “I hope you enjoy chick flicks, nice food, and shopping, Kal, and being the butt of many a joke,” she smirks, as she ushers the students into the SUV, “alright guys, this time, we are going to hit the boutiques downtown, I don’t the mall wants to see us,” she winks.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 17, 2004)

"Why wouldn't the mall want to see us?"  Kelly asks curiously, in her experience stores absolutely loved to have her and her friends, they routinely closed themselves to the public for her comfort when she shopped.

"Which Botiques are we gonna go to?  I definitely need a new wardrobe, and theres a few award shows coming up that I need dresses for."  Kelly asked as she got into the passengerseat of the SUV.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why wouldn't the mall want to see us?"  Kelly asks curiously, in her experience stores absolutely loved to have her and her friends, they routinely closed themselves to the public for her comfort when she shopped.
> 
> "Which Botiques are we gonna go to?  I definitely need a new wardrobe, and theres a few award shows coming up that I need dresses for."  Kelly asked as she got into the passengerseat of the SUV.



 Jun Min just sighs, "I am sure they would, but I would rather not, besides, this isn't about exploiting your fame, we just want to have fun, be normal, and not put o a show.  I rather like NOT being in the spotlight, if you know what I mean."  She gives Kelly a candid look, before turning on some music, fast flowing, airy techno, with a hint of chalky bass...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 17, 2004)

"Most likely due to the fact their food court gets destroyed every time we come by. " Cassie says quietly as she gets in the SUV, "I say that they should invest in stronger building materials myself."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 17, 2004)

dupe


----------



## Aenion (Feb 17, 2004)

Karen leans in a little closer when Kal wraps his arm around her, "This is your last chance to get away safely," Karen jokes.

"I don't like being in the center of attention either, people stare enough as it is," she says to Kelly, denoting her rather alien appearance.

She climbs into the SUV after Cassie, "Ooh, it was all over the news, you were there too?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen leans in a little closer when Kal wraps his arm around her, "This is your last chance to get away safely," Karen jokes.
> 
> "I don't like being in the center of attention either, people stare enough as it is," she says to Kelly, denoting her rather alien appearance.
> 
> She climbs into the SUV after Cassie, "Ooh, it was all over the news, you were there too?"



 Kal smirks, "Get away safely, where is the fun in that?" he jokes, as Aris just rolls her eyes.  Kal looks around, "So yeah I saw something about that, some kickass fighting at the mall, osrry I missed it."

Aris sighed, "First off, you two get a room," she jokes, and then continues, "but Jun Min, I understand what you are saying.  It seems like people here are different then they are back home, people really don't ask as many questions of us metahumans back where we are from.  They just know we are on their side..."

Kal grins, "Cause we are the good guys."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yellow Lotus Parlor*
> Li grins, “The Brass Orchid despite our reputation is honorable, Mr. McNamara, if you complete that small task, you will have your assailant.  You have my word, as spoken before the shrine of my ancestors,” he gestures to an elaborate shrine against the eastern wall, depicting various pictures, both mundane and holographic of his ancestors.
> 
> He stands walks towards Mark, and bows, “Send a message this to account,” he holds out a strip of paper, about the size of a fortune cookie strip, “when you have completed your half of the bargain, you will have what you want.”
> ...




Mark inclined his head respectfully when Li bowed and took the time to politely consider the shrine. _Where have I seen that before?  At the end of a hall somewhere, only without the holograms._ Mark recalled the scent of wax and pushed it out of his mind. He took the paper and nodded.

"When I've done my end of the deal I'll let you know. We have an accord." _That went a hell of a lot better than my last deal did. No one even got shot at. I think I'm getting better at this stuff._ "As I said before, it is a pleasure, Mr. Li." Mark paused thoughtfully.

"Well, I'm sure a businessman like you has many other things to attend to today and we wont take up any more of your time." Mark slid back his chair and stood to leave.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2004)

_Well, we just made a deal with the Chinese mob. Wonderful. Lee gets several of his top people taken off UN radar, and also gets rid of some rebellious muscle with aspirations towards the head seat. We sure came out ahead of this deal,_ Ryan mentally complains to Anika.

_Now can we end your little 'spell' and give me back my own body again?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

*Yellow Lotus Parlor*

Li smiled, and motioned for everyone to follow him, the women scatter politely, without a sound, as he shows you out.  A vehicle drops the teens off back at their vehicle, strangely enough, and Mark is provided with the three names as well, for his part of the bargain.

Meanwhile the invisible figure follows Li, and his associates, while keeping an eye on Ryan and Anika as they remain invisible from sight, making sure they don’t try and go anywhere they shouldn’t, or at least it seems that way.

*List of Names*
_Johnny Quan
Li Xaio Yu
Sara Chang_

Yoshi thinks for a moment before speaking, “So are we like going to go through with this, or what?”

Billy grumbles, “I don’t like making deals with the devil.”

Yoshi shrugs, “Well if it gets us closer to that Honor dude, then I am down with it.”


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 17, 2004)

"You could have said we were trying to pass for base-lines, I would have dressed differently."  Kelly said with a shrug, reaching into her pocket she pulled out her sunglasses which would at least cover her golden eyes.  "I'll just get a baseball cap and it should be fine,"  the popstar said as she shrugged into her seat belt.

"Its not like I need people to be waiting on me hand and foot or anything I like privacy too."  Kelly says, sticking out her tongue at the teacher, and then breaking into a grin.  "Exactly how many times did you guys destroy the food court?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You could have said we were trying to pass for base-lines, I would have dressed differently."  Kelly said with a shrug, reaching into her pocket she pulled out her sunglasses which would at least cover her golden eyes.  "I'll just get a baseball cap and it should be fine,"  the popstar said as she shrugged into her seat belt.
> 
> "Its not like I need people to be waiting on me hand and foot or anything I like privacy too."  Kelly says, sticking out her tongue at the teacher, and then breaking into a grin.  "Exactly how many times did you guys destroy the food court?"



 Jun Min breaks out a grin as she pulls out along the road leading away from the Institute, and towards the city popular.  She finally answers Kelly, "On two seperate occasions we have caused some kind of collateral damage, so no, we will try and avoid that.  And I didn't think about it, or I would have said so, I just want a somewhat normal evening out with the girls," she winks to Kal, "and we can wedge a cutie in, just to keep things interesting."

"So I have to ask, is it just me, or is Mark like totally yummy," she grins.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 17, 2004)

Kelly nods happily, "Totally yummy, I can't wait to see him in whatever uniform Legacy gets assigned.  His butt is so cute, whenever he runs it looks like a pair of puppies going at it under a blanket." she says with a smirk.  "Sakura certainly has good taste, knowing her, she must have been flirting with him the moment she got in the limo with him, even with Star there as his date." 

"Hey, Yoshi doesn't look bad at all either Cassie, and I heard that he actually bought you a yacht, thats so cool of him." She says as she turns to grin at Cassie, "It sounds like you totally have him snagged."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Yellow Lotus Parlor*
> Yoshi thinks for a moment before speaking, “So are we like going to go through with this, or what?”
> 
> Billy grumbles, “I don’t like making deals with the devil.”
> ...




Mark waits until safely in the Institute van and underway before he speaks, "I don't know if we're doing it or not. I don't want to, but I didn't want to just tell Li no. We might need him for something later."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly nods happily, "Totally yummy, I can't wait to see him in whatever uniform Legacy gets assigned. His butt is so cute, whenever he runs it looks like a pair of puppies going at it under a blanket." she says with a smirk. "Sakura certainly has good taste, knowing her, she must have been flirting with him the moment she got in the limo with him, even with Star there as his date."
> 
> "Hey, Yoshi doesn't look bad at all either Cassie, and I heard that he actually bought you a yacht, thats so cool of him." She says as she turns to grin at Cassie, "It sounds like you totally have him snagged."



Cassie looks a bit confused, first at the comparison Kelly made about puppies and then at the comment about her and Yoshi. "I don't follow Kelly, we are 'tangled?'" blink blinks innocently


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

"I just mean that he seems to really care about you, thats all.  Your lucky to have someone care about you so much."  Kelly says smiling at Cassie, while trying to explain her meaning.  "I think we can all see who Karen thinks is cute," the popstar says winking at Kal.

"Well, I did promise I would help Cassie find some clothes that really look good on her, so like who wants to help?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark waits until safely in the Institute van and underway before he speaks, "I don't know if we're doing it or not. I don't want to, but I didn't want to just tell Li no. We might need him for something later."



 Yoshi raises a brow, "Well I know that if we don't do what he wants us to do, then we won't be getting any help from him, and that would kind of suck right?  Or do we even want to make a deal with the 'bad guys'?"

Billy groans, "We can find this guy on our own, we can't compromise our morals, and values, that isn't what we are about.  Mark you better just toss that, and lets get to work," he says forcefully, "if you go along with helping this guy, I won't help you."

Yoshi turns, "Dude simmer down, think of the greater dude..." he turned back to Mark, "your call Mark, you make the decisions, just make me look good."


----------



## Aenion (Feb 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I just mean that he seems to really care about you, thats all.  Your lucky to have someone care about you so much."  Kelly says smiling at Cassie, while trying to explain her meaning.  "I think we can all see who Karen thinks is cute," the popstar says winking at Kal.
> 
> "Well, I did promise I would help Cassie find some clothes that really look good on her, so like who wants to help?"




A slight blush appears on Karen's cheeks, "I didn't think it would be that obvious," she winks back at Kelly, smiling.

As they get closer to the city, she seems to get nervous, fidgeting with her seatbelt. _What if people start to call me names, or worse, what if they send us all away because I'm with them, what if ... _


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> A slight blush appears on Karen's cheeks, "I didn't think it would be that obvious," she winks back at Kelly, smiling.
> 
> As they get closer to the city, she seems to get nervous, fidgeting with her seatbelt. _What if people start to call me names, or worse, what if they send us all away because I'm with them, what if ... _



 Aris rolls her eyes at the comment, "Not obvious, sheesh, you are about as clueless as Kal, you two are soooo _perfect_ together..." she says with a mocking sigh and then turns to Kelly, "Kelly I think I will help you with Cassie, I could stand to get a few of the fashions from here."

Kal shrugs, "Hey Karen isn't clueless, Aris, she is really nice.  Unlike some people I know, princess..." he says with a sarcastic grin to Aris.  

Aris visibly scowls for a moment, and turns around, "Shut up Kal..."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

Kellysmirks at the by-play between Aris and Kal, it was obvious, at least to her, the girl was jealous that he liked Karen.  "So are you really a princess?"  she asked Aris curiously.  Outside the car the weather was acting quite peculiarly, where as the rest of the area was being rained on, the area around the car itself was bright and sunny without a drop of rain.


----------



## Aenion (Feb 18, 2004)

_I really should work on that sarcasm-thing. And what's up with Aris why is she so hostile all of a sudden? If she really is ‘that’ jealous, I’m going to regret I asked her with,_ Karen thinks, not really wanting to ruin her mood, by saying something wrong and getting into a fight with Aris, _Maybe I should talk to her about that in private sometime._


----------



## Agamon (Feb 19, 2004)

As soon as their escort has left, Anika drops the invisibilty and leaves Ryan's body.  "Must be kinda annoying watching someone else control your body, sorry that took so long," Anika apologises to Ryan.

She turns to Mark.  "You made a deal with that guy, Mark.  As questionable as that might be, you actually think you should stiff him?  He won't help us if we don't help him.  Plus, this dumb registration thing is just...well, dumb, anyway.  If they're criminals, then they're probably in the authority's database, like any other person that breaks the law.  So not a big deal, the way I see it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As soon as their escort has left, Anika drops the invisibilty and leaves Ryan's body.  "Must be kinda annoying watching someone else control your body, sorry that took so long," Anika apologises to Ryan.
> 
> She turns to Mark.  "You made a deal with that guy, Mark.  As questionable as that might be, you actually think you should stiff him?  He won't help us if we don't help him.  Plus, this dumb registration thing is just...well, dumb, anyway.  If they're criminals, then they're probably in the authority's database, like any other person that breaks the law.  So not a big deal, the way I see it."



 Yoshi nods to Anika, “She makes a good point Mark, I don’t really want to stiff these guys, they seem to have some uhh connections.  Not that we are not connected, but I don’t like ending up in the hospital if I can help it,” he finishes with a shrug.

Billy’s eyes grow wide at Anika, “Whoa registration is not dumb.  It is the right thing to do, we support that, and we need to keep tabs on crooks like Honor.  These elites are dangerous and I can’t believe you are seriously considering this; we are the good guys.  We need to play by the book, and not compromise our morals.

Yoshi sighs, “Dude maybe things aren’t that black and white.”

“They should be,” Billy counters.  He turns to Mark, “Right?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

_Do'oh_


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

_Double do'oh..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kellysmirks at the by-play between Aris and Kal, it was obvious, at least to her, the girl was jealous that he liked Karen.  "So are you really a princess?"  she asked Aris curiously.  Outside the car the weather was acting quite peculiarly, where as the rest of the area was being rained on, the area around the car itself was bright and sunny without a drop of rain.



 Aris perks up slightly, “Well yes, that would be your earthly equivalent, I am a princess.  My father is the ruler of a whole world, I really don’t want to get into it, the less people know the better off they are…” she says with a sigh, “but please don’t treat me differently I got that my whole life, and it is oooh so annoying.”

Jun Min listens, “Wow, sounds cool to me, Aris.  Whoa, wait, Kelly did you say that Yoshi bought Cassie a yacht; wow that is a keeper, rich, young, and handsome.  I can’t say I disagree with that combination.”


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2004)

"I definitely do know the feeling Aris.  Everyone fawns all over you, but your not sure if they actually care about you, or if they just want to be close to your money or power.  It does get old after a while." Kelly says commiserating with the blue skinned girl.

"He definitely is a keeper Cassie, I wish some one cared about me enough to be romantic like that.  For me, I could care less if he is rich, I just want the guy to actually like being romantic without needing any prompting, that and being totally scrumptious."  Kelly said, ending up with a giggle.  "So which guy at school do you think is the cutest?" she asks of the other girls.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi nods to Anika, “She makes a good point Mark, I don’t really want to stiff these guys, they seem to have some uhh connections.  Not that we are not connected, but I don’t like ending up in the hospital if I can help it,” he finishes with a shrug.




"We can tell him we couldn't get it done," Mark offers before Billy speaks.



> Billy’s eyes grow wide at Anika, “Whoa registration is not dumb.  It is the right thing to do, we support that, and we need to keep tabs on crooks like Honor.  These elites are dangerous and I can’t believe you are seriously considering this; we are the good guys.  We need to play by the book, and not compromise our morals.




"B-" Mark cuts off while Yoshi says his piece and Billy continues.



> Yoshi sighs, “Dude maybe things aren’t that black and white.”
> 
> “They should be,” Billy counters.  He turns to Mark, “Right?”




_Why are you asking me?_ Mark shifted uncomfortably in his seat. "Well I really don't want to help Li, but I don't want to let the guy who beat me up go either so he can get another chance at me or someone else...." Mark trailed off indecisively.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Ryan shakes, and then starts stretching as soon as he's released from Anika's possession effect. "Well, that was weird. Let's never do that again," he remarks, smiling.

"Still, Anika has a very good point. On the other hand, can we honestly represent an organization without abiding by its own rules and laws?" Ryan then laughs and shrugs. "Oh well, I'm kind of against registration too, so who cares?" _Besides, if that loser Billy's for it, it certainly doesn't speak well of the concept,_ Ryan remarks acidly to himself.

"Billy, if everything were black and white it would be like in one of those old movies, and new movies are much better. I think you have to accept that the best decisions may involve some form of moral compromise." Ryan looks hesitantly towards Anika, seeing if she agrees with him. _That does sound kind of callous, now that I've said it. But I think I have a point. _

"Well Mark, you were the one attacked, and somehow through the virtue of your good looks you got picked as the leader. What's your call?" Ryan asks, smiling, knowing that there's likely to be a nice fight at the end of this anyway.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I definitely do know the feeling Aris.  Everyone fawns all over you, but your not sure if they actually care about you, or if they just want to be close to your money or power.  It does get old after a while." Kelly says commiserating with the blue skinned girl.




"Sure," Aris says curtly, as she looks off out the window, watching the sights.

Kal speaks up, "Sort of a sore subject with her, Kelly."

Aris sighs, "Shut up Kal, it isn't important lets drop it."  

*The Legacy Team*

Billy turned his attention to Ryan, "Moral Compromise?  If we compromise our morals then what?  What the heck do we stand for then?  I wanted to be on this team to do the right thing, not compromise my morals... the ends do not justify the means."

Yoshi sighs, "Whatever we do lets roll with it, Mark you need me for anything," as he pulls out his mobile phone, "If not I am going to catch up with Cassie."  He turns his back to the conversation, and hits the speed dial.

*Back in the SUV with the Girls...*

Cassie's mobile phone goes off, one of the new toys that Yoshi graciously hooked her up with.  The slim communicator is simply a mobile computing communications platform, capable of storing several gigabytes of information, high speed transfer speeds, and various forms of communication.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2004)

"Er...ok" kelly says shrugging, wondering what had gotten Aris so upset.  _Its not like I'm not familiar with that type of stuff or anything, I mean, it can't be that different, there are royalty on the entertainment circuit too, _she thinks to herself.  She settles comfortably back into her seat.

"So what do you think for Cassie's clothes, lights, or would you go more for darks, I think she'd do well with some darker colors, if she goes light, it'll sort of clash with her skin tone depending on the shade."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 19, 2004)

Cassie flips open her phone and puts it to her ear. "Hello?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 20, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie flips open her phone and puts it to her ear. "Hello?"



 "Where are you at babe?  We are clearing things up here, and I feel like hooking up for some fun," Yoshi says into the phone line...


----------



## Agamon (Feb 20, 2004)

"Yeah, Billy," Anika adds to the arguement, "I happen to believe that individual freedom is more important than some dumb registration.  I could turn it around and say the end doesn't justify the means in regards to the registration."

She looks to Mark.  "If Li is as honorable as he says he is and holds up his end of the bargain, than we need to as well.  To not is what would be immoral, in my opinion.  The thing is, can we?  Exactly what 'strings' can we pull?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Where are you at babe? We are clearing things up here, and I feel like hooking up for some fun," Yoshi says into the phone line...



"we're going to go shopping and then some other stuff." Looks to the others.. "It's yoshi..eh says he's looking for some fun."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks to Mark.  "If Li is as honorable as he says he is and holds up his end of the bargain, than we need to as well.  To not is what would be immoral, in my opinion.  The thing is, can we?  Exactly what 'strings' can we pull?"




Mark nodded at Anika's comments. "That's one of the things I'm talking about. It's not like we know people who can get someone off the lists. So if we end up telling Li we can't get it done, I don't think that's breaking the deal. He wont give me the guy we're after but it's not like we stabbed him in the back either." 

Mark looks to Billy, then to Anika, "And if we can't get it done, then we don't end up breaking any rules anyway." Mark offered.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2004)

"If he's with Mark and the others, tell them the guy they are looking for, Honor, left and started his own crime sydicate called Water Margin with a few other Elites, and he has ties to a Pantheon woman who was at the fight in the Matrix club named Phase."  Kelly says to the other girl.  "Also tell them to call Charles for any other info he might have on it if he hasn't already told them."  she continues by reading off his number.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 20, 2004)

Cassie nods and relays the information to Yoshi. "I hope you aren't getting into trouble there Yoshi, you know how the school officals don't like it."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2004)

"Brilliant, Billy," Ryan adds sarcastically. "So why exactly is registration the right thing to do? Because the UN told you so?" _Unfortunately, I kind of agree with Billy. Making deals with crime lords is never smart, especially if you just agreed to protect their enforcers. Still, if Billy has a problem with it, it can't be all bad._

"Well we don't exactly have to work with the higher ups. Why not have Mark find someone who can mess with the registration records...like Tommy," Ryan adds after pausing to think. "I remember that Jimmy said something about Tommy taking him out of the UN Registration, and if there's a problem we can always put them back in."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 20, 2004)

*Legacy…*

Billy closed his mouth, and just gave Mark a look, “Whatever.  I got nothing else to say.”

Yoshi seems to focus on his conversation on the phone before piping up, “Oh crap dudes.  Seems like that Charles dude dug up some info on Honor.  He runs some splinter group called Water Margin.  I think I can see why this Li fellow might want him taken out, competition sucks.”

Billy glances to Yoshi, “First bit of good news I heard all day.”

Yoshi shrugs, “Yeah, she says we can talk to Charles if he has more info,” he shrugged, “either way, if you need me, you got my number.”

*WHOOSH!!!!*

Yoshi disappears in a blur, leaving only the stirring of wind. Billy sighs, “He could have stuck around, more focused on chasing his girl, and being rich then being a hero.  And you guys are just making deals with crime lords, I bet Justice Elite does not have to do this kind of stuff.”

*The Girls…*

“Of course not, Cassie,” Yoshi replies to Cassie, “anyways that sounds good, see yah in a sec babe.”  

Aris glances back to Kelly, “I think that sounds great Kelly, I think Cassie would look great in anything.”

Jun Min nods, “Oh I am so jealous, she has a great body, I even look at chocolate and I gain five pounds,” she laughs.

Claire pipes up with her soft French accent, “Oh what is that?” she points out the window, as some cars swerve, causing a commotion in the traffic.  Jun Min glances over her shoulder, with a quizzical look.

Yoshi blurs pass the SUV, narrowly evading Jun Min’s driving.  He must have noticed the girls, because another second later, after Jun Min regains control of the vehicle he is lightly jogging alongside the window closest to Cassie, giving her a smug grin, nimbly evading traffic as needed.

Jun Min sighed, “Sometimes I wonder…”


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2004)

_I knew it, _ Ryan thinks, congratulating himself mentally. _I figured that Honor and Li had some kind of falling out. How can we even be sure Li's information is accurate now? If Li knows the location of Honor, why not send some thugs to take him out...assuming they could take him out. I love being a crimelord's patsy,_ he finishes angrily.

"With luck, Billy, we won't have to, especially with this new bit of information. And you're probably right, Justice Elite doesn't have to do this, since they have a hundred times our resources and contacts. Still, our work isn't done today. Maybe we should check out what we can on Water Margin." 

Ryan mentally agreed with Billy's observation of Yoshi, but chose not to comment. _I wonder what he says about me, once I'm gone._


----------



## Agamon (Feb 22, 2004)

"Well, I think if Mark made a deal, he should follow through on it, but that's up to him," Anika says.  "You're right, Ryan, Tommy probably could help us, but we should go talk to Charles first, see what he knows.  We can discuss morality later."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, I think if Mark made a deal, he should follow through on it, but that's up to him," Anika says.  "You're right, Ryan, Tommy probably could help us, but we should go talk to Charles first, see what he knows.  We can discuss morality later."




"That's right. There's always Tommy," Mark agrees. _Tommy could help. Why didn't I think of that? Oh yeah, thinking about something else._ Mark shifted uncomfortably in his seat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 25, 2004)

Charlotte remains passive in the back of the car, watching the others as if she was a fly on the wall.  In attempt not to seem too aloof, she replies to Kelly's earlier question, "Dark, definately.  Then again, I'm a bit biased."  She adds with a slight smile before retreating back to her usual dreamy look.  Inwardly, she sighs, _Shopping was fun last time, and this time I have my own money.  I just hope I won't turn into one of those other ditzes._

As Kelly mentions Pantheon, she snaps out of her reverie, although this time she remains silent

OOC-Doh, sorry Shalimar, this isn't the first time I've had a crossover game mistake


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2004)

(Charlotte, wrong game, in Generation Legacy my name is Kelly, not Eris  )


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Legacy…*
> 
> Jun Min nods, “Oh I am so jealous, she has a great body, I even look at chocolate and I gain five pounds,” she laughs.
> 
> ...



"Some people have all the luck, before I go on tour I have to spend like 2 weeks working out 10 hours a day with this ex-marine drill instructor guy."  Kelly says in agreement with Jun-Min.  "It seems worth the work though." she says patting her bare tummy.

Kelly glances up at Yoshi showing off and grins at him then turns to face Cassie, "Definitely a hottie." she says with a wink.  Lowering her window she sticks her head out, "So like do you want to get in or are you gonna run along side us all the way there?"  she asks playfully.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 25, 2004)

Cassie rolls down her window. "There is no need to show off you know, you could have met us at the mall. Do you want to get in the car with me?" puts her hand on the door to open it if he asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2004)

*The Girls*

Yoshi winks, “Sure babe, I might just get winded… or something.”  Yoshi hops in the SUV while it’s moving with ease, and grace.  Squishing himself between Cassie and her neighbor.

Jun Min sighed, “Yoshi, that isn’t exactly a responsible use of your abilities.”

Yoshi shrugged, “Whatever, it was cool.  So what do you lovely ladies have planned for the evening?”

Jun Min rolled her eyes as she pulled out onto the long avenue of the boutiques and shoppes.  She parks the SUV and grins, “Well where do we start ladies?”

Claire grins, and looks to Karen, “I know a great place Karen!”

Jun Min smiles, “Do tell?”

*Legacy*

Billy groaned, “Whatever lets get back to campus and talk to Charles, time to do some more work,” he shakes his head and relaxes.  He tries not to get upset and just goes silent, and stays silent.

*John*

_Flash back to yesterday…_

As John sits in his room after taking a well needed shower in the morning he gets a faint mental message…_ “Can anyone hear me?  Anybody?”_ It is the voice of Sarah, though it is very faint…


----------



## Aenion (Feb 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Girls*
> 
> Yoshi winks, “Sure babe, I might just get winded… or something.”  Yoshi hops in the SUV while it’s moving with ease, and grace.  Squishing himself between Cassie and her neighbor.
> 
> ...




"It's only the second time I get to town, so show me, I want to know all the best places," Karen returns the smile, ready to get out of the cramped vehicle.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*
> 
> _Flash back to yesterday…_
> 
> As John sits in his room after taking a well needed shower in the morning he gets a faint mental message…_ “Can anyone hear me?  Anybody?”_ It is the voice of Sarah, though it is very faint…



John finishes drying his hair when he hears the message.  _"Sarah!  Is that you?  It's me, John.  What's wrong?  Are you OK?"_  His mind works feverishly as he gets dressed, trying to contact Sarah.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2004)

"I've never been here either, so I'm all ears on places to go."  Kelly replies, lokking around at all the shops, "do you guys see anywhere for me to get a  baseball cap to finish my disguise so we don't get bugged?" she asks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 26, 2004)

Cassie smiles as she let's Yoshi slip in with her. "I thought you had Legacy business or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 27, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie smiles as she let's Yoshi slip in with her. "I thought you had Legacy business or something."



 “Yeah we handled it babe, you don’t need to worry about Legacy, let me worry about Legacy, alright?  Besides I like this idea of shopping, you model, I buy, sounds like a win, win situation to me.  My girl wears nothing but the best from now on,” he grinned coyly pulling Cassie close to him.

Claire smiles, “Well sure, follow me, Arafina showed me this place its great, they serve you food while you wait, and you can take your time, and everything, very nice clothes, very expensive though!”

Jun Min smiles, “I like the sound of that.”

Speaking of Arafina, Charlotte notices her Osprey II is parked out front of the boutique that Claire is leading the girls to.

*John*

_”Oh my gosh, John, you can hear me?  I feel so lost, I can’t see anything, touch anything, nothing no senses.   I felt so trapped, where are you?!”_ Sarah replies back mentally, her voice gaining strength.

*Legacy*

_I am not sure what you all plan to do; I suggest you come up with a course of action…_


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Yeah we handled it babe, you don’t need to worry about Legacy, let me worry about Legacy, alright? Besides I like this idea of shopping, you model, I buy, sounds like a win, win situation to me. My girl wears nothing but the best from now on,” he grinned coyly pulling Cassie close to him.
> 
> Claire smiles, “Well sure, follow me, Arafina showed me this place its great, they serve you food while you wait, and you can take your time, and everything, very nice clothes, very expensive though!”
> 
> ...



"I really like the sound of this place, it sounds like its right up my alley, I do my best shopping at these full service kinda places." Kelly says cheerily, strutting forward. "So like what are you all waiting for guys, lets put a hurting on my credit card, my birthday is coming up and I so amgiving myself the world's biggest shopping spree." she says with a wink to Cassie from behind her rose colored sunglasses.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _”Oh my gosh, John, you can hear me?  I feel so lost, I can’t see anything, touch anything, nothing no senses.   I felt so trapped, where are you?!”_ Sarah replies back mentally, her voice gaining strength.



_"I'm in my room.  Where are you?  Do you need help.  Hang on.  I'll go get Ju Min.  She'll know what to do,"_ he says mentally as he hurries up getting dressed.  He runs off to find Ju Min, checking her office, the classrooms, and anywhere else he thinks she may be.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 28, 2004)

"Ok, let's get back and share information with Charles," Mark suggests.

_OOC: Thought I posted that earlier. Sorry._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 28, 2004)

"Alright, but nothing too expensive okay? You really should be putting some of that money aside for the future you know." Cassie says with a smile as she moves in close. "I do like the clothes you pick out though." looks to the others. "So what sort of clothing will we be trying out?"


----------



## Agamon (Feb 29, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Ok, let's get back and share information with Charles," Mark suggests.




"Good idea," Anika agrees, as they head back to their vehicle.  "I'm calling shotgun!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 29, 2004)

Ryan shrugs. "Well, I think I might be a bad influence on you guys. I'm on Legacy for less than a day, and we're already making deals with organized crime. In a week, we'll probably each be dictators of our own third-world country," Ryan jokes as he gets into the car.

"Let's go talk to Charles and Tommy, I guess."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs. "Well, I think I might be a bad influence on you guys. I'm on Legacy for less than a day, and we're already making deals with organized crime. In a week, we'll probably each be dictators of our own third-world country," Ryan jokes as he gets into the car.




"Ok, it's completely your fault," Mark agrees deadpan.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

*Back at the Ranch… Legacy*

The ride back is thankfully uneventful, and the car pulls into the garage and Star is waiting there for you guys.  She smiles when she sees Mark, and waves, the emotion seems quite natural as she waits for the teens to get out of the vehicle.

She speaks in her normal tone, “Hey guys, find anything out about Honor?  I tried to contact Tommy but I think he was busy, or isn’t answering his calls at the moment,” her tone monotone and flat.  “I don’t  see any injuries, and where is Yoshi?” she finishes, looking to Mark for the answer.

*John, both yesterday and today..*

John recalls that Sarah was placed in the infirmary to recover from her injuries. It is a simple matter to find her, and by the time he arrives he finds Dr. McTaggert already administering to the poor girl who is laying on a bed, her eyes open, and she is speaking weakly.  She stays conscious long enough to say hello before passing out into a deep sleep.  But John can feel her mental presence, and it gains strength through the night.  Also present are Kiyana and James, but they do not stay long, giving John and Sarah their time, although the poor girl is out like a light.

The following day she wakes up around mid afternoon, and although her condition seems to be stable, Dr. McTaggert wishes to not announce she has fully recovered and wants to run tests on her to see if any long term damage has occurred.  One thing that John notices, is that her mind feels much more powerful, even when she sleeps, he can feel her thoughts.

_Multitude of images, images of her family, her time at the school, a wash of images of Chaos, the young boy responsible for her condition, a broken landscape of corpses and skeletons and war, two purple glowing angels, an image of her kissing Jimmy, an image of her kissing John, and flashing images of everything in between…_

As John sits by her bedside, on the following day while the rest of the team is out investigating Mark’s attacker she suddenly sits up.  Sarah looks at John, “Where am I?” she says aloud, brushing her red hair back from her face, she looks startled like she just rose from a dream.

*The Girls*

Jun Min smiles as she enters to the boutique and then her smile curls into a startled look of surprise to see Arafina there, sipping on a glass of wine, a variety of outfits being displayed for her. 

Arafina smiles, “Hi, would you like some wine, excellent vintage, I am told.  I have plenty to go around, I didn’t know you all liked shopping here.”

Claire smiles, “I love this place, not that I can afford to shop here but it is nice,” she smiles, taking a glass from Arafina.  She takes a sip, “Mmmm, I like the flavor, you all should try it.”

Jun Min smiles weakly, “Uhh, sure,” she takes a glass, “it is girl’s night out after all.”

Yoshi walks in, “Hell yeah, I like this place. Cassie,” he slips her his card, “charge whatever you want babe, just make sure it looks sexy.  Kelly help her out, you know sexy, make my girl look good.  Not that she isn’t already,” he pulls Cassie close with a leering smile.

Outside the students can hear the pitter patter of rain against the holo windows, showing various images of models strutting, modeling, and posing in seamless real time.  Inside soft music plays, and the owner, a thin waif like native greets each student, and recognizing some of the faces, lavishes attention and gifts to the students.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Ranch… Legacy*
> She speaks in her normal tone, “Hey guys, find anything out about Honor?  I tried to contact Tommy but I think he was busy, or isn’t answering his calls at the moment,” her tone monotone and flat.  “I don’t  see any injuries, and where is Yoshi?” she finishes, looking to Mark for the answer.




"Yoshi took off," Mark says simply. "He's with the girls, I think."

"We didn't find out much, but we got a deal with a guy who says he'll tell us where Honor is if we do something for him," Mark circumlocutes carefully. He continues lamely, "So...uh...Anything else you've been up to?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Yoshi took off," Mark says simply. "He's with the girls, I think."
> 
> "We didn't find out much, but we got a deal with a guy who says he'll tell us where Honor is if we do something for him," Mark circumlocutes carefully. He continues lamely, "So...uh...Anything else you've been up to?



 Star nods, “I see,” she says flatly, “Well maybe you will have better luck now that we have a lead right, or I mean you have a lead.  I did find one odd thing as I was doing routine maintenance on SARAH, an encrypted message was sent to Kelly earlier.  I could not crack the code, so I don’t know hat about.  SARAH did not recognize it though; whoever sent the message knew the system and pretty much navigated right through her defenses.  Kind of scary… if you think about it.”

As if on cue SARAH replies over her speaker system, *“Legacy welcome back, is there anything I can assist you with?”*


----------



## Aenion (Mar 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Girls*
> 
> Jun Min smiles as she enters to the boutique and then her smile curls into a startled look of surprise to see Arafina there, sipping on a glass of wine, a variety of outfits being displayed for her.
> 
> ...




Karen's eyes widen when she enters "That makes two then," she says to Claire, "my budget really isn't up to this." When she is offered a glass of wine, she politely refuses, "No thank you, I don't drink..." _ever_ she adds to herself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen's eyes widen when she enters "That makes two then," she says to Claire, "my budget really isn't up to this." When she is offered a glass of wine, she politely refuses, "No thank you, I don't drink..." _ever_ she adds to herself.



 "Whoa wine is so weak, where is the beer?" Kal jokes, "not that I drink, I mean the legal drinking age is what now?  This isn't the States so I am a little lost."

Arafina grins, "Money talks, who cares about stuff like rules, Karen if your short on money, don't worry I have a running credit here, my dad covers whatever I want, and then some.  If you really want something pick it out, if I can't enjoy the company of my father I can at least enjoy his money," she jokes with a laugh and takes another sip.

Jun Min's smile sours slightly at her words, but she continues the pleasant facade, "The legal age is actually 20 here, in Mudaba Adin, much to what others may have you believe.  But in the interest of fun..." she trails off.

Aris sighs and starts looking at the various outfits on the holo-models, cycling through them, commenting on some, but just keeping to herself.  Although every now and then she glances over at Kal and Karen and then sighs and continues what she was doing.  Trying to be nonchalant of course...

"Man you guys have it great here," Kal says to Karen.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2004)

Kelly accepts the wine with a grin, _its been awhile, since I've been at the institute, I wish the place wasn't dry, but at least Jun Min is being cool about it, _she thinks to herself as she sips her wine, and begins flipping through the holo displays.  She taps the seat next to her, indicating that Cassie should join her so that they could start some serious shopping.  Starting with a midnight blue fabric for a base, she makes a few deft motions, and what had been an ankle length dress was turned into a mini-skirt in the same style and color.  Less then 10 seconds Later, the right sleeve was removed as well as a heart shaped swath of fabric slightly above the model's breasts, exposing a tasteful amount of cleavage.

She turns to look at Cassie for a moment, looking her up and down, she turns back to the Holo projector, and a moment later, the color is changed to green with gold edgings and straps.  One last touch of the stylus turns the entire outfit into silk.  A tap of the buttons enlarges the image so that everyone can see it.  "So like, what do you all think?  I think with the right Jewelery and shoes this could definitely work for Cassie." somewhere along in her button pushing Kelly had managed to finish her wine, and she winked at the server with the wine.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She turns to look at Cassie for a moment, looking her up and down, she turns back to the Holo projector, and a moment later, the color is changed to green with gold edgings and straps.  One last touch of the stylus turns the entire outfit into silk.  A tap of the buttons enlarges the image so that everyone can see it.  "So like, what do you all think?  I think with the right Jewelery and shoes this could definitely work for Cassie." somewhere along in her button pushing Kelly had managed to finish her wine, and she winked at the server with the wine.




Yoshi grins looking at the model, "Dude that is awesome, she would look great!  Kelly I like your style, I may not like your music, but I like your style," he jests, "What do you think babe?" he directs his question to Cassie.

Kal just whistles, "Wow..."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2004)

"Hey!" Kelly exclaims in mock rage at Yoshi disparagement of her music, "Thats not very nice you know," she says with a laugh.  "I know the truth, your the president of my fan club, your just hiding it." she says sticking her tongue out at him.

"Ohh, that, I want that, its too cute to sit on a shelf somewhere." she says pointing at one of the displays that had just changed over, momentarily distracted by the sight of a cute pair of pink leather boots, a white mini-skirt and what appears to be a pink silk turtle neck with the tummy left bare.

"I just love shopping." she says with a pleased smile to the other girls.  "There's no stress that a credit card without a limit can't cure."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 3, 2004)

Ryan replies, "Well Star, we don't exactly get into fights wherever we go. Just most places. You know, just once, I'd like to actually start the fight. That would be nice."

_Maybe we can use SARAH to find some information about those names Li gave us, find out how bad they really are. I don't want to shelter any murderers._ "SARAH, uh..." Ryan hesitates, feeling awkward. _I feel so embarassed talking to computers. Well, other than Star, but she doesn't count. She at least looks normal. Well, with the blue hair and red eyes she looks like she came from some freaky Japanese cartoon..._

"SARAH, can you give us information about some people? I mean, stuff like backgrounds, criminal records, newspaper clippings or whatever, so we can get a feel for what kind of people these are?"

"I guess that hacker guy is bad news. I wonder who could be better at it than Tommy though? He's a genius, especially with computers." _Chaos was able to defeat it, so it stands to reason that him or one like him could. I'm not sure he was a normal elite, but he was very powerful. However, the only person really familiar with SARAH is Tommy himself, and he certainly wouldn't hack his own system, except as a security check. Does anyone else know about this system?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan replies, "Well Star, we don't exactly get into fights wherever we go. Just most places. You know, just once, I'd like to actually start the fight. That would be nice."
> 
> _Maybe we can use SARAH to find some information about those names Li gave us, find out how bad they really are. I don't want to shelter any murderers._ "SARAH, uh..." Ryan hesitates, feeling awkward. _I feel so embarassed talking to computers. Well, other than Star, but she doesn't count. She at least looks normal. Well, with the blue hair and red eyes she looks like she came from some freaky Japanese cartoon..._
> 
> ...



 SARAH replies to Ryan, *"I am capable of searching for any information you desire, Ryan.  If it is for official purposes I can access the INTERPOL and UN files for information as well. Full disclosure could take several hours, is that suffecient?"*

Star replies to Ryan, "I actually had a theory on the identity of the hacker, well I just think it was Tommy really.  He makes regular use of secure transmissions all the time, to his company, business partners and the like.  Just not sure why he would contact Kelly," she shrugs, the gesture is quite natural.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 3, 2004)

"It actually looks quite nice doesn't it?" Cassie says calmly as she walks around the holo to examine the outfit from all angles, the look of intense curiousity on her face as she does so. Though knowing Cassie, you all can't be sure that she's just as likely to be judging it's fitness for her acrobatic movements as trying to imagine it on her own body and dancing.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John, both yesterday and today..*
> 
> John recalls that Sarah was placed in the infirmary to recover from her injuries. It is a simple matter to find her, and by the time he arrives he finds Dr. McTaggert already administering to the poor girl who is laying on a bed, her eyes open, and she is speaking weakly.  She stays conscious long enough to say hello before passing out into a deep sleep.  But John can feel her mental presence, and it gains strength through the night.  Also present are Kiyana and James, but they do not stay long, giving John and Sarah their time, although the poor girl is out like a light.
> 
> ...



"Sarah?!!  You're awake," John says excitedly.  "We're in the medical wing of the Legacy school.  You've been here for a while now.  Ever since that Chaos guy showed up at the mall a few days ago.  What happened?  You've been in a coma or something until now.  But I heard your voice in my mind.  And now I hear it all the time.  It's like your powers have grown."

John looks around for a quickly, then calls out, "Dr. McTaggert!  Come quick.  Sarah's awake and talking."

He turns back to Sarah and smiles at her, "I was worried about you.  How do you feel?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> "Sarah?!!  You're awake," John says excitedly.  "We're in the medical wing of the Legacy school.  You've been here for a while now.  Ever since that Chaos guy showed up at the mall a few days ago.  What happened?  You've been in a coma or something until now.  But I heard your voice in my mind.  And now I hear it all the time.  It's like your powers have grown."
> 
> John looks around for a quickly, then calls out, "Dr. McTaggert!  Come quick.  Sarah's awake and talking."
> 
> He turns back to Sarah and smiles at her, "I was worried about you.  How do you feel?"



 Sarah looks at John, “John?  A few days?  Oh my head, it hurts, its like I can feel everything at once.  I feel fine though, never better,” she finishes as she pulls her knees towards her and wraps her legs around them.

Dr. McTaggert enters, “Yes lady she is awake now, isn’t she.  Her vitals,” she checks some screens,” look stable, very healthy actually.  Considering everything that happened…”

_“I did not mean to make you all worry, I don’t really understand everything that happened.  It was a blur, so bizarre, so otherworldly.  But I know that Chaos, he was trying to help, in his own way, he really seems to be on our side.  But his methods kind of suck,”_ her face beams with a smile, and she leans over and gives John a hug.

Dr. McTaggert smiles and shakes her head, “You look fine lass I will leave you be, call me if you need me,” as she exits.

_“I feel fine really, never better, I feel like I can feel everyone at once, it can be overwhelming.  Whatever Chaos did, I think it changed something in me with my powers; it’s strange.  But I feel alive, so very alive,” _ she notices the locket Jimmy gave John, and pauses for a moment, before sniffing back a tear.

“What a jerk,” she says trying to hold back her tears…


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sarah looks at John, “John?  A few days?  Oh my head, it hurts, its like I can feel everything at once.  I feel fine though, never better,” she finishes as she pulls her knees towards her and wraps her legs around them.
> 
> Dr. McTaggert enters, “Yes lady she is awake now, isn’t she.  Her vitals,” she checks some screens,” look stable, very healthy actually.  Considering everything that happened…”
> 
> ...



John looks quickly at the locket, then back to Sarah and frowns.  "Damnit," he mutters to himself under his breath.  "Sorry.  I didn't mean to upset you.  Jimmy said he wasn't fitting in here.  He left a day or two ago.  I think he said something about going to Spain or something.  Becomming a mercenary.  Something like that.  He wanted me to give it to you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> John looks quickly at the locket, then back to Sarah and frowns.  "Damnit," he mutters to himself under his breath.  "Sorry.  I didn't mean to upset you.  Jimmy said he wasn't fitting in here.  He left a day or two ago.  I think he said something about going to Spain or something.  Becomming a mercenary.  Something like that.  He wanted me to give it to you."



 Sarah glanced to John, _“Thank you John, you’re a good friend, better then I deserve.  But I appreciate it,”_ she gestured for John to stop, _“Keep it, John I don’t want it back.  If anything I would like for you to hold it, your friendship is very dear to me, and I just get the feeling you were always there.”_

She floats above the bed, in a cross-legged pose, smiling, “I do feel much better though.  Although I feel like I missed so much,” her voice cheery, despite the pain she still feels, “too bad everything is going to end up very badly,” she says in matter of fact tone.  She cocks her head focusing on John, _“I mean, well it’s hard to explain, but things are going terribly wrong in the universe right now.  Don’t ask me how I know, I just do.  Our universe is perhaps pivotal to the existence of all the others, well in the end; we all exist because other exists.  Chaos showed me things about this world, other worlds, and why it is important.  But I don’t like the means; we can avert so much suffering, by stopping the Overlord or destroying Ryan.  I don’t know why, but he seems pivotal to it all.  Cassie too, though purely accidental, her appearance was the start of it all, perhaps she will be the end of it all too?”_

Sarah looks confused, “Don’t ask me what all that means, it confuses me, as much as I am sure you are confused.”


----------



## Samnell (Mar 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies to Ryan, *"I am capable of searching for any information you desire, Ryan.  If it is for official purposes I can access the INTERPOL and UN files for information as well. Full disclosure could take several hours, is that suffecient?"*




"It's official," Mark says after a moment of consideration. "Why don't you drop the stuff on my terminal and we'll look at it there. _Because the UN probably wouldn't like it if SARAH read official records out loud in a public place._



> Star replies to Ryan, "I actually had a theory on the identity of the hacker, well I just think it was Tommy really.  He makes regular use of secure transmissions all the time, to his company, business partners and the like.  Just not sure why he would contact Kelly," she shrugs, the gesture is quite natural.




Mark shrugs, "We can always ask Kelly about it later or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "It's official," Mark says after a moment of consideration. "Why don't you drop the stuff on my terminal and we'll look at it there. _Because the UN probably wouldn't like it if SARAH read official records out loud in a public place._




*”Of course Mark, I will have the information prepared for you, in approximately three hours, fourteen minutes and eleven seconds,”* SARAH replies.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugs, "We can always ask Kelly about it later or something."




Star nods, “Of course we can, so what are you going to do now until the information is ready?  Anything else we can do, in the meanwhile?” she asks.

Jimmy clears his throat, as he steps around a vehicle, “So you guys totally satisfied that I didn’t have anything to do with Mark’s near death experience?  But more importantly when are we going to get to bash some heads for messing with our crew.  Oh yeah, Ryan, you owe me some answers too.”  Jimmy winks to Anika, “Don’t run off with your girl neither, it’s kind of important.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2004)

"Good idea Mark."_I certainly don't relish another conversation with a spoiled brat who can't control her powers and endangers everyone in a several mile radius, who doesn't think Pantheon are terrorists. Better for Mark to handle that._

"Sure Jimmy, I'll do my best to give you some answers." Ryan sighs, running his hand through his hair. "And just for the record, we never considered you a suspect. The police thought I was a bigger one than you." _Anika isn't really 'my girl' either, but she can handle that one._

"I don't know much, and Anika and Cassandra both have some information that I don't really have."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sure Jimmy, I'll do my best to give you some answers." Ryan sighs, running his hand through his hair. "And just for the record, we never considered you a suspect. The police thought I was a bigger one than you." _Anika isn't really 'my girl' either, but she can handle that one._
> 
> "I don't know much, and Anika and Cassandra both have some information that I don't really have."




Jimmy nods, “Yeah whatever, so what is up, just what the hell is going on, I mean with you Ryan, with the team, and hell just about anything else you can tell me that you think is important.  I mean we got some serious stuff going on, and I for one don’t want to miss out on the action.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

*Interlude*

*Highrise, Downtown Barcelona, Spain 1900 Local Time...*

The image replayed on the screen several times.  Startling images of sexual deviancy, burning a cherished yet potentially career breaking image on the scene.  The man looked up from the image, his round corpulent face grim, “How did you get this?” he replied in a sharp staccato like voice.

The thin man sitting across from him just smiled, “That is not important but the ramifications of a well to do, United Nations liaison for the Justice Elite.  I mean how old is he, fifteen, fourteen, foreign.  This could cause a stir for you and your organization, not to mention your wife and kids.”

The man’s face turned red with rage, “You bastard!”

“Now, now Mr. Gutierrez, please settle down.  If you do as instructed then this information can be destroyed, and you can continue whatever it is, that makes you happy.  Your vote is crucial, and my employer would like for Kelly Mitchell to be added to the team.  It is win-win, and besides you now have a vested interest in this matter,” the thin man replied.

Mr. Gutierrez scowled, “And what does she get out of it hmm?” 

“I would not worry about her,” he stood, “I assume you will make the right decision this evening.  I understand your close ties to Mr. McCallister, and I commend them.  But don’t let your loyalty force you into the wrong decision.  These icky little situations have a way of getting out of hand.  Images get leaked, and careers, lives just end, and a culmination of a life’s work can come to a screeching halt.”

Mr. Gutierrez did not reply as the thin man left the room.  As he stepped outside, into the elevator, he opened his personal communication device (PCD), and accessed an encrypted line.  A boy’s voice answered, “Talk to me Mr. Smith.”

“I have just finished securing all the votes needed, sir.  Mr. Gutierrez will follow along, I can assure you of that.  Is there anything else you require, sir?” Mr. Smith replied, as he glanced to his watch and straightened his tie.

“Yes, have something nice delivered to Miss Mitchell on the morrow.  Make it memorable and keep me informed of the details,” the boy replied.

Mr. Smith replied “Sir if it is not too bold, why are you going to such-”

“Pure and simple, Mr. Smith.  I am a boy and she is a beautiful woman, and an elite.  She has qualities I can exploit, and I have ways of keeping her under my thumb, it’s a perfect relationship.  Besides if you saw what she was wearing when I called her earlier…” his voice trailed for a moment, “I want her.”

“Understood sir,” Mr. Smith replied, “I will take care of all the arrangements.”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 4, 2004)

"What's important, Jimmy," Anika says, "is that we find out who attacked Mark and why.  Frankly, everything else is conjecture at this point.  We're running off, but you're welcome to join us.  You want to bash heads?  Maybe Charles can help us find some heads to bash."

Anika glances up, at nothing in particular.  "SARAH?  Can you locate Charles for us and let him know that we would like to speak with him?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "What's important, Jimmy," Anika says, "is that we find out who attacked Mark and why.  Frankly, everything else is conjecture at this point.  We're running off, but you're welcome to join us.  You want to bash heads?  Maybe Charles can help us find some heads to bash."
> 
> Anika glances up, at nothing in particular.  "SARAH?  Can you locate Charles for us and let him know that we would like to speak with him?"



 Jimmy shrugs, "Thanks for educating me, Anika."

SARAH replies, *"Charles is in the Yard, Anika, I have paged him as directed, he is coming this way."*


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2004)

Ryan sighs in exasperation yet again. "Actually, that's not important. I mean, we can't have people running around and trying to kill us, but it's not really what's crucial right now. Not to say that Mark's life isn't crucial or anything, but..."

_I'm making an idiot of myself. Why don't I just say it?_ "Okay, some guy called Overseer, who's from another dimension, by the way, wants to take over the world. He's already sent two of his best agents, and Kal and Aris, who are also from another dimension, say that time is running out. Oh, and I'm somehow integral to his plans for conquest. Which is why people have been trying to kidnap me."

"Am I forgetting something," he asks, turning towards Anika.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sighs in exasperation yet again. "Actually, that's not important. I mean, we can't have people running around and trying to kill us, but it's not really what's crucial right now. Not to say that Mark's life isn't crucial or anything, but..."




“Hey Mark is alive, his life is not in danger, I want to know what’s going on behind the scenes.  Nothing against Mark, but I got nothing against someone trying to put the beat down on a pretty boy, besides he will get his,” Jimmy cracks his knuckles, “between Ryan and myself, he won’t stand much of a chance.”



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _I'm making an idiot of myself. Why don't I just say it?_ "Okay, some guy called Overseer, who's from another dimension, by the way, wants to take over the world. He's already sent two of his best agents, and Kal and Aris, who are also from another dimension, say that time is running out. Oh, and I'm somehow integral to his plans for conquest. Which is why people have been trying to kidnap me."




Jimmy cracks a smile, “Dude what the hell you been smoking, let me guess you been reading them comics, huh?  Sounds pretty out there, and I would just give yah the finger and stomp off, but things are not meshing right, you know?  Something wicked strange is going and I am not about to be left out of the loop on this one.  If this Overlord goon wants a piece of yah, lets go find him and stomp him down!”

*Back at the Boutique*



			
				Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> "It actually looks quite nice doesn't it?" Cassie says calmly as she walks around the holo to examine the outfit from all angles, the look of intense curiousity on her face as she does so. Though knowing Cassie, you all can't be sure that she's just as likely to be judging it's fitness for her acrobatic movements as trying to imagine it on her own body and dancing.




Yoshi nods, “Hell yeah it does Cassie, you want it, you got it, whatever you want is yours girl.  Nothing is too good for my girl, one of the perks of being me.”  He turns his attention to Kelly, “Hey I am hating the singer, just the songs not my flavor, but you fill out those outfits plenty nice, almost as good as my girl.  Almost.”

Kal takes a seat, “Oh man, I forgot how intense women shoppers could be…”

The attendant serves more wine, and brings out outfits as requested, along with some finger foods.  The temperature inside is nearly perfect, the smells inside pleasant, as compared to the rain that seems to be washing over the street and buildings outside.  The sky is cloudy and dark, in stark contrast to the warm inviting light inside the boutique.

On the monitor, a CNN feed cuts the Fashion show that was playing.  Late breaking news right out of Mudaba Adin, is spanning across the screen and a dark skinned women in her early thirties take the screen.  She smiles and speaks, “Good evening, today at approximately 1720 local time, several Pantheon terrorists were arrested after an intense standoff just outside of Mudaba Adin.  Justice Elite is credited with capturing the agents including suspected ringleader, the elite known commonly as Bishop.  Sources say that the elites were taken to an undisclosed detainment center.  It is suspected that Bishop was involved in the Mexico City Disaster, although evidence is only speculative at this time.  We will bring more news on this subject as more becomes available.  But in this reporter’s opinion a great menace to free people’s everywhere has been quelled, and I personally would like to thank the Justice Elite for their continued service.”

The image shifts to some amateur footage of the Justice elite escorting several individuals, one of the being Bishop, and the unconscious form of the elite known as Synapse into vehicles.  It looks like they have some type of power inhibitors placed on them for the safety of the security personnel.

Claire looks to the group, “Wow that is awesome, those Pantheon terrorists finally are going to get what they deserve!”

Kal nods, “Yeah strike one for the good guys.”


----------



## Samnell (Mar 5, 2004)

> Jimmy cracks a smile, “Dude what the hell you been smoking, let me guess you been reading them comics, huh?  Sounds pretty out there, and I would just give yah the finger and stomp off, but things are not meshing right, you know?  Something wicked strange is going and I am not about to be left out of the loop on this one.  If this Overlord goon wants a piece of yah, lets go find him and stomp him down!”




Despite himself Mark starts laughing. "Ooookay, Ryan...um..." He tries and fails to suppress a smile but finally manages to get the laughter out of his system.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

Kelly grins at the compliment, shaking her bottom in one of the the dance steps from her latest, she laughs, "I am oh so glad you approve." she says rolling her eyes.  Laughing, and gratefully accepting the additional wine, Kelly fiddles around with the holotable quickly creating an entrie wardrobe's worth of designer clothing cut along vaguely oriental lines, and running high towards silks and leathers.  In a file that seemingly doubles the size of the first are selections similair to the ones for Cassie, just in lighter colors that matches Kelly's complexion.

As she amasses a tab closing in on $10,000 she takes care to make suggestions to the other girls as well as getting their opinions, _it is why we are all here together after all, _she thinks to herself, feeling like these people could actually become her friends and not just want her money.  "So what are you looking for Jun Min?  Is there someone you want to make drool all over himself?" she asks with a conspirational wink, trying to be friendly and treat her just like any other girlfriend.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2004)

Anika begins to scowl at Jimmy's response, but Mark's laughter causes her to immediately smile and cover her mouth with her hand.  Clearing her throat, she says, "Jimmy, tell you what, you just look tough and crack your knuckles and stuff and we'll let you know when it's time to start stomping, 'kay?"

She gives Ryan a 'it's-Jimmy-why'd-you-even-bother' look before saying to him.  "I know Overlord is important, Ryan, but we have no leads on how we can deal with him or his flunkies yet.  Not to mention that McCallister got pissed that we even considered going after him in the first place.  But we can try and get some info out of Honor and try and find out who hired him to try and kill Mark.  And hopefully stop it from happening again."   She grins at Mark.  "Can't have our fearless leader dying on us, now can we?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika begins to scowl at Jimmy's response, but Mark's laughter causes her to immediately smile and cover her mouth with her hand.  Clearing her throat, she says, "Jimmy, tell you what, you just look tough and crack your knuckles and stuff and we'll let you know when it's time to start stomping, 'kay?"
> 
> She gives Ryan a 'it's-Jimmy-why'd-you-even-bother' look before saying to him.  "I know Overlord is important, Ryan, but we have no leads on how we can deal with him or his flunkies yet.  Not to mention that McCallister got pissed that we even considered going after him in the first place.  But we can try and get some info out of Honor and try and find out who hired him to try and kill Mark.  And hopefully stop it from happening again."   She grins at Mark.  "Can't have our fearless leader dying on us, now can we?"



 Jimmy smirked, but before he could speak another deep familiar voice fills the air, “Overlord sounds like bad news.  I just wish these elites would use normal freaking names, this code name business is kind of trite if you ask me.”

Charles comes into view, “But speaking of Honor it won’t be easy tracking him down,” he says with a nod to Anika.  He puffed on a cigarette as he continued, “Honor broke off the Brass Orchid several months ago.  An internal struggle, the reasons are unclear at this point as to what, but he went free agent on them.  Normal operating procedure for the Brass Orchid is to eliminate those that turn against them.  But for some reason, Honor has yet to be taken out, of course he has some serious elite backing as well.”

Charles puffs out some smoke, “The Water Margin maintains several safe houses around the world from my sources in INTERPOL.  Wish I had something more for you, but there is no way for me to narrow down where to go to track down Honor.  I know he has been sighted in San Francisco, Hong Kong, and Bangkok to name a few places.  Over the last few months, but that isn’t to say he is at any of those places.”

Charles finishes the cigarette and flicks it to the ground and steps on it, “If all that stuff you just said, Ryan is true, I think I am going to have to ask princess for a bonus.”

*The Boutique*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So what are you looking for Jun Min? Is there someone you want to make drool all over himself?" she asks with a conspirational wink, trying to be friendly and treat her just like any other girlfriend.




Jun Min pauses for a moment taking a light sip of wine, “No one in particular really,” she says placing her glass down, “I don’t really have time for that kind of stuff with my work, taking care of you kids is a full time job.  No time for all that romance stuff, hopefully that will change one day.”

Aris speaks up, “You’re lying.”

Jun Min turns surprised, “What?”

Aris sighs, tossing her blonde hair back away from her blue face, “Your very much interested in someone, but your feeling ill at ease right now.  Torn between your job as a teacher and facilitator; and that of trying to be a friend and be cool.  Its pathetic, it really is.  You lack conviction to do the right thing, because your afraid of what others will think.”

Kal buries his head in his hands, “Oh man…”

Jun Min scowls, “Just like you lack the conviction to say how you really feel about Kal, how funny.   Aris if you’re angry don’t take it out on me.  I assure you, I can strike back harder and faster then you can ever imagine.”

Aris fumes and just folds her arms, while Kal just gives a blank look…


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

edit.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min pauses for a moment taking a light sip of wine, “No one in particular really,” she says placing her glass down, “I don’t really have time for that kind of stuff with my work, taking care of you kids is a full time job. No time for all that romance stuff, hopefully that will change one day.”
> 
> Aris speaks up, “You’re lying.”
> 
> ...



By the time the news broadcast begins to play, Kelly is feeling peasantly buzzed, a gentle happy feeling, one that wont let her stop smiling, She cannot help but giggle at even the lamest jokes, there is not very much of her for the alcohol to affect, so naturally it hits her harder then a regular drinker. For all the alcohol that she has had to drink, she has not let herself go too much.

She lets out a piteous whimper when Aris begins to argue with Jun Min, "Please don't fight guys, come on, we are having a good time shopping, lets not ruin that."  she begs, wanting to make one of the first times in her life that she is surrounded by people who might actually be her friends, last as long as she could get it to.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2004)

Anika grimaces somewhat as Charles explains what little he knows, concentrating less on his words and more on the cloud of smoke he's creating.  _"What makes this guy think he can smoke in the school?  He's as bad as his 'princess',"_ she thinks.  

Her eyes follow the butt as it hits the ground, but she shakes her head resolvedly, focusing on the situation.  "Well, thanks anyway Charles, but I guess we're back at Square One, then.  If you guys don't have any brilliant ideas, we'll just have to wait for SARAH to report back with the info," she says, crossing her arms.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika grimaces somewhat as Charles explains what little he knows, concentrating less on his words and more on the cloud of smoke he's creating.  _"What makes this guy think he can smoke in the school?  He's as bad as his 'princess',"_ she thinks.
> 
> Her eyes follow the butt as it hits the ground, but she shakes her head resolvedly, focusing on the situation.  "Well, thanks anyway Charles, but I guess we're back at Square One, then.  If you guys don't have any brilliant ideas, we'll just have to wait for SARAH to report back with the info," she says, crossing her arms.



 Charles cracks a wry smile, "Sure, oh and one more thing, my sources in INTERPOL operating out of Hong Kong found some nice bits of info it did not come cheap though.  But after a little persuasion I was able to get a little nugget of info.  It looks like VSC has been in contact with the Brass Orchid, but more recently..." he paused for a moment his enhanced eyes moving from teen to teen, "they worked pretty closely with Water Margin prior to Mark's assassination.  Not saying their connected, but it may be worth looking into."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 5, 2004)

While looking around the shop, not really intend on buying anything, Karen is distracted by the newsfeed and hearing that Bishop was arrested, she can't help but feel a little shocked, _I hope they weren't to hard on him, there are worse people around than him._ "He got what he deserved, I guess," she says, not sounding nearly as enthusiastic as she wanted it to sound.

When Aris and Jun Min start bickering, she's suddenly very busy again. Still trying to deny the fact that she's actually completely in the middle of this.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2004)

"I don't read comics Jimmy, and I'm not making this up." _He thinks I read comic books? What am I, some kind of nerd?_

"Right. The UN just seems to want us to sit here while Overseer completes his plans and we handle private scores. Without information to act upon, we really can't do anything about this guy. But Jimmy, it would be useful if you stayed around here, 'cause something's going to happen and we might need another good fighter at our sides." _I hate these stupid codenames too. Why the heck can't we just go by normal names. I mean, Mark does't even have a codename, does he?_

"Oh, uh, Charles." _This guy is the best money someone else ever spent. I wonder how good he is in a fight? He's pretty cool._ "I'm pretty sure I'm telling the truth, unless there's a vast conspiracy to embarass us. Can you get the location of any of these safehouses? We got his photo up pretty quick, and he might not have had time to leave via airplane. Are there any nearby?"

"So you think Water Margin and VSC may be working together? Perhaps hired by the same employer? I can really only think of one organization that would want Mark dead." _Overseer and his lackeys,_ Ryan finishes mentally, clenching his fists unconsciously.

"What do you all know about Vanguard Secure Computing?" Ryan asks hesitantly, unsure of what exactly the import of Charles's statement was.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I don't read comics Jimmy, and I'm not making this up." _He thinks I read comic books? What am I, some kind of nerd?_
> 
> "Right. The UN just seems to want us to sit here while Overseer completes his plans and we handle private scores. Without information to act upon, we really can't do anything about this guy. But Jimmy, it would be useful if you stayed around here, 'cause something's going to happen and we might need another good fighter at our sides." _I hate these stupid codenames too. Why the heck can't we just go by normal names. I mean, Mark does't even have a codename, does he?_




Jimmy nods, "Sounds good enough for me, just keep me in the loop, so I can accurately portray my actions for the movie deal that is sure to come out of this."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Oh, uh, Charles." _This guy is the best money someone else ever spent. I wonder how good he is in a fight? He's pretty cool._ "I'm pretty sure I'm telling the truth, unless there's a vast conspiracy to embarass us. Can you get the location of any of these safehouses? We got his photo up pretty quick, and he might not have had time to leave via airplane. Are there any nearby?"




"Sure, I can get you a list of places, like I said I can't narrow it down for you, without getting more info and I was a little pressed for time," Charles replies.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So you think Water Margin and VSC may be working together? Perhaps hired by the same employer? I can really only think of one organization that would want Mark dead." _Overseer and his lackeys,_ Ryan finishes mentally, clenching his fists unconsciously.
> 
> "What do you all know about Vanguard Secure Computing?" Ryan asks hesitantly, unsure of what exactly the import of Charles's statement was.




“What do I know about VSC?  I worked for them in some operations in Hot Spots round the world.  Well not directly, but I do my homework on who would most benefit, who works for whom, and all that.  Repeat business is big in my profession.  VSC although mainly a computing a firm, owns several subsidiaries around the world; they have their hands in weapons development, pharmaceuticals, and more recently Genetic Research.  Just to name a few interests.  They keep their hands clean by working through third parties, but INTERPOL keeps a close eye on them, as do a few National Agencies around the world,” Charles finishes.

“Its business as usual, they want to make the money and they are willing to do what it takes to make that money.  Without endangering their good name of course,” Charles replies folding his arms across his chest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> While looking around the shop, not really intend on buying anything, Karen is distracted by the newsfeed and hearing that Bishop was arrested, she can't help but feel a little shocked, _I hope they weren't to hard on him, there are worse people around than him._ "He got what he deserved, I guess," she says, not sounding nearly as enthusiastic as she wanted it to sound.
> 
> When Aris and Jun Min start bickering, she's suddenly very busy again. Still trying to deny the fact that she's actually completely in the middle of this.



 Kal smiles, moving beside Karen placing his hands on her lips and whispers in her ear, "Don't worry about Aris, we have some history.  Her family tried to destroy Earth, I promised to marry her to avert the disaster, heroes saved the day, she decided to join up with us, and I guess she thinks I am still going to marry her or something.  Its really a long story," he kisses Karen on the cheek, "You don't seem to comfortable here, lets blow this joint and go have some fun?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She lets out a piteous whimper when Aris begins to argue with Jun Min, "Please don't fight guys, come on, we are having a good time shopping, lets not ruin that."  she begs, wanting to make one of the first times in her life that she is surrounded by people who might actually be her friends, last as long as she could get it to.




Aris grits her teeth, "Sure Kelly, I apologize for that, it was uncalled for."

Jun Min nods, "Thank you Aris, I did not mean to be so harsh, but I didn't like your tone.  Now if you want to talk like an adult," she forces a smile, "then lets talk."

Aris shrugs, "I am fine," and works her way over towards Kelly, "I like these fashions," she says with a roll of her eyes, "human styles are very provocative."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Sure, I can get you a list of places, like I said I can't narrow it down for you, without getting more info and I was a little pressed for time," Charles replies.




Mostly successfully suppressing another barrage of laughter at Ryan's comic book scenario, Mark thinks the matter over, "Ok, why don't you try to get the safehouse locations and we can see about checking them out. I've got SARAH building a file on my computer that might have something worth looking at too about my favorite person, but she...it... won't be done for a few hours." Mark pauses and looks at Ryan. _He really is serious about this._

"So, uh Ryan? How did you find out about this Overseer guy?" Mark fails to keep another smile down as he asks but does manage to keep from chuckling.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2004)

Kelly looks back and forth between Aris and Jun Min, wondering if they are going to start arguing again.  She gives a small, cautious smile at Aris's observation, "Its nice to feel sexy, and to know that everyone is paying attention to you, it makes me feel special," the 15 year old explains, her smile widening.  The popstar plops herself down next to Jun Min, "I'm sorry if my drinking is making you feel bad, you are just looking out for us I guess, so I'll stop if it'll make you more comfortable?" she offers, sounding geninely concerned for Jun Min's feelings.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 6, 2004)

"What are we going to do with a list of safehouses?  Without any other info to help pinpoint his location, we won't find him.  If we go to one and he's not there, he'll certainly be notified that we're looking for him, and then we'll never find him...at least, not until he tries to find us again," Anika says.

"I don't know anything about this computer company, or why they'd want to kill you, Mark, but if we're going to still try and find Honor ourselves, maybe we'd better start with VSC."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks back and forth between Aris and Jun Min, wondering if they are going to start arguing again.  She gives a small, cautious smile at Aris's observation, "Its nice to feel sexy, and to know that everyone is paying attention to you, it makes me feel special," the 15 year old explains, her smile widening.




Aris sighs, “That is kind of sad,” she replies in all seriousness, “that you need that kind of reinforcement to feel good about yourself.”



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The popstar plops herself down next to Jun Min, "I'm sorry if my drinking is making you feel bad, you are just looking out for us I guess, so I'll stop if it'll make you more comfortable?" she offers, sounding geninely concerned for Jun Min's feelings.




Jun Min sighs, “I am not mad at you, not at all.  Your all just kids, there is nothing I could be mad about, really.  My job is to make sure your safe; a little wine isn’t going to endanger you, though it could impair your judgment.  I was young once too, believe it or not, and I know just what I did when I was your age.  It was no worse, and no better, I am not going to judge.  But if you start acting stupid, then I will have to intervene.”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2004)

Kelly looks sad and a trifle hurt by the comment, something flashes through her eyes for a moment and then its gone, leaving only a sarcastic smile. "I don't know, I think every girl does it, its a heck of a confidence boost to know there are people out there that would do anything for you because they confuse lust and love." she gives a slight shrug and her smile grows, but it still doesn't touch her eyes, like there is no warmth to the gesture.

The new smile residing on the girl's face seemed at once familiar, and yet also alien to a girl who had been good naturedly helping her friends moments before, something about it was off. It belonged on the face of someone who cared for other people only so much as they could be useful, it looked like it belonged on someone who was a good bit older then 15. "I think there are a ton of guys and girls in the world that would even commit murder just to be with me, to be able to brag that they banged me, now tell me thats not a feeling of power." she whispers seductively to Aris, emphasizing just the right words, looking her in the eyes. Kelly blinks, and the jaded fatalism seems to be replaced by confusion and not a little panic.

_I...I was gonna try to kiss Aris, whats going on with me? I don't even know what I said,_ the girl thinks worriedly, starting to panic. Her thoughts had shifted from how lovely and sexy Aris was to worried and confused in the blink of an eye, like a light switch had been flipped, it was as if there were 2 totally different people inside her head and they were playing musical chairs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks sad and a trifle hurt by the comment, something flashes through her eyes for a moment and then its gone, leaving only a sarcastic smile. "I don't know, I think every girl does it, its a heck of a confidence boost to know there are people out there that would do anything for you because they confuse lust and love." she gives a slight shrug and her smile grows, but it still doesn't touch her eyes, like there is no warmth to the gesture.




"I suppose," Aris replies, "it is still sad though.  Besides I already had that feeling before, it isn't as great as it sounds.  And I didn't need the power of lust to do it."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I think there are a ton of guys and girls in the world that would even commit murder just to be with me, to be able to brag that they banged me, now tell me thats not a feeling of power." she whispers seductively to Aris, emphasizing just the right words, looking her in the eyes. Kelly blinks, and the jaded fatalism seems to be replaced by confusion and not a little panic.




Aris does not seem to notice, "I could tell you a thing or two about power," she says with a jaded tone, "there was a time when I had the pick of any world in the universe.  I only had to mention its name, and it was mine... that was power..." she says with an annoyed sigh, and glances to Kal, "there was no denying me, I always got what I wanted."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2004)

Kelly's confusion seems to fade away slowly, _I guess Neuro really isn't all gone, but its never happened to me before, does that mean he'll keep being able to do that to me?  _She wonders, blinking slowly.

"That sounds kind of lonely, what happened?"  Kelly asks, not really paying attention, concentrating on whats going on in her head and why it had happened. _  I guess I need to talk to someone who knows about this kind of stuff, maybe Jun Min, but not in front of everyone, its really personal after all_.

The popstar hands her credit card to the manager, "Everythings on me," she says, sending over $20,000 worth of purchases to the register, just from her own clothes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2004)

_Why the hell is he laughing? Haven't I told him this already? Wasn't he THERE when we learned most of this stuff?_ Ryan wonders, bewildered and angry. "Don't you remember that punk kid Chaos? Or Kal and Aris? Or Anika's inscrutable dream that she projected over the gymnasium?" He whirls to Anika. "You remember this stuff, right? I'm not going more crazy, am I?"

Then turning back to the group, he shrugs. "Maybe it does sound like a comic book, I don't know, I don't read them. I can't help it. But have you ever considered that we're a bunch of people with super-powers who seem to violate numerous laws of physics?" _I'm not quite sure which laws we do break, but the ability to break the sound barrier or stop bullets with your skin has gotta violate some of them._

"Regarding our current problem of finding Honor, without using Li and his deal, we could try and put Mark in a place where he'll be vulnerable to assassination. Of course, he might smell a trap, but he might go anyway. Mark could just offer to fight him one-on-one, Honor would probably accept that. Maybe we could try and track his habits and routines, or use GPS satellites.

Or we could use the wide variety of Elite powers at the Institute to find him," Ryan finishes sarcastically.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 6, 2004)

Cassie looks around, checking herself in a variety of angles as she poses in the new outfit. "I don't know Yoshi..you sure you want to buy this?" Her thoughts only half there as she thinks back over the add she saw earlier. Like it keeps coming to her thoughts despite her own efforts.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 6, 2004)

"No, you're not crazy, Ryan," Anika says with a smile.  "But I think the comic-booky part is Overseer wanting to 'take over the world'.  If you remember my vision, it looks more like we wants to destroy everything, not take it over.  I'm not sure why, but seeing as he's from a different reality, it is possible.  This guy's obviously a nutjob and needs to be stopped.  We just need to wait for his flunkies to show their faces again before we can act though."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I don't know anything about this computer company, or why they'd want to kill you, Mark, but if we're going to still try and find Honor ourselves, maybe we'd better start with VSC."




"Well yeah but the safehouses might end up being useful to know too..." Mark offers vaguely.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why the hell is he laughing? Haven't I told him this already? Wasn't he THERE when we learned most of this stuff? Ryan wonders, bewildered and angry. "Don't you remember that punk kid Chaos? Or Kal and Aris? Or Anika's inscrutable dream that she projected over the gymnasium?" He whirls to Anika. "You remember this stuff, right? I'm not going more crazy, am I?"




Wincing, Mark shakes his head, "Uh, sorry. I got distracted. Really I just kind of let it slip with yesterday and everything." _What's the good way to explain you were busy getting killed instead of thinking about weirdass visions? They should make cards for that so I could think about shopping for one instead of waiting for Captain Kickmyass to show up again._

"So we have two nutjobs who get off on doing damage and both of them are interested in us for reasons we don't know. Well at least they're not selling shirts yet," Mark sighs.

"We've got some time before SARAH's done getting the stuff on Honor anyway, so why don't we hold off until we can look at that at least?" _What the hell was the UN thinking when they picked me to run this team? I don't know how to do this stuff. I just want to- swim. I want to swim._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "We've got some time before SARAH's done getting the stuff on Honor anyway, so why don't we hold off until we can look at that at least?" _What the hell was the UN thinking when they picked me to run this team? I don't know how to do this stuff. I just want to- swim. I want to swim._




Charles nods, "Its a tough break kid," he says spinning on his heels, "I will shoot you that info, if you need me, SARAH knows where to find me."  Charles walks away, lighting up another cigarette.

Star turns to Mark, placing her hand on his shoulder, "Why don't we go do something fun to take your mind off this stuff.  You look very frustrated, Mark."

Jimmy smirks, "Hey Ryan if matters, I beleive yah.  I mean things have been interesting around here since you guys came to this school, it isn't like things are going to settle down any time soon."

Up until now, no one had really noticed, that Billy was not there.  Probably left while the talking was getting heated.

*The Boutique*



			
				Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks around, checking herself in a variety of angles as she poses in the new outfit. "I don't know Yoshi..you sure you want to buy this?" Her thoughts only half there as she thinks back over the add she saw earlier. Like it keeps coming to her thoughts despite her own efforts.




"If you want it Cassie, its yours," Yoshi replies watching Cassie with an appraising eye.  "Whatever you want babe, what's money if I can't spend it, its pretty useless in my book.  Besides I like it, course you wear could wear a t-shirt for all I care, and it would look great."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "That sounds kind of lonely, what happened?" Kelly asks, not really paying attention, concentrating on whats going on in her head and why it had happened.




Aris shrugs, "Its the past, lets not worry about it.  Enjoy your shopping, and forget about it.  It isn't important anymore," she says admiring a few outfits.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2004)

Kelly only nods at Aris's suggestion that they let the matter drop and go back to looking at clothes, her good cheer having been killed by the evidence of Neuro's remaining in her brain.  Giving a breif smile at Yoshi and Cassie' flirting, she settles in to wait for everyone to make their clothing choices.

"Can I help you pick anything out?" she asks of Jun Min, sounding rather subdued, the opposite of her rather perky self.  "If you don't want to tell me who its for, you don't have to."  she tells the older woman.  "But I kind of want to talk to you in private later, I need some advice, if its ok."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

"Good idea, Mark.  Break-time, it is then."  Anika turns to Ryan.  "It's gotta be around dinnertime.  You hungry?  I could go for some stirfry right now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Good idea, Mark.  Break-time, it is then."  Anika turns to Ryan.  "It's gotta be around lunchtime.  You hungry?  I could go for some stirfry right now."



_Actually closer to about 1900 local time... so yeah lunch... if you eat it that late LOL _


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Actually closer to about 1900 local time... so yeah lunch... if you eat it that late LOL _




_OOC: Damn, we left early in the morning, I thought.  Okay, my bad, I'll edit _


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Can I help you pick anything out?" she asks of Jun Min, sounding rather subdued, the opposite of her rather perky self.  "If you don't want to tell me who its for, you don't have to."  she tells the older woman.  "But I kind of want to talk to you in private later, I need some advice, if its ok."




Jun Min nods, her attention drawn to Kelly, "Of course Kelly, that is what I am here for.  I don't know if I can give you advice, people never take advice, but I can listen to you.  What is it that you want to talk about?" motioning for her to follow into a cush dressing room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

_Ooooops_


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2004)

Kelly follows Jun Min into the fitting room and plops down on the bench and draws her knees into her chest.  "I uh, I don't know exactly how much you know about why I'm here, I mean at the Institute."  she pauses for a moment, as if trying to think up a way to explain the problem.

"I got caught up with this Pantheon guy named Neuro...I don't know if you ever heard of him, but he, well, he had these mind control powers and he was using them on me, and uh, he made me do Pantheon kind of stuff with him.  The JE stopped us and got me away from him so his mind control went poof.  My problem, the one I need advice for, is that it didn't all go poof.  I can still feel him up here, parts of him anyway."  She says tapping her temple.  Kelly chews on her lower lipfor a moment wondering whether or not she should come totally clean about whats happening.

"Um... I can always just kind of tell what he would do when something happens, its like what he likes, I kind of like a little."  she pauses for a moment before continuing,  "Ok, this part you can't tell anyone, its kind of embaressing, but because he liked girls, well, I uh, I just almost kissed Aris.  But like thats not all, I kind of like, just lost it for a minute back in there, I mean, I was like doing and saying stuff that I wouldn't, stuff that he would.  Its like totally freaky.  You have like Mind powers, is there anything that you can do to get him out?"  she asks eagerly of the mentalist.

"I did just hear that someone had killed him, so like, do you think he could have left a piece of himself in me just in case?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star turns to Mark, placing her hand on his shoulder, "Why don't we go do something fun to take your mind off this stuff.  You look very frustrated, Mark."




"Ok," Mark agrees. "Do you, uh, float?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2004)

"Yeah, sure," Ryan says in agreement with Mark and Anika. "And it does matter, Jimmy. Kal or Aris could fill you in on more information than I can give." _And Cassie too, of course, but I'm not sure she really wants her personal information shared with anyone. Not that Kal and Aris do either, but their secret makes them look cool, not insane._

_I can't really eat anything, but I could at least go with them and share in the conversation. Besides, Mark's still a target._ "I don't care," Ryan says  non-chalantly, shrugging. "I can't eat anything, so whatever is good with me."

Ryan cracks a small smile, attempting to suppress his laughter at Mark's line. He fails. After composing himself, he calmly says, "A wonderful pick-up line, Mark."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

Anika blushes a bit.  "Uh, right, I forgot, no eating.  At least you'll never get hungry...or fat," she says, adding teasingly, "Trade you powers?"

"Float?"  Anika says, confused.  "Oh...you going swimming again, Mark?  You, like, on the swim team before you came here?  You're quite the fish."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 7, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan cracks a small smile, attempting to suppress his laughter at Mark's line. He fails. After composing himself, he calmly says, "A wonderful pick-up line, Mark."




"It was a-" Mark defends himself for a second before giving up and laughing.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Float?" Anika says, confused. "Oh...you going swimming again, Mark? You, like, on the swim team before you came here? You're quite the fish."




"They have swim teams?" Mark asks, honestly surprised. "I never heard of that before." Mark glances around and quickly realizes he's the only person this is news to. _Great._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sarah glanced to John, _“Thank you John, you’re a good friend, better then I deserve.  But I appreciate it,”_ she gestured for John to stop, _“Keep it, John I don’t want it back.  If anything I would like for you to hold it, your friendship is very dear to me, and I just get the feeling you were always there.”_
> 
> She floats above the bed, in a cross-legged pose, smiling, “I do feel much better though.  Although I feel like I missed so much,” her voice cheery, despite the pain she still feels, “too bad everything is going to end up very badly,” she says in matter of fact tone.  She cocks her head focusing on John, _“I mean, well it’s hard to explain, but things are going terribly wrong in the universe right now.  Don’t ask me how I know, I just do.  Our universe is perhaps pivotal to the existence of all the others, well in the end; we all exist because other exists.  Chaos showed me things about this world, other worlds, and why it is important.  But I don’t like the means; we can avert so much suffering, by stopping the Overlord or destroying Ryan.  I don’t know why, but he seems pivotal to it all.  Cassie too, though purely accidental, her appearance was the start of it all, perhaps she will be the end of it all too?”_
> 
> Sarah looks confused, “Don’t ask me what all that means, it confuses me, as much as I am sure you are confused.”



"Yeah, I bet you're confused.  I sure am.  But I guess this means stopping this Overlord, because I think destroying Ryan is kind of out of the question.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I bet you're confused.  I sure am.  But I guess this means stopping this Overlord, because I think destroying Ryan is kind of out of the question.



_“I don’t know if that is within our power, John,”_ she replies softly.

“But if it is possible,” her voice rings from behind John, turning he sees a second floating ghostly image of Sarah, “I am sure we will find it.  I hope.”

_“Something is going to happen. Bigger then before… I can feel it,”_ Sarah’s voice replies mentally.  Her normal self closes her eyes, still floating cross-legged over the bed, _“I must warn them… they must know even if I don’t understand it all.”_

*The Garage*

Star smiles, a realistic almost warm smile, “I can swim, or at least my body has the capability to swim.  Although I have knowledge of the actual mechanics I have never actually used the ability to swim.  But I should be able to catch on quick, if you are willing to help me, Mark?”

Jimmy laughs, “I don’t know what weirder the fact that Ryan and Anika are hooking up, or that your flirting with a robot.  Dude I am out of here before this gets even weirder.  See yah, if you need me, find me.”  Jimmy turns and walks off, shaking his head.

“Excuse me,” a meek voice says, coming from overhead.  Hovering in the air like a ghost they see Sarah, wearing loose fitting pajamas, her form soft like a phantom.  She looks down at the assembled teens, “Hi… I am not even sure how I am doing this, but I need to talk to you guys.  I mean, I think I may know something you need to know, Ryan especially… but it affects everyone.”

She floats down till her feet hover just inches off the ground, “Chaos showed me something.  Something about why the Overseer wants Ryan, it’s strange but it wants to consume his power, and take it into himself.  If it does that, it will be like Chaos, a being of great power…” she pauses, “I know this does not make a whole lot of sense, but Chaos said well there is a way to stop it.  He does not think we can beat Overlord, but we may, well… it isn’t easy to say…” she trails off looking right at Ryan.

Ryan hears a voice in his mind, _“If we destroy you before they can get you, then countless suffering can be avoided,”_ the voice is Sarah’s, and it sounds apologetic.

*The Boutique in the Dressing Room*

“I was aware of the circumstances, but this information about him perhaps implanting a part of his personality in your mind is news to me.  I mean I was aware of the psychic tampering, but not to this extent.  This is both interesting and frightening at the same time Kelly, when we get back Dr. McTaggert and myself will give you a thorough examination, but I can’t say there is anything we could do to help you.  I don’t have that kind of power to break that kind of tampering, it’s a delicate process, that can be done, but with great care.  If done incorrectly you could be much worse off then you were before,” Jun Min sighs.

“This also poses a liability threat for the team, I will have to pass this on to Mr. McCallister.  I mean not to be mean but you pose a  serious security threat now.  Until we know the extent and purpose of that tampering,” she scowls, “I really wish you would have brought this up sooner.  But I will try and help you in anyway I can.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2004)

Ryan laughs, watching Jimmy leave. _What the heck is wrong with me and Anika hooking up? Are we hooking up? It's not like I can ask anyone._ As the ghostly form of Sarah floats down, he remarks, "Well, it just got weirder," as he shifts uncomfortably.

"At least we know why Overseer is so interested in me now. Still, why me, and what can we do to..." Ryan starts to ask before Sarah's voice fills his mind. _So now you're one of Chaos's lackeys,_ he thinks acidly back, keeping his face calm. _How kind of you to volunteer me for death. I don't think so._

"Go on, Sarah, finish it," he replies verbally. _She had no trouble saying it to me, just not out loud. I guess she does't want everyone else to know what she just said, ruining her reputation._ Ryan lets a glowing purple force field, destructive to anything it touches, surround himself as he coldly says, "Tell them how you want to kill me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Go on, Sarah, finish it," he replies verbally. _She had no trouble saying it to me, just not out loud. I guess she does't want everyone else to know what she just said, ruining her reputation._ Ryan lets a glowing purple force field, destructive to anything it touches, surround himself as he coldly says, "Tell them how you want to kill me."




_"I didn't volunteer you for anything, I am just relaying a message Ryan, I don't even know what day it is.  I am trying to help, do you think that little of me, that I would just up and try to kill you?"_ Sarah replies glaring at Ryan, _"I am on your side, I don't want you to die.  I want you to live, but there are others that may not think that way, I am sorry.  I apologize..."_


----------



## Samnell (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles, a realistic almost warm smile, “I can swim, or at least my body has the capability to swim.  Although I have knowledge of the actual mechanics I have never actually used the ability to swim.  But I should be able to catch on quick, if you are willing to help me, Mark?”




"Yeah, sure!" Mark agrees eagerly.



> Jimmy laughs, “I don’t know what weirder the fact that Ryan and Anika are hooking up, or that your flirting with a robot.  Dude I am out of here before this gets even weirder.  See yah, if you need me, find me.”  Jimmy turns and walks off, shaking his head.




_I am not trying to flirt with Star!_ Mark glares at Jimmy's back.



> She floats down till her feet hover just inches off the ground, “Chaos showed me something.  Something about why the Overseer wants Ryan, it’s strange but it wants to consume his power, and take it into himself.  If it does that, it will be like Chaos, a being of great power…” she pauses, “I know this does not make a whole lot of sense, but Chaos said well there is a way to stop it.  He does not think we can beat Overlord, but we may, well… it isn’t easy to say…” she trails off looking right at Ryan.




"He wants to EAT you?!" Mark blurts. 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "At least we know why Overseer is so interested in me now. Still, why me, and what can we do to..." Ryan starts to ask before Sarah's voice fills his mind. So now you're one of Chaos's lackeys, he thinks acidly back, keeping his face calm. How kind of you to volunteer me for death. I don't think so.
> 
> "Go on, Sarah, finish it," he replies verbally. She had no trouble saying it to me, just not out loud. I guess she does't want everyone else to know what she just said, ruining her reputation. Ryan lets a glowing purple force field, destructive to anything it touches, surround himself as he coldly says, "Tell them how you want to kill me."




_Can this weekend get any worse? Classes sound real good right now._"No one's killing Ryan." _Because it's not like his protector is the guy who got beaten up in the street last night and he had to come and heal. I really suck at this job._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I didn't volunteer you for anything, I am just relaying a message Ryan, I don't even know what day it is. I am trying to help, do you think that little of me, that I would just up and try to kill you?" Sarah replies glaring at Ryan, "I am on your side, I don't want you to die. I want you to live, but there are others that may not think that way, I am sorry. I apologize..."




"Alright. As long as we agree that if anyone's getting killed here I'm first in line." Mark says. _Well that came out exactly like I planned. Need some pool time. Or a hit of- water._ "Now does anyone else need to get a death threat before we break for a couple of hours?" he sighs. Mark notices his hands starting to tremble and quickly clasps them behind his back where they wont be so obvious.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly's lips tremble and her eyes start to water at the rebuke.  "N...no, no, he's already done so much to me... taken so much from me... don't... don't let him take this from me too." she pleads with Jun Min, tears trickling down her tanned cheeks.

"Please, please... don't take this away too... not this... I don't want to be like this... I don't want to be like him... he was a bad person... I don't want to be like him... I want to be different, I want to be on Legacy, I want to help people... I don't want to be like him, and now your not gonna let me.  This... this isn't fair."  she sobs, wiping at her eyes. and turning away from the teacher, cupping her face in her hands.

"I... I can't... I can't even remember anything he made me do... there's just so much I can't remember...I can't even remember my first...I know he would have, but I can't even remember if he and I..." the young girl turns back to look up at the teacher.

"It only happened this one time since he wasn't around, I... maybe its just this one time, maybe it wont happen again," she says sounding slightly hopeful will snuffling her nose.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "It only happened this one time since he wasn't around, I... maybe its just this one time, maybe it wont happen again," she says sounding slightly hopeful will snuffling her nose.




Jun Min smiles, "I did not mean to come down on you, its just surprising is all.  I just want to ensure the safety of all the students.  But seriously, we will need to take a look at what is inside your head, we have a few methods I want to try, if your willing, Kelly."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min smiles, "I did not mean to come down on you, its just surprising is all. I just want to ensure the safety of all the students. But seriously, we will need to take a look at what is inside your head, we have a few methods I want to try, if your willing, Kelly."



"Your like one of my only friends, here at school, or anywhere, if you say I need it, I'll believe you, but do you really have to tell Mr. McCallister?  He already doesn't like me, and I know he just wants to find some reason to say no."  she says looking discouraged.

"I want to do this... I need to do this, its something Neuro never would have done, I want to do it for me.  Please don't take this away from me.  Please."  she begs, taking the teachers hand.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _
> Jimmy laughs, “I don’t know what weirder the fact that Ryan and Anika are hooking up, or that your flirting with a robot.  Dude I am out of here before this gets even weirder.  See yah, if you need me, find me.”  Jimmy turns and walks off, shaking his head._




"Bite me, Jimmy," Anika grumbles under her breath.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _
> “Excuse me,” a meek voice says, coming from overhead.  Hovering in the air like a ghost they see Sarah, wearing loose fitting pajamas, her form soft like a phantom.  She looks down at the assembled teens, “Hi… I am not even sure how I am doing this, but I need to talk to you guys.  I mean, I think I may know something you need to know, Ryan especially… but it affects everyone.”_




"Oh, wow, Sarah, you're awake!" Anika happily exclaims seeing Sarah appear, before her brow crumples at the ghostly site.  "...you, uh, are awake, right?"

Listening to the exchange between Sarah, Ryan and Mark, she adds, "C'mon, Ryan, kill you so Overseer can't get you; sounds like a Chaos idea to me.  What a moronic little creep.  Is that why he kept you under for so long, Sarah?  So you could tell us that great little idea of his?  And what exactly did he do to you?

"And no one's dying, Mark.  If you die taking a bullet for me, I'll kill you," she adds with a grin, which turns to a frown when she notices Mark acting strangely and trying to hide it.  "You okay, Mark?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2004)

"Whatever," Ryan snaps at Sarah. "If you don't want to kill me, why even mention it? In case one of Chaos's other flunkies tries to snuff me out? Did you expect me to go along with the idea?" _I'm not the one who knocked out everyone at the mall either,_ he thinks bitterly.

"I say if anyone's getting killed here, Overseer's first, followed by his flunkies, Pantheon members, and the annoying people who talk during movies. None of us are on that list. I don't plan on dying, and I don't care what some cosmic brat says. Tell him if he wants to deliver some kind of message, do it in person." _Unless he can't, which explains why he only acted in the computer program and Sarah's comatose mind. Which means advantage Ryan, that he can't come and directly kill me._


----------



## Samnell (Mar 8, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "And no one's dying, Mark.  If you die taking a bullet for me, I'll kill you,"[/color] she adds with a grin, which turns to a frown when she notices Mark acting strangely and trying to hide it.  "You okay, Mark?"




"Nothing," Mark says too quickly. He sighs, "It's nerves. A guy just barely screwed up killing me last night. I'm fine." Mark's stomach started curling into interesting shapes. _Not now. Not now._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I want to do this... I need to do this, its something Neuro never would have done, I want to do it for me.  Please don't take this away from me.  Please."  she begs, taking the teachers hand.




"I understand your intentions, Kelly.  I am not trying to stifle your drive, but there is something wrong with you, and I will need plenty of resources to fix it.  This isn't simple as black and white..." she trails off as she heard something... then grabs her head seething for a moment... 

"Ouch that smarts..." she says after a lengthy pause.

*The Garage*

Star reacts to Mark placing a hand on his shoulder, "Mark will be fine, it has been a trying two days for him.  Well both of us."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Listening to the exchange between Sarah, Ryan and Mark, she adds, "C'mon, Ryan, kill you so Overseer can't get you; sounds like a Chaos idea to me. What a moronic little creep. Is that why he kept you under for so long, Sarah? So you could tell us that great little idea of his? And what exactly did he do to you?"




Sarah bites her lip nervously, “Yes I am awake.  John is here with me, and I am sorry to make you all worry.  It was not my intent or Chaos’ intent.  I don’t understand everything that happened, but it was for a reason.  Things are escalating wildly out of control…”



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Whatever," Ryan snaps at Sarah. "If you don't want to kill me, why even mention it? In case one of Chaos's other flunkies tries to snuff me out? Did you expect me to go along with the idea?" I'm not the one who knocked out everyone at the mall either, he thinks bitterly.
> 
> "I say if anyone's getting killed here, Overseer's first, followed by his flunkies, Pantheon members, and the annoying people who talk during movies. None of us are on that list. I don't plan on dying, and I don't care what some cosmic brat says. Tell him if he wants to deliver some kind of message, do it in person." Unless he can't, which explains why he only acted in the computer program and Sarah's comatose mind. Which means advantage Ryan, that he can't come and directly kill me.




Sarah glares at Ryan, and the room grows colder, as if an emotion of unabashed anger washes over each person.  Shadows seem to loom larger, the hair on the back of your neck stands up on end.  Although it is more an emotional feeling then actual environmental changes, as she speaks in a voice that is both chilling and altogether powerful, “I was trying to warn you, Ryan… I did not want to tell you, but I felt it was the right thing.  I am not your enemy.  You seem to forget I can read your thoughts just as easily as you can hear my voice.”

Her ghostly forms, pulses with power, and you can all feel a slight buzzing in your minds.  Not painful, but ever present, and growing in strength.  She points a finger at Ryan, “You’re smarter then you look Ryan, they can’t intervene directly.  To do so would break their rules.  But they can bend the rules, or skirt close to breaking them, all to help a scared little boy.  Filled with rage, anger, and pain at a world that owes him nothing.  You are not even human, you are nothing like us at all, Ryan.”

_*Editor’s Note: As an aside, John your at ground zero of the largest nexus of psychic power you have ever felt, outside of when you tried to contact Chaos…_

Sarah cocks her head, rage still in her eyes, her red hair blowing on some psychic wind, “You insolent short sighted mortal.  How dare you question me?  If this is how you wish…” she calms herself, and speaks normally, “Oh my God… Ryan I am so sorry, I didn’t mean it like that.  It’s just, this power, Chaos left something inside my mind, its like he opened a door and unleashed my potential… I am sorry I didn’t, I am sorry,” she cries and fades from sight.

The buzzing is gone… and the mood returns to what it was before.  Star turns to Ryan, but says nothing waiting for him to speak first.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Nothing," Mark says too quickly. He sighs, "It's nerves. A guy just barely screwed up killing me last night. I'm fine." Mark's stomach started curling into interesting shapes.




Anika just nods in reply, though she doesn't look very convinced.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sarah cocks her head, rage still in her eyes, her red hair blowing on some psychic wind, “You insolent short sighted mortal. How dare you question me? If this is how you wish…”  she calms herself, and speaks normally, “Oh my God… Ryan I am so sorry, I didn’t mean it like that. It’s just, this power, Chaos left something inside my mind, its like he opened a door and unleashed my potential… I am sorry I didn’t, I am sorry,” she cries and fades from sight.
> 
> The buzzing is gone… and the mood returns to what it was before. Star turns to Ryan, but says nothing waiting for him to speak first.




Anika's eyes grow wide at Sarah's outburst.  As Sarah fades away, her features turn angry.  "What did that little freak do to her?!  I swear I'm going to wring his little red neck..." she says clenching her fists at her side.  "And you," she says, turning to Ryan, "could go a little easier on the traumatized girl that just came out of a coma.  It's obviously not her you should be upset at."  She sighs, bringing her hand up to rub her brow.  "I'm tired, and hungry.  Can we maybe discuss all this later?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 8, 2004)

Cassie looks over and sees Kelly talking (and breaking down) and walks over to the girl and the teacher. "Kelly you okay?" she looks concerned for her friend.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 8, 2004)

"You mean ... you two were like engaged?! No wonder she's giving me the cold shoulder all of a sudden," Karen says, feeling slightly relieved, at least now she knows why Aris is so angry at her, _Well it's her own fault she should have said something yesterday._

"Uhm, yeah this place is a bit upscale to my tastes, and it might be a good idea to get away from Aris, if only for while. Do you have something in mind?"

ooc: sorry I didn't reply earlier, apparently enworld forgot to mail me


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

"Wha...Whats wrong?" she asks the teacher as she wipes at her eyes.  When Cassie makes her way into the dressing room to see if everything is all right Kelly just shakes her head.

"No, not even close to okay, I have some dead Pantheon guy  putting his thoughts in my head, and Jun Min isn't going to let me onto Generation Legacy, so not only does the guy screw around in my head making me forget things and making me like what he likes, he also gets to stop me from doing things I want to do because now no one trusts me at all."  she says angrily.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You mean ... you two were like engaged?! No wonder she's giving me the cold shoulder all of a sudden," Karen says, feeling slightly relieved, at least now she knows why Aris is so angry at her, _Well it's her own fault she should have said something yesterday._
> 
> "Uhm, yeah this place is a bit upscale to my tastes, and it might be a good idea to get away from Aris, if only for while. Do you have something in mind?"
> 
> ooc: sorry I didn't reply earlier, apparently enworld forgot to mail me




Kal shrugs, “Yeah we kind of were, but that is like old news.  It wouldn’t work, I am nice and she isn’t,” he smirks, “why don’t we just take a walk downtown and see what else is going on, or just whatever?  Hang out you know?”



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Wha...Whats wrong?" she asks the teacher as she wipes at her eyes. When Cassie makes her way into the dressing room to see if everything is all right Kelly just shakes her head.




Jun min groans, "I don't know I just felt like someone just turned every nerve in my brain to extreme, piercing pain.  Then just punched me in the skull a few times, that was one hell of a psychic..." she pauses, "Sarah... oh my god... if that was her, wow.  I didn't know she had that kind of power... that was easily Delta if not Gamma class activity right there... oh my god."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "No, not even close to okay, I have some dead Pantheon guy putting his thoughts in my head, and Jun Min isn't going to let me onto Generation Legacy, so not only does the guy screw around in my head making me forget things and making me like what he likes, he also gets to stop me from doing things I want to do because now no one trusts me at all." she says angrily.




Jun Min shakes her head in reply, "No one is trying to deny you anything, Kelly.  This is serious stuff, you need help.  I can't in good concious just overlook that, who knows what else he left in your head, do you even know?" she sighs exasperated, at a loss for what else to say.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sarah glares at Ryan, and the room grows colder, as if an emotion of unabashed anger washes over each person.  Shadows seem to loom larger, the hair on the back of your neck stands up on end.  Although it is more an emotional feeling then actual environmental changes, as she speaks in a voice that is both chilling and altogether powerful, “I was trying to warn you, Ryan… I did not want to tell you, but I felt it was the right thing.  I am not your enemy.  You seem to forget I can read your thoughts just as easily as you can hear my voice.”




_You know, I had this exact conversation with John at the mall,_ Ryan thinks back, keeping a tight control on his anger. _Don't *ever* read my thoughts again, unless I give you permission._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Her ghostly forms, pulses with power, and you can all feel a slight buzzing in your minds.  Not painful, but ever present, and growing in strength.  She points a finger at Ryan, “You’re smarter then you look Ryan, they can’t intervene directly.  To do so would break their rules.  But they can bend the rules, or skirt close to breaking them, all to help a scared little boy.  Filled with rage, anger, and pain at a world that owes him nothing.  You are not even human, you are nothing like us at all, Ryan.”




"I've seen what help Chaos can provide, and I'm not too impressed. I think we'd rather do without his little help or messages," Ryan asserts confidently. _Who's angry? Who's scared? What do you mean I'm not human?_





			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sarah cocks her head, rage still in her eyes, her red hair blowing on some psychic wind, “You insolent short sighted mortal.  How dare you question me?  If this is how you wish…” she calms herself, and speaks normally, “Oh my God… Ryan I am so sorry, I didn’t mean it like that.  It’s just, this power, Chaos left something inside my mind, its like he opened a door and unleashed my potential… I am sorry I didn’t, I am sorry,” she cries and fades from sight.
> 
> The buzzing is gone… and the mood returns to what it was before.  Star turns to Ryan, but says nothing waiting for him to speak first.




"Well...that was...interesting," Ryan says as Sarah fades, choosing his words carefully. "If I had to guess what would have happened next five minutes ago, that certainly wouldn't have been it," he remarks unconcernedly. _Why do my problems continue to escalate? Could I have been worried about homework only a few months before?_

"Maybe I was a little angry Anika, but people tend to get that way when someone suggests the world would be a better place if they were dead. And I don't buy for a minute that she didn't want me dead. Who knew what that little twerp did to her...what the hell is he?" _It's especially disconcerting when they might be right, about the world being better with me dead. How DARE she call me a scared little boy!_


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2004)

_"Great,"_ Anika thinks, rolling her eyes.  _"Now Sarah 'wants him dead'.  How long until he thinks I'm out to get him?"_

"I'm starving here, let's go," she says to Ryan.  She looks to Mark and Star.  "You two going swimming, or you want to grab a bite to eat first?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

"No, no I don't know everything about what he did in my head, I can't remember anything that he did, but that doesn't mean I have to be afraid of doing anything for the rest of my life... this isn't fair and you know it."  she says sulkily, frowning unhappily.  She stands up and starts to move towads the exit.

"Maybe I should just go back to the institue now, I don't think I'm gonna be having much more fun tonight with you guys."  she says, sounding like she is feeling hurt and betrayed.  she leaves the dressing room, drying her eyes with the back of her arm.  

"Everyone's stuff is on me," she tells the manager, giving the manager her credit card, and waiting around for whatever it is for her to sign.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 8, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I'm starving here, let's go," she says to Ryan.  She looks to Mark and Star.  "You two going swimming, or you want to grab a bite to eat first?"




"Swimming first," Mark answers.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 9, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, “Yeah we kind of were, but that is like old news.  It wouldn’t work, I am nice and she isn’t,” he smirks, “why don’t we just take a walk downtown and see what else is going on, or just whatever?  Hang out you know?”




"Sure let's do that, sure beats this course of shopping for rich people," Karen manages a weak smile, her good good dampened by Aris' behaviour.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

*Karen*

Kal shrugs and leads Karen outside.  The two fly over the city, enjoy the scenery, take in the sights, and finish it off with a walk in the Yard at the school, just after midnight.  Kal finishes the night with a kiss, for Karen, and then heads for bed, after walking Karen to her room.

*Mark*

Mark and Star swim together, though Mark has to spend some time to teach Star her how to swim.  But she catches on very quickly, and she is swimming with him in no time.  She seems to enjoy the swimming, and tries to keep up with Mark, as best as she can.  She also fills out her blue two-piece swimsuit quite well.

_Information requested: Johnny Quan is shown as a Charlie class elite with the ability to manipulate water, and even change his body into water molecules.  He is listed as having a clean record.  Li Xiao Yu is a female elite with a long list of offenses mostly theft, extortion and several assault charges.  She can consume the life energy of her victims and internalize it into powering herself up.  Finally Sara Chang is a mentalist with the ability to trap one’s mind in a fantasy world and place them into  coma, or even rewrite and reprogram people with a thought._

*Anika and Ryan*

Anika and Ryan have a good meal, well Anika does at any rate, and are able to catch up on the news about the capture of the pantheon agents including Bishop by the Justice Elite earlier in the evening.  There is also a blurb about Sakura Red being admitted to a drug rehabilitation center, and her summer tour being cancelled due to health complications.

*The Girls*

After Kelly pays for the clothes the girls head home, Yoshi in tow, though he seems he ants to stay out, he knows h also has work to do, so he opts to head back as well.  The ride back is quiet, and the mood is not as light as before, it seems even without being shot at, the students can bring their own drama into play, as if that was ever in doubt.

_With that, another issue closes…._


----------

